# knitting tea party Friday 15 July '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 15 July '16

Friday again - I agree - they seem to come around all too quickly. A really pleasant day - wonderful warm breeze - 78° - white puffy clouds - blue sky - what's to complain about? Wish it would scare us up some rain - way too dry.

Patchwork Kitty just finished eating a little repast - sitting on the counter top surveying what is going on - which is actually nothing. Max and Blanco are both at home - as are Elsa Kitty and her brood - not sure where Snow White Kitty is - no doubt curled up asleep somewhere.

My life is reduced to the weather and the cats. Really? I do need to get a life. However - that is not going to happen today - but - this recipe would be a welcome addition to any picnic or patio meal.

Pesto Tuna Salad with Sun-Dried Tomatoes Recipe by DC Girly Girl

"I was bored and hungry, and wondering what I was going to do with some left-over pesto and some pesky sun-dried tomatoes that I wanted to get out of the fridge. I'm also a low-carber, so pasta was out of the question. It may seem kind of a weird combination, but the sun-dried tomatoes gave the tuna salad a nice sweetness and added an interesting texture."

15 m
2 servings
392 cals/serv

Ingredients

1 (6 ounce) can canned tuna
1/4 cup prepared basil pesto sauce
6 oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes, drained and diced
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese

Directions

1. In a bowl, mix the tuna, pesto, sun-dried tomatoes, mayonnaise, and Parmesan cheese.

2. Cover, and refrigerate until ready to serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/80746/pesto-tuna-salad-with-sun-dried-tomatoes/?prop26=dailydish&prop28=your%20daily%20recipe_1_1&prop29=title&prop25=39835&prop27=2016-07-15&did=39835&eaid=8519082

SWEET POTATO BANANA BITES - GF by Lindsay

With just four main ingredients, these Sweet Potato Banana Bites are gluten-free, easy to make and they make a great snack for both kids and adults!
Ingredients

1/2 c cooked, mashed sweet potato (approx 1 medium)
1/2 cup mashed banana (approx 1 medium)
1/4 c nut butter
2 eggs
cinnamon, to taste
Optional mix-ins: dark chocolate chips, fruit, chia seeds, etc

Instructions

1. Smash the sweet potato and banana together in a small bowl.

2. Add the peanut butter, eggs and cinnamon & mix well.

3. Stir in any additional mix-ins and spoon into greased mini muffin tins.

4. Bake at 375 degrees for 18 minutes.
Notes: (1)You could also try subbing another pureed fruit like applesauce in these. In my experience they're a bit less sweet but still good. (2) You can also add a splash of vanilla extract for more flavor if desired!
A few notes about these Sweet Potato Banana Bites:

They're not super sweet.
They're gluten-free and dairy-free!
You can eat them for dessert, for an afternoon snack or before a workout
The recipe is very forgiving so your measurements don't have to be exact.

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Sweet-Potato-Banana-Bites-1121320

I don't know if any of you will make these but I thought they sounded good. The author is Australian.

RASPBERRY COCONUT PALEO BLISS BALLS BY EMILY BUTLER | THE LAZY PALEO

YIELDS 16
TOTAL TIME: 1 HR 10 MIN

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup raspberries, washed and dried thoroughly
8 medjool dates
1.5 cups raw macadamia nuts
4 tablespoons cashew butter
1.5 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
2 tablespoons grade B maple syrup
1/2 cup finely shredded coconut, plus an extra 1/4 cup for rolling

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Line a tray with parchment paper and set aside.

2. Place all ingredients except the extra 1/4 cup of shredded coconut in a food processor, and mix until a sticky dough forms. If the mixture is very wet, add a little more coconut and process again.

3. Roll into small balls, and place on the lined tray.

4. Place in the fridge or freezer for 10-15 minutes.

5. Spread the shredded coconut out on a plate or cutting board.

6. Remove the balls from the fridge and roll them in the shredded coconut. Use your hands to press the coconut in, so it sticks firmly to each ball.

7. Refrigerate for 60 minutes.

NOTES: This means the mix can be a little more wet and sticky, so the balls can be slightly more challenging to "roll". I recommend using the sharper edge of the food processor to scrape the mix off your hands as you roll each one. This will clean your hands of the sticky mix, and will make it easier to get that perfectly round shape.

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Raspberry-Coconut-Paleo-Bliss-Balls-1191475

Pineapple Coconut Muffins with Macadamia Butter - GF By Carissa from prettyhungryblog.com

These indulgent muffins are naturally gluten-free thanks to oats and oat flour. And the vegan macadamia butter that goes along with them is utterly sinful. A trip to Hawaii in each scrumptious bite!

Author: Gabrielle of Honest Fare | Featured on prettyhungryblog.com
Ingredients:

For the Gluten-Free Muffins:

1 ¼ cup rolled oats
1 ½ cup oat flour
½ cup dried coconut flakes (sweetened OR unsweetened)
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
½ cup plain, low fat yogurt
½ cup coconut milk (room temp, blend well before measuring)
⅓ cup brown sugar
⅓ cup coconut oil (melted)
1 lightly beaten egg (room temp)
½ ripe banana mashed
1 cup diced, fresh pineapple + extra for topping

For the Vegan Macadamia Butter:

1½ cup roasted, salted macadamia nuts
Drizzle of agave (or maple) syrup
2 Tbsp coconut oil
Directions:

For the Muffins:

1. Preheat oven to 375°

2. Mix rolled oats, yogurt and coconut milk together in a bowl. Let stand for 10 minutes.

3. Now, combine oat flour, salt, sugar, dried coconut flakes, baking powder and baking soda in a separate bowl. Set aside.

4. Dice pineapple and mash banana. Combine mashed banana, pineapple, egg and oil together in a bowl and add to the rolled oat mixture. Mix well.

5. Now add dry oat flour mixture to rolled oat mixture and mix together well.

6. Fill greased or lined muffin cups ⅔ of the way. Bake for approximately 16-20 minutes.

For the Macadamia Butter:

1. Place macadamia nuts, coconut oil and agave in food processor and whiz until very creamy and smooth. (Give your food processor breaks if you start to smell smoke!)

2. Place in fridge to set.

http://www.faveglutenfreerecipes.com/Gluten-Free-Breakfast-Recipes/Pineapple-Coconut-Muffins-Macadamia-Butter#3gZicilOEMOHVRzR.99

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Summary for 8th July 2016
*Bonnie's* DH is having issues with his GB, his doctor has requested a CT. While she is having Sinus problems- there's been very heavy rain, and high humidity.
*Tami ohio* is also having Sinus issues, her TSH, medication levels, fibro + other medical problems.
*KateB* reports that baby Erin is having her chest closed as she had no emergencies for two days, also Kate had Caitlin over night for the first time- Kate got little sleep, and expects Hannah (Gwen's DD) Thursday.
*vabchnonnie* is slowly recovering from her fall.
*Kathleendoris (Chris)* is back from France and has been very busy with family especially one of her DD's.
It has been a week for hearing from a number who have been absent for a while- vabchnonnie, Bubbalove, Kiwifrau, Kathleendoris, alibee, Strawberry4u and NanaCaren.
*Budasha (Liz)* sadly has Macular degeneration in both eyes- one wet, one dry, they are trying injections in the left, hopefully to slow the progress.
*NanaCaren* has been in contact with Sonja, she is held up in the States with red tape.
*Machriste* has had to make the tough decision to allow Anniecat to cross the rainbow bridge.
* RookieRetiree (Jeanette)* has been saddened by the passing of a close friend Marge. And her DH will be having a Knee replacement after the KAP.
*Strawberry4u (Las Vegas Sharon)* has been having issues, (unspecified) but possibly her back, and apologises for not being around.
*Gwen* is having major problems with a finger on her dominant hand- RA, hopefully the drugs will come that have been prescribed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

By KateB. And Lurker 2 
PHOTOS from 8th July, 2016 KTP
1 - *Gwen* - Cake for dessert
2 - *Gagesmom* - Baby blanket, hats & other gifts
2 - *Gagesmom* - Scarves & fish dishcloths
4 - *Gagesmom* - Double rainbow
12 - *Swedenme* - Coffee and no cake!
14 - *Swedenme* - Baby booties
14 - *Kathleendoris* - Lily pond
17 - *Swedenme* - Eyelet lace
19 - *Kiwifrau* - Collapsed gazebo!
21 - *Gwen* - Alice
23 - *Rookie* - 1967 Chevy
24 - *Swedenme* - Car boot sale haul
24 - *Bonnie* - Alberta & British Colombia trip
27 - *Alibee* - Sweater
28 - *Rookie* - Topless chevy!
29 - *Gagesmom* - Baby Warden, Mel, Gage & Greg
29 - *Bonnie* - Cute booties
29 - *Gagesmom* - Knitted baby gifts
32 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hats
34 - *Swedenme* - Local beaches
35 - *Swedenme* - Crochet flowers
36 - *Oneapril* - Waffle stitch scarf
39 - *Lurker* - Gwen's guernsey/Alpis Pfeilraupe scarf
40 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hats
40 - *Gwen* - Coffee table
41 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress
41 - *Kathleendoris* - The Dordogne river
42 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hats
44 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hats
45 - *Fan* - Amethyst pendant 
49 - *Kathleendoris* - Boat & canoes on the Dordogne river
49 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
51 - *Gagesmom* - Charity shop gift
51 - *Kathleendoris* - Holiday pics
52 - *Fan* - Amethyst locket
53 - *Kathleendoris* - French holiday pics
55 - *Gagesmom* - Baby blanket
56 - *Gagesmom* - Baby afghan pattern
58 - *Gagesmom* progress
65 - *Sassafras* stream and meadow flowers
66 - *Sassafras* Big Pine Creek
66 - *KateB* birthday card
70 - *Cashmeregma* DH in the Jazz Cave and Mozart monument
70 - *Swedenme* Garden in evening (?)
70 - *Gagesmom* Yarn bombed chair
70 - *Gweniepooh* Pound Cake
80 - *Gweniepooh* Hannah in Stirling Castle

RECIPES
58 - *Bonnie* link: quarter pound muffins
59 - *Bonnie* Raspberry Icecrem
70 - *Fan* Coffee mug chocolate cake
72 - *Gweniepooh* Pound Cake

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES.....
1, 17, 28, 29, 41, 42, 50, 67

CRAFTS
3 - *Sam* - Fish dishcloths - knit & crochet (links)
15 - *Sam* - Breakfast of Champions set (link)
18 - *Sorlenna* - Bolero (link)
21 - *Swedenme* - Lacey carnation pattern (link)
39 - *Bonnie* - Animal hats (link)
42 -*Sam* - Prism quilt (link)
83 - *Sam* - Baby dress (link)

OTHERS
4 - *Tami* - Cooling towels (link)
5 - *Tami* - Popsicle holders (link)
30 - *Sam* - 7 Exercises to Help Relieve Joint Pain (link)
35 - *Bonnie* - Brightsand lake (link)
56 - *Lurker* - UNT mug (link)
73 - *sugarsugar* - Aussie sayings


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and Julie. The muffins sound delicious.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Raspberry and coconut. Oh Sam you have my mouth watering. Yum yum yum ☺

Thank you Julie for the summary????

I am in agreeance with you as well. It's FFriday.Again?Already? Where did the week go?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Raspberry and coconut. Oh Sam you have my mouth watering. Yum yum yum ☺
> 
> Thank you Julie for the summary????
> 
> I am in agreeance with you as well. It's FFriday.Again?Already? Where did the week go?


Thanks Melody! It was a combined effort from me and Kate!
There is a technique- you sit on Newest topics, at the right time, with the first post ready to paste, I nearly lost the links and photos today- nearly had a heart attack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting another week.
Margaret, Kate, and Julie, thank you for summary. It is very helpful.
Water jogged at noon and took several bags to thrift store. Yeah! Less clutter.
Sonja, how scared for Mishka to run away like that. Glad she came back!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for your usual great start *Sam* and big thanks to *Julie* for finishing and posting the summaries - you're a life saver! We (DH, me & Hannah) had a great couple of days away and I've got a couple of Hannah's photos to post at the end of this...must get her to e-mail me some more - she's a good photographer! Thursday we spent in Edinburgh and Friday we went to Stirling Castle, but unfortunately we got stuck in a traffic jam on the way home (there had been an accident further ahead) which added about an hour to the journey. However we made it back in one piece so that was the main thing! Tomorrow I'll show Hannah around Largs and the surrounding area, then Luke is coming to meet her in the afternoon. We drove along the seafront on our way home and she was very surprised by the palm trees which grow along the front! We're going to go to Loch Lomond on Sunday although the weather doesn't sound too promising, and hopefully take a sail over to the Isle of Arran on Monday. Tuesday we'll go down to Prestwick to look after Caitlin and while we're there we'll maybe go to Rabbie Burn's birthplace which is nearby, and on Wednesday Hannah travels back to Madrid....probably for a rest!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello again Sam glad you have been having some nice weather enjoy it while it lasts the way these Friday's keep coming round summer will be gone before we realise it's started . 
My flowered dress or fufu dress as I now call it is finished . What possessed me to make it in the first place I don't know I'll post a picture of it tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting another week.
> Margaret, Kate, and Julie, thank you for summary. It is very helpful.
> Water jogged at noon and took several bags to thrift store. Yeah! Less clutter.
> Sonja, how scared for Mishka to run away like that. Glad she came back!


She hasn't left my side all afternoon , don't know how she managed to wriggle out of her collar


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Thanks for your usual great start *Sam* and big thanks to *Julie* for finishing and posting the summaries - you're a life saver! We (DH, me & Hannah) had a great couple of days away and I've got a couple of Hannah's photos to post at the end of this...must get her to e-mail me some more - she's a good photographer! Thursday we spent in Edinburgh and Friday we went to Stirling Castle, but unfortunately we got stuck in a traffic jam on the way home (there had been an accident further ahead) which added about an hour to the journey. However we made it back in one piece so that was the main thing! Tomorrow I'll show Hannah around Largs and the surrounding area, then Luke is coming to meet her in the afternoon. We drove along the seafront on our way home and she was very surprised by the palm trees which grow along the front! We're going to go to Loch Lomond on Sunday although the weather doesn't sound too promising, and hopefully take a sail over to the Isle of Arran on Monday. Tuesday we'll go down to Prestwick to look after Caitlin and while we're there we'll maybe go to Rabbie Burn's birthplace which is nearby, and on Wednesday Hannah travels back to Madrid....probably for a rest!


 Beautiful pictures Kate . Sounds like you are all having a great time and are going to have even more fun . Think you are right about Hannah needing a rest when she goes back to Madrid ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just claiming a seat at the table--back soon I hope!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm also surprised at the palm trees! Would never had thought they would grow there. I have a much warmer climate in mind for palm trees. I have told her about Luke and Caitlin and know she is going to fall in love with both of them. She does quite a bit of baby sitting here and is in demand by several regulars; the kids love her to pieces and send her text messages and draw her pictures.

You have certainly planned such a wonderful adventure for Hannah. I know she is having a wonderful time.


KateB said:


> Thanks for your usual great start *Sam* and big thanks to *Julie* for finishing and posting the summaries - you're a life saver! We (DH, me & Hannah) had a great couple of days away and I've got a couple of Hannah's photos to post at the end of this...must get her to e-mail me some more - she's a good photographer! Thursday we spent in Edinburgh and Friday we went to Stirling Castle, but unfortunately we got stuck in a traffic jam on the way home (there had been an accident further ahead) which added about an hour to the journey. However we made it back in one piece so that was the main thing! Tomorrow I'll show Hannah around Largs and the surrounding area, then Luke is coming to meet her in the afternoon. We drove along the seafront on our way home and she was very surprised by the palm trees which grow along the front! We're going to go to Loch Lomond on Sunday although the weather doesn't sound too promising, and hopefully take a sail over to the Isle of Arran on Monday. Tuesday we'll go down to Prestwick to look after Caitlin and while we're there we'll maybe go to Rabbie Burn's birthplace which is nearby, and on Wednesday Hannah travels back to Madrid....probably for a rest!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I really like the sound of the sweet potato & banana bites; will have to try making them. Also like the tuna salad with sun dried tomatoes....think I have almost all things on hand to try both of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like you are having a great time. --- sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for your usual great start *Sam* and big thanks to *Julie* for finishing and posting the summaries - you're a life saver! We (DH, me & Hannah) had a great couple of days away and I've got a couple of Hannah's photos to post at the end of this...must get her to e-mail me some more - she's a good photographer! Thursday we spent in Edinburgh and Friday we went to Stirling Castle, but unfortunately we got stuck in a traffic jam on the way home (there had been an accident further ahead) which added about an hour to the journey. However we made it back in one piece so that was the main thing! Tomorrow I'll show Hannah around Largs and the surrounding area, then Luke is coming to meet her in the afternoon. We drove along the seafront on our way home and she was very surprised by the palm trees which grow along the front! We're going to go to Loch Lomond on Sunday although the weather doesn't sound too promising, and hopefully take a sail over to the Isle of Arran on Monday. Tuesday we'll go down to Prestwick to look after Caitlin and while we're there we'll maybe go to Rabbie Burn's birthplace which is nearby, and on Wednesday Hannah travels back to Madrid....probably for a rest!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she knows which side her bread is buttered - doubt if she will do that again. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> She hasn't left my side all afternoon , don't know how she managed to wriggle out of her collar


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will be anxious to hear your report on them. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I really like the sound of the sweet potato & banana bites; will have to try making them. Also like the tuna salad with sun dried tomatoes....think I have almost all things on hand to try both of them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam the sweet potato banana bites looks like a good one to try.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I ended up frogging the blanket. I know I would not have been satisfied with leaving the mistakes there. Will cast on again later. 
I did whip this up tonight for a quick knit between the blanket frogging and re knitting. 

Leftovers if these 3 blues. I think it is cute.

Will check back in later ☺☺☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for your usual great start *Sam* and big thanks to *Julie* for finishing and posting the summaries - you're a life saver! We (DH, me & Hannah) had a great couple of days away and I've got a couple of Hannah's photos to post at the end of this...must get her to e-mail me some more - she's a good photographer! Thursday we spent in Edinburgh and Friday we went to Stirling Castle, but unfortunately we got stuck in a traffic jam on the way home (there had been an accident further ahead) which added about an hour to the journey. However we made it back in one piece so that was the main thing! Tomorrow I'll show Hannah around Largs and the surrounding area, then Luke is coming to meet her in the afternoon. We drove along the seafront on our way home and she was very surprised by the palm trees which grow along the front! We're going to go to Loch Lomond on Sunday although the weather doesn't sound too promising, and hopefully take a sail over to the Isle of Arran on Monday. Tuesday we'll go down to Prestwick to look after Caitlin and while we're there we'll maybe go to Rabbie Burn's birthplace which is nearby, and on Wednesday Hannah travels back to Madrid....probably for a rest!


The 'palm' trees are actually Lilies- Liliaceae Cordyline Australis - our native Cabbage or more accurately the _ Ti_ Tree that grows through NZ to about the level of Temuka, north of Timaru in the South Island.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a great start to everyone who helped getting us started. Sounds like Hannah is having a great time. RookieRetiree I am glad you have given a firm date for ending the contract. You have been a blessing to that company. Your DH will be needing your help to recover from surgery as well as enjoy some of your awesome home cooked meals. 

Sonja... I am happy that Mishka came home on her own. Such worries you don't need. I hope Caren and Jamie will be able to come to Kap. We are looking forward to attending again this year. 

I am looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow. Chores and knitting are on the agenda for tomorrow. 

I am tired so I will try to catch up more tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, glad you got a firm date for leaving company. Healing energy for your husband.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for your usual great start *Sam* and big thanks to *Julie* for finishing and posting the summaries - you're a life saver! We (DH, me & Hannah) had a great couple of days away and I've got a couple of Hannah's photos to post at the end of this...must get her to e-mail me some more - she's a good photographer! Thursday we spent in Edinburgh and Friday we went to Stirling Castle, but unfortunately we got stuck in a traffic jam on the way home (there had been an accident further ahead) which added about an hour to the journey. However we made it back in one piece so that was the main thing! Tomorrow I'll show Hannah around Largs and the surrounding area, then Luke is coming to meet her in the afternoon. We drove along the seafront on our way home and she was very surprised by the palm trees which grow along the front! We're going to go to Loch Lomond on Sunday although the weather doesn't sound too promising, and hopefully take a sail over to the Isle of Arran on Monday. Tuesday we'll go down to Prestwick to look after Caitlin and while we're there we'll maybe go to Rabbie Burn's birthplace which is nearby, and on Wednesday Hannah travels back to Madrid....probably for a rest!


Sounds like a wonderful trip for Hannah, you are a great friend to give her a tour.
Beautiful photos. I didn't know palm trees would grow there.

Sam & Julie, thanks for starting another week, how does time go so fast?
Some interesting recipes, the Rasberry date balls & pineapple muffins interest me. I need to do some baking for the family reunion on the long weekend. Food will be provided but I want to take some extras. 
I need to make a cake for DS1 birthday on Sunday, I think I will make that luscious lemon desert that I posted a while ago so that is in tomorrow's agenda plus pick rasberries. We are also invited. To a wedding tomorrow evening, our neighbor who is 60 is getting married for the first time


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have been reading along when I can to see how everyone is doing, just no time to comment.

Thank you to the summary queens - I really appreciate what you do to keep us all up-to-date.

It was great to catch up with Margaret while she was in Sydney last week. Shame we chose a day when the weather was cold and drizzly. Hampered our sightseeing but not our chatter!

Glad to see that you have a date for your surgery Julie. I hope your pain relief will be as great as mine was after my hip surgery. I also saw my surgeon on Friday and he agrees that I should have the back surgery sooner rather than later. So I'll have my op at the end of September which gives me plenty of time to get my strength back before our trip in May. Looking forward to pain free legs and pain relief in my back.

DD is having a marvellous time in Canada. They have spent all this time (nearly 2 months now) in the eastern states which they have loved, especially Prince Edward Island and Nova Scotia. They "worked" for a week on a farm in Nova Scotia, and then another week on a farm outside Ottawa. Mainly looking after animals, weeding gardens, collecting eggs, making enclosures for geese and chickens, moving hundreds of chickens from one enclosure to another. That begs the question: how do you move hundreds of tiny chickens? Answer: load them into a canoe and carry them all at once to their new home.

They are currently on the road approaching Calgary which they hope to reach in the next day or two before the stampede ends. Their plans have changed since they spent so much longer than planned in the east, so they can no longer take their time driving across country. DD has reached crisis point with her funds and needs to find a job asap. She wants to work in the Banff/Lake Louise area so they have headed straight for Calgary. Before she gets paid work though, they have arranged 2 weeks work on a horse farm 3 hours north of Calgary. DD will be in her element as she loves horses and worked as a wrangler on a horse farm for many years when she was a teenager. Don't know that BF is as keen on horses as she is!

Not much happening here. I have been spending a lot of time knitting squares in boring garter stitch and tiny teddies for charities as I have not been motivated to do anything else. Pain will do that to you! But I am bored to tears so when the current blanket is finished (only 3 more squares, but then the dreaded sewing up which could take me a while!) I might go back to knitting hats and some baby clothes. Need to make an effort to use up my stash which seems to be growing instead of decreasing!

I'll add some of DD's photos for all to enjoy. I'm officially jealous. I love Canada and would love to spend time in the eastern coastal provinces and I think I could easily spend more time in the Rockies. But I think my days of long distance travel are just about over.

Good wishes to all with health problems and hugs to everyone {{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}} Take good care and happy knitting!

Denise in sunny but chilly Sydney


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I really like the sound of the sweet potato & banana bites; will have to try making them. Also like the tuna salad with sun dried tomatoes....think I have almost all things on hand to try both of them.


The Sweet Potato and banana bites appealed to me as well. Going shopping after the football (starts an hour earlier than normal so easier to drive there and shop after than before as I had been going to do. Normally finishes too close to shops shutting to be able to get much done.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I have been reading along when I can to see how everyone is doing, just no time to comment.
> 
> Thank you to the summary queens - I really appreciate what you do to keep us all up-to-date.
> 
> ...


We managed the worst day weatherwise of my time there to meet up! But better than they had here- a couple of days of really cold windy weather including snow in the hills and if the picture I saw was snow not hail (and I believe it is snow) then a lot by our standards and more wide spread than normal.
Came back to cold nights. 2.1 when I got up this morning. And was cold all night and the night before. Had extra bedding last night but decided it is likely the thin mattress I am on here so put a blanket underneath to see if that helps. I had more on last night than normal for me on cold nights.
Glad you've made the decision about the back, the trip with a bad back sounded risky. And at least the sureon agreed with you.
Sounds like DD is having a great time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting another week.
> Margaret, Kate, and Julie, thank you for summary. It is very helpful.
> Water jogged at noon and took several bags to thrift store. Yeah! Less clutter.
> Sonja, how scared for Mishka to run away like that. Glad she came back!


Not me this time- Julie gave me the whole week off so for a couple of days she had a double load of both sections.
Back on board this week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for your usual great start *Sam* and big thanks to *Julie* for finishing and posting the summaries - you're a life saver! We (DH, me & Hannah) had a great couple of days away and I've got a couple of Hannah's photos to post at the end of this...must get her to e-mail me some more - she's a good photographer! Thursday we spent in Edinburgh and Friday we went to Stirling Castle, but unfortunately we got stuck in a traffic jam on the way home (there had been an accident further ahead) which added about an hour to the journey. However we made it back in one piece so that was the main thing! Tomorrow I'll show Hannah around Largs and the surrounding area, then Luke is coming to meet her in the afternoon. We drove along the seafront on our way home and she was very surprised by the palm trees which grow along the front! We're going to go to Loch Lomond on Sunday although the weather doesn't sound too promising, and hopefully take a sail over to the Isle of Arran on Monday. Tuesday we'll go down to Prestwick to look after Caitlin and while we're there we'll maybe go to Rabbie Burn's birthplace which is nearby, and on Wednesday Hannah travels back to Madrid....probably for a rest!


Sounds a fun but busy week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very cool hat - some baby is going to look very cute. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I ended up frogging the blanket. I know I would not have been satisfied with leaving the mistakes there. Will cast on again later.
> I did whip this up tonight for a quick knit between the blanket frogging and re knitting.
> 
> Leftovers if these 3 blues. I think it is cute.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

after your back operation and recovery i would think long distance travel would be right up your alley. hopefully so. we would like to see you at the kap sometime. sounds like daughter and bf and having a good trip. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I have been reading along when I can to see how everyone is doing, just no time to comment.
> 
> Thank you to the summary queens - I really appreciate what you do to keep us all up-to-date.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try newspapers under the mattress. everyone always took lots of newspapers when they went to our church camp up in the hills of Pennsylvania - cold night with a thin mattress over stretched springs. newspaper under mattress made it much warmer. --- sam



darowil said:


> We managed the worst day weatherwise of my time there to meet up! But better than they had here- a couple of days of really cold windy weather including snow in the hills and if the picture I saw was snow not hail (and I believe it is snow) then a lot by our standards and more wide spread than normal.
> Came back to cold nights. 2.1 when I got up this morning. And was cold all night and the night before. Had extra bedding last night but decided it is likely the thin mattress I am on here so put a blanket underneath to see if that helps. I had more on last night than normal for me on cold nights.
> Glad you've made the decision about the back, the trip with a bad back sounded risky. And at least the sureon agreed with you.
> Sounds like DD is having a great time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I really like the sound of the sweet potato & banana bites; will have to try making them. Also like the tuna salad with sun dried tomatoes....think I have almost all things on hand to try both of them.


I liked the sound of them too . I'm going to pass this recipe on to my DIL as she loves sweet potatoes and with it being gluten free son can eat them too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I have been reading along when I can to see how everyone is doing, just no time to comment.
> 
> Thank you to the summary queens - I really appreciate what you do to keep us all up-to-date.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, Denise, the date was knocked back an unknown amount- because the House Surgeon is concerned about my faulty heart valve, in case that has worsened. I am now waiting to hear from Cardiology, and goodness knows how long that will take, so it is back to just trying to hang in there!
Glad they are positive about what they can do for your back.
And it sounds as if DD is on the visit of a life-time, where is DS, BTW, now-a-days?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Nicho☺

Thanks Sam I thought the little hat was cute.

Just cast on again for the blanket. Will get to knitting on it tomorrow.


1:30 am and I am off to bed. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We managed the worst day weatherwise of my time there to meet up! But better than they had here- a couple of days of really cold windy weather including snow in the hills and if the picture I saw was snow not hail (and I believe it is snow) then a lot by our standards and more wide spread than normal.
> Came back to cold nights. 2.1 when I got up this morning. And was cold all night and the night before. Had extra bedding last night but decided it is likely the thin mattress I am on here so put a blanket underneath to see if that helps. I had more on last night than normal for me on cold nights.
> Glad you've made the decision about the back, the trip with a bad back sounded risky. And at least the sureon agreed with you.
> Sounds like DD is having a great time.


It was snow around Goulburn.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good grief another week already again! I still have some catching up to do on here, just marking my spot.

Julie I have the general idea on how the appointment went. Hope you dont have to wait too long for cardiology doctor. At least they are going to look after your heart as well as your hip though. So it is all probably a good plan.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for your usual great start *Sam* and big thanks to *Julie* for finishing and posting the summaries - you're a life saver! We (DH, me & Hannah) had a great couple of days away and I've got a couple of Hannah's photos to post at the end of this...must get her to e-mail me some more - she's a good photographer! Thursday we spent in Edinburgh and Friday we went to Stirling Castle, but unfortunately we got stuck in a traffic jam on the way home (there had been an accident further ahead) which added about an hour to the journey. However we made it back in one piece so that was the main thing! Tomorrow I'll show Hannah around Largs and the surrounding area, then Luke is coming to meet her in the afternoon. We drove along the seafront on our way home and she was very surprised by the palm trees which grow along the front! We're going to go to Loch Lomond on Sunday although the weather doesn't sound too promising, and hopefully take a sail over to the Isle of Arran on Monday. Tuesday we'll go down to Prestwick to look after Caitlin and while we're there we'll maybe go to Rabbie Burn's birthplace which is nearby, and on Wednesday Hannah travels back to Madrid....probably for a rest!


Great photos! You will all be exhausted by next week at this rate. Is Hannah coping with the strong Scottish accents?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She hasn't left my side all afternoon , don't know how she managed to wriggle out of her collar


So glad she is safe and sound. Would have been scary for your son not knowing where she had run to.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is the flowered dress Sam what do you think


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> So glad she is safe and sound. Would have been scary for your son not knowing where she had run to.


Thanks Cathy . She did not want to go for a walk this morning . Finally got her out the house and we didn't go far which is a good thing as she stuck to the side of my legs like glue


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I have been reading along when I can to see how everyone is doing, just no time to comment.
> 
> Thank you to the summary queens - I really appreciate what you do to keep us all up-to-date.
> 
> ...


What an amazing trip your DD is having Denise! And I am glad to hear that you will have back surgery and hope it is very successful. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the flowered dress Sam what do you think


Wow Sonja! That is lovely and it looks like it was really hard to do. You are soo clever doing something like that already. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief another week already again! I still have some catching up to do on here, just marking my spot.
> 
> Julie I have the general idea on how the appointment went. Hope you dont have to wait too long for cardiology doctor. At least they are going to look after your heart as well as your hip though. So it is all probably a good plan.


Yes! you seem to have the same end of the stick as I have. I too am hoping Cardiology won't take too long.
Did I mention here? I don't think I did? One of the Papakura Occupational Therapists has said he will come Tuesday 10 am., to reassess my needs- I am trying not to raise my hopes too high.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the flowered dress Sam what do you think


It is very feminine, Sonja, and a very non traditional colour. I like it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy . She did not want to go for a walk this morning . Finally got her out the house and we didn't go far which is a good thing as she stuck to the side of my legs like glue


Here's hoping she remembers her lesson!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! you seem to have the same end of the stick as I have. I too am hoping Cardiology won't take too long.
> Did I mention here? I don't think I did? One of the Papakura Occupational Therapists has said he will come Tuesday 10 am., to reassess my needs- I am trying not to raise my hopes too high.


I had a feeling you would have occupational therapy come and have a look. Hope they are helpful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja - the little dress is very cute. I like it very much. It's not as fru fru as I though it might be by your description. I can see that being for a special photograph.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Sonja! That is lovely and it looks like it was really hard to do. You are soo clever doing something like that already. :sm24: :sm11:


Thank you Cathy . The flower stitch was hard to understand how to do it and I'm not sure I will try it again but the cascade stitch for the skirt was easier to understand once I got going . So I'm thinking I'll try that again maybe with a knitted bodice part


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very feminine, Sonja, and a very non traditional colour. I like it!


Thank you Julie and I hope you get all the help you need from the occupation therapist


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - the little dress is very cute. I like it very much. It's not as fru fru as I though it might be by your description. I can see that being for a special photograph.


Thank you Jeanette . I think it was more fufu as I was making it as each layer was moving about and made me think of a lilac Christmas tree


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great photos! You will all be exhausted by next week at this rate. Is Hannah coping with the strong Scottish accents?


She seems to be!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> try newspapers under the mattress. everyone always took lots of newspapers when they went to our church camp up in the hills of Pennsylvania - cold night with a thin mattress over stretched springs. newspaper under mattress made it much warmer. --- sam


If the blanket doesn't work I'll give that a try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The tea cosy I knitted. Might be the pattern Sorlenna used for her socks but maybe not. The rest I did for myself. Started off with just the green then decided two layers better and thought a contrast might be good. As I expected doesn't show much. Went for black as I was getting a cheap yarn and limited colour range. Cost me $4 for the tea cosy and still have a fair bit left so might even have enough for another. Not that I want one- on the odd occasion I have tea it is always a tea bag so I can take it straight out.

Just weighed it and do have just over 1/2 the green left. Plenty of the black. Something to add to the stash! But I was asked to knit it and had no stash with me so no choice but to buy more.

Left and went onto the Digest, started to write something to Sonya- and thought I was going to post the tea cosy. Maybe I will do so. Hold on I just posted that I would but I didn't! CRAFT I guess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I liked the sound of them too . I'm going to pass this recipe on to my DIL as she loves sweet potatoes and with it being gluten free son can eat them too


And they will work for Elizabeth I reckon as well. She eats everything in them (other than the nice additions like chocolate). Think David will like them as well so will do them for him one day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, love pics. Sounds like DD and bff are having the trip of a lifetime. Hope your back operation makes you fit to travel again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, lovely tea cozy and will keep tea hot with double layer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The tea cosy I knitted. Might be the pattern Sorlenna used for her socks but maybe not. The rest I did for myself. Started off with just the green then decided two layers better and thought a contrast might be good. As I expected doesn't show much. Went for black as I was getting a cheap yarn and limited colour range. Cost me $4 for the tea cosy and still have a fair bit left so might even have enough for another. Not that I want one- on the odd occasion I have tea it is always a tea bag so I can take it straight out.
> 
> Just weighed it and do have just over 1/2 the green left. Plenty of the black. Something to add to the stash! But I was asked to knit it and had no stash with me so no choice but to buy more.
> 
> Left and went onto the Digest, started to write something to Sonya- and thought I was going to post the tea cosy. Maybe I will do so. Hold on I just posted that I would but I didn't! CRAFT I guess.


 It's a lovely tea cosy Margaret fits the teapot nicely . I don't drink tea at all but I have a lovely pattern somewhere for a Santa tea cosy that I think I will knit for Christmas I'm sure someone will take it and I think it will be fun to knit , maybe I should turn it into a hat for youngest son ???? Can just imagine the eye roll I would get :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had a feeling you would have occupational therapy come and have a look. Hope they are helpful.


As indeed do I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and I hope you get all the help you need from the occupation therapist


 :sm24: Thanks Sonja! As I mentioned before I am trying not to get my hopes too high!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The tea cosy I knitted. Might be the pattern Sorlenna used for her socks but maybe not. The rest I did for myself. Started off with just the green then decided two layers better and thought a contrast might be good. As I expected doesn't show much. Went for black as I was getting a cheap yarn and limited colour range. Cost me $4 for the tea cosy and still have a fair bit left so might even have enough for another. Not that I want one- on the odd occasion I have tea it is always a tea bag so I can take it straight out.
> 
> Just weighed it and do have just over 1/2 the green left. Plenty of the black. Something to add to the stash! But I was asked to knit it and had no stash with me so no choice but to buy more.
> 
> Left and went onto the Digest, started to write something to Sonya- and thought I was going to post the tea cosy. Maybe I will do so. Hold on I just posted that I would but I didn't! CRAFT I guess.


Excellent, Margaret! Last time I brewed tea I used a standard coffee plunger- works well- wonder if it might be an idea of similar for winter time.


----------



## jfarmer (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the recipe for the Summer Corn Soup you put on here a week or so ago. I cook at a Soup Kitchen in Athens, Tx.
for the needy and I made it this week and it was a hit. Thanks.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Sam! The "Bliss" balls sound yummy. You know our cats only keep us around to feed them, right??)


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 15 July '16
> 
> Friday again - I agree - they seem to come around all too quickly. A really pleasant day - wonderful warm breeze - 78° - white puffy clouds - blue sky - what's to complain about? Wish it would scare us up some rain - way too dry.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> By KateB. And Lurker 2
> PHOTOS from 8th July, 2016 KTP
> 1 - *Gwen* - Cake for dessert
> 2 - *Gagesmom* - Baby blanket, hats & other gifts
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jfarmer said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipe for the Summer Corn Soup you put on here a week or so ago. I cook at a Soup Kitchen in Athens, Tx.
> for the needy and I made it this week and it was a hit. Thanks.


Welcome to the Tea Party, Sam always has a spare chair and a hot or cold cuppa (depending on the weather) at the ready.
Do tell us more of yourself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Julie!


 :sm24: My pleasure! the hard workers are Kate and Margaret as they do it week by week!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What wonderful adventures! We all want to come visit you, Kate! I, too, would not expect palm trees in Scotland? Are they native plants? They are great photos - Miss Hannah has many talents, it seems ( like her mama!). Thanks for sharing!


KateB said:


> Thanks for your usual great start *Sam* and big thanks to *Julie* for finishing and posting the summaries - you're a life saver! We (DH, me & Hannah) had a great couple of days away and I've got a couple of Hannah's photos to post at the end of this...must get her to e-mail me some more - she's a good photographer! Thursday we spent in Edinburgh and Friday we went to Stirling Castle, but unfortunately we got stuck in a traffic jam on the way home (there had been an accident further ahead) which added about an hour to the journey. However we made it back in one piece so that was the main thing! Tomorrow I'll show Hannah around Largs and the surrounding area, then Luke is coming to meet her in the afternoon. We drove along the seafront on our way home and she was very surprised by the palm trees which grow along the front! We're going to go to Loch Lomond on Sunday although the weather doesn't sound too promising, and hopefully take a sail over to the Isle of Arran on Monday. Tuesday we'll go down to Prestwick to look after Caitlin and while we're there we'll maybe go to Rabbie Burn's birthplace which is nearby, and on Wednesday Hannah travels back to Madrid....probably for a rest!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, glad you got a firm date for leaving company. Healing energy for your husband.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd say you remembered the pattern well, Margaret! Cozy looks great.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to hear from you Nicho, and your DD'S adventures. It sounds like a wonderful trip. Prayers for pain relief for you.


nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I have been reading along when I can to see how everyone is doing, just no time to comment.
> 
> Thank you to the summary queens - I really appreciate what you do to keep us all up-to-date.
> 
> ...


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Morning everyone: Guess it's about time for an update. Feel I had a set back Thursday night, was awakened in the night with terrible pain in my arm and shoulder. All I can figure is I must have moved wrong, took a pain pill but never went back to sleep. Still feels bad, having to be very careful. Go to the doctor on Wednesday, will see what he says. Otherwise, terrible hot weather, of course I'm staying inside except for the few minutes I'm on my balcony early AM and late PM. Doing little things around here, getting caught up on office purging, reading and the like. Trying to get comfortable can be a challenge at times. Will keep reading and perhaps I can write a note later in the week, after seeing the doctor. Everyone enjoy your weekend and the coming week...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Morning everyone: Guess it's about time for an update. Feel I had a set back Thursday night, was awakened in the night with terrible pain in my arm and shoulder. All I can figure is I must have moved wrong, took a pain pill but never went back to sleep. Still feels bad, having to be very careful. Go to the doctor on Wednesday, will see what he says. Otherwise, terrible hot weather, of course I'm staying inside except for the few minutes I'm on my balcony early AM and late PM. Doing little things around here, getting caught up on office purging, reading and the like. Trying to get comfortable can be a challenge at times. Will keep reading and perhaps I can write a note later in the week, after seeing the doctor. Everyone enjoy your weekend and the coming week...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

******Imagine, a Gweenie, sorry******


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja that is so lovely! I love the whole thing and the shoes!


Swedenme said:


> Here is the flowered dress Sam what do you think


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> ******Imagine, a Gweenie, sorry******


Nonnie- I am so sorry that you have had this set back- hoping it is not too long lasting, but good you can go to the doctor!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning everyone: Guess it's about time for an update. Feel I had a set back Thursday night, was awakened in the night with terrible pain in my arm and shoulder. All I can figure is I must have moved wrong, took a pain pill but never went back to sleep. Still feels bad, having to be very careful. Go to the doctor on Wednesday, will see what he says. Otherwise, terrible hot weather, of course I'm staying inside except for the few minutes I'm on my balcony early AM and late PM. Doing little things around here, getting caught up on office purging, reading and the like. Trying to get comfortable can be a challenge at times. Will keep reading and perhaps I can write a note later in the week, after seeing the doctor. Everyone enjoy your weekend and the coming week...Sharon in Virginia Beach


I hope the pain goes away quickly. Meanwhile rest when you can.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the flowered dress Sam what do you think


That's beautiful, Sonja. Is it possible to put in a link to the pattern, please?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I like it! And love the color!


darowil said:


> The tea cosy I knitted. Might be the pattern Sorlenna used for her socks but maybe not. The rest I did for myself. Started off with just the green then decided two layers better and thought a contrast might be good. As I expected doesn't show much. Went for black as I was getting a cheap yarn and limited colour range. Cost me $4 for the tea cosy and still have a fair bit left so might even have enough for another. Not that I want one- on the odd occasion I have tea it is always a tea bag so I can take it straight out.
> 
> Just weighed it and do have just over 1/2 the green left. Plenty of the black. Something to add to the stash! But I was asked to knit it and had no stash with me so no choice but to buy more.
> 
> Left and went onto the Digest, started to write something to Sonya- and thought I was going to post the tea cosy. Maybe I will do so. Hold on I just posted that I would but I didn't! CRAFT I guess.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, jfarmer, nice to see you. Love corn soup!


jfarmer said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipe for the Summer Corn Soup you put on here a week or so ago. I cook at a Soup Kitchen in Athens, Tx.
> for the needy and I made it this week and it was a hit. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> What wonderful adventures! We all want to come visit you, Kate! I, too, would not expect palm trees in Scotland? Are they native plants? They are great photos - Miss Hannah has many talents, it seems ( like her mama!). Thanks for sharing!


The plants are actually the Liliaceae Cordyline Australis a native of New Zealand - and the largest Lily in the world. Their Maori name is _Ti_ but they are commonly known as the Cabbage tree, because the centre can be eaten- Maori used to cook vast quantities into a sort of jam, to take on their cross Alpine treks for the greenstone in the South Island- this is the meaning of Te Umu Kuka (Temuka as it shows on the map- people simplified what they heard)the place where they cooked the jam, which does kill the tree. This is the furthest south that they grow.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry the healing is not a quick process, Sharon. Such a lot for you to go through. Prayers for you and hugs!


vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning everyone: Guess it's about time for an update. Feel I had a set back Thursday night, was awakened in the night with terrible pain in my arm and shoulder. All I can figure is I must have moved wrong, took a pain pill but never went back to sleep. Still feels bad, having to be very careful. Go to the doctor on Wednesday, will see what he says. Otherwise, terrible hot weather, of course I'm staying inside except for the few minutes I'm on my balcony early AM and late PM. Doing little things around here, getting caught up on office purging, reading and the like. Trying to get comfortable can be a challenge at times. Will keep reading and perhaps I can write a note later in the week, after seeing the doctor. Everyone enjoy your weekend and the coming week...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a lovely tea cosy Margaret fits the teapot nicely . I don't drink tea at all but I have a lovely pattern somewhere for a Santa tea cosy that I think I will knit for Christmas I'm sure someone will take it and I think it will be fun to knit , maybe I should turn it into a hat for youngest son ???? Can just imagine the eye roll I would get :sm16:


A Santa tea cosy sounds fun. Fun to give Mum or Maryanne both of whom use teapots.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Excellent, Margaret! Last time I brewed tea I used a standard coffee plunger- works well- wonder if it might be an idea of similar for winter time.


 :sm24: Lovely tea cosy Margaret! :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jfarmer said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipe for the Summer Corn Soup you put on here a week or so ago. I cook at a Soup Kitchen in Athens, Tx.
> for the needy and I made it this week and it was a hit. Thanks.


Welcome to the TP- feel free to visit us again and speak up anytime you feel like it. Good to know Sam's recipe was put such a good use and so appreciated.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Julie. Have you had the jam? So interesting how people learned to use the plants around them. Do you speak the Maori language?Seems challenging!


Lurker 2 said:


> The plants are actually the Liliaceae Cordyline Australis a native of New Zealand - and the largest Lily in the world. Their Maori name is _Ti_ but they are commonly known as the Cabbage tree, because the centre can be eaten- Maori used to cook vast quantities into a sort of jam, to take on their cross Alpine treks for the greenstone in the South Island- this is the meaning of Te Umu Kuka (Temuka as it shows on the map- people simplified what they heard)the place where they cooked the jam, which does kill the tree. This is the furthest south that they grow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> A Santa tea cosy sounds fun. Fun to give Mum or Maryanne both of whom use teapots.


It was free on a tea cosy site I will look it up and try find a link


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Has anyone heard how Liz's eye treatment, went?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd say you remembered the pattern well, Margaret! Cozy looks great.


So now I know how good it will look on a sock as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Julie. Have you had the jam? So interesting how people learned to use the plants around them. Do you speak the Maori language?Seems challenging!


No I have never had it- and I am not sure that it is made any longer. Yes I do speak Maori, not well, but I can understand a lot of what is being spoken- I started learning when I was 11, at Rotokawa School, near Rotorua.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is cute. I figured you would frog the blanket; I probably would have also.


gagesmom said:


> I ended up frogging the blanket. I know I would not have been satisfied with leaving the mistakes there. Will cast on again later.
> I did whip this up tonight for a quick knit between the blanket frogging and re knitting.
> 
> Leftovers if these 3 blues. I think it is cute.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> The tea cosy I knitted. Might be the pattern Sorlenna used for her socks but maybe not. The rest I did for myself. Started off with just the green then decided two layers better and thought a contrast might be good. As I expected doesn't show much. Went for black as I was getting a cheap yarn and limited colour range. Cost me $4 for the tea cosy and still have a fair bit left so might even have enough for another. Not that I want one- on the odd occasion I have tea it is always a tea bag so I can take it straight out.
> 
> Just weighed it and do have just over 1/2 the green left. Plenty of the black. Something to add to the stash! But I was asked to knit it and had no stash with me so no choice but to buy more.
> 
> Left and went onto the Digest, started to write something to Sonya- and thought I was going to post the tea cosy. Maybe I will do so. Hold on I just posted that I would but I didn't! CRAFT I guess.


That's a lovely pattern for a tea cozy, and what a good excuse for a bit more stash! Love the idea of a lining too - never seen a pattern with knitted lining!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Having no ear for languages, myself, I think it is such a gift to be able to learn other languages. You also have so many talents!


Lurker 2 said:


> No I have never had it- and I am not sure that it is made any longer. Yes I do speak Maori, not well, but I can understand a lot of what is being spoken- I started learning when I was 11, at Rotokawa School, near Rotorua.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning everyone: Guess it's about time for an update. Feel I had a set back Thursday night, was awakened in the night with terrible pain in my arm and shoulder. All I can figure is I must have moved wrong, took a pain pill but never went back to sleep. Still feels bad, having to be very careful. Go to the doctor on Wednesday, will see what he says. Otherwise, terrible hot weather, of course I'm staying inside except for the few minutes I'm on my balcony early AM and late PM. Doing little things around here, getting caught up on office purging, reading and the like. Trying to get comfortable can be a challenge at times. Will keep reading and perhaps I can write a note later in the week, after seeing the doctor. Everyone enjoy your weekend and the coming week...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Hope it improves quickly, arms are rather necessary parts of the anatomy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: My pleasure! the hard workers are Kate and Margaret as they do it week by week!


Thanks from me too Julie, you are doing a brilliant and important job 'subbing' for Kate and Margaret, and are always willing to help out. Hope the OT and the Cardiologist are helpful, and that you can get sufficient help when you get home after the op. Will Ringo be allowed to visit you in hospital?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That's beautiful, Sonja. Is it possible to put in a link to the pattern, please?


Thank you Mary . I got it from you tube .if you type cascade crochet stitch into your search bar . The dress link comes up too . as does a link for both stitches . depending how many flowers you start with dress can be made larger or smaller 
Even big enough to make a ladies top


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear form you Denise. I am sorry you still are having such back pain but so glad it will be taken care of in the not to distant future. Yes, chronic pain can not only be painful but mentally draining and dampening your spirit. Do keep us posted with dates for the surgery.

Looks as if DD and BF are having a terrific adventure. Best of luck to both of them at finding employment. Ahhhh....to be young and able to tackle such adventures.


nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I have been reading along when I can to see how everyone is doing, just no time to comment.
> 
> Thank you to the summary queens - I really appreciate what you do to keep us all up-to-date.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Lovely tea cosy Margaret! :sm11:


Thanks to all those who commented- it was something different for me to knit.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen, loved the photo of the beautiful Hannah with the sword!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to thank you for ALL you do as well, Sam. Consider yourself properly thanked as we all appreciate you hosting this shindig!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary . I got it from you tube .if you type cascade crochet stitch into your search bar . The dress link comes up too . as does a link for both stitches . depending how many flowers you start with dress can be made larger or smaller
> Even big enough to make a ladies top


The dress is lovely Sonja, and not too fru-fru in the darker colour you used. It does look rather special, and I'm constantly amazed at how rapidly you become proficient in so many skills. I'm very jealous!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja that is such a fancy little dress! Some little girl will look just precious in it.


Swedenme said:


> Here is the flowered dress Sam what do you think


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning everyone: Guess it's about time for an update. Feel I had a set back Thursday night, was awakened in the night with terrible pain in my arm and shoulder. All I can figure is I must have moved wrong, took a pain pill but never went back to sleep. Still feels bad, having to be very careful. Go to the doctor on Wednesday, will see what he says. Otherwise, terrible hot weather, of course I'm staying inside except for the few minutes I'm on my balcony early AM and late PM. Doing little things around here, getting caught up on office purging, reading and the like. Trying to get comfortable can be a challenge at times. Will keep reading and perhaps I can write a note later in the week, after seeing the doctor. Everyone enjoy your weekend and the coming week...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Sorry to hear that you are still in pain Sharon . Do hope you can get some rest and that the arm starts to heal real soon 
I too am finding the weather very humid and stuffy especially at night Been like this for a couple of weeks now and this week it's getting even hotter according to the weather man .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja that is so lovely! I love the whole thing and the shoes!


Thank you April


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Has anyone heard how Liz's eye treatment, went?


Don't think so I'm wondering if they told her to rest her eyes after the treatment


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Darowil the tea cozy is very nice. I love the look of the cozies but know I wouldn't use them. I drink tea but never make a pot of hot tea. I've thought about making one for my sister as a gift but wondered if she would appreciate it or consider it just something else to clutter up her home.


darowil said:


> The tea cosy I knitted. Might be the pattern Sorlenna used for her socks but maybe not. The rest I did for myself. Started off with just the green then decided two layers better and thought a contrast might be good. As I expected doesn't show much. Went for black as I was getting a cheap yarn and limited colour range. Cost me $4 for the tea cosy and still have a fair bit left so might even have enough for another. Not that I want one- on the odd occasion I have tea it is always a tea bag so I can take it straight out.
> 
> Just weighed it and do have just over 1/2 the green left. Plenty of the black. Something to add to the stash! But I was asked to knit it and had no stash with me so no choice but to buy more.
> 
> Left and went onto the Digest, started to write something to Sonya- and thought I was going to post the tea cosy. Maybe I will do so. Hold on I just posted that I would but I didn't! CRAFT I guess.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome jfarmer from Athens, GA! I don't recall seeing you here before and hope you will join in more. I never knew there was an Athens, TX. Where in TX is it? Athens, GA is in the NE section of the state just above Atlanta. My dad was from Mesquite/Dallas area and I still have some family there about.



jfarmer said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipe for the Summer Corn Soup you put on here a week or so ago. I cook at a Soup Kitchen in Athens, Tx.
> for the needy and I made it this week and it was a hit. Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> The dress is lovely Sonja, and not too fru-fru in the darker colour you used. It does look rather special, and I'm constantly amazed at how rapidly you become proficient in so many skills. I'm very jealous!


Thank you Lin .I surprise myself at how much I enjoy making things , a few years ago doing knitting and crochet never entered my head , now I can't seem to stop not that I want too


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The dr always gives my sister something to really relax her before her eye treatments, because she stays awake for them, which could be very stressful to see what they are doing! Hopefully Liz had something similar to relieve the anxiety.


Swedenme said:


> Don't think so I'm wondering if they told her to rest her eyes after the treatment


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry you've had a setback Sharon in VAB. Good that you are not going out too much in the heat and that you will see the doctor on Wednesday. Does applying either cold or heat help at all? Sending you a {{{gentle hug}}}


vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning everyone: Guess it's about time for an update. Feel I had a set back Thursday night, was awakened in the night with terrible pain in my arm and shoulder. All I can figure is I must have moved wrong, took a pain pill but never went back to sleep. Still feels bad, having to be very careful. Go to the doctor on Wednesday, will see what he says. Otherwise, terrible hot weather, of course I'm staying inside except for the few minutes I'm on my balcony early AM and late PM. Doing little things around here, getting caught up on office purging, reading and the like. Trying to get comfortable can be a challenge at times. Will keep reading and perhaps I can write a note later in the week, after seeing the doctor. Everyone enjoy your weekend and the coming week...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja that is such a fancy little dress! Some little girl will look just precious in it.


Thank you Gwen . I hope your Hannah and Kate are having the same beautiful sunny day as I'm having . Not a cloud in sight 25 c with a warm gentle breeze . sat in the hammock and not moving till I have too ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil the tea cozy is very nice. I love the look of the cozies but know I wouldn't use them. I drink tea but never make a pot of hot tea. I've thought about making one for my sister as a gift but wondered if she would appreciate it or consider it just something else to clutter up her home.


Does she use a teapot? Anyone who uses a teapot can use a tea cosy as they just stay on the pot so don't cause any clutter- unless you end up with more than one of course.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you locate it please let me know also....the more I keep thinking the more I'm inclined to make one for my sister as she does decorate her home for holidays so maybe she would appreciate it.


Swedenme said:


> It was free on a tea cosy site I will look it up and try find a link


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now off to sleep I go- see how the blanket under the sheet goes otherwise I might be trying Sams newspaper trick tomorrow if I can find enough.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She does....in fact i think she has several in different shapes. Do look for a pattern to fit the shape of the pot or just use any pattern?


darowil said:


> Does she use a teapot? Anyone who uses a teapot can use a tea cosy as they just stay on the pot so don't cause any clutter- unless you end up with more than one of course.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Sorry the healing is not a quick process, Sharon. Such a lot for you to go through. Prayers for you and hugs!


From me too......


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sweet dreams, Margaret!


darowil said:


> And now off to sleep I go- see how the blanket under the sheet goes otherwise I might be trying Sams newspaper trick tomorrow if I can find enough.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think so I'm wondering if they told her to rest her eyes after the treatment


I know when my mum was having the injections it took a few hours for her to see well due to drops etc that they use. She had blurred vision for a while after.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen . I hope your Hannah and Kate are having the same beautiful sunny day as I'm having . Not a cloud in sight 25 c with a warm gentle breeze . sat in the hammock and not moving till I have too ????


Oh 25c..... lovely. I couldnt sit in a hammock though as it would make me feel sick. LOL. Enjoy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

11.30pm here I need to go to bed. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sweet dreams to you too, Sugar!


sugarsugar said:


> 11.30pm here I need to go to bed. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, just saw the adorable dress and booties. Such a lovely pattern. I haven't crocheted for a long time and you are peaking my interest again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, hoping the treatments were painless and helpful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Vabconnie, so sorry to hear about the setback with your arm. I'm sure life is quite difficult for you and it must seem like forever. Healing wishes coming your way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She does....in fact i think she has several in different shapes. Do look for a pattern to fit the shape of the pot or just use any pattern?


If her teapots are attractive ones in themselves she might not want to cover them. But if she drinks from them they are good for keeping the tea warm while it brews. If she has a number tea cosies are likely to be a hit with her. There are some fun ones, Loani Prior an Adelaide lady I believe has some books and she has designed some amazing tea cosies. But not quite what you are looking for I suspect. I knitted Mum an English Cottage once which she loved. But there are many tea cosy patterns out there.
You need to have some idea of the size and shape. If it is small and the teapot big it won't fit. And if it is too big it probably won't be as effective (but then maybe more air pockets?).
The one I just did was knitted for the tea pot, I waited till I had the teapot to knit it. But as with all knitting it does have some flexibility of size as knitting stretches. Also make sure you cast on stretches as most teapots have a wider section that the bottom needs to be able to be pulled over.
Maybe I should stop reading the emails as they come in if I am going to sleep! I keep thinking I will just finish them so I have none unread, and while reading them more come in.

Totally off track went to my football match today and we lost. They are above us so I wasn't sprprised but right up to the end of the game we could have won.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now off to sleep I go- see how the blanket under the sheet goes otherwise I might be trying Sams newspaper trick tomorrow if I can find enough.


If you have a spare duvet or sleeping bag to put under the bottom sheet that will help to make the bed warmer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback Darowil. Now go get some rest! You know we never stop chatting! LOL


darowil said:


> If her teapots are attractive ones in themselves she might not want to cover them. But if she drinks from them they are good for keeping the tea warm while it brews. If she has a number tea cosies are likely to be a hit with her. There are some fun ones, Loani Prior an Adelaide lady I believe has some books and she has designed some amazing tea cosies. But not quite what you are looking for I suspect. I knitted Mum an English Cottage once which she loved. But there are many tea cosy patterns out there.
> You need to have some idea of the size and shape. If it is small and the teapot big it won't fit. And if it is too big it probably won't be as effective (but then maybe more air pockets?).
> The one I just did was knitted for the tea pot, I waited till I had the teapot to knit it. But as with all knitting it does have some flexibility of size as knitting stretches. Also make sure you cast on stretches as most teapots have a wider section that the bottom needs to be able to be pulled over.
> Maybe I should stop reading the emails as they come in if I am going to sleep! I keep thinking I will just finish them so I have none unread, and while reading them more come in.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness....DH has actually completed a few items on my "to do" list I've needed him to do for months! I am tickled to death....need to go buy a couple of curtain rods now as he said he will hang the curtains in the bedroom that I want to change out. Whoopee! He really is a keeper....just sometimes the simplest of things I ask him to do he will put off forever though they take just a few minutes to do. I have thanked him profusely as if I had not been waiting forever for him to do them. What do they say....you catch more flies with honey than vinegar!

Off to the store! TTYL


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> If you locate it please let me know also....the more I keep thinking the more I'm inclined to make one for my sister as she does decorate her home for holidays so maybe she would appreciate it.


Went looking for the site it's not there anymore then remembered I had it in an email so looked for that and the stupid thing wouldn't open so I thought of ravelry and I think I found it in there archives but it doesn't have a picture , I went looking for a picture 
Here is the link hopefully I will get it right as its so bright here I can just about see the screen 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/santa-tea-cosy
And here is a picture of what it should look like hopefully


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, just saw the adorable dress and booties. Such a lovely pattern. I haven't crocheted for a long time and you are peaking my interest again.


Thank you Daralene . I'm really enjoying learning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh 25c..... lovely. I couldnt sit in a hammock though as it would make me feel sick. LOL. Enjoy.


It has been a lovely peaceful afternoon . There is a breeze but it is a very warm one . I've now joined mishka in the shade . Both of us are having a nice cold drink of water


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Managed to get out and show Hannah a bit of the coast here before the rain came on this afternoon, then we picked up Luke and had a quick sojourn to the park. Now we're back home and Luke and Hannah are building with the lego bricks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately, Denise, the date was knocked back an unknown amount- because the House Surgeon is concerned about my faulty heart valve, in case that has worsened. I am now waiting to hear from Cardiology, and goodness knows how long that will take, so it is back to just trying to hang in there!
> Glad they are positive about what they can do for your back.
> And it sounds as if DD is on the visit of a life-time, where is DS, BTW, now-a-days?


Julie, if the heart & anethetic is an issue, could they do a spinal block instead of General anesthesia? Might be something to ask about or is it taking you off the blood thinners they are worried about? Always something to create complecations & delay hope it's sorted soon so you can get pain free


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to get out and show Hannah a bit of the coast here before the rain came on this afternoon, then we picked up Luke and had a quick sojourn to the park. Now we're back home and Luke and Hannah are building with the lego bricks.


Looks like they are having a great time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, that dress is so cute & I love the color. Cute Santa tea cozy too. We drink tea all the time but I have never used a cozy. I'm was at a house party a few years ago & didn't need any of the spices, etc that were being sold so I bought an insulated stainless steel tea pot that I really like. DH don't sent like it???? So we continued e to use the Corning ware one we've had since forever & I imagined me he would freak out if I put a chance say on it.

Denise, looks like your DD is having quite an adventure. Hope the back surgery it's a great success & you can be off travelling in comfort again.

Good news, DS & DIL came last night & picked 2 gallons of rasberries so I don't have to do that today & a friend may come & pick Monday, DS & DIL want more but are going to the lake for a few days.

DH came home last night & said lets go visit at the neighbors, the one getting married today, as all the brothers are visiting. So off we went & sat around a fire for a few hours. There place is right beside the river, we were nearly eaten alive with mosquitos & it was so cold & damp I came home & went to bed with my wheat bag. Now I'm trying to decide what I will wear to the wedding, it's supposed to be 26c/80+F this afternoon but will cool to 50F/10C later & add the damp & mosquitos???? Maybe I'll dress nicely but throw a coat & jeans in the car for later????
Well, better get off my backside, I need to make a cake for DS birthday tomorrow & phone a cousin about the upcoming family reunion.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Evelyn! Good hearing from you. Have you gotten all settled in the new place? Anything on the hook or needles?


EJS said:


> Hi all.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
I think you have a life. Count your fans. 
Cooking in California
Karena


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi from the lake! Perfect weather here. DGS & I are painting pics on the porch.

Love the lavender dress and shoes and tea cozy. Maybe the lovely cozy will mine you to switch from bags to loose tea, Sorlenna.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja! I found it following your link posted.


Swedenme said:


> Went looking for the site it's not there anymore then remembered I had it in an email so looked for that and the stupid thing wouldn't open so I thought of ravelry and I think I found it in there archives but it doesn't have a picture , I went looking for a picture
> Here is the link hopefully I will get it right as its so bright here I can just about see the screen
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/santa-tea-cosy
> And here is a picture of what it should look like hopefully


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both look as if they are having fun....I'm sure Luke already has Hannah wrapped around his finger! LOL


KateB said:


> Managed to get out and show Hannah a bit of the coast here before the rain came on this afternoon, then we picked up Luke and had a quick sojourn to the park. Now we're back home and Luke and Hannah are building with the lego bricks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Having no ear for languages, myself, I think it is such a gift to be able to learn other languages. You also have so many talents!


I think I was fortunate in my schooling, April, I had started French at just on nine- piano at 6, the year Mum taught me weaving, and knitting for sure- can't recall when she taught me to crochet- I do remember an embroidery sampler we made for a book cover for Boarding school- I would have been making that when I was still 8. My 8th birthday present from her was an Oil Painting kit- sadly the ex burned my first painting in a frenzy of revenge when I left with the girls (and a lot of other precious things went up in smoke). One has God given talents, and I know I always felt my hands were my best feature, because I could do so much with them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks from me too Julie, you are doing a brilliant and important job 'subbing' for Kate and Margaret, and are always willing to help out. Hope the OT and the Cardiologist are helpful, and that you can get sufficient help when you get home after the op. Will Ringo be allowed to visit you in hospital?


Thank you Lin! It is too early as yet to know what the OT and Cardiology will say- at least the OT is Tuesday. It is very kind of Ann to offer the help she has- we have been friends for around 36 years.
I don't think NZ is enlightened enough to allow pets to visit!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all 

Almost 12:15pm lunch hour.

Slept like a log last night so I am feeling pretty good today. It is a beautiful sunny day out have the curtains and windows open. Beautiful breeze blowing in. Greg called and said that he has acquired a fishing pole for Gage. I haven't told Gage yet. But I think Greg might take him fishing tomorrow. Gage will be over the moon. Also Greg has gotten a bicycle from a friend. So he can take Gage on bike rides. I will get him a new helmet. With the packing and such neither of us know where his helmet even is. The counselor said to me he mentioned last summer while I was recovering that him and his dad used to go on bike rides and he really enjoyed it. So I mentioned that to Greg. And he listened????

Love the purple dress Sonja????
Margaret the contrast of the green and black look really nice together on your tea cozy. ????
I don't drink coffee at all and tea I drink once on a while. For me it's a comfort thing. Special memories of me and my Granny having tea parties.☺
The Santa Claus cozy is fantastic.???? 
I am sure Hannah is as in love with Luke as the rest of us are.
Hi jfarmer???? glad the corn soup was such a hit and was made for a great crowd.

Another novel boy am I getting bad for that.

Liz I hope your appt went well
Anyone heard from Betty?

Ta ta for now. Check in later friends☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all.


Hi! to you Evelyn, how's things?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Evelyn! Good hearing from you. Have you gotten all settled in the new place? Anything on the hook or needles?


I am all settled in my apartment. Well as settled as one can be with little furniture--lol. My lifelong friend, Lee, who lives in Georgia is bringing me some things they have had in storage since her MIL passed 10 years ago. It will be nice to have some dressers and I know for sure an older china cabinet that I will use to display photos and such if it has glass doors. Sadly I have had nothing on the hook in over 3 months. I used up all my stash before the move and have yet to buy yarn. I am thinking ahead to Christmas and have some super hero dolls in mind for some of the GKs. I have a whole list of sweaters and tops for myself as well. 
Sorry to hear you are having issues with your hands. It sure takes the fun out of getting things done.

Ev


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to get out and show Hannah a bit of the coast here before the rain came on this afternoon, then we picked up Luke and had a quick sojourn to the park. Now we're back home and Luke and Hannah are building with the lego bricks.


And obviously both smiling for the camera- great photo, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, if the heart & anethetic is an issue, could they do a spinal block instead of General anesthesia? Might be something to ask about or is it taking you off the blood thinners they are worried about? Always something to create complecations & delay hope it's sorted soon so you can get pain free


Apparently they will decide on the day whether they will do an Epidural combined with something to put me out- they say it is a very noisy operation, and that could be rather unnerving. Yes they are concerned to monitor, because of the blood thinner.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am all settled in my apartment. Well as settled as one can be with little furniture--lol. My lifelong friend, Lee, who lives in Georgia is bringing me some things they have had in storage since her MIL passed 10 years ago. It will be nice to have some dressers and I know for sure an older china cabinet that I will use to display photos and such if it has glass doors. Sadly I have had nothing on the hook in over 3 months. I used up all my stash before the move and have yet to buy yarn. I am thinking ahead to Christmas and have some super hero dolls in mind for some of the GKs. I have a whole list of sweaters and tops for myself as well.
> Sorry to hear you are having issues with your hands. It sure takes the fun out of getting things done.
> 
> Ev


Hi Evelyn it does seem like you are settled yet unsettled when you don't have much in your apartment. I also know the feeling of not knitting much during the time of moving. It will all come together. Aww bless your friend who I'll help with furnishings. Super hero dolls will go over well.????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently they will decide on the day whether they will do an Epidural combined with something to put me out- they say it is a very noisy operation, and that could be rather unnerving. Yes they are concerned to monitor, because of the blood thinner.


Julie my bestie from high school has had a hip replacement done. She will be 41 in December. Her children are 9 and 6. She had hers done roughly 10 yrs ago. She has multiple health issues that led to it having to be done. She has MH....Malignant Hypothermia so therefore she is not able to be put out for her operations. She had the spinal block sone and they gave her something to make her drowsy but not completely unconcious. I do hope they come up with the right plan for you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok enough jibber jabber from me. I am off o get dishes done and lunch made and some knitting done

Will post later any progress I make on blanket☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie my bestie from high school has had a hip replacement done. She will be 41 in December. Her children are 9 and 6. She had hers done roughly 10 yrs ago. She has multiple health issues that led to it having to be done. She has MH....Malignant Hypothermia so therefore she is not able to be put out for her operations. She had the spinal block sone and they gave her something to make her drowsy but not completely unconcious. I do hope they come up with the right plan for you.


I just lost my reply- I am tired, and heading back to bed- have to be alert in just over an hour
TTYL.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning everyone: Guess it's about time for an update. Feel I had a set back Thursday night, was awakened in the night with terrible pain in my arm and shoulder. All I can figure is I must have moved wrong, took a pain pill but never went back to sleep. Still feels bad, having to be very careful. Go to the doctor on Wednesday, will see what he says. Otherwise, terrible hot weather, of course I'm staying inside except for the few minutes I'm on my balcony early AM and late PM. Doing little things around here, getting caught up on office purging, reading and the like. Trying to get comfortable can be a challenge at times. Will keep reading and perhaps I can write a note later in the week, after seeing the doctor. Everyone enjoy your weekend and the coming week...Sharon in Virginia Beach


So sorry to hear that you had a setback. I am glad you are enjoying the fresh air during the cooler parts of the days.  Rest up and know you are in my prayers.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, if the heart & anethetic is an issue, could they do a spinal block instead of General anesthesia? Might be something to ask about or is it taking you off the blood thinners they are worried about? Always something to create complecations & delay hope it's sorted soon so you can get pain free


While that seems to be a good idea, a spinal block is absolutely contraindicated while one is on blood thinning meds. This is because a bleed in the spinal cord or epidural area could possibly cause permanent paralysis. In this case, a general endotracheal anesthetic would be the method of choice for this hip replacement.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Both look as if they are having fun....I'm sure Luke already has Hannah wrapped around his finger! LOL


He was a bit shy with her at first, but later he spontaniously turned and gave her a big hug....she's smitten! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great knitting and crochet on here this week! 
Nice to see you back Evelyn, and I'm glad you've got friends helping out with furniture.
Sure there was more I meant to comment on, but CRAFT has struck!
Latest update on Erin is that she has had a quiet few days, but then they discovered she has another infection and is now back on antibiotics.
So far Hannah has tasted haggis(she said it was fine, a bit like a spicy sausage), eaten a Tunnock's caramel wafer (a very Scottish biscuit) and tonight we are having steak pie....triple whammy! This girl will be developing a Scottish accent soon! :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Managed to get out and show Hannah a bit of the coast here before the rain came on this afternoon, then we picked up Luke and had a quick sojourn to the park. Now we're back home and Luke and Hannah are building with the lego bricks.


Luke won't want her to go home!!!!! I am sure he will be asking for her on his next visit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Managed to get out and show Hannah a bit of the coast here before the rain came on this afternoon, then we picked up Luke and had a quick sojourn to the park. Now we're back home and Luke and Hannah are building with the lego bricks.


Oh darn I was hoping you were having sunshine . It doesn't seem to have stopped you all from having fun


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, that dress is so cute & I love the color. Cute Santa tea cozy too. We drink tea all the time but I have never used a cozy. I'm was at a house party a few years ago & didn't need any of the spices, etc that were being sold so I bought an insulated stainless steel tea pot that I really like. DH don't sent like it???? So we continued e to use the Corning ware one we've had since forever & I imagined me he would freak out if I put a chance say on it.
> 
> Denise, looks like your DD is having quite an adventure. Hope the back surgery it's a great success & you can be off travelling in comfort again.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie. Hope you have a nice time at the wedding , and aHappy Birthday to your son


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Hi from the lake! Perfect weather here. DGS & I are painting pics on the porch.
> 
> Love the lavender dress and shoes and tea cozy. Maybe the lovely cozy will mine you to switch from bags to loose tea, Sorlenna.


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> While that seems to be a good idea, a spinal block is absolutely contraindicated while one is on blood thinning meds. This is because a bleed in the spinal cord or epidural area could possibly cause permanent paralysis. In this case, a general endotracheal anesthetic would be the method of choice for this hip replacement.


Not sure what endotracheal is!? I presume it is the usual method of administering anaesthetic= don't recall how they did it last time. (2010)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently they will decide on the day whether they will do an Epidural combined with something to put me out- they say it is a very noisy operation, and that could be rather unnerving. Yes they are concerned to monitor, because of the blood thinner.


I have watched a video of hip replacement surgery & it's pretty brutal so I imagine it would be hard to be awake :sm06:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> While that seems to be a good idea, a spinal block is absolutely contraindicated while one is on blood thinning meds. This is because a bleed in the spinal cord or epidural area could possibly cause permanent paralysis. In this case, a general endotracheal anesthetic would be the method of choice for this hip replacement.


I didn't make myself clear, I still assumed they would hold the blood thinners but thought if there was a heart problem epidural might be easier on the heart?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Saturday one and all. Thank you Sam for opening and the great recipes. There were so many nice projects shown the beautiful dress and shoes, nicely done and the tea cosy I made one but first it wasn't as nice looking and it didn't have the second layer to keep the tea hot, 
so the pattern was lacking. I was amazed at the Santa Tea cosy. so cute. Enjoyed the pictures of Cotton Lake Thank You for sharing.

My dear Julie do you have to have hip replacement surgery? I'm so sorry for that and I'm sure you are in pain if that is so. I'm so behind in what is going on with everyone.
My setback was my back and right leg. I had nerve damage in my rt leg and had to learn to use it plus it was numb from above my knee to my ankle, it still is. I was getting where I could use my leg with the walker and without for short distances ( I was proud of my progress because I worked hard). I started exercising in the pool and was able to get in and out using the steps and then one day my rt leg gave out and did a face plant on the steps. I was stuck I couldn't get up didn't know where to go or what to do. Thank heavens DH was able to turn me over and I had to scoot up from one step to the other. DH couldn't pick me up so I had to pull the walker over and was able to use that to help me up with DH's help. It was scary and upsetting. Well thinking it was a fluck the next day it happened again and DH wasn't around close and I was in tears thinking how am I going to get up this time but finally DH(David) came into the yard. So now I have a crutch to help me out of the pool. I cannot figure out what happened. I'm sorry for rattling on but I thought I'd let you know.

I hope everyone is having a great Saturday and your Sunday will be lovely and sunny. Bye for now. Love to all


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all on a soggy cold Sunday morning. I just had a call from a friend to whom I gave the grape salad recipe from The tea party and she said it was fantastic. She made it for a mid winter party and it was gobbled up so fast she only had a wee taste. Sorry can't remember who posted it but, thank you so much for the recipe am going to try it out for special occasions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish i had a little granddaughter to put it on - that is so great sonja - and with the little shoes to match - well done. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is the flowered dress Sam what do you think


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd say she scared herself pretty bad. don't think that will happen again. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy . She did not want to go for a walk this morning . Finally got her out the house and we didn't go far which is a good thing as she stuck to the side of my legs like glue


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a wonderful cozy margaret - looks great. i'm surprised that you would use a tea bag - i thought only americans used them. thought tea was such a sacred time that you had to brew the tea and use a cozy. but then - i think you drink more coffee than tea. it is lovely though. what is in the tall box behind it? it looks like one of my boxes of spaghetti. --- sam



darowil said:


> The tea cosy I knitted. Might be the pattern Sorlenna used for her socks but maybe not. The rest I did for myself. Started off with just the green then decided two layers better and thought a contrast might be good. As I expected doesn't show much. Went for black as I was getting a cheap yarn and limited colour range. Cost me $4 for the tea cosy and still have a fair bit left so might even have enough for another. Not that I want one- on the odd occasion I have tea it is always a tea bag so I can take it straight out.
> 
> Just weighed it and do have just over 1/2 the green left. Plenty of the black. Something to add to the stash! But I was asked to knit it and had no stash with me so no choice but to buy more.
> 
> Left and went onto the Digest, started to write something to Sonya- and thought I was going to post the tea cosy. Maybe I will do so. Hold on I just posted that I would but I didn't! CRAFT I guess.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why don't you make both and give them to him as a gift. he could wear the hat while he drinks his tea. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's a lovely tea cosy Margaret fits the teapot nicely . I don't drink tea at all but I have a lovely pattern somewhere for a Santa tea cosy that I think I will knit for Christmas I'm sure someone will take it and I think it will be fun to knit , maybe I should turn it into a hat for youngest son ???? Can just imagine the eye roll I would get :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i wish i had a little granddaughter to put it on - that is so great sonja - and with the little shoes to match - well done. --- sam


Thank you Sam .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome jfarmer - i we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation. i am so glad you used the recipe and that it was a hit. i thought it sounded delicious - but then i love soup any time of year. i hope you had a good time while you were here and will visit us again very soon - we would love to hear about your work at the soup kitchen and maybe hear about what you are knitting. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



jfarmer said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipe for the Summer Corn Soup you put on here a week or so ago. I cook at a Soup Kitchen in Athens, Tx.
> for the needy and I made it this week and it was a hit. Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and do they let us know when the bowl is empty. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thank you Sam! The "Bliss" balls sound yummy. You know our cats only keep us around to feed them, right??)


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the flowered dress Sam what do you think


Love the flowered dress. It will look so cute on some sweet little girl.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'd say she scared herself pretty bad. don't think that will happen again. --- sam


I think she did to as she was still nervous when out with us tonight . She is going to love me tomorrow as I've decided she needs a bath which she hates . Can run through streams and splash in paddling pool but mention the word bath and she will hide under the dining table


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you just layed on it the wrong way - i do that every so often when i sleep - of course i have not had a shoulder operation which would make it worse. sending you tons of healing energy to help heal the shoulder and do away with the pain. look forward to your report on wednesday. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning everyone: Guess it's about time for an update. Feel I had a set back Thursday night, was awakened in the night with terrible pain in my arm and shoulder. All I can figure is I must have moved wrong, took a pain pill but never went back to sleep. Still feels bad, having to be very careful. Go to the doctor on Wednesday, will see what he says. Otherwise, terrible hot weather, of course I'm staying inside except for the few minutes I'm on my balcony early AM and late PM. Doing little things around here, getting caught up on office purging, reading and the like. Trying to get comfortable can be a challenge at times. Will keep reading and perhaps I can write a note later in the week, after seeing the doctor. Everyone enjoy your weekend and the coming week...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you tns - i am having such a good time here - how can one help not to with such a great group to be around. --- sam



TNS said:


> Oh, I forgot to thank you for ALL you do as well, Sam. Consider yourself properly thanked as we all appreciate you hosting this shindig!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evelyn - how good of you to stop by - what's going on in your life now? are you knitting anything interesting? --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute and festive sonja - might turn me into a tea drinker just for the holidays. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Went looking for the site it's not there anymore then remembered I had it in an email so looked for that and the stupid thing wouldn't open so I thought of ravelry and I think I found it in there archives but it doesn't have a picture , I went looking for a picture
> Here is the link hopefully I will get it right as its so bright here I can just about see the screen
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/santa-tea-cosy
> And here is a picture of what it should look like hopefully


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Love the flowered dress. It will look so cute on some sweet little girl.


Thank you very much


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like all are having a good time. --- sam



KateB said:


> Managed to get out and show Hannah a bit of the coast here before the rain came on this afternoon, then we picked up Luke and had a quick sojourn to the park. Now we're back home and Luke and Hannah are building with the lego bricks.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Finished reading last weeks KTP, now onto this weeks, but l'm starving think I will reheat some cabbage rolls.
Julie, hope all goes well with your appointments etc. Just wanted to mention this as I did'nt comment on last weeks KTP as I was too busy reading and trying to catch up. I shall return to read the rest of the pages before retiring to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks karena - i do of sorts. however - i do need to get out more. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> I think you have a life. Count your fans.
> Cooking in California
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

little furniture means just that much less to take care of - not a bad thing - makes cleaning easier and faster. --- sam



EJS said:


> I am all settled in my apartment. Well as settled as one can be with little furniture--lol. My lifelong friend, Lee, who lives in Georgia is bringing me some things they have had in storage since her MIL passed 10 years ago. It will be nice to have some dressers and I know for sure an older china cabinet that I will use to display photos and such if it has glass doors. Sadly I have had nothing on the hook in over 3 months. I used up all my stash before the move and have yet to buy yarn. I am thinking ahead to Christmas and have some super hero dolls in mind for some of the GKs. I have a whole list of sweaters and tops for myself as well.
> Sorry to hear you are having issues with your hands. It sure takes the fun out of getting things done.
> 
> Ev


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Saturday one and all. Thank you Sam for opening and the great recipes. There were so many nice projects shown the beautiful dress and shoes, nicely done and the tea cosy I made one but first it wasn't as nice looking and it didn't have the second layer to keep the tea hot,
> so the pattern was lacking. I was amazed at the Santa Tea cosy. so cute. Enjoyed the pictures of Cotton Lake Thank You for sharing.
> 
> My dear Julie do you have to have hip replacement surgery? I'm so sorry for that and I'm sure you are in pain if that is so. I'm so behind in what is going on with everyone.
> ...


That must have been so scary for you falling & being unable to get up, good thing your DH showed up & good you now have the crutch. Hope you leg improves with therapy.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure what endotracheal is!? I presume it is the usual method of administering anaesthetic= don't recall how they did it last time. (2010)


Updating my recommendation..a spinal with sedation (heavy) or epidural would be OK once your blood is no longer thinned. I was forgetting that they will have your blood back to normal in its clotting ability before they do the surgery.

Often when they do this, they had a powerful narcotic to the infusion for the spinal or epidural that is most helpful for pain relief afterwards. Endotracheal is simply protection of your airway, after you are "asleep" with a tiny 7 mm round cuffed tube that goes through your mouth into your lungs to protect your breathing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they both look yummy kate - caramel wafers - i could pig out on them for sure. --- sam



KateB said:


> Great knitting and crochet on here this week!
> Nice to see you back Evelyn, and I'm glad you've got friends helping out with furniture.
> Sure there was more I meant to comment on, but CRAFT has struck!
> Latest update on Erin is that she has had a quiet few days, but then they discovered she has another infection and is now back on antibiotics.
> So far Hannah has tasted haggis(she said it was fine, a bit like a spicy sausage), eaten a Tunnock's caramel wafer (a very Scottish biscuit) and tonight we are having steak pie....triple whammy! This girl will be developing a Scottish accent soon! :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> why don't you make both and give them to him as a gift. he could wear the hat while he drinks his tea. --- sam


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Evelyn, good to hear from you. It's great your friends can provide some furniture for you. Hope you get things settled & can get back to crocheting soon. How are your GKs doing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for the trouble with your leg strawberry - hopefully the more you use it the stronger it will get. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Saturday one and all. Thank you Sam for opening and the great recipes. There were so many nice projects shown the beautiful dress and shoes, nicely done and the tea cosy I made one but first it wasn't as nice looking and it didn't have the second layer to keep the tea hot,
> so the pattern was lacking. I was amazed at the Santa Tea cosy. so cute. Enjoyed the pictures of Cotton Lake Thank You for sharing.
> 
> My dear Julie do you have to have hip replacement surgery? I'm so sorry for that and I'm sure you are in pain if that is so. I'm so behind in what is going on with everyone.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I decided to make a lacy scarf for DHs cousins wife who has been working herself into the ground cooking & baking for the family reunion so thus us what I've done over the past few weeks.
I used Patons sock yarn & the Indian Feathers pattern again as I've done it before & like the results & the fact that it goes rather quickly. I'm not entirely happy with how the colors pooled but when it's on I'm sure that won't show.

I added some beads that change color in the light from purple to pink to black, they don't show much in the pictures


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

railyn - how if your housing situation? have you been able to look at any other homes that might work better? hope all is well with - are you knitting anything? --- sam



Railyn said:


> Love the flowered dress. It will look so cute on some sweet little girl.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

update of baseball tourney. both Avery and Ayden are on winning teams. they are done for today. play again tomorrow. if Ayden's team wins they each get a new bicycle. quite an incentive to play your best. i will go to one of the games tomorrow - probably Avery's since i won't have far to walk. hoping for two first place trophies this time. Avery has a tourney next weekend and then ball is done for the summer. Heidi is wondering what she is going to do with all her time. lol she has been rushing around with baseball stuff all summer it is going to be strange not to have it around. the boys will no doubt keep playing here at home. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely bonnie - i think the pooling is fine - love the pattern. do you have a link for it? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I decided to make a lacy scarf for DHs cousins wife who has been working herself into the ground cooking & baking for the family reunion so thus us what I've done over the past few weeks.
> I used Patons sock yarn & the Indian Feathers pattern again as I've done it before & like the results & the fact that it goes rather quickly. I'm not entirely happy with how the colors pooled but when it's on I'm sure that won't show.
> 
> I added some beads that change color in the light from purple to pink to black, they don't show much in the pictures


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> update of baseball tourney. both Avery and Ayden are on winning teams. they are done for today. play again tomorrow. if Ayden's team wins they each get a new bicycle. quite an incentive to play your best. i will go to one of the games tomorrow - probably Avery's since i won't have far to walk. hoping for two first place trophies this time. Avery has a tourney next weekend and then ball is done for the summer. Heidi is wondering what she is going to do with all her time. lol she has been rushing around with baseball stuff all summer it is going to be strange not to have it around. the boys will no doubt keep playing here at home. --- sam


Wow! Winning a bike each is quite a prize! All the kids get here are medals. Hope they do well tomorrow


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> so sorry for the trouble with your leg strawberry - hopefully the more you use it the stronger it will get. --- sam


So do I . It must be scary to have that happen especially twice.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:45pm here and I just caught up. Gage has been in bed this afternoon with a headache. He is up and around now. I did some knitting on the blanket and talked to a friend. Greg said he is coming by after supper sometime. 

I have been feeling a little off today. In the area of my sinuses it's not full blown pressure but it is bothersome. I turned round quick when Gage called my name and thought I was going to land on my butt. I will keep my eye on it. 

Hoping the boys get their new bikes????

Going to go for now and grab a quick shower. Head is feeling like a headache coming on. Check in later.????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Evelyn where in Georgia will your friend be coming from? Anywhere near Athens?



EJS said:


> I am all settled in my apartment. Well as settled as one can be with little furniture--lol. My lifelong friend, Lee, who lives in Georgia is bringing me some things they have had in storage since her MIL passed 10 years ago. It will be nice to have some dressers and I know for sure an older china cabinet that I will use to display photos and such if it has glass doors. Sadly I have had nothing on the hook in over 3 months. I used up all my stash before the move and have yet to buy yarn. I am thinking ahead to Christmas and have some super hero dolls in mind for some of the GKs. I have a whole list of sweaters and tops for myself as well.
> Sorry to hear you are having issues with your hands. It sure takes the fun out of getting things done.
> 
> Ev


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww....that is so sweet.


KateB said:


> He was a bit shy with her at first, but later he spontaniously turned and gave her a big hug....she's smitten! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't believe you got her to try haggis! Awesome!!! Tell her she can bring home some Tunnock's caramel wafers (they look yummy. I bet she will enjoy the steak pie. You are sure treating her special. She may not want to come home! LOL. And between having a Sottish accent and then the Spanish I may never understand her again...LOL. Sending you the warmest of hugs and thanks for all you are doing Kate. She will have some wonderful memories.


KateB said:


> Great knitting and crochet on here this week!
> Nice to see you back Evelyn, and I'm glad you've got friends helping out with furniture.
> Sure there was more I meant to comment on, but CRAFT has struck!
> Latest update on Erin is that she has had a quiet few days, but then they discovered she has another infection and is now back on antibiotics.
> So far Hannah has tasted haggis(she said it was fine, a bit like a spicy sausage), eaten a Tunnock's caramel wafer (a very Scottish biscuit) and tonight we are having steak pie....triple whammy! This girl will be developing a Scottish accent soon! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Strawberry that must have been very scary. Could it be because of the numbness in your leg? I hope you were injured more by the falls. Sending you lots of gentle hugs and have you in prayer.


Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Saturday one and all. Thank you Sam for opening and the great recipes. There were so many nice projects shown the beautiful dress and shoes, nicely done and the tea cosy I made one but first it wasn't as nice looking and it didn't have the second layer to keep the tea hot,
> so the pattern was lacking. I was amazed at the Santa Tea cosy. so cute. Enjoyed the pictures of Cotton Lake Thank You for sharing.
> 
> My dear Julie do you have to have hip replacement surgery? I'm so sorry for that and I'm sure you are in pain if that is so. I'm so behind in what is going on with everyone.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice Bonnie. I agree that once it is on the "pooling" will actually add a design element that will be attractive.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I decided to make a lacy scarf for DHs cousins wife who has been working herself into the ground cooking & baking for the family reunion so thus us what I've done over the past few weeks.
> I used Patons sock yarn & the Indian Feathers pattern again as I've done it before & like the results & the fact that it goes rather quickly. I'm not entirely happy with how the colors pooled but when it's on I'm sure that won't show.
> 
> I added some beads that change color in the light from purple to pink to black, they don't show much in the pictures


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have watched a video of hip replacement surgery & it's pretty brutal so I imagine it would be hard to be awake :sm06:


The amount of sawing they must do, alone is pretty daunting. It is worth a try though, when compared with how things are deteriorating at present- very hard walking today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to get out and show Hannah a bit of the coast here before the rain came on this afternoon, then we picked up Luke and had a quick sojourn to the park. Now we're back home and Luke and Hannah are building with the lego bricks.


KP cousins?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are going to feel so much better once this is all done and recovered. Believe me! Even though I still from time to time complain of my hips they are nothing like they were before having both replaced. So glad this is getting done.


Lurker 2 said:


> The amount of sawing they must do, alone is pretty daunting. It is worth a try though, when compared with how things are deteriorating at present- very hard walking today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Saturday one and all. Thank you Sam for opening and the great recipes. There were so many nice projects shown the beautiful dress and shoes, nicely done and the tea cosy I made one but first it wasn't as nice looking and it didn't have the second layer to keep the tea hot,
> so the pattern was lacking. I was amazed at the Santa Tea cosy. so cute. Enjoyed the pictures of Cotton Lake Thank You for sharing.
> 
> My dear Julie do you have to have hip replacement surgery? I'm so sorry for that and I'm sure you are in pain if that is so. I'm so behind in what is going on with everyone.
> ...


Sharon, that has to have been really scary, and to happen two days running!
Yes I am down to bone on bone on the left, and each day seems to bring a new challenge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Finished reading last weeks KTP, now onto this weeks, but l'm starving think I will reheat some cabbage rolls.
> Julie, hope all goes well with your appointments etc. Just wanted to mention this as I did'nt comment on last weeks KTP as I was too busy reading and trying to catch up. I shall return to read the rest of the pages before retiring to bed.


Thanks ever so, Lynnette!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Updating my recommendation..a spinal with sedation (heavy) or epidural would be OK once your blood is no longer thinned. I was forgetting that they will have your blood back to normal in its clotting ability before they do the surgery.
> 
> Often when they do this, they had a powerful narcotic to the infusion for the spinal or epidural that is most helpful for pain relief afterwards. Endotracheal is simply protection of your airway, after you are "asleep" with a tiny 7 mm round cuffed tube that goes through your mouth into your lungs to protect your breathing.


Right. They did say that doing the Epidural makes for easier pain relief afterwards.
Sorry I am a bit tired- did not sleep well last night.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Evelyn, good to hear from you. It's great your friends can provide some furniture for you. Hope you get things settled & can get back to crocheting soon. How are your GKs doing?


The GKs are doing well from what I can tell. I still don't get to see them often enough. Anything less then once every few days is not enough and I have gone weeks at a time. 
What few friends I have are very good ones. Lee and I have known each other for 40+ years. We met in 4th grade. She called today to say she has to change plans and come in the middle of the week instead of this weekend as her DS did not do his part helping her get things moved around. She had bunions removed a few weeks ago and is still in a boot.

Ev


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all
> 
> Almost 12:15pm lunch hour.
> 
> ...


Greg really seems to be making efforts with Gage which is great. And good to do it now as will be much harder in a year or two when he hits puberty and parents drop down the list of important people.

David just looked over my shoulder while I was reading Bonnies post which covered the whole page and asked what are reading a novel?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Evelyn where in Georgia will your friend be coming from? Anywhere near Athens?


Lee lives in Hawkinsville. That is south of Warner Robbins.

Ev


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I decided to make a lacy scarf for DHs cousins wife who has been working herself into the ground cooking & baking for the family reunion so thus us what I've done over the past few weeks.
> I used Patons sock yarn & the Indian Feathers pattern again as I've done it before & like the results & the fact that it goes rather quickly. I'm not entirely happy with how the colors pooled but when it's on I'm sure that won't show.
> 
> I added some beads that change color in the light from purple to pink to black, they don't show much in the pictures


It is my big beef about shorter colour runs, one has little control over where the colours end up. I am sure it will look super when worn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great knitting and crochet on here this week!
> Nice to see you back Evelyn, and I'm glad you've got friends helping out with furniture.
> Sure there was more I meant to comment on, but CRAFT has struck!
> Latest update on Erin is that she has had a quiet few days, but then they discovered she has another infection and is now back on antibiotics.
> So far Hannah has tasted haggis(she said it was fine, a bit like a spicy sausage), eaten a Tunnock's caramel wafer (a very Scottish biscuit) and tonight we are having steak pie....triple whammy! This girl will be developing a Scottish accent soon! :sm09:


The food all sounds good (as long as not steak and kidney pie). 
I tried Haggis once and was never sure it was real Haggis as it tasted like spicy sausage! so I guess it was. I really enjoyed it, along with the neeps of course. Didn't expect to like it- normally I don't go for 'strange' things but did this night and well worth the experiment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is not usual bonnie - it's just the paulding tourney. have no idea who is paying for them. Ayden could use a new bike so hope they win. they are 20inch bikes. usually they get a medal of a trophy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Winning a bike each is quite a prize! All the kids get here are medals. Hope they do well tomorrow


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> So now I know how good it will look on a sock as well.


And you've got plenty of practice now! :sm24:

Have been sewing today, mostly sashing for scrap blocks. I think I've gone as far as I can with the colors on hand. Will try to get pictures tomorrow. I'm making a list of what other colors I need but won't be able to buy any for a while.

This morning we rode out to breakfast, and the smoke was bad...could barely see the mountains. :sm25: :sm13: The fire is down south and has burned at least 30 homes, not sure how contained it is.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Skimmed through and will try reading with more focus tomorrow... Blessings to all!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I decided to make a lacy scarf for DHs cousins wife who has been working herself into the ground cooking & baking for the family reunion so thus us what I've done over the past few weeks.
> I used Patons sock yarn & the Indian Feathers pattern again as I've done it before & like the results & the fact that it goes rather quickly. I'm not entirely happy with how the colors pooled but when it's on I'm sure that won't show.
> 
> I added some beads that change color in the light from purple to pink to black, they don't show much in the pictures


It's beautiful Bonnie. I like the colours and I could just make out the beads in the picture


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are going to feel so much better once this is all done and recovered. Believe me! Even though I still from time to time complain of my hips they are nothing like they were before having both replaced. So glad this is getting done.


At the moment it all seems a bit daunting, but walking has been very difficult today- must just persevere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam asked me to post this, I got it from Fan- I have heard it before,

CURTAIN RODS


On the first day, he sadly packed his belongings into boxes, crates and suitcases.

On the second day, he had the movers come and collect his things.

On the third day, he sat down for the last time at their beautiful dining-room table,
by candle-light; he put on some soft background music, and feasted on a pound of shrimp, a jar of caviar, and a bottle of spring-water.

When he'd finished, he went into each and every room and deposited a few
half-eaten shrimps dipped in caviar into the hollow center of the curtain rods.

He then cleaned up the kitchen and left.

On the fourth day, the wife came back with her new boyfriend, and at first all was bliss.


Then, slowly, the house began to smell.
They tried everything; cleaning, mopping, and airing-out the place.

Vents were checked for dead rodents, and carpets were steam cleaned.

Air fresheners were hung everywhere. Exterminators were brought in to set off gas canisters, during which time the two had to move out for a few days, and in the end they even paid to replace the expensive wool carpeting.. Nothing worked! People stopped coming over to visit.


Repairmen refused to work in the house. The maid quit.

Finally, they couldn't take the stench any longer, and decided they had to move, but a month later - even though they'd cut their price in half - they couldn't find a buyer for such a stinky house.

Word got out, and eventually even the local realtors refused to return their calls.

Finally, unable to wait any longer for a purchaser, they had to borrow a huge sum of money from the bank to purchase a new place.

Then the ex called the woman and asked how things were going.. She told him the saga of the rotting house. He listened politely and said that he missed his old home terribly and would be willing to reduce his divorce settlement in exchange for having the house.

Knowing he could have no idea how bad the smell really was, she agreed on a price that was only 1/10th of what the house had been worth ... but only if he would sign the papers that very day.

He agreed, and within two hours her lawyers delivered the completed paperwork.

A week later the woman and her boyfriend stood smiling as they watched the moving company pack everything to take to their new home ......



and to spite the ex-husband, they even took the curtain rods!




I LOVE A HAPPY ENDING, DON'T YOU?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Just thought I would drop in and say hello. Work has kept me busy along with family things. Two graduations this year. One from high school and one from Army basic training. He has another one in September from Ft Sam Houston then a third from Ft Benning. Hoping to get to both of them. 

Sorry to hear of the illnesses and accidents to our group. Thoughts and prayers are with you all. 

Sounds like some are having good times traveling. Would love to visit some of the places but will have to do it vicariously. Love the pics posted. 

Some fantastic knitting/crocheting being done. I get started on something then don't have time to work on it. Three pair of socks are waiting for heels, several shawls need blocked and ends need sewed in on several crocheted hats. Taking nag the week off for KAP so hope to get some done. I crocheted a dog harness for Lila and need to get the fasteners and d rings for it. Maybe a trip to Michaels tomorrow. I'm southeast of Nashville this weekend. 

Sam, I'm cheering for the boys. Hope they win. I love watching the younger crowd play ball. Was able to see one of my DGC's ball game when I was there. DGD and DGS were on opposing teams so two in one. 

Bought an iPad Air and put a hotspot on my phone so I may be around more often. It got difficult reading the small screen on the phone. I will use it mostly for my knitting/crocheting and for on here. 

Lila and I are both fine. She's learning more command words but still won't let her off the leash. Can't wait to see everyone who's attending the KAP. Sam, I'll let you know when I'm home. Hoping to stay out working until the weekend before. More money to spend on yarn! 

Take care,

Kathy

Read that before but it was the woman who did it. Fitting both ways.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Good one Julie, have seen before but still gave me a giggle.

Off to bed for me now! Hopefully I will enjoy a full nights rest for a change, lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Good one Julie, have seen before but still gave me a giggle.
> 
> Off to bed for me now! Hopefully I will enjoy a full nights rest for a change, lol!


 :sm24: I do hope you sleep well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Why is it that your body needs sleep but it's one of the hardest things to do. It's now 3.42 am here I have been awake for the last hour . Nose is blocked , skin is itchy and I'm too warm . I've wriggled there and back again , turned pillows and now I can hear a noise outside off to take a look see what it is


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked me to post this, I got it from Fan- I have heard it before,
> 
> CURTAIN RODS
> 
> ...


This is too funny.???? I love it.????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So the blanket has been frogged again and I am going to do the same pattern as the one for Warden but only with the one color. 

10:50pm and Greg hasn't shown up or answered the calls I have made. So I will likely call again and leave a msg. The headache I felt coming on is gone. So Gage and I will be heading to bed soon.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The amount of sawing they must do, alone is pretty daunting. It is worth a try though, when compared with how things are deteriorating at present- very hard walking today.


I think you should not worry about that. The equipment is all air driven and the "sawing" goes quickly with little damage and bleeding as a general rule. A special glue is used to hold the new hip prosthesis in place and then the wound is closed. Remember, it takes 6 weeks for good beginning healing, six months for more permanent healing, so don't be frustrated if at first you are not in top shape.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think you should not worry about that. The equipment is all air driven and the "sawing" goes quickly with little damage and bleeding as a general rule. A special glue is used to hold the new hip prosthesis in place and then the wound is closed. Remember, it takes 6 weeks for good beginning healing, six months for more permanent healing, so don't be frustrated if at first you are not in top shape.


Yes I had rather gathered it will take a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Saturday one and all. Thank you Sam for opening and the great recipes. There were so many nice projects shown the beautiful dress and shoes, nicely done and the tea cosy I made one but first it wasn't as nice looking and it didn't have the second layer to keep the tea hot,
> so the pattern was lacking. I was amazed at the Santa Tea cosy. so cute. Enjoyed the pictures of Cotton Lake Thank You for sharing.
> 
> My dear Julie do you have to have hip replacement surgery? I'm so sorry for that and I'm sure you are in pain if that is so. I'm so behind in what is going on with everyone.
> ...


We do have a lovely sunny Sunday thank you.
Hopefully you will continue to progress- but can I suggest that you always have someone near by when you are inthe pool- you wouldn't want to be unable to get out at all. Pools are dangerous places to get stuck. Especially if you should fall bump your head and fall in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a wonderful cozy margaret - looks great. i'm surprised that you would use a tea bag - i thought only americans used them. thought tea was such a sacred time that you had to brew the tea and use a cozy. but then - i think you drink more coffee than tea. it is lovely though. what is in the tall box behind it? it looks like one of my boxes of spaghetti. --- sam


I'm a coffee drinker- and coffee is more the drink than tea here. Some people still use tea leaves and the teapot and tea cosy. And if I used a pot I would use a cosy as it helps keep it warm. But I like my tea very weak- and hate the tannin taste so never brew it. My Monday night knitting group have a number who like tea this way- so up to 4 of us have shared the one bag!
As for the tall box I'm sure all the UKers could tell you (if they haven't already). Chocolate coated digestive biscuits. A soft crumbly wheat biscuit (remember our biscuits are sweet) and these ones are chocolate coated just to improve an already nice biscuit. Goes very well with tea or coffee so I guess it tuned out to be a a good background! Totally accidental.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I decided to make a lacy scarf for DHs cousins wife who has been working herself into the ground cooking & baking for the family reunion so thus us what I've done over the past few weeks.
> I used Patons sock yarn & the Indian Feathers pattern again as I've done it before & like the results & the fact that it goes rather quickly. I'm not entirely happy with how the colors pooled but when it's on I'm sure that won't show.
> 
> I added some beads that change color in the light from purple to pink to black, they don't show much in the pictures


Thats really pretty- I think the colour is great. But then I rather like a bit of pooling (seems I'm strange in that though!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> update of baseball tourney. both Avery and Ayden are on winning teams. they are done for today. play again tomorrow. if Ayden's team wins they each get a new bicycle. quite an incentive to play your best. i will go to one of the games tomorrow - probably Avery's since i won't have far to walk. hoping for two first place trophies this time. Avery has a tourney next weekend and then ball is done for the summer. Heidi is wondering what she is going to do with all her time. lol she has been rushing around with baseball stuff all summer it is going to be strange not to have it around. the boys will no doubt keep playing here at home. --- sam


Hope both teams do well. what an incentive to play well a new bike!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oooh - they sound very good. we really can't get anything quite like that here. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm a coffee drinker- and coffee is more the drink than tea here. Some people still use tea leaves and the teapot and tea cosy. And if I used a pot I would use a cosy as it helps keep it warm. But I like my tea very weak- and hate the tannin taste so never brew it. My Monday night knitting group have a number who like tea this way- so up to 4 of us have shared the one bag!
> As for the tall box I'm sure all the UKers could tell you (if they haven't already). Chocolate coated digestive biscuits. A soft crumbly wheat biscuit (remember our biscuits are sweet) and these ones are chocolate coated just to improve an already nice biscuit. Goes very well with tea or coffee so I guess it tuned out to be a a good background! Totally accidental.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked me to post this, I got it from Fan- I have heard it before,
> 
> CURTAIN RODS
> 
> ...


The first time I read it the woman stuffed the curtain rods. But enjoy it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just thought I would drop in and say hello. Work has kept me busy along with family things. Two graduations this year. One from high school and one from Army basic training. He has another one in September from Ft Sam Houston then a third from Ft Benning. Hoping to get to both of them.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the illnesses and accidents to our group. Thoughts and prayers are with you all.
> ...


Great to see you again Kathy. Will be great if you can pop in more often now. I know what you mean about reading the small phone screen. KP works well on it now, but the screen is too small.
I'm setting aside a day this week to finsih off a number of items that are almost finished. If I don't finish them soon Elizabeth (my GD) won't get much wear from them as winter will soon be over.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Greg really seems to be making efforts with Gage which is great. And good to do it now as will be much harder in a year or two when he hits puberty and parents drop down the list of important people.
> 
> David just looked over my shoulder while I was reading Bonnies post which covered the whole page and asked what are reading a novel?


I didn't realize I made such a big post????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And you've got plenty of practice now! :sm24:
> 
> Have been sewing today, mostly sashing for scrap blocks. I think I've gone as far as I can with the colors on hand. Will try to get pictures tomorrow. I'm making a list of what other colors I need but won't be able to buy any for a while.
> 
> This morning we rode out to breakfast, and the smoke was bad...could barely see the mountains. :sm25: :sm13: The fire is down south and has burned at least 30 homes, not sure how contained it is.


Terrible to lose so many homes. Most people have insurance but there will be so many sentimental things lost that can never be replaced.
Hope the smoke clears in your area soon, makes it hard to breathe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've read that before, a good one!



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked me to post this, I got it from Fan- I have heard it before,
> 
> CURTAIN RODS
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize I made such a big post????


I am on a lap top so not as big a screen as I normally have. In fact it was a perfect length post- took up the page but no more so could have a good read and knit a bit without needing to scroll!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why is it that your body needs sleep but it's one of the hardest things to do. It's now 3.42 am here I have been awake for the last hour . Nose is blocked , skin is itchy and I'm too warm . I've wriggled there and back again , turned pillows and now I can hear a noise outside off to take a look see what it is


Hope you can get some rest


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We just got home, what a great wedding. It was held in a big tent 50 X120 feet & it was full. The bride & groom looked great, I've known him for 45+ years & never seen him look so happy. I got tired visit with several people I've not seen in many years. Well, better get off to bed


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Managed to get out and show Hannah a bit of the coast here before the rain came on this afternoon, then we picked up Luke and had a quick sojourn to the park. Now we're back home and Luke and Hannah are building with the lego bricks.


Thats is a lovely photo of them both! :sm11:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently they will decide on the day whether they will do an Epidural combined with something to put me out- they say it is a very noisy operation, and that could be rather unnerving. Yes they are concerned to monitor, because of the blood thinner.


At the risk of seeming too flippant - noise cancelling headset??


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Great knitting and crochet on here this week!
> Nice to see you back Evelyn, and I'm glad you've got friends helping out with furniture.
> Sure there was more I meant to comment on, but CRAFT has struck!
> Latest update on Erin is that she has had a quiet few days, but then they discovered she has another infection and is now back on antibiotics.
> So far Hannah has tasted haggis(she said it was fine, a bit like a spicy sausage), eaten a Tunnock's caramel wafer (a very Scottish biscuit) and tonight we are having steak pie....triple whammy! This girl will be developing a Scottish accent soon! :sm09:


Ooh, Tunnock's tea cakes are a MUST too. (These are my downfall; first encountered them when I moved to Glasgow when they were very much 'local' but now we get them everywhere) Hannah will be returning home a confirmed international foodie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you can get some rest


Yes I finally got back to sleep for a couple of hours 
Glad you had a nice time at the wedding
It's nice to meet people you haven't seen for a while


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can't believe you got her to try haggis! Awesome!!! Tell her she can bring home some Tunnock's caramel wafers (they look yummy. I bet she will enjoy the steak pie. You are sure treating her special. She may not want to come home! LOL. And between having a Sottish accent and then the Spanish I may never understand her again...LOL. Sending you the warmest of hugs and thanks for all you are doing Kate. She will have some wonderful memories.


The haggis was only a mouthful from DH's breakfast yesterday....it came as a small part of his meal with ham, eggs, etc, but, give her her due, she was willing to try it! She did seem to enjoy the steak pie, but then it's only stewed steak, nothing too different. Hugs back to you Gwen, you have a lovely daughter and we are enjoying having her here.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the flowered dress Sam what do you think


Oh Sonya that is very sweet. You definitely are a natural when it comes to knitting and crocheting. Do you have a preference yet?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! you seem to have the same end of the stick as I have. I too am hoping Cardiology won't take too long.
> Did I mention here? I don't think I did? One of the Papakura Occupational Therapists has said he will come Tuesday 10 am., to reassess my needs- I am trying not to raise my hopes too high.


Well I will raise my hopes high for you????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> The tea cosy I knitted. Might be the pattern Sorlenna used for her socks but maybe not. The rest I did for myself. Started off with just the green then decided two layers better and thought a contrast might be good. As I expected doesn't show much. Went for black as I was getting a cheap yarn and limited colour range. Cost me $4 for the tea cosy and still have a fair bit left so might even have enough for another. Not that I want one- on the odd occasion I have tea it is always a tea bag so I can take it straight out.
> 
> Just weighed it and do have just over 1/2 the green left. Plenty of the black. Something to add to the stash! But I was asked to knit it and had no stash with me so no choice but to buy more.
> 
> Left and went onto the Digest, started to write something to Sonya- and thought I was going to post the tea cosy. Maybe I will do so. Hold on I just posted that I would but I didn't! CRAFT I guess.


That is a great tea cozy and I like the extra bit for insulation.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning everyone: Guess it's about time for an update. Feel I had a set back Thursday night, was awakened in the night with terrible pain in my arm and shoulder. All I can figure is I must have moved wrong, took a pain pill but never went back to sleep. Still feels bad, having to be very careful. Go to the doctor on Wednesday, will see what he says. Otherwise, terrible hot weather, of course I'm staying inside except for the few minutes I'm on my balcony early AM and late PM. Doing little things around here, getting caught up on office purging, reading and the like. Trying to get comfortable can be a challenge at times. Will keep reading and perhaps I can write a note later in the week, after seeing the doctor. Everyone enjoy your weekend and the coming week...Sharon in Virginia Beach


I feel for you and the heat sure won't be helping. Hope the Dr. can find a way to give you some relief.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> KP cousins?


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Oh Sonya that is very sweet. You definitely are a natural when it comes to knitting and crocheting. Do you have a preference yet?


Thank you . Don't have a preference enjoy both very much . Although making a blanket goes much quicker if I crochet


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm a coffee drinker- and coffee is more the drink than tea here. Some people still use tea leaves and the teapot and tea cosy. And if I used a pot I would use a cosy as it helps keep it warm. But I like my tea very weak- and hate the tannin taste so never brew it. My Monday night knitting group have a number who like tea this way- so up to 4 of us have shared the one bag!
> As for the tall box I'm sure all the UKers could tell you (if they haven't already). Chocolate coated digestive biscuits. A soft crumbly wheat biscuit (remember our biscuits are sweet) and these ones are chocolate coated just to improve an already nice biscuit. Goes very well with tea or coffee so I guess it tuned out to be a a good background! Totally accidental.


I think the closest US equivalent to a digestive biscuit is a graham cracker. My favourite is the plain chocolate coated variety - milk chocolate is just TOO sweet! Failing those, I prefer the original, non-chocolatey type.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> She seems to be!


Re: Scottish accents. People weren't hard to understand at all when I was there. I imagine there might be some dialects that are difficult, but I understood everyone I met when I was there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, lovely tea cosy and how special that it is double insulated with the contrasting showing through for accent. Great job! I remember my Grandma from England always used a tea cosy and digestives remind me of her too. She also had egg cups, which we don't have here. This just reminded me of something back when I started KTP. Was it egg cosies?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Slept on and off throughout the whole day yesterday. Figured I wouldn't be able to sleep last night but slept till 6 am. Hoping I get in some useful time. At least I got the bags unpacked and washing done from the trip. We will be on the road again for DH's work but not International this time. Just a 7 hr. Drive away. Should get to see my family. YAY!!! What a packed schedule I've had. Seems I go from sitting on a couch knitting for months to super busy with no in between. Going with a girlfriend to see Lisa Williams next month and we will stay overnight as it will be late when it is over. Varying musical performances with the grandchildren to attend and we still have to arrange a time to celebrate our anniversary with family and friends here in the States. Between their schedules and DH's, it is now almost 7 months behind. Can't complain though as I'm fine whenever we celebrate. I must say, we sure did get to celebrate with our friends in Germany and Austria. Talking about accents, well, even the accent wasn't a problem as I don't speak French and my friend's wife didn't speak English. Didn't stop us from smiles, laughter, and a few hugs though, but it was difficult for sure and showed me how important language and words are even if we misunderstand each other. I hope to learn some French for the next time we are together. Somehow I think I told you that already, but thinking of Hannah in Scotland reminded me of this. Gwen, I'm so glad she is having a great time. You have hosted so many yourself and I know from experience what a lovely person Kate is. I must say that Hannah is super lucky at meeting Luke. Love the photo and I know he won't want her to leave. What a special thing it is the way we have gotten to meet each other and to be together, not just from different States, but also meeting each other in different countries.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Two cuties, for sure!


KateB said:


> Managed to get out and show Hannah a bit of the coast here before the rain came on this afternoon, then we picked up Luke and had a quick sojourn to the park. Now we're back home and Luke and Hannah are building with the lego bricks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, just saw your reply that Australian football isn't like soccer but different rules. Thank you. I hadn't realized that. I can only imagine what fun you have watching it. Exciting to actually be at the games.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, I would agree, you have talent in your hands! Wonderful of your mum to get you started in so many areas of art.


Lurker 2 said:


> I think I was fortunate in my schooling, April, I had started French at just on nine- piano at 6, the year Mum taught me weaving, and knitting for sure- can't recall when she taught me to crochet- I do remember an embroidery sampler we made for a book cover for Boarding school- I would have been making that when I was still 8. My 8th birthday present from her was an Oil Painting kit- sadly the ex burned my first painting in a frenzy of revenge when I left with the girls (and a lot of other precious things went up in smoke). One has God given talents, and I know I always felt my hands were my best feature, because I could do so much with them!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think the closest US equivalent to a digestive biscuit is a graham cracker. My favourite is the plain chocolate coated variety - milk chocolate is just TOO sweet! Failing those, I prefer the original, non-chocolatey type.


I saw Digestive biscuits in Canada. I should have gotten a package. I'll be going back for sure. We got to stop and see my aunt and took her fish and chips from The Thistle. Best fish and chips I've ever had. They are in Burlington, Ca. The lady there said they make it the old traditional way and it's hard to find them like this even in the country. The Thistle is Scottish and they also serve mashed peas and haggis.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What What a wonderful, special visit, Kate!


KateB said:


> Great knitting and crochet on here this week!
> Nice to see you back Evelyn, and I'm glad you've got friends helping out with furniture.
> Sure there was more I meant to comment on, but CRAFT has struck!
> Latest update on Erin is that she has had a quiet few days, but then they discovered she has another infection and is now back on antibiotics.
> So far Hannah has tasted haggis(she said it was fine, a bit like a spicy sausage), eaten a Tunnock's caramel wafer (a very Scottish biscuit) and tonight we are having steak pie....triple whammy! This girl will be developing a Scottish accent soon! :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Strawberry, what a scary thing to happen to you. I hope your leg is getting better.


Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Saturday one and all. Thank you Sam for opening and the great recipes. There were so many nice projects shown the beautiful dress and shoes, nicely done and the tea cosy I made one but first it wasn't as nice looking and it didn't have the second layer to keep the tea hot,
> so the pattern was lacking. I was amazed at the Santa Tea cosy. so cute. Enjoyed the pictures of Cotton Lake Thank You for sharing.
> 
> My dear Julie do you have to have hip replacement surgery? I'm so sorry for that and I'm sure you are in pain if that is so. I'm so behind in what is going on with everyone.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think the closest US equivalent to a digestive biscuit is a graham cracker. My favourite is the plain chocolate coated variety - milk chocolate is just TOO sweet! Failing those, I prefer the original, non-chocolatey type.


Now that helps me know what a graham cracker is (as for us crackers are savoury!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, lovely tea cosy and how special that it is double insulated with the contrasting showing through for accent. Great job! I remember my Grandma from England always used a tea cosy and digestives remind me of her too. She also had egg cups, which we don't have here. This just reminded me of something back when I started KTP. Was it egg cosies?


Fireball Dave who started the Tea Party designed egg cosies.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> and do they let us know when the bowl is empty. --- sam


 :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, just saw your reply that Australian football isn't like soccer but different rules. Thank you. I hadn't realized that. I can only imagine what fun you have watching it. Exciting to actually be at the games.


And I forgot to take a photo for you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, lovely tea cosy and how special that it is double insulated with the contrasting showing through for accent. Great job! I remember my Grandma from England always used a tea cosy and digestives remind me of her too. She also had egg cups, which we don't have here. This just reminded me of something back when I started KTP. Was it egg cosies?


If you don't have egg cups how do you eat your egg and soldiers :sm06:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie, that is very pretty and I think the colors look great. What a lovely thing to do for your cousin's wife.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I decided to make a lacy scarf for DHs cousins wife who has been working herself into the ground cooking & baking for the family reunion so thus us what I've done over the past few weeks.
> I used Patons sock yarn & the Indian Feathers pattern again as I've done it before & like the results & the fact that it goes rather quickly. I'm not entirely happy with how the colors pooled but when it's on I'm sure that won't show.
> 
> I added some beads that change color in the light from purple to pink to black, they don't show much in the pictures


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay now...what are neeps?


darowil said:


> The food all sounds good (as long as not steak and kidney pie).
> I tried Haggis once and was never sure it was real Haggis as it tasted like spicy sausage! so I guess it was. I really enjoyed it, along with the neeps of course. Didn't expect to like it- normally I don't go for 'strange' things but did this night and well worth the experiment.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good luck to Avery and Ayden! Hit 'em long and run like the wind!


thewren said:


> update of baseball tourney. both Avery and Ayden are on winning teams. they are done for today. play again tomorrow. if Ayden's team wins they each get a new bicycle. quite an incentive to play your best. i will go to one of the games tomorrow - probably Avery's since i won't have far to walk. hoping for two first place trophies this time. Avery has a tourney next weekend and then ball is done for the summer. Heidi is wondering what she is going to do with all her time. lol she has been rushing around with baseball stuff all summer it is going to be strange not to have it around. the boys will no doubt keep playing here at home. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> KP cousins?


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've read this before.....what a hoot!


Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked me to post this, I got it from Fan- I have heard it before,
> 
> CURTAIN RODS
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is funny!


Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked me to post this, I got it from Fan- I have heard it before,
> 
> CURTAIN RODS
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to hear from you, Kathy. Have a pic of Lila?


kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just thought I would drop in and say hello. Work has kept me busy along with family things. Two graduations this year. One from high school and one from Army basic training. He has another one in September from Ft Sam Houston then a third from Ft Benning. Hoping to get to both of them.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the illnesses and accidents to our group. Thoughts and prayers are with you all.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love those biscuits, Darowil! My DH orders them from the U.K. for us and I am always happy when they arrive!


darowil said:


> I'm a coffee drinker- and coffee is more the drink than tea here. Some people still use tea leaves and the teapot and tea cosy. And if I used a pot I would use a cosy as it helps keep it warm. But I like my tea very weak- and hate the tannin taste so never brew it. My Monday night knitting group have a number who like tea this way- so up to 4 of us have shared the one bag!
> As for the tall box I'm sure all the UKers could tell you (if they haven't already). Chocolate coated digestive biscuits. A soft crumbly wheat biscuit (remember our biscuits are sweet) and these ones are chocolate coated just to improve an already nice biscuit. Goes very well with tea or coffee so I guess it tuned out to be a a good background! Totally accidental.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you had a good time. I love a good romance, and it seems, at 60, they must have a nice story to tell.


Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home, what a great wedding. It was held in a big tent 50 X120 feet & it was full. The bride & groom looked great, I've known him for 45+ years & never seen him look so happy. I got tired visit with several people I've not seen in many years. Well, better get off to bed


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here in GA we don't even call them egg and soldiers. We just have soft boiled eggs which for me personally will tear up a piece of buttered toast and put the soft boiled egg in with it in a bowl. Don't have them often but from time to time get a craving for them.


Swedenme said:


> If you don't have egg cups how do you eat your egg and soldiers :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When my cousin married last fall it was a first for the groom and he is in his early 70s. They had been engaged as teens and it had broken off. Had kept in touch all these years. They are so happy. Heard from them yesterday and they are so excited; they are buying a house which for him again is a first.


oneapril said:


> Glad you had a good time. I love a good romance, and it seems, at 60, they must have a nice story to tell.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is the way we eat them, too, Gwen. But my DH, after living in the UK so long, always uses egg cups.


Gweniepooh said:


> Here in GA we don't even call them egg and soldiers. We just have soft boiled eggs which for me personally will tear up a piece of buttered toast and put the soft boiled egg in with it in a bowl. Don't have them often but from time to time get a craving for them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh I love that, Gwen! Good for them!♡


Gweniepooh said:


> When my cousin married last fall it was a first for the groom and he is in his early 70s. They had been engaged as teens and it had broken off. Had kept in touch all these years. They are so happy. Heard from them yesterday and they are so excited; they are buying a house which for him again is a first.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

After a week in beautiful Innsbruck, my DD has just arrived in Fulda Germany to visit her college roommate. Here is a pic from Innsbruck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So beautiful. April would you have ever imagined our DDs would be such travelers? Something I always wanted to do so am just thrilled that my girls have been given the opportunity. Especially the youngest getting to go abroad.


oneapril said:


> After a week in beautiful Innsbruck, my DD has just arrived in Fulda Germany to visit her college roommate. Here is a pic from Innsbruck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I need to feed my 4 legged crew so I'm off for awhile. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now...what are neeps?


Kate would answer this better. But mashed turnip- however we then need to know what a turnip is!I think neeps are actually what I call swedes. Having said that I never can remember which are turnips and which swedes. They are similar and usually not many next to each other and get mixed up.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I know...they will have wonderful memories and an appreciation for other people and cultures. I am so happy they have the chance to take these adventures. And I think it is so awesome that Kate has kindly hosted Hannah! So wonderful to see a place with those who know it best.


Gweniepooh said:


> So beautiful. April would you have ever imagined our DDs would be such travelers? Something I always wanted to do so am just thrilled that my girls have been given the opportunity. Especially the youngest getting to go abroad.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I love turnips, Margaret. I boil them with potatoes and eat them together.Yum! Don't know what a Swede is (other than Sonja!!). Will have to look that up.


darowil said:


> Kate would answer this better. But mashed turnip- however we then need to know what a turnip is!I think neeps are actually what I call swedes. Having said that I never can remember which are turnips and which swedes. They are similar and usually not many next to each other and get mixed up.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It appears that a Swede is what we call a rutabaga. I love how we learn new things here every day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It appears that a Swede is what we call a rutabaga. I love how we learn new things here every day!


And from I what I looked up this comes from the Swedish word for the vegetable. And slightly different to a turnip- but I think the one that is neeps!
Hopefully Kate or Agnes will clarify as I got the info from Google which ends up with me confused on the issue.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kate would answer this better. But mashed turnip- however we then need to know what a turnip is!I think neeps are actually what I call swedes. Having said that I never can remember which are turnips and which swedes. They are similar and usually not many next to each other and get mixed up.


When we lived in England I learned that what we called rutabagas in the US was called garden swedes in Great Britain. I like them mashed with equal parts potatoes and served with Swedish meatballs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Kate would answer this better. But mashed turnip- however we then need to know what a turnip is!I think neeps are actually what I call swedes. Having said that I never can remember which are turnips and which swedes. They are similar and usually not many next to each other and get mixed up.


They are both similar but different in colour inside and size . The swede actually came from Sweden ( bet that was a shock ) it's was called a Swedish turnip shortened over the years to swede. The swede is yellow/ orange inside and turnip is white
Think it's known as Rutabaga in America


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Re: Scottish accents. People weren't hard to understand at all when I was there. I imagine there might be some dialects that are difficult, but I understood everyone I met when I was there.


I have more trouble understanding some US accents than Scottish...!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It appears that a Swede is what we call a rutabaga. I love how we learn new things here every day!


I used to have a recipe for a fantastic rutabaga soup. No idea where it went! Haven't seen any in the store for a long time either.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here in GA we don't even call them egg and soldiers. We just have soft boiled eggs which for me personally will tear up a piece of buttered toast and put the soft boiled egg in with it in a bowl. Don't have them often but from time to time get a craving for them.


I prefer fried over easy (white part cooked with runny yolk). If any part of the white is runny, I can't eat it.

I need another cuppa and then to get busy. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am not a fan of turnip/rutabaga ????

Breakfast has been eaten and dishes washed. 
Gage has showered and dressed. (UUnbeknownst to him his dad has gotten a fishing pole for him and plans to come pick him up and take him fishing today☺)

Dad just phoned and said send Gage and I will meet him halfway. This is something I was asked to do for homework from his counselor. 
Let him have more freedom to go on his own. 

So he is covered in sun screen and brushing his teeth. I told him it is a surprise and he is so excited.???? off I go as I need to call his dad and let him know he is leaving now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

This is the face of excitement????

Love to see this smile????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So great to see Gage smiling! I hope he catches a big one!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I know what turnips are. Don't know what swedes are. But I get the idea...thanks. EDIT: learned in a post farther down that a swede is what we call rutabegah. (sp)


darowil said:


> Kate would answer this better. But mashed turnip- however we then need to know what a turnip is!I think neeps are actually what I call swedes. Having said that I never can remember which are turnips and which swedes. They are similar and usually not many next to each other and get mixed up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh definitely prefered fried over easy and I'm the same way about a runny white...yuck.


Sorlenna said:


> I prefer fried over easy (white part cooked with runny yolk). If any part of the white is runny, I can't eat it.
> 
> I need another cuppa and then to get busy. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Best smile I've seen on him in awhile. I know he will have so much fun.


gagesmom said:


> This is the face of excitement????
> 
> Love to see this smile????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> This is the face of excitement????
> 
> Love to see this smile????


You have a beautiful son Mel . I hope he has a fantastic day with his dad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that helps me know what a graham cracker is (as for us crackers are savoury!).


I guess you wonder what we are doing when we make a pie with graham wafer crust????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you don't have egg cups how do you eat your egg and soldiers :sm06:


What are eggs & soldiers? We mostly eat fried eggs but when we do eat boiled ones we just lay them on our plates. We used to use egg cups when I was a child but haven't seen them since.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I love turnips, Margaret. I boil them with potatoes and eat them together.Yum! Don't know what a Swede is (other than Sonja!!). Will have to look that up.


There are summer turnips & Swede turnips(winter storage turnips). Summer ones are more white, winter Ones are more yellow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are eggs & soldiers? We mostly eat fried eggs but when we do eat boiled ones we just lay them on our plates. We used to use egg cups when I was a child but haven't seen them since.


Boiled eggs with runny yolk and set white with pieces of toast, finger length, cut narrow enough to dip into the yolk when top taken off egg and served in an egg cup.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It appears that a Swede is what we call a rutabaga. I love how we learn new things here every day!


My uncle was in the army during WW2 & went to the US, he saw rutabaga on a menu & had to try it as it was somethings different, he was quite disgusted to discover it was only turnips????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have more trouble understanding some US accents than Scottish...!


It's amazing the different accents from different parts of the country. The Maritimes & Newfies are really strong, also Gwens part of the world & Texas. I sometimes have to really listen , then throw in the local dialect words & how fast some people talk & it can get pretty hard to understand. 
My Dads Dad was born n Canada but I remember him having a strong Scottish accent although I Was only 7 when he died.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I prefer fried over easy (white part cooked with runny yolk). If any part of the white is runny, I can't eat it.
> 
> I need another cuppa and then to get busy. Hugs and blessings to all.


Nothing quite so disgusting as "snotty" whites. Yuk!

I don't grow or cook turnips, DH hates them, even the smell of them cooking. I usually eat them once/ yr at the fall supper where they are a staple. I actually prefer them raw.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, what a happy looking boy, hope he has a great time fishing. Do they fish in the river? My granda used to fish for trout in the Saugeen River up by Flesherton somewhere. & come home with boney little buggers, (like overgrown sardines????????)I thought I hated fish until we moved to Saskatchewan where there are real fish & you don't have to pick bones ????


April, I bet your daughter is having a real adventure. When I was in Germany when was young my friend & I were to visit Austria but there was flooding in the mountains & washed out roads so it never happened & I'm sure I'll never get there now.

We are to go up to the lake for supper to DS in-laws cabin, DS is 32 today. Planned to go right after lunch but found out at the wedding that there is a memorial service for our neighbors mom who died in May at 2 so better make an appearance at that before we go. This lady was 94 & a very good friend of my MIL. 
Well, better move, I Have to get vegetables from the garden & get them cleaned to take to the lake.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, just saw your reply that Australian football isn't like soccer but different rules. Thank you. I hadn't realized that. I can only imagine what fun you have watching it. Exciting to actually be at the games.


My DH loves to come home from work and watch Australian football in our mornings. Even my DS#1 saw a bit of it recently and said he could watch that kind of football. DS#1 doesn't watch our football games played in the USA.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> This is the face of excitement????
> 
> Love to see this smile????


I love this photo of Gage. Be a;unify land one to save for sure.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> When we lived in England I learned that what we called rutabagas in the US was called garden swedes in Great Britain. I like them mashed with equal parts potatoes and served with Swedish meatballs.


That sounds tasty. I might have to come for a visit when the house is not under construction. It was so lovely to meet up and visit for the evening. I haven't started knitting that yarn that Matthew picked out as I have some other projects that have priority. The bear sweater needs to get done in the next week or so and I need to knit up some mermaid tail afghans before I can play with that yarn. I am sure he will have some requests for yarn at KAP. He is looking forward to playing with the leftover yarns at the yarn swap for KAP. He is so kind to let everyone pick what they want for their own projects and he is happy to experiment with whatever is just left on that table. So glad that the advanced Kumihimo is on the first night as I am sure he will explore those skills the rest of the weekend. I am sure he will be drawing as well that weekend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am not sure what I just did. I was not feeling well yesterday, so I slept most of the day and still managed to sleep 9 hours last night. I am getting laundry done and have to teach in a short while. I felt much better this morning. I hope to continue to get better as I have been fighting this crud for over 2 weeks now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> After a week in beautiful Innsbruck, my DD has just arrived in Fulda Germany to visit her college roommate. Here is a pic from Innsbruck.


So beautiful. I can almost smell the air, in fact I can in my mind. Such lovely memories this brings back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Today at the Farmer's Market we ran into the wife of one of DH's students. They just got back from England on the same day at the same Toronto airport as we did. Would have really been something if we had run into each other there. She said their landing was so rough that she was sick and went right to bed. Our whole flight was a little rough unless the pilot went up really high, which he did. Thank goodness I was ok but did have Dramamine with me just in case he didn't go up high enough. So funny that we were all running around the airport at about the same time. Turns out her dad was in Vienna at the same time we were. They are Quakers and the whole family is involved in medicine.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am going to attempt to share some of my vacation pictures, but it will take a few posts as I have many pictures.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Now to share some beautiful pictures of our travel in the farming communities of Nebraska.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The next part of our journey took us to Minnesota and a lovely visit with Machriste.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some of my vacation pictures, but it will take a few posts as I have many pictures.


I love all your knitting projects. The bear sweater is looking fantastic. Orange for the baby is perfect


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fantastic Pick on the orange yarn for the baby set Matthew. Seeing as it is his friends fave color I am sure it will be even more special. ☺

Love the pictures Mary????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> At the risk of seeming too flippant - noise cancelling headset??


I am not at all sure I am brave enough!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

EJS said:


> I love all your knitting projects. The bear sweater is looking fantastic. Orange for the baby is perfect


Thanks! The daddy of the baby loved it and couldn't wait to show his wife.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> That sounds tasty. I might have to come for a visit when the house is not under construction. It was so lovely to meet up and visit for the evening.
> 
> You would be more than welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Well I will raise my hopes high for you????


Thanks for that!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The fishermen have returned. Although they never caught any fish, memories were made and laughs were shared. Couldn't ask for anything more ☺ 

It looks like Greg wasn't smiling but they both were when I took the picture.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds tasty. I might have to come for a visit when the house is not under construction. It was so lovely to meet up and visit for the evening.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> The fishermen have returned. Although they never caught any fish, memories were made and laughs were shared. Couldn't ask for anything more ☺
> 
> It looks like Greg wasn't smiling but they both were when I took the picture.


It is so good to see them enjoying good times together.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope you are not tired of my pictures as I have a few more to post. If you see a spot on my pictures, I do apologize as we noticed it at the wedding. I need to take my camera in to be looked at as it is on the lens and we can't find where it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, I would agree, you have talent in your hands! Wonderful of your mum to get you started in so many areas of art.


Thanks April! She could also be a hard task master though, but she did have some wonderful ideas that definitely enriched our experience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> After a week in beautiful Innsbruck, my DD has just arrived in Fulda Germany to visit her college roommate. Here is a pic from Innsbruck.


How lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So great to see Gage smiling! I hope he catches a big one!


From me too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The fishermen have returned. Although they never caught any fish, memories were made and laughs were shared. Couldn't ask for anything more ☺
> 
> It looks like Greg wasn't smiling but they both were when I took the picture.


I am so glad that Greg and Gage have such a good relationship. No matter what, it is a gift when a child feels love and security from both parents. I know how happy that make you feel. My thoughts and prayers are with all three of you. You must take care of yourself. I was off the Tea Party for awhile due to health problems and I hope you have no after effects from the stroke . You are such a talented, kind person. My thoughts are with you Mel.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The end of my vacation was just as exciting for me as I finally got to visit Mary Maxim. I have ordered from their catalog for decades so I was thrilled to go to the store and was not disappointed to do so. It is a 3 hour drive from where I live so it was a day trip. We were in the store for 4 1/2 hours. Good thing I went with another knitter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The next part of our journey took us to Minnesota and a lovely visit with Machriste.


What a lovely bunch of photos, Pacer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The fishermen have returned. Although they never caught any fish, memories were made and laughs were shared. Couldn't ask for anything more ☺
> 
> It looks like Greg wasn't smiling but they both were when I took the picture.


Good photo of them both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope you are not tired of my pictures as I have a few more to post. If you see a spot on my pictures, I do apologize as we noticed it at the wedding. I need to take my camera in to be looked at as it is on the lens and we can't find where it is.


He really is gifted, Mary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, what great pictures. That bear sweater is going to become a family heirloom, it's so cute. Mathews friend will be thrilled to receive it. Matthew sure looks like his Dad. The murals are great, there are several in our area by local artists. 
Ma Christie, nice to put a face to your name.

I got this in an email this morning, might interest the sewers in the group.

http://so-sew-easy.com/ultimate-beach-blanket/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Ultimate+Beach+Blanket%2C+Fans+of+Bernina+Sewing+Machines+and+much+more&utm_campaign=20160710_m132777239_Ultimate+Beach+Blanket%2C+Fans+of+Bernina+Sewing+Machines+and+much+more&utm_term=Read+More

And a camping cook book.
http://www.shtfpreparedness.com/500-camping-recipes-including-dutch-oven-recipes/


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

martina said:


> Boiled eggs with runny yolk and set white with pieces of toast, finger length, cut narrow enough to dip into the yolk when top taken off egg and served in an egg cup.


We still do that . I have the egg cups from my mother and use them quite often. Eggs seem to taste so much better with toast 'fingers' (cut in strips) so that you can dip them in the yolk of the egg. Pat loves them and Kelly (son) tried to find some egg cups. I ended up giving him four of my eight egg cups. When he and Hayley are alone and dil is away on her job, he makes them for breakfast for both of them. Nice memories! He grew up with eggs that way and bacon on the side most times.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lovely bunch of photos, Pacer!


Thanks. We had a wonderful time together.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> He really is gifted, Mary.


Thanks. I will let him know.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from our trip to Loch Lomond and Oban, and Hannah has now experienced Scottish summer....it rained for 6 hours! It meant going through Glen Coe and over Rannoch Moor there really was little to see as the mist had come right down and virtually hid most of the mountains, such a shame. However on the way back down the lochside at Loch Lomond the sun came out! We stopped at one of the hotels on the loch and Hannah at last got to see the beauty of the place. And Julie, I also pointed out the other side of the Loch and told her that that was where you lived before moving to NZ.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Just got back from our trip to Loch Lomond and Oban, and Hannah has now experienced Scottish summer....it rained for 6 hours! It meant going through Glen Coe and over Rannoch Moor there really was little to see as the mist had come right down and virtually hid most of the mountains, such a shame. However on the way back down the lochside at Loch Lomond the sun came out! We stopped at one of the hotels on the loch and Hannah at last got to see the beauty of the place. And Julie, I also pointed out the other side of the Loch and told her that that was where you lived before moving to NZ.


Lovely photo with the mountains in the background.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now...what are neeps?


Turnip, swede or maybe you know it as rutabago (or something like that!) :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The next part of our journey took us to Minnesota and a lovely visit with Machriste.


Fantastic pictures Mary . The mural is beautifully painted , and wow I have never seen so much yarn in one place 
I would be like a child in a candy shop ????
Your knitting is lovely especially the bear jumper , that is going to be a beautiful sweater when finished


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's amazing the different accents from different parts of the country. The Maritimes & Newfies are really strong, also Gwens part of the world & Texas. I sometimes have to really listen , then throw in the local dialect words & how fast some people talk & it can get pretty hard to understand.
> My Dads Dad was born n Canada but I remember him having a strong Scottish accent although I Was only 7 when he died.


I was actually surprised that Hannah's accent is not what I thought of as 'deep south' and is very easy to understand. She seems to have had no problems understanding us either.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

We enjoy rutabaga soup. It is quite easy. Equal amounts of cubed rutabaga, carrots, onion and potatoes and half the amount of celery. Cook in salted water to cover, until the rutabagas are done. They take the longest to cook. Add butter to taste. I don't like meat in my vegetable soup but guess you could put bacon, etc. in but we never do. The broth is left thin. There is no seasoning but salt. It is a very simple soup but it suits our taste.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Fantastic pictures Mary . The mural is beautifully painted , and wow I have never seen so much yarn in one place
> I would be like a child in a candy shop ????
> Your knitting is lovely especially the bear jumper , that is going to be a beautiful sweater when finished


Thanks. I had a wonderful vacation.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I love rutabaga and cook it for myself. Family will eat at Thanksgiving, but not so much other times.
Pacer, Matthew's drawing is even better. Long to visit Mary Maxim. Beautiful pics.
Strawberry, how frightening. Hope you find cause of problem.
CRAFT. Has set in. Was going to pool. But low energy think I'll just tuck in and take a nap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from our trip to Loch Lomond and Oban, and Hannah has now experienced Scottish summer....it rained for 6 hours! It meant going through Glen Coe and over Rannoch Moor there really was little to see as the mist had come right down and virtually hid most of the mountains, such a shame. However on the way back down the lochside at Loch Lomond the sun came out! We stopped at one of the hotels on the loch and Hannah at last got to see the beauty of the place. And Julie, I also pointed out the other side of the Loch and told her that that was where you lived before moving to NZ.


Great photo, Kate- it is such a lovely part of the world- sorry the clouds were low through the Glen- but as you say that is summer in Scotland for you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am not sure what I just did. I was not feeling well yesterday, so I slept most of the day and still managed to sleep 9 hours last night. I am getting laundry done and have to teach in a short while. I felt much better this morning. I hope to continue to get better as I have been fighting this crud for over 2 weeks now.


The way life keeps you running, it's no wonder you needed to catch up on your rest! Glad you're feeling better.

The lucky baby will be easy to spot in a crowd! I'll bet the little one will like the bright color, too. Fabulous work all around.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have really enjoyed seeing all the photos! Thanks to all who shared.

Right now I have an experimental sugar free pineapple upside down cake in the oven...the grocery had pineapple in juice only, and I needed juice for the recipe as well. I'll let y'all know how it turns out.

This morning I found some quilt blocks from a long time ago that weren't labeled (usually I put notes about it in the bag, no idea why that one didn't have any). So I'm hunting for a layout diagram! Lots of small pieces, but luckily many are already sewn, just not into full blocks. Adventure time! LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Afraid the news about Erin is not good, the doctors can't get her blood pressure down and this is putting a strain on her already compromised heart. Her family have all been called to the hospital. I just hope it's quick for all their sakes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Afraid the news about Erin is not good, the doctors can't get her blood pressure down and this is putting a strain on her already compromised heart. Her family have all been called to the hospital. I just hope it's quick for all their sakes.


Poor baby, prayers for them all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this will be without pictures but this was in my email - i loved it - will see whether you brits agree or not. --- sam

The United Kingdom got a new prime minister Wednesday, as David Cameron resigned and Theresa May stepped in.

But the nation's prime mouser remains the same: Larry the cat, beloved by the British for his charm ... and sloth.

In early 2011, the prime minister's residence had a mouse problem. Larry was at an animal rescue center that enthusiastically endorsed his mousing skills. It seemed like a match made in heaven.

There's a long tradition of official cats in the British government — the U.K.'s National Archives has a thoroughly delightful exploration of some of the most notable.
The former stray arrived at Downing Street on Feb. 15, 2011 — and promptly scratched a TV reporter and got busted trying to photobomb Kevin Spacey. But hey, he wasn't there for the convenience of the press. He was there to catch rodents!

The only problem: He wasn't good at killing mice. At all.

Less than two weeks after the start of his tenure, his name was being trashed in the British press. Here's The Daily Telegraph, from Feb 28, 2011:

"One source told a Sunday newspaper that Larry had done little but sleep since his arrival from Battersea Cats and Dogs home 10 days ago, stirring occasionally to scratch passing officials. Larry had even left hair on the Prime Minister's suits, the anonymous briefer complained.
" 'He has shown no interest in the many mice in Downing Street,' a source told the Independent on Sunday. 'There is a distinct lack of killer instinct.'
"A senior Downing Street spokesman leapt to defend the cat from the anonymous slurs, pointing out that it was far too soon to expect the rat catcher in chief to have fulfilled his brief."
In June, Cameron insisted Larry was doing his job and had finally made some kills.

But the media were skeptical, and slurs on Larry's efficacy continued to dog him. That September, an anonymous photographer told the Daily Mail he or she had personally witnessed Larry failing to catch a mouse.

It wasn't until more than a year later, in August 2012, that the British press accepted that Larry had scored some hunting success.

A witness spotted Larry "sitting proudly outside No 10 ... with a dead mouse," and a Downing Street spokeswoman said, "I can confirm that the cat did kill a mouse this morning."

Larry triumphed!

But it didn't change his reputation as a bit of a feckless feline. Rumors soon swirled that Larry was getting sacked. Here's the Sunday People from the fall of 2012, on "Lazy Larry" and his flaws:

"The final straw came on Thursday when Mr Cameron caught Larry cat-napping on his chair in his No.10 study as another mouse scurried across the room.
"When he tried to wake Larry to do his duty one eye opened but the moggy wouldn't budge. That's when the fur really started to fly. ...
"A No.10 insider said: 'Larry has actually caught mice but he likes to spend a lot of time relaxing.' "
Chancellor George Osborne's cat, Freya, was suggested as Larry's possible replacement. She was fierce — she had lived on the street for several years, after running away from Osborne's family. And she was moving in right next door, at No. 11.

To add insult to injury, Freya and Larry got in a fight in October, and Freya won. The Guardian reports: "Freya, famed for her feral nature, lashed out at Larry, and a lone photographer caught the gruesome moment when the prime minister's feline representative was sent packing by the chancellor's cat."

But Freya didn't take Larry's spot after all. He stayed at the prime minister's residence, having various cat adventures.

He fearlessly faced down a police dog (who, admittedly, wasn't very intimidating). He thrilled a retired knitter by sitting on a blanket she made for him.

He got boosted security after a high-profile pet-poisoning scandal. (Although Cameron didn't help Larry's reputation for laziness when he said, to assure the public Larry wouldn't be poisoned, "he doesn't get up and get out much so I think he's probably pretty safe sitting on the chair in the hallway watching the world go by.")

He greeted countless visitors to the prime minister's residence. (He's rumored to get along great with Obama). He stuck around when Freya was sent away. He welcomed a new fellow feline to Downing Street — Palmerston, the official mouser of the Foreign Office.

"Larry" has also written a book and launched a Twitter feed. (Neither appears to be in any way authorized by the humans at 10 Downing Street.)

But mostly, what Larry does is be adored by the public, and bemusedly observed by the British press.

"The nation sends him gifts and treats daily," reports his official biography on uk.gov. It goes on to make it clear that Larry never improved as a mouser:

Britain's Prime Minister David Cameron, accompanied by his wife, Samantha, speaks to the media in front of 10 Downing St. on Friday as he announces his resignation following Britain's vote to leave the EU.

"Larry spends his days greeting guests to the house, inspecting security defences and testing antique furniture for napping quality. His day-to-day responsibilities also include contemplating a solution to the mouse occupancy of the house. Larry says this is still 'in tactical planning stage'."

News that Larry would be remaining at the prime minister's residence when Cameron moved out was widely reported — and, from some quarters, criticized as evidence of callousness on Cameron's part. The now-former prime minister had to, once again, rebut claims that he and the cat didn't really get along.

He tweeted a photo of them together, with just a single word: "Proof."

For his entire career, Larry has been frequently documented by the journalists camped out at Downing Street. But he does seem to have become a particular object of obsession over the past few weeks.

Partly it's just that he's a cat, and this is the Internet. But — at the risk of playing armchair psychologist — those of us here at the Two-Way think there's something a little more going on.

Theresa May, Britain's home secretary and a member of the Conservative Party, is poised to become the new prime minister this week. She favors keeping Britain in the European Union, but says she accepts the will of voters who opted to leave the EU in a June 23 referendum.

Why Is Britain Getting A Prime Minister Who Would Like To Stay In The EU?
It's been absolute political turmoil in the U.K. over the past few weeks, with the nation deciding to leave the EU, the prime minister stepping down, the replacement being selected months earlier than planned, the lead architects of the Brexit turning down the possibility of prominent posts — and then, in the case of Boris Johnson, being appointed foreign secretary anyway — and the opposition Labour party engaged in open revolt against its leader.

Larry — the indolent, the unmovable, the irrepressibly charming — just might be the most dependable political figure in the U.K. today.

"British politics has not been this chaotic in decades," says NPR's Frank Langfitt, our London correspondent. "And so Larry is a symbol of stability: a cat that is not leaving 10 Downing Street."


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm saddened to hear the news about Erin. If it's her time, may angels carry her gently.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I would love to visit the Mary Maxim store but with the current stash, it's probably better I don't have the opportunity???? I too have ordered from them for many years as mail order is how I get most of my yarn.

Kate, sad news about poor little Erin, as someone said, I hope it's over soon for everyone's sake. Hugs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Afraid the news about Erin is not good, the doctors can't get her blood pressure down and this is putting a strain on her already compromised heart. Her family have all been called to the hospital. I just hope it's quick for all their sakes.


They are all in my prayers. This little angel has suffered so much.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, the cat knows that he's the one really in charge, and the country can go along as usual, whichever human is at No. 10. 
By the way , after eating the boiled eggs and soldiers the empty shells must have the bottoms smashed out with the spoon .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary and Kate your pictures are awesome. I am so happy that you have been able to meet up with Kp'ers or their family.

Oh no the news about Erin is definately Heartbreaking. Poor little baby girl. Prayers going up. whatever may be I hope it is painless and suffering will be ended. Sweet little Angel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What???!!!....Southerners have an accent!!!!????...ROFLMAO!!!! Love this!


Bonnie7591 said:


> It's amazing the different accents from different parts of the country. The Maritimes & Newfies are really strong, also Gwens part of the world & Texas. I sometimes have to really listen , then throw in the local dialect words & how fast some people talk & it can get pretty hard to understand.
> My Dads Dad was born n Canada but I remember him having a strong Scottish accent although I Was only 7 when he died.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Mary! Those sweaters are fabulous! Also love the baby hat, booties, mittens set. But the bear sweater is to die for!



pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some of my vacation pictures, but it will take a few posts as I have many pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Afraid the news about Erin is not good, the doctors can't get her blood pressure down and this is putting a strain on her already compromised heart. Her family have all been called to the hospital. I just hope it's quick for all their sakes.


So sad. Keeping them in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an awesome mural but doesn't compare with what a wonderful family and extended family. Fabulous family and pictures of them.


pacer said:


> Now to share some beautiful pictures of our travel in the farming communities of Nebraska.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a delight to get to meet Machriste. It is so good to put a name to such a pretty face and smile. No wonder the girls at the sororiety house love her. The meal looks delicious too. The yarn shop looks so lovely; I'd never want to leave...at least not empty handed!


pacer said:


> The next part of our journey took us to Minnesota and a lovely visit with Machriste.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

great picture of father & son.


gagesmom said:


> The fishermen have returned. Although they never caught any fish, memories were made and laughs were shared. Couldn't ask for anything more ☺
> 
> It looks like Greg wasn't smiling but they both were when I took the picture.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great drawing Matthew! 


pacer said:


> I hope you are not tired of my pictures as I have a few more to post. If you see a spot on my pictures, I do apologize as we noticed it at the wedding. I need to take my camera in to be looked at as it is on the lens and we can't find where it is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! That store is huge! Did you pack a lunch! LOL...you were there a long time and I imagine left with a little less in your pocketbook...LOL....what fun!


pacer said:


> The end of my vacation was just as exciting for me as I finally got to visit Mary Maxim. I have ordered from their catalog for decades so I was thrilled to go to the store and was not disappointed to do so. It is a 3 hour drive from where I live so it was a day trip. We were in the store for 4 1/2 hours. Good thing I went with another knitter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What fabulous picture. Thank you Kate!


KateB said:


> Just got back from our trip to Loch Lomond and Oban, and Hannah has now experienced Scottish summer....it rained for 6 hours! It meant going through Glen Coe and over Rannoch Moor there really was little to see as the mist had come right down and virtually hid most of the mountains, such a shame. However on the way back down the lochside at Loch Lomond the sun came out! We stopped at one of the hotels on the loch and Hannah at last got to see the beauty of the place. And Julie, I also pointed out the other side of the Loch and told her that that was where you lived before moving to NZ.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

4 of the Happiest Disneyland Trivia Questions on Earth
July 17, 2016 

On July 17, 1955, Disneyland opened in Anaheim, California. So today we invite you to honor that 60-year anniversary, by trying your luck with our Disneyland trivia.

What was the Last Ride that Walt Disney Oversaw the Creation of?

People racing to take our trivia quiz. Or enter Sleeping Beauty Castle. We're not sure which. Today there's probably no better known installment in any Disney theme park than Pirates of the Caribbean. And that's fitting, because it also happens to be the last ride Walt Disney himself oversaw the creation of. Sadly, he passed away three months before it opened. But he saw to it that it opened in style. He hired an actor to hijack the press night, steer the media toward the ride, and blow through the front doors to open it up. It's tough to imagine a better way to handle the night's proceedings.

What Problem at Splash Mountain Caused Disney to Hire a Fleet of People for a Rather Voyeuristic Job?

If you've ever ridden Splash Mountain, you know there comes a point where a camera snaps a shot as you plummet down the waterfall. And if you've ever met an exhibitionist, then you know they just love cameras. You see where we're going with this? People started using this opportunity to flash the camera, like to the point where the ride earned the nickname "Flash Mountain." People even started websites dedicated to compiling these photos. So Disneyland proved once and for all that they are not the "happiest place on earth," and hired employees to crack down on the behavior.

We're not sure what the pay was, but we're under the impression it offered great benefits. Unfortunately for the employees, they did their job too well. The number of flashings dropped and eventually Disney reassigned them.

Every Night, Disneyland Turns Their Park over to What Animals?

Much cuter in photos than in real life. While Walt Disney is responsible for the most famous and adorable mouse of all time, the fact of the matter is, Disney employees feel roughly as opposed to real rodents as we all do.

So the people at Disney weren't too upset when they discovered a feral cat community had taken up residence in their park not long after it opened. Rather than evict the felines, Disney housed them and has spent the last few decades letting them play exterminator after the lights go off.

According to a Former Employee's Tell-All Book, What Ride has a Few Real Dead Bodies Mixed in with the Fake Ones?

While there's a long-held rumor that at least one of the skulls in Pirates of the Caribbean belongs to a real person, the answer we were looking for was The Haunted Mansion. The book Mouse Tales: A Behind-the-ears Look at Disneyland, tells of a family that scattered their seven-year-old son's ashes on the ride. And according to other employees, this isn't the only time someone's pulled the stunt. 

It's kind of disturbing when you think about it. If these families had any decency, they'd just flash the cameras and be on their way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And Hannah's accent is more than mine so I am told. DH does have maybe a little more than I do also. I credit my tempered accent with the fact that my mom was from PA and Dad from TX. And, it does vary as to how far south you go, etc.


KateB said:


> I was actually surprised that Hannah's accent is not what I thought of as 'deep south' and is very easy to understand. She seems to have had no problems understanding us either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My sentiments also....sending prayers.


Sorlenna said:


> I'm saddened to hear the news about Erin. If it's her time, may angels carry her gently.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a delight to get to meet Machriste. It is so good to put a name to such a pretty face and smile. No wonder the girls at the sororiety house love her. The meal looks delicious too. The yarn shop looks so lovely; I'd never want to leave...at least not empty handed!


I didn't leave either yarn store empty handed. I planned ahead and took money out of savings for the trip.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kate... Prayers being said for Erin and for her family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave was always designing new and different egg cosies and giving us the pattern. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, lovely tea cosy and how special that it is double insulated with the contrasting showing through for accent. Great job! I remember my Grandma from England always used a tea cosy and digestives remind me of her too. She also had egg cups, which we don't have here. This just reminded me of something back when I started KTP. Was it egg cosies?


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Question: I brought egg cups back from Germany but do not have an egg cutter. What is the proper way to get the top off the egg? I have tried hitting it with the back of the spoon. cutting it with a knife, etc. and nothing has been tidy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

australian football has no rules - it is survival of the fittest and how many you can knock down any way possible on your way to the goal. it is much rougher than american football which is rough enogh. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, just saw your reply that Australian football isn't like soccer but different rules. Thank you. I hadn't realized that. I can only imagine what fun you have watching it. Exciting to actually be at the games.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I am heart sick again with the officers being shot in Batten Rouge. I just don't understand hate at all. This time there was 3 officers killed and at least 3 others shot. I know what this world is coming to---an end--- but it doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on a plate. eggs sunnyside up. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> If you don't have egg cups how do you eat your egg and soldiers :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who does he order them from? --- sam



oneapril said:


> Love those biscuits, Darowil! My DH orders them from the U.K. for us and I am always happy when they arrive!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my dad always used egg cups - he made the best soft boiled eggs ever - i always had him take the top off - he did a grand job. loved his eggs. golly - where did that memory come frm. --- sam



oneapril said:


> That is the way we eat them, too, Gwen. But my DH, after living in the UK so long, always uses egg cups.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> The way life keeps you running, it's no wonder you needed to catch up on your rest! Glad you're feeling better.
> 
> The lucky baby will be easy to spot in a crowd! I'll bet the little one will like the bright color, too. Fabulous work all around.


Thanks. I know the parents are delighted. They will be getting the polar bear sweater as well. It is size 1-2 years so no need to rush on that one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - a great place to have a house - wonder how much snow they get. -- sam



oneapril said:


> After a week in beautiful Innsbruck, my DD has just arrived in Fulda Germany to visit her college roommate. Here is a pic from Innsbruck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are also good sliced thin and eaten raw. --- sam



machriste said:


> When we lived in England I learned that what we called rutabagas in the US was called garden swedes in Great Britain. I like them mashed with equal parts potatoes and served with Swedish meatballs.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> who does he order them from? --- sam


We have a World Market close to my home. I have gotten Digestive cookies there. If there is something you would like me to look for, let me know and I will look before coming to KAP. I think Rookie has a store that she can get International foods at also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Napped 2 hours. Think I will just lounge around today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Question: I brought egg cups back from Germany but do not have an egg cutter. What is the proper way to get the top off the egg? I have tried hitting it with the back of the spoon. cutting it with a knife, etc. and nothing has been tidy.


Most people do as you do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

quote=Sorlenna]I used to have a recipe for a fantastic rutabaga soup. No idea where it went! Haven't seen any in the store for a long time either.[/quote]

Creamy Rutabaga Soup Recipe

I attended a dinner party where this smooth, nutty soup was served as an appetizer in demitasse cups. No one guessed that rutabagas were the main ingredient.-Cappy Hall Rearick, St. Simons Island, Georgia

TOTAL TIME: 65 min. 
MAKES: 10 servings (2-1/2 quarts)

Ingredients

1 medium onion, chopped
1 celery rib, chopped
1 tablespoon butter
4 cups cubed peeled rutabagas (about 2 medium)
1-1/2 cups uncooked long grain rice
1-1/2 cups water
5-1/2 cups chicken broth, divided
1-1/4 cups whole milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
Sour cream and minced fresh chives

Nutritional Facts: 1 cup: 169 calories, 3g fat (1g saturated fat),9mg cholesterol, 696mg sodium, 31g carbohydrate (7g sugars, 2g fiber), 5g protein

Directions

1. In a Dutch oven, saute onion and celery in butter until tender.

2. Add the rutabagas, rice, water and 2-1/2 cups broth.

3. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 25-35 minutes or until rutabagas are tender.

4. In a blender, cover and process soup in batches until smooth.

5. Return all to the pan.

6. Stir in the milk, salt, pepper and remaining broth; heat through (do not boil).

7. Garnish servings with sour cream and chives.

Originally published as Creamy Rutabaga Soup in Taste of Home's Holiday & Celebrations Cookbook Annual 2010, p14

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/creamy-rutabaga-soup

Hearty Cabbage-Rutabaga Slow Cooker Soup Recipe by NerakanDrac

"An easy and delicious weekday meal; just throw the ingredients in your slow cooker in the morning and come home to a hot and ready meal. I find it difficult to keep my roommate from sneaking scoops before dinner! If you are watching your sodium intake, use reduced or no-sodium broth and you are set! Recipe serves 6 as a reasonable size main dish, just add buns or biscuits to make it a full meal."

5 h 25 m
6 servings
236 cals/serv

Ingredients

1/4 large head cabbage, chopped
1/4 large rutabaga, diced
1 1/2 cups uncooked orzo pasta
1/2 large onion, finely chopped
1 whole head garlic, peeled and minced
3 tablespoons chopped fresh dill
6 cups water
2 cups vegetable broth

Directions

1. Place cabbage, rutabaga, orzo pasta, onion, garlic, dill, water, and vegetable broth in a slow cooker.

2. Cover the cooker and cook on Low until vegetables are tender and soup is thickened, 5 to 9 hours.

Footnotes: Cook's Notes:

1. For extra ease: use pre-chopped garlic and powdered/cubed broth. If using powdered broth, increase the water to 8 cups and just throw in the powder.
2. Also consider throwing all of the ingredients (minus water and prepared broth) into the crock of your slow cooker the night before and keep it in the fridge overnight. Then just add water and turn on your slow cooker when you wake up in the morning.
3. Extra delicious with homemade biscuits. This soup should freeze well, though it has never lasted long enough in my house for me to try it!
4. Feel free to substitute barley or rice in the place of orzo.

Easy Cleanup: Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/220753/hearty-cabbage-rutabaga-slow-cooker-soup/

HEARTY RUTABAGA, TURNIP, AND CARROT SOUP

For a simple dinner, present this flavorful soup with some warm crusty bread and a mixed green salad. 
Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 1/2 cups chopped leek (white and pale green parts only)
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 garlic clove, minced
2 cups 1/2-inch pieces peeled turnips
2 cups 1/2-inch pieces peeled rutabagas
2 cups 1/2-inch pieces peeled russet potatoes
2 cups sliced carrots
1 28-ounce can diced tomatoes in juice
4 14 1/2-ounce cans vegetable broth or low-salt chicken broth

PREPARATION

1. Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium-low heat.

2. Add leek, celery and garlic and sauté until vegetables begin to soften, about 5 minutes.

3. Add turnips, rutabagas, potatoes, carrots, tomatoes with juices and 2 cans broth. Bring to boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer until vegetables are very tender, about 45 minutes.

4. Transfer 4 cups soup to processor. Puree until almost smooth. Return puree to pot.

5. Add remaining 2 cans broth; bring to simmer.

6. Season with salt and pepper. Ladle soup into bowls and serve.

Per serving: calories, 189; total fat, 3 g; saturated fat, 0.5 g; cholesterol, 0

this was touted "the ten best potato rutabaga soup recipes. (http://www.yummly.com/recipes/potato-rutabaga-soup) Along with those are many other soups you might enjoy - it is definitely worth a look at this page. --- sam

[


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

handsome lad. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> This is the face of excitement????
> 
> Love to see this smile????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soft boiled eggs and toast cut into strips to dip into the egg. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> What are eggs & soldiers? We mostly eat fried eggs but when we do eat boiled ones we just lay them on our plates. We used to use egg cups when I was a child but haven't seen them since.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am not a fan of turnip/rutabaga ????
> 
> Breakfast has been eaten and dishes washed.
> Gage has showered and dressed. (UUnbeknownst to him his dad has gotten a fishing pole for him and plans to come pick him up and take him fishing today☺)
> ...


Sounds really positive how you and Greg are working together to help Gage and taking onboard what the counsellor recommends. Well done to the two of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess you wonder what we are doing when we make a pie with graham wafer crust????????


At first I sure was! And now I know what to use if I want to make a pie with graham wafer crust. I would use Granitas which are similar to Digestives.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't recall tomatoes or rice in the soup we made, though the recipes sound good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't eaten/tried turnips or rutabega in probably 50+ years....think it is time for me to give the a try again. Tastes do change....do eat turnip greens.


thewren said:


> quote=Sorlenna]I used to have a recipe for a fantastic rutabaga soup. No idea where it went! Haven't seen any in the store for a long time either.


Creamy Rutabaga Soup Recipe

I attended a dinner party where this smooth, nutty soup was served as an appetizer in demitasse cups. No one guessed that rutabagas were the main ingredient.-Cappy Hall Rearick, St. Simons Island, Georgia

TOTAL TIME: 65 min. 
MAKES: 10 servings (2-1/2 quarts)

Ingredients

1 medium onion, chopped
1 celery rib, chopped
1 tablespoon butter
4 cups cubed peeled rutabagas (about 2 medium)
1-1/2 cups uncooked long grain rice
1-1/2 cups water
5-1/2 cups chicken broth, divided
1-1/4 cups whole milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
Sour cream and minced fresh chives

Nutritional Facts: 1 cup: 169 calories, 3g fat (1g saturated fat),9mg cholesterol, 696mg sodium, 31g carbohydrate (7g sugars, 2g fiber), 5g protein

Directions

1. In a Dutch oven, saute onion and celery in butter until tender.

2. Add the rutabagas, rice, water and 2-1/2 cups broth.

3. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 25-35 minutes or until rutabagas are tender.

4. In a blender, cover and process soup in batches until smooth.

5. Return all to the pan.

6. Stir in the milk, salt, pepper and remaining broth; heat through (do not boil).

7. Garnish servings with sour cream and chives.

Originally published as Creamy Rutabaga Soup in Taste of Home's Holiday & Celebrations Cookbook Annual 2010, p14

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/creamy-rutabaga-soup

Hearty Cabbage-Rutabaga Slow Cooker Soup Recipe by NerakanDrac

"An easy and delicious weekday meal; just throw the ingredients in your slow cooker in the morning and come home to a hot and ready meal. I find it difficult to keep my roommate from sneaking scoops before dinner! If you are watching your sodium intake, use reduced or no-sodium broth and you are set! Recipe serves 6 as a reasonable size main dish, just add buns or biscuits to make it a full meal."

5 h 25 m
6 servings
236 cals/serv

Ingredients

1/4 large head cabbage, chopped
1/4 large rutabaga, diced
1 1/2 cups uncooked orzo pasta
1/2 large onion, finely chopped
1 whole head garlic, peeled and minced
3 tablespoons chopped fresh dill
6 cups water
2 cups vegetable broth

Directions

1. Place cabbage, rutabaga, orzo pasta, onion, garlic, dill, water, and vegetable broth in a slow cooker.

2. Cover the cooker and cook on Low until vegetables are tender and soup is thickened, 5 to 9 hours.

Footnotes: Cook's Notes:

1. For extra ease: use pre-chopped garlic and powdered/cubed broth. If using powdered broth, increase the water to 8 cups and just throw in the powder.
2. Also consider throwing all of the ingredients (minus water and prepared broth) into the crock of your slow cooker the night before and keep it in the fridge overnight. Then just add water and turn on your slow cooker when you wake up in the morning.
3. Extra delicious with homemade biscuits. This soup should freeze well, though it has never lasted long enough in my house for me to try it!
4. Feel free to substitute barley or rice in the place of orzo.

Easy Cleanup: Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/220753/hearty-cabbage-rutabaga-slow-cooker-soup/

HEARTY RUTABAGA, TURNIP, AND CARROT SOUP

For a simple dinner, present this flavorful soup with some warm crusty bread and a mixed green salad. 
Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 1/2 cups chopped leek (white and pale green parts only)
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 garlic clove, minced
2 cups 1/2-inch pieces peeled turnips
2 cups 1/2-inch pieces peeled rutabagas
2 cups 1/2-inch pieces peeled russet potatoes
2 cups sliced carrots
1 28-ounce can diced tomatoes in juice
4 14 1/2-ounce cans vegetable broth or low-salt chicken broth

PREPARATION

1. Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium-low heat.

2. Add leek, celery and garlic and sauté until vegetables begin to soften, about 5 minutes.

3. Add turnips, rutabagas, potatoes, carrots, tomatoes with juices and 2 cans broth. Bring to boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer until vegetables are very tender, about 45 minutes.

4. Transfer 4 cups soup to processor. Puree until almost smooth. Return puree to pot.

5. Add remaining 2 cans broth; bring to simmer.

6. Season with salt and pepper. Ladle soup into bowls and serve.

Per serving: calories, 189; total fat, 3 g; saturated fat, 0.5 g; cholesterol, 0

this was touted "the ten best potato rutabaga soup recipes. (http://www.yummly.com/recipes/potato-rutabaga-soup) Along with those are many other soups you might enjoy - it is definitely worth a look at this page. --- sam

[[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> My DH loves to come home from work and watch Australian football in our mornings. Even my DS#1 saw a bit of it recently and said he could watch that kind of football. DS#1 doesn't watch our football games played in the USA.


Had no idea it could be watched over there. This is AFL rather than one of the 2 Rugby's? 
In some states football is AFL and in others it is Rugby. Soccer is always soccer.
At one stage our football was called Aussie Rules and I watch this one at a state level.
Over the last couple of decades a national competition has developed which I don't take that much interest in- other than to like to see the 2 South Australian teams do well. If I am somewhere where it is on TV I will watch and enjoy it (one of the South Australian teams is doing very well this season, currently 2nd).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some of my vacation pictures, but it will take a few posts as I have many pictures.


Like them all but the Polar Bear jumper is wonderful. What a great job you have done in working it out-and looks really well knitted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a great selection of pictures mary - thanks for sharing. sounds and looks like you and family had a great time. --- sam



pacer said:


> The next part of our journey took us to Minnesota and a lovely visit with Machriste.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope you are not tired of my pictures as I have a few more to post. If you see a spot on my pictures, I do apologize as we noticed it at the wedding. I need to take my camera in to be looked at as it is on the lens and we can't find where it is.


You can see the softness of the dogs coat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The end of my vacation was just as exciting for me as I finally got to visit Mary Maxim. I have ordered from their catalog for decades so I was thrilled to go to the store and was not disappointed to do so. It is a 3 hour drive from where I live so it was a day trip. We were in the store for 4 1/2 hours. Good thing I went with another knitter.


Looks like a great trip all round


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melody - with pictures like this i think in time all will work out for the three of you. whether together or not i think there is always going to be a special bond between the three of you. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> The fishermen have returned. Although they never caught any fish, memories were made and laughs were shared. Couldn't ask for anything more ☺
> 
> It looks like Greg wasn't smiling but they both were when I took the picture.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, what great pictures. That bear sweater is going to become a family heirloom, it's so cute. Mathews friend will be thrilled to receive it. Matthew sure looks like his Dad. The murals are great, there are several in our area by local artists.
> Ma Christie, nice to put a face to your name.
> 
> I got this in an email this morning, might interest the sewers in the group.
> ...


My response when I saw the photo of Mary's DH was she didn't to need to tell us which He was he looked so much like Matthew. But then when I saw them together I wasn't so sure!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Had no idea it could be watched over there. This is AFL rather than one of the 2 Rugby's?
> In some states football is AFL and in others it is Rugby. Soccer is always soccer.
> At one stage our football was called Aussie Rules and I watch this one at a state level.
> Over the last couple of decades a national competition has developed which I don't take that much interest in- other than to like to see the 2 South Australian teams do well. If I am somewhere where it is on TV I will watch and enjoy it (one of the South Australian teams is doing very well this season, currently 2nd).


He says it is AFL and is on at 5:30 in the morning or sometime around 6:30 in the morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from our trip to Loch Lomond and Oban, and Hannah has now experienced Scottish summer....it rained for 6 hours! It meant going through Glen Coe and over Rannoch Moor there really was little to see as the mist had come right down and virtually hid most of the mountains, such a shame. However on the way back down the lochside at Loch Lomond the sun came out! We stopped at one of the hotels on the loch and Hannah at last got to see the beauty of the place. And Julie, I also pointed out the other side of the Loch and told her that that was where you lived before moving to NZ.


Ah but mist adds to the atmosphere of Glen Coe


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> My response when I saw the photo of Mary's DH was she didn't to need to tell us which He was he looked so much like Matthew. But then when I saw them together I wasn't so sure!


DS#1 looks like my FIL. DH and Matthew look like my Miller.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

never too many pictures mary - have enjoyed all of them. looking forward to seeing mathew's card during kap. --- sam



pacer said:


> I hope you are not tired of my pictures as I have a few more to post. If you see a spot on my pictures, I do apologize as we noticed it at the wedding. I need to take my camera in to be looked at as it is on the lens and we can't find where it is.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> never too many pictures mary - have enjoyed all of them. looking forward to seeing mathew's card during kap. --- sam


He is planning on bringing them and has a little something again for the boys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a big store. --- sam



pacer said:


> The end of my vacation was just as exciting for me as I finally got to visit Mary Maxim. I have ordered from their catalog for decades so I was thrilled to go to the store and was not disappointed to do so. It is a 3 hour drive from where I live so it was a day trip. We were in the store for 4 1/2 hours. Good thing I went with another knitter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> australian football has no rules - it is survival of the fittest and how many you can knock down any way possible on your way to the goal. it is much rougher than american football which is rough enogh. --- sam


That sounds like Rugby to me! Which comes from Rugby in England.
Aussie Rules is somewhere between Soccer and Rugby for roughness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful time you are showing hannah - great memories for both of you. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just got back from our trip to Loch Lomond and Oban, and Hannah has now experienced Scottish summer....it rained for 6 hours! It meant going through Glen Coe and over Rannoch Moor there really was little to see as the mist had come right down and virtually hid most of the mountains, such a shame. However on the way back down the lochside at Loch Lomond the sun came out! We stopped at one of the hotels on the loch and Hannah at last got to see the beauty of the place. And Julie, I also pointed out the other side of the Loch and told her that that was where you lived before moving to NZ.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Question: I brought egg cups back from Germany but do not have an egg cutter. What is the proper way to get the top off the egg? I have tried hitting it with the back of the spoon. cutting it with a knife, etc. and nothing has been tidy.


I just use a knife- sometimes it works beautifully and other times not so well. Crack it with knife first and then put the knife into the gap it makes to get the lip off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very sad kate - i agree - if she can't be well may it be over quickly. --- sam



KateB said:


> Afraid the news about Erin is not good, the doctors can't get her blood pressure down and this is putting a strain on her already compromised heart. Her family have all been called to the hospital. I just hope it's quick for all their sakes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there a reason for that? i will remember that then next time i make soft boiled eggs. they do sound good and would make a quick dinner. --- sam



martina said:


> Sam, the cat knows that he's the one really in charge, and the country can go along as usual, whichever human is at No. 10.
> By the way , after eating the boiled eggs and soldiers the empty shells must have the bottoms smashed out with the spoon .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and to make matters worse the shooter was a marine that had been in iraq. --- sam



Railyn said:


> I am heart sick again with the officers being shot in Batten Rouge. I just don't understand hate at all. This time there was 3 officers killed and at least 3 others shot. I know what this world is coming to---an end--- but it doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> quote=Sorlenna]I used to have a recipe for a fantastic rutabaga soup. No idea where it went! Haven't seen any in the store for a long time either.


Creamy Rutabaga Soup Recipe

I attended a dinner party where this smooth, nutty soup was served as an appetizer in demitasse cups. No one guessed that rutabagas were the main ingredient.-Cappy Hall Rearick, St. Simons Island, Georgia

TOTAL TIME: 65 min. 
MAKES: 10 servings (2-1/2 quarts)

Ingredients

1 medium onion, chopped
1 celery rib, chopped
1 tablespoon butter
4 cups cubed peeled rutabagas (about 2 medium)
1-1/2 cups uncooked long grain rice
1-1/2 cups water
5-1/2 cups chicken broth, divided
1-1/4 cups whole milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
Sour cream and minced fresh chives

Nutritional Facts: 1 cup: 169 calories, 3g fat (1g saturated fat),9mg cholesterol, 696mg sodium, 31g carbohydrate (7g sugars, 2g fiber), 5g protein

Directions

1. In a Dutch oven, saute onion and celery in butter until tender.

2. Add the rutabagas, rice, water and 2-1/2 cups broth.

3. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 25-35 minutes or until rutabagas are tender.

4. In a blender, cover and process soup in batches until smooth.

5. Return all to the pan.

6. Stir in the milk, salt, pepper and remaining broth; heat through (do not boil).

7. Garnish servings with sour cream and chives.

Originally published as Creamy Rutabaga Soup in Taste of Home's Holiday & Celebrations Cookbook Annual 2010, p14

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/creamy-rutabaga-soup

Hearty Cabbage-Rutabaga Slow Cooker Soup Recipe by NerakanDrac

"An easy and delicious weekday meal; just throw the ingredients in your slow cooker in the morning and come home to a hot and ready meal. I find it difficult to keep my roommate from sneaking scoops before dinner! If you are watching your sodium intake, use reduced or no-sodium broth and you are set! Recipe serves 6 as a reasonable size main dish, just add buns or biscuits to make it a full meal."

5 h 25 m
6 servings
236 cals/serv

Ingredients

1/4 large head cabbage, chopped
1/4 large rutabaga, diced
1 1/2 cups uncooked orzo pasta
1/2 large onion, finely chopped
1 whole head garlic, peeled and minced
3 tablespoons chopped fresh dill
6 cups water
2 cups vegetable broth

Directions

1. Place cabbage, rutabaga, orzo pasta, onion, garlic, dill, water, and vegetable broth in a slow cooker.

2. Cover the cooker and cook on Low until vegetables are tender and soup is thickened, 5 to 9 hours.

Footnotes: Cook's Notes:

1. For extra ease: use pre-chopped garlic and powdered/cubed broth. If using powdered broth, increase the water to 8 cups and just throw in the powder.
2. Also consider throwing all of the ingredients (minus water and prepared broth) into the crock of your slow cooker the night before and keep it in the fridge overnight. Then just add water and turn on your slow cooker when you wake up in the morning.
3. Extra delicious with homemade biscuits. This soup should freeze well, though it has never lasted long enough in my house for me to try it!
4. Feel free to substitute barley or rice in the place of orzo.

Easy Cleanup: Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/220753/hearty-cabbage-rutabaga-slow-cooker-soup/

HEARTY RUTABAGA, TURNIP, AND CARROT SOUP

For a simple dinner, present this flavorful soup with some warm crusty bread and a mixed green salad. 
Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 1/2 cups chopped leek (white and pale green parts only)
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 garlic clove, minced
2 cups 1/2-inch pieces peeled turnips
2 cups 1/2-inch pieces peeled rutabagas
2 cups 1/2-inch pieces peeled russet potatoes
2 cups sliced carrots
1 28-ounce can diced tomatoes in juice
4 14 1/2-ounce cans vegetable broth or low-salt chicken broth

PREPARATION

1. Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium-low heat.

2. Add leek, celery and garlic and sauté until vegetables begin to soften, about 5 minutes.

3. Add turnips, rutabagas, potatoes, carrots, tomatoes with juices and 2 cans broth. Bring to boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer until vegetables are very tender, about 45 minutes.

4. Transfer 4 cups soup to processor. Puree until almost smooth. Return puree to pot.

5. Add remaining 2 cans broth; bring to simmer.

6. Season with salt and pepper. Ladle soup into bowls and serve.

Per serving: calories, 189; total fat, 3 g; saturated fat, 0.5 g; cholesterol, 0

this was touted "the ten best potato rutabaga soup recipes. (http://www.yummly.com/recipes/potato-rutabaga-soup) Along with those are many other soups you might enjoy - it is definitely worth a look at this page. --- sam

[[/quote]

Amazing how you have recipes to hand to add when they suit the conversation Sam.

Wonder why the quote reply is not hiding the recipes this time- I noticed when ?Gwen replied that the recipes came up like mine did as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they will enjoy that. --- sam



pacer said:


> He is planning on bringing them and has a little something again for the boys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking of rubgy. anyway you play it - it's a rough game. --- sam



darowil said:


> That sounds like Rugby to me! Which comes from Rugby in England.
> Aussie Rules is somewhere between Soccer and Rugby for roughness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you just love google? --- sam



darowil said:


> Amazing how you have recipes to hand to add when they suit the conversation Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> He says it is AFL and is on at 5:30 in the morning or sometime around 6:30 in the morning.


That the national version of the game I go to most weekends at this time of the year. Adelaide Crows and Port Power are the two South Australian teams. I don't have a favourite, Port have the best colours but are the state level team that everyone loves to hate (though not my least favourite second least for me). All my siblings go for the Crows so maybe I should continue my independence and go for the other team. I was the only one who followed Centrals during my childhood and as we did badly I got a lot of flack from my dear siblings. So I came to hate their team (who unfortunately just beat us Saturday)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking of rubgy. anyway you play it - it's a rough game. --- sam


Yes Rugby is really rough and while it is played here as the major football code in some states it is English.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> That the national version of the game I go to most weekends at this time of the year. Adelaide Crows and Port Power are the two South Australian teams. I don't have a favourite, Port have the best colours but are the state level team that everyone loves to hate (though not my least favourite second least for me). All my siblings go for the Crows so maybe I should continue my independence and go for the other team. I was the only one who followed Centrals during my childhood and as we did badly I got a lot of flack from my dear siblings. So I came to hate their team (who unfortunately just beat us Saturday)


My DH even knows how many hours you are ahead of us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kate so sad about Erin- but as you say if she is not to stay I pray that it will be quick and peaceful. Good that the family have had the chance to go to say what sounds like being their goodbyes to the poor little girl.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> that was a big store. --- sam


It was fun being in a store that caters to knitting. I loved seeing all of the different yarns and patterns. I have been wanting some of the kits so I took advantage of that. I collected free patterns and got some yarns to make some of those patters. I also got a Debi Norville circular needles to try out. I still want some of the other kits later. I need to make up what I bought which I have 2 of those started.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> My DH even knows how many hours you are ahead of us.


I assume they never have SANFL on but that is the one I follow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

baseball update. both boys won their respectful tourneys. avery with a trophy and ayden with a bicycle. i guess this is done every year in Paulding. a rather sad happening at the Paulding game. the rule is stated "that you will not heckle the pitcher". which the other team ignored and were unmerciful in their heckling. one of our coaches went over to the their third base umpire and asked him if he could tell his players to stop the heckling of the pitcher. to wit the umpire said "i'm not telling my players a f---ing thing!" our coach said something and turned around to leave and the other coach took a swing at him. this caused the main coach to come out of the dugout yelling and swinging - so the rest of the coaches of our team took him down just to quiet him down. Paulding tourneys always have paid umpires for homeplate. it took him about ten seconds to tell the paulding team they had just forfeited the game and told them to leave. evidently the team mother's were giving the coaches a collective piece of their minds and he kept shouting shut the f--- up. i can imagine how the coaches wives felt. and what an example to set for the team. and it certainly wasn't fair to the boys of the team to have the lost the game that way - because their coaches did not know what sportsmanship is. i was amused at avery - he said - i'm not jealous of the bike ayden got - i'm jealous because i didn't get to see the fight. lol so - one more toruney for avery in Kendalville, Indiana - maybe an hour and a half west of us on USRoute 6. so that will take some driving. then the rest of the summer is free although they will no doubt have gary out in the yard playing ball the rest of the summer. he won't mind - they all love the game. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> baseball update. both boys won their respectful tourneys. avery with a trophy and ayden with a bicycle. i guess this is done every year in Paulding. a rather sad happening at the Paulding game. the rule is stated "that you will not heckle the pitcher". which the other team ignored and were unmerciful in their heckling. one of our coaches went over to the their third base umpire and asked him if he could tell his players to stop the heckling of the pitcher. to wit the umpire said "i'm not telling my players a f---ing thing!" our coach said something and turned around to leave and the other coach took a swing at him. this caused the main coach to come out of the dugout yelling and swinging - so the rest of the coaches of our team took him down just to quiet him down. Paulding tourneys always have paid umpires for homeplate. it took him about ten seconds to tell the paulding team they had just forfeited the game and told them to leave. evidently the team mother's were giving the coaches a collective piece of their minds and he kept shouting shut the f--- up. i can imagine how the coaches wives felt. and what an example to set for the team. and it certainly wasn't fair to the boys of the team to have the lost the game that way - because their coaches did not know what sportsmanship is. i was amused at avery - he said - i'm not jealous of the bike ayden got - i'm jealous because i didn't get to see the fight. lol so - one more toruney for avery in Kendalville, Indiana - maybe an hour and a half west of us on USRoute 6. so that will take some driving. then the rest of the summer is free although they will no doubt have gary out in the yard playing ball the rest of the summer. he won't mind - they all love the game. --- sam


Thats a terrible example to set kids. And what a shame of a way to win a game. I'm sure they would feel better for winning on their own merits not the poor behaviour of the adults connected to the other team. What is it about boys especially who love to watch a fight?

And now I am off to do a few things. Like have a walk and a coffee. The back to cook Lasagna for tomorrow. David loves it and hard to do in our place so will do it here. Was going to do it last night but ending up with sausages at our place to show David's aunt our place. And neither of us around tonight. But as I am out most of tomorrow and Wednesday figure I will cook it today. Don't usually get myself so organised!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I'm watching Wild France Alpine Wondeland about wild horses in France. Lovely.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I decided to go a with the same pattern for all the baby blankets coming up.
So here is the progress on the blanket I made today.

Gage and I are off to bed. It is 11:30pm and we should have been in bed before now. We'll do the breathing exercise the counselor taught him to do before going to bed. I told him he can do it 
anytime he is feeling stressed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What???!!!....Southerners have an accent!!!!????...ROFLMAO!!!! Love this!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't eaten/tried turnips or rutabega in probably 50+ years....think it is time for me to give the a try again. Tastes do change....do eat turnip greens.


I've never heard of eating the tops before


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> baseball update. both boys won their respectful tourneys. avery with a trophy and ayden with a bicycle. i guess this is done every year in Paulding. a rather sad happening at the Paulding game. the rule is stated "that you will not heckle the pitcher". which the other team ignored and were unmerciful in their heckling. one of our coaches went over to the their third base umpire and asked him if he could tell his players to stop the heckling of the pitcher. to wit the umpire said "i'm not telling my players a f---ing thing!" our coach said something and turned around to leave and the other coach took a swing at him. this caused the main coach to come out of the dugout yelling and swinging - so the rest of the coaches of our team took him down just to quiet him down. Paulding tourneys always have paid umpires for homeplate. it took him about ten seconds to tell the paulding team they had just forfeited the game and told them to leave. evidently the team mother's were giving the coaches a collective piece of their minds and he kept shouting shut the f--- up. i can imagine how the coaches wives felt. and what an example to set for the team. and it certainly wasn't fair to the boys of the team to have the lost the game that way - because their coaches did not know what sportsmanship is. i was amused at avery - he said - i'm not jealous of the bike ayden got - i'm jealous because i didn't get to see the fight. lol so - one more toruney for avery in Kendalville, Indiana - maybe an hour and a half west of us on USRoute 6. so that will take some driving. then the rest of the summer is free although they will no doubt have gary out in the yard playing ball the rest of the summer. he won't mind - they all love the game. --- sam


Sounds like those coaches were real class acts, good grief, if that's how the adults act I wonder the kids weren't behaving. Congrats to Ayden on the bike.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I decided to go a with the same pattern for all the baby blankets coming up.
> So here is the progress on the blanket I made today.
> 
> Gage and I are off to bed. It is 11:30pm and we should have been in bed before now. We'll do the breathing exercise the counselor taught him to do before going to bed. I told him he can do it
> anytime he is feeling stressed.


Very pretty blanket


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they actually were winning the game by quite a large margin so they probably would have won anyhow. you have to remember these are ten year olds - they thought the fight was cool. i think it is a boy thing. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thats a terrible example to set kids. And what a shame of a way to win a game. I'm sure they would feel better for winning on their own merits not the poor behaviour of the adults connected to the other team. What is it about boys especially who love to watch a fight?
> 
> And now I am off to do a few things. Like have a walk and a coffee. The back to cook Lasagna for tomorrow. David loves it and hard to do in our place so will do it here. Was going to do it last night but ending up with sausages at our place to show David's aunt our place. And neither of us around tonight. But as I am out most of tomorrow and Wednesday figure I will cook it today. Don't usually get myself so organised!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely melody - so even - just perfect. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So I decided to go a with the same pattern for all the baby blankets coming up.
> So here is the progress on the blanket I made today.
> 
> Gage and I are off to bed. It is 11:30pm and we should have been in bed before now. We'll do the breathing exercise the counselor taught him to do before going to bed. I told him he can do it
> anytime he is feeling stressed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to remember - this was the paulding team coaches - not ours. our guys were totally calm about the whole thing. and they did feel bad for the boys on the other team. it was not fair to them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like those coaches were real class acts, good grief, if that's how the adults act I wonder the kids weren't behaving. Congrats to Ayden on the bike.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Afraid the news about Erin is not good, the doctors can't get her blood pressure down and this is putting a strain on her already compromised heart. Her family have all been called to the hospital. I just hope it's quick for all their sakes.


Such sad news Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> my dad always used egg cups - he made the best soft boiled eggs ever - i always had him take the top off - he did a grand job. loved his eggs. golly - where did that memory come frm. --- sam


Husband makes the best egg and soldiers in this house , me I've been know to burn boiled eggs ????
Husband also makes the best poached eggs . I love them on toast . Mine are hit and miss sometimes so rubbery they could bounce ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> they are also good sliced thin and eaten raw. --- sam


Mishka loves raw turnip . Sits there staring at me while I'm trying and muttering to chop the turnip in pieces . She likes it in big chunks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So I decided to go a with the same pattern for all the baby blankets coming up.
> So here is the progress on the blanket I made today.
> 
> Gage and I are off to bed. It is 11:30pm and we should have been in bed before now. We'll do the breathing exercise the counselor taught him to do before going to bed. I told him he can do it
> anytime he is feeling stressed.


Blankets looking great Mel 
Hope you are both having a good restful sleep


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> baseball update. both boys won their respectful tourneys. avery with a trophy and ayden with a bicycle. i guess this is done every year in Paulding. a rather sad happening at the Paulding game. the rule is stated "that you will not heckle the pitcher". which the other team ignored and were unmerciful in their heckling. one of our coaches went over to the their third base umpire and asked him if he could tell his players to stop the heckling of the pitcher. to wit the umpire said "i'm not telling my players a f---ing thing!" our coach said something and turned around to leave and the other coach took a swing at him. this caused the main coach to come out of the dugout yelling and swinging - so the rest of the coaches of our team took him down just to quiet him down. Paulding tourneys always have paid umpires for homeplate. it took him about ten seconds to tell the paulding team they had just forfeited the game and told them to leave. evidently the team mother's were giving the coaches a collective piece of their minds and he kept shouting shut the f--- up. i can imagine how the coaches wives felt. and what an example to set for the team. and it certainly wasn't fair to the boys of the team to have the lost the game that way - because their coaches did not know what sportsmanship is. i was amused at avery - he said - i'm not jealous of the bike ayden got - i'm jealous because i didn't get to see the fight. lol so - one more toruney for avery in Kendalville, Indiana - maybe an hour and a half west of us on USRoute 6. so that will take some driving. then the rest of the summer is free although they will no doubt have gary out in the yard playing ball the rest of the summer. he won't mind - they all love the game. --- sam


We had similar things happen when DS#2 played football when he was young, it was always the adults who had the arguments and it put Neil (DS) off of football. He then started playing rugby....and that ended well - not!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now that helps me know what a graham cracker is (as for us crackers are savoury!).


 :sm24: Me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here in GA we don't even call them egg and soldiers. We just have soft boiled eggs which for me personally will tear up a piece of buttered toast and put the soft boiled egg in with it in a bowl. Don't have them often but from time to time get a craving for them.


So not in an egg cup? I thought just everyone had egg cups.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have more trouble understanding some US accents than Scottish...!


 :sm06: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am not a fan of turnip/rutabaga ????
> 
> Breakfast has been eaten and dishes washed.
> Gage has showered and dressed. (UUnbeknownst to him his dad has gotten a fishing pole for him and plans to come pick him up and take him fishing today☺)
> ...


I hope they had a great time. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> So great to see Gage smiling! I hope he catches a big one!


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I use both turnip and swede grated in soups. I dont really like either any other way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> The next part of our journey took us to Minnesota and a lovely visit with Machriste.


Thanks for sharing all those wonderful photos. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


I am saddened for her family. They and the medical team have fought so hard for her life. May they be comforted by the memory of their sweet baby girl.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


So sorry for the parents to lose their precious baby but Erin is no longer suffering. I know the grieving will be difficult for the family. My prayers are with the family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> So not in an egg cup? I thought just everyone had egg cups.


We don't have egg cups.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor baby, prayers for them all.


Poor little baby Erin, so sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


Sad for you all, Kate- but I think in the long run everyone will feel it was a merciful release. Her time on earth was not exactly quality time, poor little darling.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Question: I brought egg cups back from Germany but do not have an egg cutter. What is the proper way to get the top off the egg? I have tried hitting it with the back of the spoon. cutting it with a knife, etc. and nothing has been tidy.


I use a knife.... with practice. I dont know of any other way. Maybe there is a cutter? Will read on and see what others say.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sad for you all, Kate- but I think in the long run everyone will feel it was a merciful release. Her time on earth was not exactly quality time, poor little darling.


Well said Julie. So sad for the poor family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> my dad always used egg cups - he made the best soft boiled eggs ever - i always had him take the top off - he did a grand job. loved his eggs. golly - where did that memory come frm. --- sam


I wonder why they stopped selling cups there then? :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and to make matters worse the shooter was a marine that had been in iraq. --- sam


This was on our news tonight. :sm03:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> is there a reason for that? i will remember that then next time i make soft boiled eggs. they do sound good and would make a quick dinner. --- sam


Yes, it's so the witches can't use them as boats.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


She fought so hard to live, but now she's peaceful and safe. Prayers for her family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats a terrible example to set kids. And what a shame of a way to win a game. I'm sure they would feel better for winning on their own merits not the poor behaviour of the adults connected to the other team. What is it about boys especially who love to watch a fight?
> 
> And now I am off to do a few things. Like have a walk and a coffee. The back to cook Lasagna for tomorrow. David loves it and hard to do in our place so will do it here. Was going to do it last night but ending up with sausages at our place to show David's aunt our place. And neither of us around tonight. But as I am out most of tomorrow and Wednesday figure I will cook it today. Don't usually get myself so organised!


I agree bad behaviour spoiling the game and shocking example.

Enjoy you lasagne.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> they actually were winning the game by quite a large margin so they probably would have won anyhow. you have to remember these are ten year olds - they thought the fight was cool. i think it is a boy thing. --- sam


 :sm24: And congratulations on winning the bike.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


Very sad but young as she was it really seems to have the best outcome with all her compounding issues. 
And now the poor parents get to go home to face knowing their little girl will never come home to use them. While clearly they knew since her birth she would probably never get home it will be so final. 
Erin sure fought hard.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh no my hear breaks for Erins family as well as the Dr's and nurses who cared for her. Hopefully the passing was peaceful. She will get her wings and watch out for her family and friends. 

Poor little baby girl. 

RIP Erin????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


So sorry Kate. Erin's suffering is over but her parents' suffering is not. I hope that they will find a way of coping with this. Hugs for you and for the precious family as they grieve. Prayers for them from NY State.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate, so sorry on the passing of tiny Erin. She's now at peace and in the arms of the Lord. I'm praying for peace for the family also. This Monday is starting out sad too with our going to the funeral of DD's best friend's mother. We raised our babies together and were enjoying raising the grandkids together (DD's friend has 3 and her brother has 2). RIP dear Marge.

After the funeral, we'll come home and DD and I will do some things before she heads off to a conference in FL tomorrow morning. When she gets back, she'll be running the week long camp for the Chicago Lighthouse for the Blind. Hope there aren't any inciidents as she takes them around on public transportation. I can imagine how horrible being involved in the terrible world events would be for us and can only imagine how a person who has less ability to run for their life becomes panicked with the thought of these things happening to them.

I think I'll have DD go with me to look for the artwork I want to put up in the living room - it's been over a year and I still haven't done that. This consulting job has cut into my homemaking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Oh no my hear breaks for Erins family as well as the Dr's and nurses who cared for her. Hopefully the passing was peaceful. She will get her wings and watch out for her family and friends.
> 
> Poor little baby girl.
> 
> RIP Erin????


You are so right. I have never forgotten the 2 babies that I cuddled that passed. We all got so attached to them. I thought of how much love they felt from us even though their lives were so short. One was an orphan and the nurses held a funeral for that precious baby. We all made sure that this baby knew love. Doctors and volunteers also attended and the hospital Chaplain spoke along with those who cared for him. I also like what you said about "She will get her wings....." Beautifully said Mel. This sweet family of Erin now has people from all over the world caring about them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So not in an egg cup? I thought just everyone had egg cups.


I learnt they didn't in the early days of the TP when Fireball who started the Tea Party designed egg cosies. Often ended up talking about eating boiled eggs!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I use a knife.... with practice. I dont know of any other way. Maybe there is a cutter? Will read on and see what others say.


I think you right. But never seen one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I learnt they didn't in the early days of the TP when Fireball who started the Tea Party designed egg cosies. Often ended up talking about eating boiled eggs!


When I lived in Canada as a child, we had egg cups, then I bought some when I lived in Germany to bring back when we moved back to the States. Don't know if I could even find them now. I guess we get into the habit of having them fried and here they are mostly over easy. I taught my friends in Germany how to do over easy eggs for their American friends. I miss poached eggs and soft boiled eggs now that we are talking about them. Made them while at Heinz's studio in Vienna as no frying pan but there were no egg cups either, so we just peeled them. I told DH to leave most of the egg shell on and use that as the cup, LOL. He liked to peel the whole thing. We never did get the knack of getting the top off without lots of little egg shell pieces still hanging on. I don't seem to remember that problem in Canada, but then Mom probably always cut the top off for me.

Just found this. Click on the picture and then on the arrows to see how they do it. 
http://epare.com/products/epeg01?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=18566064070&gclid=CKS-n-zx_M0CFQMQaQodZjcMXQ

Looks like it is the egg cup, cutter, and spoon. A little pricey but think it should last. If we did it often enough I'm sure we'd get better with a knife.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers for the poor parents of Erin.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was thinking of rubgy. anyway you play it - it's a rough game. --- sam


Learning so much on here. Now if I can just remember it.

Congrats to the boys for their wins. Shame on the coaches of the other team.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I lived in Canada as a child, we had egg cups, then I bought some when I lived in Germany to bring back when we moved back to the States. Don't know if I could even find them now. I guess we get into the habit of having them fried and here they are mostly over easy. I taught my friends in Germany how to do over easy eggs for their American friends. I miss poached eggs and soft boiled eggs now that we are talking about them. Made them while at Heinz's studio in Vienna as no frying pan but there were no egg cups either, so we just peeled them. I told DH to leave most of the egg shell on and use that as the cup, LOL. He liked to peel the whole thing. We never did get the knack of getting the top off without lots of little egg shell pieces still hanging on. I don't seem to remember that problem in Canada, but then Mom probably always cut the top off for me.
> 
> Just found this. Click on the picture and then on the arrows to see how they do it.
> http://epare.com/products/epeg01?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=18566064070&gclid=CKS-n-zx_M0CFQMQaQodZjcMXQ
> ...


Well there IS such a thing... as you say a bit pricey. I will stick with the knife. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of eating the tops before


I grew up eating turnip greens and mustard greens too. Might be a Southern thing. :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


Such sad news Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I think you right. But never seen one.


Maybe we should ask the queen how she cuts hers ???? If anyone knows if there is a special cutter surely it will be them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm off to bath the dog and get soaking wet in the process. Good thing it's 26 c out there at least we will both dry quick


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wondered the same thing (recipes not hidden)


darowil said:


> Amazing how you have recipes to hand to add when they suit the conversation Sam.
> 
> Wonder why the quote reply is not hiding the recipes this time- I noticed when ?Gwen replied that the recipes came up like mine did as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to both boys! What a shame about the fight. Certainly hope those coaches with the poor sportsmanship will NOT be coaches again.


thewren said:


> baseball update. both boys won their respectful tourneys. avery with a trophy and ayden with a bicycle. i guess this is done every year in Paulding. a rather sad happening at the Paulding game. the rule is stated "that you will not heckle the pitcher". which the other team ignored and were unmerciful in their heckling. one of our coaches went over to the their third base umpire and asked him if he could tell his players to stop the heckling of the pitcher. to wit the umpire said "i'm not telling my players a f---ing thing!" our coach said something and turned around to leave and the other coach took a swing at him. this caused the main coach to come out of the dugout yelling and swinging - so the rest of the coaches of our team took him down just to quiet him down. Paulding tourneys always have paid umpires for homeplate. it took him about ten seconds to tell the paulding team they had just forfeited the game and told them to leave. evidently the team mother's were giving the coaches a collective piece of their minds and he kept shouting shut the f--- up. i can imagine how the coaches wives felt. and what an example to set for the team. and it certainly wasn't fair to the boys of the team to have the lost the game that way - because their coaches did not know what sportsmanship is. i was amused at avery - he said - i'm not jealous of the bike ayden got - i'm jealous because i didn't get to see the fight. lol so - one more toruney for avery in Kendalville, Indiana - maybe an hour and a half west of us on USRoute 6. so that will take some driving. then the rest of the summer is free although they will no doubt have gary out in the yard playing ball the rest of the summer. he won't mind - they all love the game. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is such a lovely pattern. Your work as usual is great too.


gagesmom said:


> So I decided to go a with the same pattern for all the baby blankets coming up.
> So here is the progress on the blanket I made today.
> 
> Gage and I are off to bed. It is 11:30pm and we should have been in bed before now. We'll do the breathing exercise the counselor taught him to do before going to bed. I told him he can do it
> anytime he is feeling stressed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here you can even buy them canned, which I do since you have to cook so much to get much from the tops.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of eating the tops before


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences to the family. Glad that it was quick if it was to happen. God bless this family.


KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> This was on our news tonight. :sm03:


I am wondering, as two of these recent crimes were plotted by Military men who had seen service in Afghanistan, the one, Iraq, the other, whether it may be PTSD - We train them up to kill, but do little to help them debrief.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I grew up eating turnip greens and mustard greens too. Might be a Southern thing. :sm01:


I've known of eating turnip greens for yoinks, not sure where I learned of it- if I get a chance I'll check my facsimile Mrs Beeton- I am a bit involved with the Lace Party this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you can even buy them canned, which I do since you have to cook so much to get much from the tops.


It is the same with any leaf!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you need to remember - this was the paulding team coaches - not ours. our guys were totally calm about the whole thing. and they did feel bad for the boys on the other team. it was not fair to them. --- sam


I realized it was your competition, good that you have good coaches.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, congratulations to both boys. 
Kate, how sad but at least wee Erin is out of pain and suffering. I hope her dear parents are supported through their terrible grief.
Mel, a beautiful blanket. Gage is so handsome.
Maya and I had our hour walk. Slept a lot yesterday but feel better today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


That poor family, but since she couldn't get well, it's a blessing the end has come. My condolences.

As Julie said, she fought hard but has suffered so much in her short life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We had similar things happen when DS#2 played football when he was young, it was always the adults who had the arguments and it put Neil (DS) off of football. He then started playing rugby....and that ended well - not!


That is one of the reasons I don't like hockey, some coaches & parents get so stupid about it, they seen to forget it's just a game, their kids aren't all going to the NHL????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you can even buy them canned, which I do since you have to cook so much to get much from the tops.


Sort of like cooking spinach or beet tops? I like both of those but DH not so much


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good Morning.???? 
Looks to be a bright sunny day out.
10:45am and Gage and I have slept in. Always nice to do☺

Thank you for your compliments on the blanket. I think I could probably Knit this pattern in my sleep. Lol.???? 

Julie you have brought up a valid point. Maybe the people responsible for these horrendous acts could be suffering from P.T.S.D.

Off I go ask I need to get this day started 
talk to you all later.????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Here is the flowered dress Sam what do you think


Very pretty Sonja ! That is one I would like to try can you tell me where the pattern is from please.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wonder why they stopped selling cups there then? :sm24:


I had really to hunt for egg cups here- very hard to track down- little point in making egg cosies without a cup- back in Dave's day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Very pretty Sonja ! That is one I would like to try can you tell me where the pattern is from please.


Got it from you tube Jackie it's called baby crochet dress which won't get you far as lots of dresses come up but if you type cascade crochet stitch into your search bar the dress comes up too . It's a picture of a dark purple dress


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good Morning.????
> Looks to be a bright sunny day out.
> 10:45am and Gage and I have slept in. Always nice to do☺
> 
> ...


I think it is a very real possibility, Mel. Of course with them routinely being shot dead it seems, unlikely that it may be followed up.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Good morning from Alabama. It is bright blue skies this morning. Although this week promises record breaking temps of triple digits I am content to be where I am. 
Mel, the blanket pattern is absolutely beautiful. 
Sam, congratulations to the boys on their respective wins. Even though there was bad sportsmanship involved by "adults". 
Prayers of comfort being sent out for the parents, family and friends of little Erin. 
I, for one, do not care for soft boiled eggs much. My DD1 and GD always liked them. They have had some very cute egg cups. Not sure where they got them. Zoe was given eggs and soldiers from early on as her dads family had lived in England for a while and they loved eggs that way. She also ate "ice lollies". She had no idea what I meant when offering a Popsicle. 
As for turnip greens, they are my favorite of the dark leafy veggies. I also like collard and mustard greens. Definitely a staple of southern cooking. I am going to have to try the turnip, rutabaga, carrot soup! My mom used to sneak turnips in with the potatoes in stew. I always loved it but my eldest brother didn't (and still doesn't) like turnips. So much so he wouldn't even taste of turnip greens. I told him the flavor is nothing like the root but he, in his 50s at the time, still refused. I had to laugh.

Loved all the vacation photos. Matthews drawings are so amazing. 
I'm sure there was more I was going to say but crs strikes again.
Have a wonderful day/night
Ev


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering, as two of these recent crimes were plotted by Military men who had seen service in Afghanistan, the one, Iraq, the other, whether it may be PTSD - We train them up to kill, but do little to help them debrief.


Very good point!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate, so sorry on the passing of tiny Erin. She's now at peace and in the arms of the Lord. I'm praying for peace for the family also. This Monday is starting out sad too with our going to the funeral of DD's best friend's mother. We raised our babies together and were enjoying raising the grandkids together (DD's friend has 3 and her brother has 2). RIP dear Marge.
> 
> After the funeral, we'll come home and DD and I will do some things before she heads off to a conference in FL tomorrow morning. When she gets back, she'll be running the week long camp for the Chicago Lighthouse for the Blind. Hope there aren't any inciidents as she takes them around on public transportation. I can imagine how horrible being involved in the terrible world events would be for us and can only imagine how a person who has less ability to run for their life becomes panicked with the thought of these things happening to them.
> 
> I think I'll have DD go with me to look for the artwork I want to put up in the living room - it's been over a year and I still haven't done that. This consulting job has cut into my homemaking.


Rookie, so sad to say good-bye to a friend. Hope all goes well for. DD on her trip and when she returns.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, love the blanket.

EJS, I always think I want to live somewhere warmer but that sounds really too warm. We could cook our eggs on the sidewalk.

Sassafras, glad today is better. I'm sure the sleep did you good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Very good point!


A very sad one though.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


So sorry to hear that Kate since she put up such a fight,but maybe better for her, though not much of a comfort to her family condolences to all


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I use a knife.... with practice. I dont know of any other way. Maybe there is a cutter? Will read on and see what others say.


lots of boiled egg toppers about......just google egg toppers


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

come on all you gardeners what is this plant called? stands 3 feet tall at present and about as wide, is it a ember of the fuchsia family leaves are similar


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Went to Arran on the boat today and the weather for once was nice, although, as you can see it was a bit breezy on the boat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:



> Went to Arran on the boat today and the weather for once was nice, although, as you can see it was a bit breezy on the boat!


Breezy, yes, but worth it?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Very good point!


Personally I don't think so. I think they are bad people who only want to harm others.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Breezy, yes, but worth it?


Yes, it was. We had intended taking the car over and seeing a bit more of the island, but the ferry was fully booked for cars, so we went as foot passengers and just stayed in Brodick.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

agnescr said:


> lots of boiled egg toppers about......just google egg toppers


I was just about to post that. Don't forget the egg spoons, either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Personally I don't think so. I think they are bad people who only want to harm others.


I would agree, when it is people like the Nice (France) killer, but Mary, I think you would have to agree that very little is done to de-sensitise the Military on return.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, it was. We had intended taking the car over and seeing a bit more of the island, but the ferry was fully booked for cars, so we went as foot passengers and just stayed in Brodick.


Given the short time Hannah is with you, a good solution.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, boat ride to Aran sounds fun. Did you visit yarn shop?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some funnies from mjs:--

My apologies that I was not able to send the whole thing- on life in Texas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another from mjs:-

EATING IN THE FIFTIES

Pasta had not been invented. It was macaroni or spaghetti.
Curry was a surname.
A take-away was a mathematical problem.
Pizza? Sounds like a leaning tower somewhere.
Bananas and oranges only appeared at Christmas time.
All chips were plain.
Oil was for lubricating; fat was for cooking.
Tea was made in a teapot using tea leaves and never green.
Cubed sugar was regarded as posh.
Chickens didn't have fingers in those days.
None of us had ever heard of yogurt.
Healthy food consisted of anything edible.
Cooking outside was called camping.
Seaweed was not a recognized food.
'Kebab' was not even a word, never mind a food.
Sugar enjoyed a good press in those days, and was regarded as being white gold.
Prunes were medicinal.
Surprisingly muesli was readily available. It was called cattle feed.
Pineapples came in chunks in a tin; we had only ever seen a picture of a real one.
Water came out of the tap. If someone had suggested bottling it and charging more than gasoline for it, they would have become a laughing stock.
The one thing that we never, ever, had on/at our table in the fifties ... was elbows, hats and cell phones!


Be kinder than is necessary because everyone you meet is fighting some kind of battle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another that came by email from mjs- not a funny, but of interest:

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-36534695?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=news_magazine_160716


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I wondered the same thing (recipes not hidden)/quote]
> 
> If the "quote" part or the brackets gets messed up somehow, it goes in as part of your response. I took the first bracket out of the closing quote here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sort of like cooking spinach or beet tops? I like both of those but DH not so much


Exactly like that--I'm not fond of collards or mustard so much, but I do love spinach and will eat turnip greens as long as they have a little bacon in 'em. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kate, my deepest condolences on Erin's passing. Bless her wee soul.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh what fun! We received your rain just now so that is why it was nice for you...LOL....having quite a steady downpour right now.


KateB said:


> Went to Arran on the boat today and the weather for once was nice, although, as you can see it was a bit breezy on the boat!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Greg came by earlier today. Instead of tonight. We all went for a walk to the new Dollorama store that opened. Was nice out and even nicer to get out and do something together.????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe just give her the whole turnip - something for her to chew on. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Mishka loves raw turnip . Sits there staring at me while I'm trying and muttering to chop the turnip in pieces . She likes it in big chunks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to erin's family so the healing can begin - we know erin is well taken care of now - it is to the living we need to concentrate on. very sad. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe because we americans usually don't take time for breakfast and if we do it is on the run. why cook when you can have a mcdonals's breakfast sandwich. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I wonder why they stopped selling cups there then? :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - definitely - what a good reason. --- sam



martina said:


> Yes, it's so the witches can't use them as boats.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

egg cutters galore. --- sam

http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=iba&hsimp=yhs-1&type=veds_5312_CRW_US&p=sofr-boiled+egg+cutter



darowil said:


> I think you right. But never seen one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an idea eggs for the queen come already topless. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Maybe we should ask the queen how she cuts hers ???? If anyone knows if there is a special cutter surely it will be them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

usually i just delete everything but the title of the first recipe so you know what i am talking about. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I wondered the same thing (recipes not hidden)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an idea there is going to be a lot of discussion in a lot of households over this. and the sponsor is not going to be happy either. i just think to not see that your players follow the rules is not teaching good sportsmanship - they just wanted to win at any cost. avery's team beat an undefeated Defiance team - they had not lost a game all summer - when gary was talking to the defiance coach he said it was good that the boys lost once in a while - they would learn they can't always win. now that's sportsmanship. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to both boys! What a shame about the fight. Certainly hope those coaches with the poor sportsmanship will NOT be coaches again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

triple digits - wow - it is going to be real warm for you - hope you stay inside where it is cool. i don't think i have ever had mustard or turnip greens greens - would like to try them. --- sam



EJS said:


> Good morning from Alabama. It is bright blue skies this morning. Although this week promises record breaking temps of triple digits I am content to be where I am.
> Mel, the blanket pattern is absolutely beautiful.
> Sam, congratulations to the boys on their respective wins. Even though there was bad sportsmanship involved by "adults".
> Prayers of comfort being sent out for the parents, family and friends of little Erin.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love it - you say "and the weather for once was nice" and you are dressed like it is winter time. i just thought it was funny. i always take a ferry boat ride when i'm in seattle - an hour each way to bremerton. --- sam



KateB said:


> Went to Arran on the boat today and the weather for once was nice, although, as you can see it was a bit breezy on the boat!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

This is my third time trying to leave a post. This laptop leaves a lot to be desired. Julie I'm so sorry to hear about your hip and with it being bone on bone has to be extremely painful. When will the Dr's know how they will address your anesthetic because of your heart? If I understand it correctly. I will keep you in my prayers as always.
Have a great Monday dear friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's especially true here in the states - the va hospitals are so poorly run and the waiting times are so long that it is fairly useless trying to get help. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I would agree, when it is people like the Nice (France) killer, but Mary, I think you would have to agree that very little is done to de-sensitise the Military on return.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, boat ride to Aran sounds fun. Did you visit yarn shop?


Unfortunately not! I don't think there is one on Arran.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love this julie - a much simpler time - think i would like to go back to the 50's. i could walk uptown without my parents worrying about my safety. of course i always lived in small towns of a couple of thousand - it might have been different in the city. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:-
> 
> EATING IN THE FIFTIES


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love it - you say "and the weather for once was nice" and you are dressed like it is winter time. i just thought it was funny. i always take a ferry boat ride when i'm in seattle - an hour each way to bremerton. --- sam


It was breezy on the boat! :sm09: Later I was down to just a t-shirt......well not quite *just* a t-shirt, but you know what I mean! :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was great julie - thanks. i remember seeing some of them in our travels when we were growing up. also the burma shave signs. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another that came by email from mjs- not a funny, but of interest:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-36534695?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=news_magazine_160716


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother made the best dandilion with bacon - yummy. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Exactly like that--I'm not fond of collards or mustard so much, but I do love spinach and will eat turnip greens as long as they have a little bacon in 'em. LOL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> This is the face of excitement????
> 
> Love to see this smile????


Love to see that smile, too! ( He looks like he is getting tall, Mel!)♡


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love to see that smile, too! ( He looks like he is getting tall, Mel!)♡


He sure is growing tall????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I think she is having a wonderful time, Bonnie. She arrived in Albania this morning, to visit friends. Your time at the lake sounds very relaxing. Send a picture! Enjoy!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, what a happy looking boy, hope he has a great time fishing. Do they fish in the river? My granda used to fish for trout in the Saugeen River up by Flesherton somewhere. & come home with boney little buggers, (like overgrown sardines????????)I thought I hated fish until we moved to Saskatchewan where there are real fish & you don't have to pick bones ????
> 
> April, I bet your daughter is having a real adventure. When I was in Germany when was young my friend & I were to visit Austria but there was flooding in the mountains & washed out roads so it never happened & I'm sure I'll never get there now.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I was just on facebook and saw another sad turn of events. 

A man wielding an ax on a train in Germany has attacked at least 20 people and some are suffering life threatening injuries. This man was shot and killed the report says.

Dear Lord this is just not the way the world is supposed to be. Thoughts and prayers to these people and all their families. ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am glad you took a long rest! Feel better!


pacer said:


> I am not sure what I just did. I was not feeling well yesterday, so I slept most of the day and still managed to sleep 9 hours last night. I am getting laundry done and have to teach in a short while. I felt much better this morning. I hope to continue to get better as I have been fighting this crud for over 2 weeks now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had a wonderful thunder and lightening storm during the night - almost to the point where you wondered if you should go to the basement or not. it was wonderful. the lightening was so bright - i didn't sleep the two hours it was going on. some of the time i was at the window watching. i so love a good storm like that. not sure how much rain we got - will ask gary. it was blowing so hard i'm not sure if it could get in the rain gauge or not. heidi had left her kitchen windows open - the floor is not clean from mopping up the water. lol i closed up and turned on the a/c since that way the wind was open it hit the windows on all three sides of my house. we needed the rain.

i slept most of the day today for some reason - i was just weary. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful photo of Kate and Hannah on the ferry.☺


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I can't imagine waking up to such a mountain view each day. What a gift that must be! Your lovely descriptions make me think I can smell that air, too, Daralene!


Cashmeregma said:


> So beautiful. I can almost smell the air, in fact I can in my mind. Such lovely memories this brings back.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the baby items and the adorable custom sweater! !


pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some of my vacation pictures, but it will take a few posts as I have many pictures.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice family! Good to put a face to your name!


pacer said:


> Now to share some beautiful pictures of our travel in the farming communities of Nebraska.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, loved the 50's piece. A safer, gentler time IMHO.
Water jogged an hour and did 25 minutes weights. Definitely feeling better.
Daralene, thank you.
Saw on Facebook it was Sandi's birthday. Julie, can't remember her last name starts like THOUR, she is married to Alan, who had ulcerative colitis.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we had a wonderful thunder and lightening storm during the night - almost to the point where you wondered if you should go to the basement or not. it was wonderful. the lightening was so bright - i didn't sleep the two hours it was going on. some of the time i was at the window watching. i so love a good storm like that. not sure how much rain we got - will ask gary. it was blowing so hard i'm not sure if it could get in the rain gauge or not. heidi had left her kitchen windows open - the floor is not clean from mopping up the water. lol i closed up and turned on the a/c since that way the wind was open it hit the windows on all three sides of my house. we needed the rain.
> 
> i slept most of the day today for some reason - i was just weary. --- sam


I miss good thunderstorms. I always slept so well when we had them! I've been thinking (or imagining) I hear thunder, though of course here, that doesn't mean anything. :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really enjoyed the storm we had this afternoon. I just left the door to the deck open so I could hear it pounding on the tin roof of my craft area. It was almost musical and definitely cooled things off. I had been out there working on another small table that I'll show you folks once I've finished it. It is a collaborative piece; the base is a piece that DH carved over 20 years ago that I just fell in love with and then yesterday I got him to put a small round top on it. I spent today using the Unicorn SPiT gel stuff on it and then poly. I've got 3 coats of high gloss poly on the top and a satin on the base. Will decide in the morning if it needs another coat of poly.



Sorlenna said:


> I miss good thunderstorms. I always slept so well when we had them! I've been thinking (or imagining) I hear thunder, though of course here, that doesn't mean anything. :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just for your purusal if you are so inclined - 60 GF zucchini desserts. --- sam

http://glutenfreeeasily.com/gluten-free-zucchini-dessert-recipes/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you are done with the riddles use the url at the bottom to check your answers. --- sam

10 Challenging riddles
I do enjoy a good riddle. Not only because riddles are fun to crack, but because they force my mind down unfamiliar channels, like water through dusty streams. I find I have to think in weird and interesting ways. Even if I don't guess correctly, I always benefit from the new experience. Below you'll find 10 riddles that will challenge your thinking, how many can you solve? Check your score at the bottom!
Riddle #1
What can travel around the world while staying in a corner?
Give Up? Click Here for the Answer
Riddle #2
A truck driver is going the opposite direction to the other traffic on a one-way street. A police officer sees him but doesn't stop him. Why doesn't the police officer stop him?
Give Up? Click Here for the Answer
Riddle #3
Paul's height is six feet, he's an assistant at a butcher's shop, and wears size 9 shoes. What does he weigh?
Give Up? Click Here for the Answer
Riddle #4
There was a green house. Inside the green house there was a white house. Inside the white house there was a red house. Inside the red house there were lots of babies. What is it?
Give Up? Click Here for the Answer
Riddle #5
What kind of room has no doors or windows?
Give Up? Click Here for the Answer
Riddle #6
What kind of tree can you carry in your hand?
Give Up? Click Here for the Answer
Riddle #7
Brothers and sisters I have none, but this man's father is my father's son. Who is the man?
Give Up? Click Here for the Answer
Riddle #8
What is greater than God, more evil than the devil, the poor have it, the rich need it, and if you eat it, you'll die?
Give Up? Click Here for the Answer
Riddle #9
The maker doesn't need it. The buyer won't use it. The user can't see it. What is it?
Give Up? Click Here for the Answer
Riddle #10
Which word in the dictionary is always spelled incorrectly?
Give Up? Click Here for the Answer

How did you do? Check your score:

0: Back to riddle school with you! Next time, try and think a bit more outside the box, we know you can do it!

2-3: You're a novice riddler, who still misses most but is starting to grasp the basics of riddling.

4-7: You're a riddler in the making, no doubt about it! Your ability to think outside conventional answers is quite impressive, good for you!

8-10: Are you some kind of super riddler? How did you DO that?? We take our respective hats off before your mighty riddling powers, and can only hope you can teach us your clever, clever ways.
http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21702


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


I understand her parents grief, Kate, but I cannot help but thank God for mercy for the whole family. I'm praying for peace and grace for all who loved this child who fought so valiantly against such great odds.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> This is my third time trying to leave a post. This laptop leaves a lot to be desired. Julie I'm so sorry to hear about your hip and with it being bone on bone has to be extremely painful. When will the Dr's know how they will address your anesthetic because of your heart? If I understand it correctly. I will keep you in my prayers as always.
> Have a great Monday dear friends.


I have no idea at present, Sharon, it is back to waiting for the letter to arrive setting the appointment date, I think- although so far quite often they have rung me because it was short notice.
Thank you for your concern!, and prayers.
Isn't it annoying when you have found just the right words to express yourself, and then it disappears into the ether!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's especially true here in the states - the va hospitals are so poorly run and the waiting times are so long that it is fairly useless trying to get help. --- sam


That is so unfortunate- when people have given so much of their youth, and they return to this- there ought to be an obligation that the Munitions Industry contribute to this end of the battle scenario, not just the weapons to do the killing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, great photo of you & Hannah, you are certainly giving her a great tour.

Melody, I read about the attack in Germany, the world is really going crazy.

Friends came this morning & picked 2 gallons of rasberries, ???? One less job for me today. DS2 said his patch is also just hanging so I guess I'll pick them tomorrow.
I cleaned house this morning & weeded my big flower bed this afternoon, I'm pooped from working in the heat, 27C/82f
Someone I used to work with is camping at Brightsand so I'm going out to visit her this evening, been a long time since we had a catch up so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love this julie - a much simpler time - think i would like to go back to the 50's. i could walk uptown without my parents worrying about my safety. of course i always lived in small towns of a couple of thousand - it might have been different in the city. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was great julie - thanks. i remember seeing some of them in our travels when we were growing up. also the burma shave signs. --- sam


 :sm24: We don't have many around here- there is a vast carrot at Ohakune, and a giant Soda Pop bottle in Paeroa, that I can think of! (they grow carrots in Ohakune, and Lemon and Paeroa is a soft drink- not sure if they use the spring water still, they may have worked out the formula, because I am fairly sure it's bottled by Coca Cola- Amatil.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I was just on facebook and saw another sad turn of events.
> 
> A man wielding an ax on a train in Germany has attacked at least 20 people and some are suffering life threatening injuries. This man was shot and killed the report says.
> 
> Dear Lord this is just not the way the world is supposed to be. Thoughts and prayers to these people and all their families. ????


Armageddon?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, loved the 50's piece. A safer, gentler time IMHO.
> Water jogged an hour and did 25 minutes weights. Definitely feeling better.
> Daralene, thank you.
> Saw on Facebook it was Sandi's birthday. Julie, can't remember her last name starts like THOUR, she is married to Alan, who had ulcerative colitis.


Thibodeau- I did try ringing, but they have changed their number


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's especially true here in the states - the va hospitals are so poorly run and the waiting times are so long that it is fairly useless trying to get help. --- sam


The VA hospitals here in this area of Ohio (from Cleveland eastward) and in NW Pennsylvania do not fit that description, Sam. Don uses them and has driven other vets to those in PA for care without any problems for him or them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Collards are not my most favorite but do eat them. I cooked nearly a bushel of turnip greens yesterday for Elm and ended up with barely a gallon of them--not nearly enough to serve our regulars, much less all the newbies who showed up today. Personally, I like mustard and turnip greens; have never eaten beet greens at all. In Virginia, nearer to the Virginia Beach area, restaurants will serve greens with cider vinegar if you ask for it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Collards are not my most favorite but do eat them. I cooked nearly a bushel of turnip greens yesterday for Elm and ended up with barely a gallon of them--not nearly enough to serve our regulars, much less all the newbies who showed up today. Personally, I like mustard and turnip greens; have never eaten beet greens at all. In Virginia, nearer to the Virginia Beach area, restaurants will serve greens with cider vinegar if you ask for it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How many do you serve regularly?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should not have made a blanket statement like that - i just feel that our veterans have been so poorly treated - especially those from Vietnam, iran, iraq and Afghanistan. there are no doubt good va hospitals - but there are a good many that are not so good. --- sam



jheiens said:


> The VA hospitals here in this area of Ohio (from Cleveland eastward) and in NW Pennsylvania do not fit that description, Sam. Don uses them and has driven other vets to those in PA for care without any problems for him or them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Thank you.
Bonnie, love to have helped pick berries. Enjoy time with your friend.
Sam, loved riddles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Thank you.
> Bonnie, love to have helped pick berries. Enjoy time with your friend.
> Sam, loved riddles.


 :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> How many do you serve regularly?


So far this summer, we are serving between 40 and 75 most days. Inclement weather will obviously limit the number who come because most of them must walk regardless of the weather. Sometimes it is a question of eating a hot meal or getting drenched or freezing or taking a chance on a fall on the ice.

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> oooh - they sound very good. we really can't get anything quite like that here. --- sam


Check Meijers. I think they have a small area with international foods.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


Condolences and prayers for the family.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:30pm here and we are off to bed. 
Wanted to post my progress today. I knit on I then put it down and did whatever and then would knit a bit again

Also I am friends with a lady on facebook. She lives in Ohio. I will have to check where tomorrow. Anyways her daughter is 11 same age as Gage and they have a few things in common. Jokingly I said they should become pen pals. So tonight we traded addresses. Gage was so excited. he told his dad today that he is going to have a pen pal in the states. I am glad he is looking forward to it. Just went and checked. She is from Big Prairie, Ohio


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good melody - great color. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and we are off to bed.
> Wanted to post my progress today. I knit on I then put it down and did whatever and then would knit a bit again
> 
> Also I am friends with a lady on facebook. She lives in Ohio. I will have to check where tomorrow. Anyways her daughter is 11 same age as Gage and they have a few things in common. Jokingly I said they should become pen pals. So tonight we traded addresses. Gage was so excited. he told his dad today that he is going to have a pen pal in the states. I am glad he is looking forward to it. Just went and checked. She is from Big Prairie, Ohio


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody you really made a lot of progress on the blanket today. It is beautiful. 
Heading to bed; have to take Alice to vets in the morning for round 3 of her puppy shots.
Turnip greens & collard greens are very common around here. My favorite way is to put some chow-chow on them. Never had beet greens before. 
TTYL.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, we lived through Yellowstone and didn't get eaten by a bear, we did see 4 of them though. 
I'm going to get caught up by reading back to front. I hope that everyone is doing well or on the way to recovery, my aunt has started radiation, I haven't seen her since we got back but Marla and I are probably going to go over tomorrow to see her, they are going to give her a 2 week break in August though so that she can get her treatments for the macular degeneration if they are needed. 
Seems that Christopher was laid off from his job, Friday was his last day, he was only given a couple days notice, so he was rather freaked out while we were gone, I'm so glad that he was able to talk to Marla and she was able to calm him down and assure him that everything will work out, he has somethings lined up. I guess the owner/boss where he was working called the Ford dealership in Scottsbluff to see if they would take him( a month ago, mind he never told Christopher until a week ago), they want him but don't have room for him right now and another small used car dealership wanted him, but I don't know if they need him right now either. In the mean time he has a temporary job with one of his buddies and then a few odd jobs that people want him to do. He's here now watching Jurassic World with Carly and I. 
I'll post pics, I don't know if they transferred from my phone or not, so if not, I'll have to post from my cell. 
Hugs to all!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, we lived through Yellowstone and didn't get eaten by a bear, we did see 4 of them though.
> I'm going to get caught up by reading back to front. I hope that everyone is doing well or on the way to recovery, my aunt has started radiation, I haven't seen her since we got back but Marla and I are probably going to go over tomorrow to see her, they are going to give her a 2 week break in August though so that she can get her treatments for the macular degeneration if they are needed.
> Seems that Christopher was laid off from his job, Friday was his last day, he was only given a couple days notice, so he was rather freaked out while we were gone, I'm so glad that he was able to talk to Marla and she was able to calm him down and assure him that everything will work out, he has somethings lined up. I guess the owner/boss where he was working called the Ford dealership in Scottsbluff to see if they would take him( a month ago, mind he never told Christopher until a week ago), they want him but don't have room for him right now and another small used car dealership wanted him, but I don't know if they need him right now either. In the mean time he has a temporary job with one of his buddies and then a few odd jobs that people want him to do. He's here now watching Jurassic World with Carly and I.
> I'll post pics, I don't know if they transferred from my phone or not, so if not, I'll have to post from my cell.
> Hugs to all!!


Glad you are home safe! 
That was very short notice, no wonder he freaked!
Looking forward to the illustrated post(s).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Collards are not my most favorite but do eat them. I cooked nearly a bushel of turnip greens yesterday for Elm and ended up with barely a gallon of them--not nearly enough to serve our regulars, much less all the newbies who showed up today. Personally, I like mustard and turnip greens; have never eaten beet greens at all. In Virginia, nearer to the Virginia Beach area, restaurants will serve greens with cider vinegar if you ask for it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I can't imagine cooking them for a crowd, so much work washing them with so few servings after they cook down. 
Beet greens taste the same as spinach but you have to use them before they are old. We just eat them with butters & salt,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The VA hospitals here in this area of Ohio (from Cleveland eastward) and in NW Pennsylvania do not fit that description, Sam. Don uses them and has driven other vets to those in PA for care without any problems for him or them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's good to hear, I've heard complaints on TV, but maybe that's just politics


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> So far this summer, we are serving between 40 and 75 most days. Inclement weather will obviously limit the number who come because most of them must walk regardless of the weather. Sometimes it is a question of eating a hot meal or getting drenched or freezing or taking a chance on a fall on the ice.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's quite a variation, it just be hard to have enough without tons of leftovers but I suppose many of the things you make can be used the next day if left.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are home safe!
> That was very short notice, no wonder he freaked!
> Looking forward to the illustrated post(s).


Especially as they had just had a meeting and he didn't even let on that he was going to eliminate jobs.
Thank you, I'm so glad to be home also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound - hope david caught lots of fish. too bad about christopher's job - hopefully he can find something to tide him over. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, we lived through Yellowstone and didn't get eaten by a bear, we did see 4 of them though.
> I'm going to get caught up by reading back to front. I hope that everyone is doing well or on the way to recovery, my aunt has started radiation, I haven't seen her since we got back but Marla and I are probably going to go over tomorrow to see her, they are going to give her a 2 week break in August though so that she can get her treatments for the macular degeneration if they are needed.
> Seems that Christopher was laid off from his job, Friday was his last day, he was only given a couple days notice, so he was rather freaked out while we were gone, I'm so glad that he was able to talk to Marla and she was able to calm him down and assure him that everything will work out, he has somethings lined up. I guess the owner/boss where he was working called the Ford dealership in Scottsbluff to see if they would take him( a month ago, mind he never told Christopher until a week ago), they want him but don't have room for him right now and another small used car dealership wanted him, but I don't know if they need him right now either. In the mean time he has a temporary job with one of his buddies and then a few odd jobs that people want him to do. He's here now watching Jurassic World with Carly and I.
> I'll post pics, I don't know if they transferred from my phone or not, so if not, I'll have to post from my cell.
> Hugs to all!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, we lived through Yellowstone and didn't get eaten by a bear, we did see 4 of them though.
> I'm going to get caught up by reading back to front. I hope that everyone is doing well or on the way to recovery, my aunt has started radiation, I haven't seen her since we got back but Marla and I are probably going to go over tomorrow to see her, they are going to give her a 2 week break in August though so that she can get her treatments for the macular degeneration if they are needed.
> Seems that Christopher was laid off from his job, Friday was his last day, he was only given a couple days notice, so he was rather freaked out while we were gone, I'm so glad that he was able to talk to Marla and she was able to calm him down and assure him that everything will work out, he has somethings lined up. I guess the owner/boss where he was working called the Ford dealership in Scottsbluff to see if they would take him( a month ago, mind he never told Christopher until a week ago), they want him but don't have room for him right now and another small used car dealership wanted him, but I don't know if they need him right now either. In the mean time he has a temporary job with one of his buddies and then a few odd jobs that people want him to do. He's here now watching Jurassic World with Carly and I.
> I'll post pics, I don't know if they transferred from my phone or not, so if not, I'll have to post from my cell.
> Hugs to all!!


I'm glad you had a good holiday.
Do you have unemployment insurance there? Could Christopher get that until the new job is available?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David only caught a few unfortunately, and none we could keep.
I think Christopher will be fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, last of the photos of Yellowstone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yesterday at Hawk Springs Reservoir, Carly's first venture in kayaking. Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had a good holiday.
> Do you have unemployment insurance there? Could Christopher get that until the new job is available?


We do, I think he's looking into it also.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Super photos Kay Jo, looks like you all had a great time, love the kayak video too. Thanks for sharing your nice summer with we who are chilling out in our winter downunder.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and we are off to bed.
> Wanted to post my progress today. I knit on I then put it down and did whatever and then would knit a bit again
> 
> Also I am friends with a lady on facebook. She lives in Ohio. I will have to check where tomorrow. Anyways her daughter is 11 same age as Gage and they have a few things in common. Jokingly I said they should become pen pals. So tonight we traded addresses. Gage was so excited. he told his dad today that he is going to have a pen pal in the states. I am glad he is looking forward to it. Just went and checked. She is from Big Prairie, Ohio


That's so pretty, I love the pattern and color. 
How exciting for Gage, sounds like it's been a pretty great day for him. Loved the pic of he and his dad that you posted on Facebook.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Super photos Kay Jo, looks like you all had a great time, love the kayak video too. Thanks for sharing your nice summer with we who are chilling out in our winter downunder.


Certainly, I love to share.
It's to be 100f/37.7c on Wednesday and 101f/38.3c on Thursday, if that helps to warm you all up any. In Yellowstone the first night it froze, we woke up to ice on the car.the next 2 nights weren't quite so cold but still pretty chilly, the last night was nice and warm.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nothing quite so disgusting as "snotty" whites. Yuk!
> 
> I don't grow or cook turnips, DH hates them, even the smell of them cooking. I usually eat them once/ yr at the fall supper where they are a staple. I actually prefer them raw.


I agree Bonnie but I do like soft boiled eggs in an egg cup with the white cooked. Little bit of butter and salt and pepper.mmmm
I do like turnip but not so much rutabaga. I find it very watery. Can't find the dark turnip here any more and I don't grow them. Should grow a couple one year just for me.????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's amazing the different accents from different parts of the country.  The Maritimes & Newfies are really strong, also Gwens part of the world & Texas. I sometimes have to really listen , then throw in the local dialect words & how fast some people talk & it can get pretty hard to understand.
> My Dads Dad was born n Canada but I remember him having a strong Scottish accent although I Was only 7 when he died.


I love the Newfie accents. Worked with a couple of girls from there. I also love Aussie accent. Especially on that one vet on the tv program. I would take my pets to him even if they didn't need to go. Isn't that awful coming out of a 72 year olds mouth????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went to Arran on the boat today and the weather for once was nice, although, as you can see it was a bit breezy on the boat!


Great photo Kate, looks like you and Hannah are having a grand time. Hi Hannah!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Yesterday at Hawk Springs Reservoir, Carly's first venture in kayaking. Lol


Great pictures and video Kaye glad you had a wonderful time and arrived safely home again 
Sorry to hear about Christopher and his job , that wasn't very nice to give him such short notice


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I saw Digestive biscuits in Canada. I should have gotten a package. I'll be going back for sure. We got to stop and see my aunt and took her fish and chips from The Thistle. Best fish and chips I've ever had. They are in Burlington, Ca. The lady there said they make it the old traditional way and it's hard to find them like this even in the country. The Thistle is Scottish and they also serve mashed peas and haggis.


Yes we have digestive biscuits here too and some are coated in chocolate. Don't know if they are that same thing but they are good.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He really is gifted, Mary.


He sure is Mary.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some of my vacation pictures, but it will take a few posts as I have many pictures.


Lovely knitting Mary and just as lovely pictures of the family. :sm01:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> The next part of our journey took us to Minnesota and a lovely visit with Machriste.


Machriste you are beautiful with your white hair. I wanted mine to turn like that but it didn't.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm saddened to hear the news about Erin. If it's her time, may angels carry her gently.


My sentiments too.????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> baseball update. both boys won their respectful tourneys. avery with a trophy and ayden with a bicycle. i guess this is done every year in Paulding. a rather sad happening at the Paulding game. the rule is stated "that you will not heckle the pitcher". which the other team ignored and were unmerciful in their heckling. one of our coaches went over to the their third base umpire and asked him if he could tell his players to stop the heckling of the pitcher. to wit the umpire said "i'm not telling my players a f---ing thing!" our coach said something and turned around to leave and the other coach took a swing at him. this caused the main coach to come out of the dugout yelling and swinging - so the rest of the coaches of our team took him down just to quiet him down. Paulding tourneys always have paid umpires for homeplate. it took him about ten seconds to tell the paulding team they had just forfeited the game and told them to leave. evidently the team mother's were giving the coaches a collective piece of their minds and he kept shouting shut the f--- up. i can imagine how the coaches wives felt. and what an example to set for the team. and it certainly wasn't fair to the boys of the team to have the lost the game that way - because their coaches did not know what sportsmanship is. i was amused at avery - he said - i'm not jealous of the bike ayden got - i'm jealous because i didn't get to see the fight. lol so - one more toruney for avery in Kendalville, Indiana - maybe an hour and a half west of us on USRoute 6. so that will take some driving. then the rest of the summer is free although they will no doubt have gary out in the yard playing ball the rest of the summer. he won't mind - they all love the game. --- sam


Congrats to the boys on their wins. Boos to the coaches and umpires for being so childish :sm25:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


My deepest condolences to all the family.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is one of the reasons I don't like hockey, some coaches & parents get so stupid about it, they seen to forget it's just a game, their kids aren't all going to the NHL????????


Sounds like here when my son was playing hockey. The mother's would be just screaming at the kids and these were just practises. I had to watch far away from them for fear my mouth was going to open and what was going to come out of it was not going to be nice.????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:-
> 
> EATING IN THE FIFTIES
> 
> ...


Love these


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Weather is way to hot and stuffy here already 21c and 88% humidity and it's only after 8am going to go over 30c so we are packing drinks and fruit and heading to the coast , going to take the coastal route and drop of at different beaches , see you all later if I don't melt before


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Especially as they had just had a meeting and he didn't even let on that he was going to eliminate jobs.
> Thank you, I'm so glad to be home also.


Great to see your photos, did you not have any of you?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lovely pictures Poledra. Did you sleep in the car or the tent? Waking up to frost would not be fun. Hoping Chris will find a job soon. I have seen employers give no notice other than a sign on the doors when they showed up for their next shift. It is not easy for employers to do the layoffs and usually they are looking for opportunities to not do the layoffs until the last minute.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Weather is way to hot and stuffy here already 21c and 88% humidity and it's only after 8am going to go over 30c so we are packing drinks and fruit and heading to the coast , going to take the coastal route and drop of at different beaches , see you all later if I don't melt before


It is to get really hot here this week as well. We are supposed to see temperatures at 100 by the end of the week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was breezy on the boat! :sm09: Later I was down to just a t-shirt......well not quite *just* a t-shirt, but you know what I mean! :sm16:


I might be wanting just a t-shirt Thursday if it is as warm as they say. 22 in the middle of winter is warm (but if summer would likely want a cardigan!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, we lived through Yellowstone and didn't get eaten by a bear, we did see 4 of them though.
> I'm going to get caught up by reading back to front. I hope that everyone is doing well or on the way to recovery, my aunt has started radiation, I haven't seen her since we got back but Marla and I are probably going to go over tomorrow to see her, they are going to give her a 2 week break in August though so that she can get her treatments for the macular degeneration if they are needed.
> Seems that Christopher was laid off from his job, Friday was his last day, he was only given a couple days notice, so he was rather freaked out while we were gone, I'm so glad that he was able to talk to Marla and she was able to calm him down and assure him that everything will work out, he has somethings lined up. I guess the owner/boss where he was working called the Ford dealership in Scottsbluff to see if they would take him( a month ago, mind he never told Christopher until a week ago), they want him but don't have room for him right now and another small used car dealership wanted him, but I don't know if they need him right now either. In the mean time he has a temporary job with one of his buddies and then a few odd jobs that people want him to do. He's here now watching Jurassic World with Carly and I.
> I'll post pics, I don't know if they transferred from my phone or not, so if not, I'll have to post from my cell.
> Hugs to all!!


Not good that Christopher was laid off but encouraging that he was working well enough for others to want him once they have vacancies. Looks like he might be able to get work to tide him over which is great. Is it hard to find work there?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sounds like here when my son was playing hockey. The mother's would be just screaming at the kids and these were just practises. I had to watch far away from them for fear my mouth was going to open and what was going to come out of it was not going to be nice.????


Reminds me of a joke.

Do you know the difference between a pit bull & a hockey mom? Lipstick!????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Especially as they had just had a meeting and he didn't even let on that he was going to eliminate jobs.
> Thank you, I'm so glad to be home also.


Carly looks she was enjoying the time away. 
Maybe he was hoping something would come up for David so that he wouldn't need to worry unnecessarily.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, great pictures. 

I woke up to thunder & the house is hot, the thermostat says its 78F so I kicked the fan in to blow some cool air from the basement, I really need to go back to sleep for a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yesterday at Hawk Springs Reservoir, Carly's first venture in kayaking. Lol


Loved the accent!

Great photos. Photos of bears seem so exotic to me. Then I guess all the kangaroos I saw today would be exotic to you- and none of us even thought of taking photos. Surprised at the number but not interesting enough to photograph.

I did though take of photos. Was taken by the pink in the sky at about 1.30pm, but decided to get beach in for you all. 4 of our bible study group went out for a drive as no bible study for a few weeks during school holidays.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just saw a post by Knitophile about a knitting program that interprets patterns into charts and written instructions: She shows the chart first and then in her next post she shows the written program it prints out.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249965-1.html#5123364


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Weather is way to hot and stuffy here already 21c and 88% humidity and it's only after 8am going to go over 30c so we are packing drinks and fruit and heading to the coast , going to take the coastal route and drop of at different beaches , see you all later if I don't melt before


30 in London is horrid and I assume no better up your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, what a gorgeous beach. Looks like paradise to me, and yes, the kangaroos would be so exciting to see for us. We have even had bears in our area but no kangaroos. I imagine a lot of people go swimming there but how nice to have it without loads of people.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We had thunderstorms here last night and I went running around turning everything off as one was way too close for comfort. Did cool things down for a bit. Chicago area had it way worse and they even showed a funnel at night lit up by the lightning. My oh my, 30c in London and I'm sure hot for Swedenme too. I have a friend who vacations her winters in Florida and her summers back up in Muskoka area in Canada, where she lives. That would be so lovely. It is a perfect day today but later it is supposed to be 35c/95f. That is not my idea of perfect, but we have air-conditioning so will be ok. I know some of you go way hotter than that and no air-conditioning. How do you survive?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Reminds me of a joke.
> 
> Do you know the difference between a pit bull & a hockey mom? Lipstick!????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great pictures.
> 
> I woke up to thunder & the house is hot, the thermostat says its 78F so I kicked the fan in to blow some cool air from the basement, I really need to go back to sleep for a while.


Early to be that hot. Hope you got more sleep. I'm still on jet lag and who knows what time I'm on now.....think the Twilight Zone. Hoping I get back to normal soon before we leave again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, last of the photos of Yellowstone.


Wow, great photos and I've never seen Yellowstone or a grizzly in person. What a wonderful time you must have had but that heat would be hard to take and what a change, from ice to 101f. Never realized Carly had grown so but I guess time has moved on since you first talked about her visiting. Lovely girl and such a cute shot with her and the dog. I love vacations in nature like that.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage had me awake until almost 2am. We went to bed at 10: 30pm and we were still awake at 2:30am. So my eyes pop wide open at 7 am. I am debating going back to sleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage had me awake until almost 2am. We went to bed at 10: 30pm and we were still awake at 2:30am. So my eyes pop wide open at 7 am. I am debating going back to sleep.


Was he talking about things with you? Hope you get some more sleep. Sounds like you had a slumber party together and I'm sure the time was valuable.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know why I have such a hard time going to the gym but I do. I'm all ready to go and keep finding things to get busy so I don't go. Even have notes written around house so DH will know where I am and that's funny, because here I am still at home. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, loved seeing all the photos. Machriste, you are beautiful and so nice to see a photo of you and Mary. @ beautiful ladies. What fun you had and those yarn stores...WOW. I used to get kits from Mary Maxim by mail and once we had a store but they said Walmart would put them out of business, and it did, but Walmart sure don't have the selection of Mary Maxim. I LOVE that bear sweater. You are a great knitter and always such fun to see what you are making. An amazing family, and having met two of you in person, I know how special you are. Just wonderful to get to know each other and meet family this way. So glad you had a lovely vacation with family and friends and meeting Machriste in person. Thanks for sharing your time with us and YES, Matthew's drawings are amazing.....And I'm still not at the gym. :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, so sorry to hear about Christopher's loss of a job with so little notice. Hope he finds another one just as good or better soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if they taste like spinach I would sure eat them. I love spinach and also just use butter & salt.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine cooking them for a crowd, so much work washing them with so few servings after they cook down.
> Beet greens taste the same as spinach but you have to use them before they are old. We just eat them with butters & salt,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pictures. Way to go Carly being able to cast out yourself.


Poledra65 said:


> Especially as they had just had a meeting and he didn't even let on that he was going to eliminate jobs.
> Thank you, I'm so glad to be home also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These pictures show just what majestic areas are in the area. Just wonderful. 


Poledra65 said:


> David only caught a few unfortunately, and none we could keep.
> I think Christopher will be fine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just got back from our trip to Loch Lomond and Oban, and Hannah has now experienced Scottish summer....it rained for 6 hours! It meant going through Glen Coe and over Rannoch Moor there really was little to see as the mist had come right down and virtually hid most of the mountains, such a shame. However on the way back down the lochside at Loch Lomond the sun came out! We stopped at one of the hotels on the loch and Hannah at last got to see the beauty of the place. And Julie, I also pointed out the other side of the Loch and told her that that was where you lived before moving to NZ.


Such lovely memories of a beautiful place in Scotland. Glad the sun came out and Hannah got to see the true beauty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great video of Carly kayaking. Did she learn how to roll it too? I've only been kayaking a couple of times but really enjoyed it.


Poledra65 said:


> Yesterday at Hawk Springs Reservoir, Carly's first venture in kayaking. Lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not at all Mags7...(re: awful coming out of mouth of 7s yr old)....we may "have snow on the roof but still have fire in the furnace!"


mags7 said:


> I love the Newfie accents. Worked with a couple of girls from there. I also love Aussie accent. Especially on that one vet on the tv program. I would take my pets to him even if they didn't need to go. Isn't that awful coming out of a 72 year olds mouth????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful beach Darowil. Looks like a painting.


darowil said:


> Loved the accent!
> 
> Great photos. Photos of bears seem so exotic to me. Then I guess all the kangaroos I saw today would be exotic to you- and none of us even thought of taking photos. Surprised at the number but not interesting enough to photograph.
> 
> I did though take of photos. Was taken by the pink in the sky at about 1.30pm, but decided to get beach in for you all. 4 of our bible study group went out for a drive as no bible study for a few weeks during school holidays.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Loved the accent!
> 
> Great photos. Photos of bears seem so exotic to me. Then I guess all the kangaroos I saw today would be exotic to you- and none of us even thought of taking photos. Surprised at the number but not interesting enough to photograph.
> 
> I did though take of photos. Was taken by the pink in the sky at about 1.30pm, but decided to get beach in for you all. 4 of our bible study group went out for a drive as no bible study for a few weeks during school holidays.


What a beautiful beach!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw a post by Knitophile about a knitting program that interprets patterns into charts and written instructions: She shows the chart first and then in her next post she shows the written program it prints out.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249965-1.html#5123364


I got software that does that, but I'm still learning it.

Great photos, all!

Hope something turns up for Christopher soon.

We're riding out to the breakfast this morning so need to get ready.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing here Cashmeregma. I checked out the cost and it is 60 Pounds/ approx $66.


Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw a post by Knitophile about a knitting program that interprets patterns into charts and written instructions: She shows the chart first and then in her next post she shows the written program it prints out.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249965-1.html#5123364


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, have a lovely breakfast. 

I really have to laugh at myself. Found my gym card today and was going to go instead of cleaning house. Took the card to use and wrote note to DH that I'd be at the gym and now I can't find the card so I'm retracing and cleaning house to find it. What on earth did I do with it. Maybe I should check recycling in case I had it in my hand when I recycled. Good thing they collected yesterday and not today. :sm12: :sm12: :sm16: :sm16:

Spellcheck is too funny I had written Sorlenna and it typed in Sorely. Grrrrr.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is the name of the software you are learning?


Sorlenna said:


> I got software that does that, but I'm still learning it.
> 
> Great photos, all!
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's a beautiful day today, meant to be heading for about 25C! Caitlin is here rather than us going there as both her mum & dad are down with food poisoning! Hannah and I walked her along the front this morning and now Caitlin is napping and Hannah has gone for another walk around the town.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Early to be that hot. Hope you got more sleep. I'm still on jet lag and who knows what time I'm on now.....think the Twilight Zone. Hoping I get back to normal soon before we leave again.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the photos Kate. This will be the memory of a lifetime for Hannah, to be part of your family while in Scotland. I'm sure the friendship will last forever. It would be amazing if you ever get to come here and meet Gwen.

Oh dear, sorry about the food poisoning!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I went through the garbage looking for my gym card, cleaned every area I had been in, went through the recycling, nowhere to be found. Felt a prick in my bra after bending over at the recycling and felt to see what was happening and I had stuck my card in there, of course so I wouldn't put it down and lose it. My secret stash place for a migraine pill. A little more embarrassing than having your glasses on your head and looking all over for them. No idea why, but since Scotland, I can't find my house and car keys. Of course I put them somewhere here so I wouldn't lose them in Scotland. Have lost the remote for the house alarm and just got that replaced. DH and I are both a pair at the moment. We have something in our hands one moment and then it is gone. Think we have been a little too busy. At least that's my excuse. Now I have no excuse for not going to the gym, except for the fact that I had a lot of garlic last night and may come out my pores in the sauna. Hope I'm alone in there. I would have to warn Tami to stay away if it was KTP for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It does look like a beautiful day. Thanks for posting this picture. 


KateB said:


> It's a beautiful day today, meant to be heading for about 25C! Caitlin is here rather than us going there as both her mum & dad are down with food poisoning! Hannah and I walked her along the front this morning and now Caitlin is napping and Hannah has gone for another walk around the town.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I went through the garbage looking for my gym card, cleaned every area I had been in, went through the recycling, nowhere to be found. Felt a prick in my bra after bending over at the recycling and felt to see what was happening and I had stuck my card in there, of course so I wouldn't put it down and lose it. My secret stash place for a migraine pill. A little more embarrassing than having your glasses on your head and looking all over for them. No idea why, but since Scotland, I can't find my house and car keys. Of course I put them somewhere here so I wouldn't lose them in Scotland. Have lost the remote for the house alarm and just got that replaced. DH and I are both a pair at the moment. We have something in our hands one moment and then it is gone. Think we have been a little too busy. At least that's my excuse. Now I have no excuse for not going to the gym, except for the fact that I had a lot of garlic last night and may come out my pores in the sauna. Hope I'm alone in there. I would have to warn Tami to stay away if it was KTP for sure.


Well at least you got some tidying up done!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is the name of the software you are learning?


It's Intwined Pattern Studio. I ordered it from Knit Picks, about $30.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ready for the paddling pool!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Caitlin is growing like a weed! Hannah looks great, too. So glad she's getting this experience.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It's a beautiful day today, meant to be heading for about 25C! Caitlin is here rather than us going there as both her mum & dad are down with food poisoning! Hannah and I walked her along the front this morning and now Caitlin is napping and Hannah has gone for another walk around the town.


Lovely picture Kate , glad to see you are having lovely weather long may it last .


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, loved pix and video. Hope Chris finds steady employment quickly. He sounds like a good worker.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Ready for the paddling pool!


Love her hat do you think she will let me loan it ???? Could do with it today


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Me trying to rinse mishka off yesterday afternoon after she had finally had enough of the shampoo. Had to chase her round the garden youngest thought it was funny


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok so I'm not going to lie. I totally went back to sleep after I posted earlier.

Kaye I love the pics and Carly kayaking. Good on her????sounds promising that someone else would like to employ Christopher. Positive thoughts Goin up from Canada for him ☺

Kate I am so happy that Hannah is there with you and your family. Special memories and seeing those cuties Luke and Caitlyn ☺

Darowil wonderful beach photos ????

I have my ABI group this afternoon /evening.
(Acquired Brain Injury) looking forward to seeing everyone it has been a few weeks.

I believe we have a Mary Maxim here in Ontario. Paris, Ontario I think. I have to ask my friend if we can do a road trip there after school starts again. If I do then I will definately get pics ☺

Oh Mishka what a beautiful dog you are❤


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fingerless mitts and washcloths for a friend and her family ☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Loved the accent!
> 
> Great photos. Photos of bears seem so exotic to me. Then I guess all the kangaroos I saw today would be exotic to you- and none of us even thought of taking photos. Surprised at the number but not interesting enough to photograph.
> 
> I did though take of photos. Was taken by the pink in the sky at about 1.30pm, but decided to get beach in for you all. 4 of our bible study group went out for a drive as no bible study for a few weeks during school holidays.


Accent, what accent??????????

What a beautiful place


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Ok so I'm not going to lie. I totally went back to sleep after I posted earlier.
> 
> Kaye I love the pics and Carly kayaking. Good on her????sounds promising that someone else would like to employ Christopher. Positive thoughts Goin up from Canada for him ☺
> 
> ...


The lady at the one I visited said there was one in Ontario.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is so adorable!


KateB said:


> Ready for the paddling pool!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

At least you could get close to her! No way I can bath Sydney; that job belongs to Hannah and then the entire bathroom gets wet! I'm going to try to introduce Alice to bath time perhaps one day this week. Ought to be fun! Mishka is such a beautiful baby.


Swedenme said:


> Me trying to rinse mishka off yesterday afternoon after she had finally had enough of the shampoo. Had to chase her round the garden youngest thought it was funny


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are lovely. You've done a nice job on all of them.


gagesmom said:


> Fingerless mitts and washcloths for a friend and her family ☺


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Machriste you are beautiful with your white hair. I wanted mine to turn like that but it didn't.


Thank you. It's from my dad; he was white in his 30s.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate what a great pictures, Caitlin is sure growing, so cute.

Sonja, Mishka is such a beautiful dog.

I didn't get much more sleep & kind of dragging this morning but I really must get moving & pick berries.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is to get really hot here this week as well. We are supposed to see temperatures at 100 by the end of the week.


We are expecting the same on MN. I fel sorry for the crew removing the asbestos upstairs with no AC. It is so hot up there!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just spoke to Hannah on Skype. She confirms that Luke and Caitlin are both just adorable beyond words. Today is her last day there as she has a flight back to Spain tomorrow. She has had such a wonderful time with Kate & family. When she gets back to Spain she said she is going to try to do a few more day trips. Then home on Aug. 3rd. What a wonderful summer she has had.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> At least you could get close to her! No way I can bath Sydney; that job belongs to Hannah and then the entire bathroom gets wet! I'm going to try to introduce Alice to bath time perhaps one day this week. Ought to be fun! Mishka is such a beautiful baby.


I usually bath her in the bathroom and like you say everywhere gets wet . This time I had the bright idea to stand her in her paddling pool and shampoo her . She obviously had other ideas . But we finally got there . I got thoroughly soaking wet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Fingerless mitts and washcloths for a friend and her family ☺


They look great Mel , are you getting prepared for winter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here are some pictures from my day
Went the moors road to Whitby , then to runswick bay then back onto the moors to finish coming home


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Caitlin is so pretty. 
Sonja, Mishka looks great. I have to bathe Maya! Every time I pet her my fingers get black she is so dirty! Bad mommie.
Went to gentle yoga class. Now have to make like a house fraud as I'm hosting knitting on Thursday.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics Sonja. Looks like such a lovely little village.

Not really getting ready for winter. These are mitts I made last year after the strokes for Christmas gifts and I couldn't find them. So I found then 2 days ago and I am going to sew them up and give them to the recipients ☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics Sonja. Looks like such a lovely little village.
> 
> Not really getting ready for winter. These are mitts I made last year after the strokes for Christmas gifts and I couldn't find them. So I found then 2 days ago and I am going to sew them up and give them to the recipients ☺


Thank you Mel . What a great find and they will definitely come in handy ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2 pm here and I am showered and dressed and have Gage and his belongings ready to go. Our he door to drop him off with the keys at my friends house. They will come back here after supper and hang out here til I get home☺

Will get on here and catch up tonight. 

Hugs and love to all ❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pictures of your day out today. It makes me feel like I know you more or at least where you live. Love the look of the small towns/villages and the countryside.


Swedenme said:


> Here are some pictures from my day
> Went the moors road to Whitby , then to runswick bay then back onto the moors to finish coming home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just spoke to Hannah on Skype. She confirms that Luke and Caitlin are both just adorable beyond words. Today is her last day there as she has a flight back to Spain tomorrow. She has had such a wonderful time with Kate & family. When she gets back to Spain she said she is going to try to do a few more day trips. Then home on Aug. 3rd. What a wonderful summer she has had.


The time has sure flown by, what a great experience for her


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is project # 2 using the Unicorn SPiT. Brantley over 20 years ago had carved this head in possible preparation to turn it into a birdhouse for a habitat for humanity auction. (he's done many following the theme they come up with; had done a train, double barrel cannon, huge shoe representing the nursery rhyme The Little Old Lady that Lived in a Shoe, etc.) Anyway for years I used it in my classroom to keep my class set of meter sticks in (has a hole down through the top). Anyway, had him put a round top on it and then SPiT it. I've always been drawn to the "head" and thought it would be a unique side table. Did a thin green wash of SPiT on the base (head) and then a multi color blend on the top. I've also always though the head kind of look a little like DH.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, lovely pictures, the village buildings sure look old.

Gwen, what an interesting piece, a real conversation piece!

I picked & cleaned just over a gallon if rasberries. Trying to decide if I should pick mine or go looking for Saskatoons.you can hardly see my old copper boilers anymore, I'm really happy with the plant combination this year. Hope you aren't sick of seeing my flowers.????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, I never get sick of seeing growing things, especially when they are as beautiful as your flowers.

Gwen, love the table. One of a kind to be sure!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> At least you could get close to her! No way I can bath Sydney; that job belongs to Hannah and then the entire bathroom gets wet! I'm going to try to introduce Alice to bath time perhaps one day this week. Ought to be fun! Mishka is such a beautiful baby.


My cat gets a bath once a year, and DD does it--he will only tolerate it from her! He's about due (we have to do it when the weather is hot). Then I have to comb and comb and comb to get all the matted stuff and loose hair off. Poor bubby. He has a harder time now that he's older (he's 14) with keeping himself groomed properly. I try to brush him a little every day, but by the time I get to the end, I have to start at the beginning again (he has very long hair). :sm16:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love, love, love the table!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, garden is beautiful. Enjoy looking at that green stuff....oh, I remember, grass! Don't have much of that here on desert. Most of us do xeriscape.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lots of activity here in our neighborhood. We saw on the news today where a yellow car was going the wrong way on a very busy strip of expressway near here and caused two crashes killing himself and one other driver and injuring the third very badly. DH saw the news report and said it looked like the kid's (age 21) car from across the street. About 9:00 a.m., our neighborhood had 6 Illinois State police cars in front of our house, etc. which pretty much confirmed DH's thought. There have been lots of cars coming and going from across the street ever since and the news finally reported about an hour ago that it was indeed the neighbor. The accident was at 4:00 a.m. and confirmed that the driver was impaired. I can only imagine the sadness in our neighbor's house.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is project # 2 using the Unicorn SPiT. Brantley over 20 years ago had carved this head in possible preparation to turn it into a birdhouse for a habitat for humanity auction. (he's done many following the theme they come up with; had done a train, double barrel cannon, huge shoe representing the nursery rhyme The Little Old Lady that Lived in a Shoe, etc.) Anyway for years I used it in my classroom to keep my class set of meter sticks in (has a hole down through the top). Anyway, had him put a round top on it and then SPiT it. I've always been drawn to the "head" and thought it would be a unique side table. Did a thin green wash of SPiT on the base (head) and then a multi color blend on the top. I've also always though the head kind of look a little like DH.....


It looks great.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of activity here in our neighborhood. We saw on the news today where a yellow car was going the wrong way on a very busy strip of expressway near here and caused two crashes killing himself and one other driver and injuring the third very badly. DH saw the news report and said it looked like the kid's (age 21) car from across the street. About 9:00 a.m., our neighborhood had 6 Illinois State police cars in front of our house, etc. which pretty much confirmed DH's thought. There have been lots of cars coming and going from across the street ever since and the news finally reported about an hour ago that it was indeed the neighbor. The accident was at 4:00 a.m. and confirmed that the driver was impaired. I can only imagine the sadness in our neighbor's house.


Such a difficult time for them and the other people who were harmed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, lovely pictures, the village buildings sure look old.
> 
> Gwen, what an interesting piece, a real conversation piece!
> 
> I picked & cleaned just over a gallon if rasberries. Trying to decide if I should pick mine or go looking for Saskatoons.you can hardly see my old copper boilers anymore, I'm really happy with the plant combination this year. Hope you aren't sick of seeing my flowers.????


I love your flowers. So many wonderful pictures this week.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is project # 2 using the Unicorn SPiT. Brantley over 20 years ago had carved this head in possible preparation to turn it into a birdhouse for a habitat for humanity auction. (he's done many following the theme they come up with; had done a train, double barrel cannon, huge shoe representing the nursery rhyme The Little Old Lady that Lived in a Shoe, etc.) Anyway for years I used it in my classroom to keep my class set of meter sticks in (has a hole down through the top). Anyway, had him put a round top on it and then SPiT it. I've always been drawn to the "head" and thought it would be a unique side table. Did a thin green wash of SPiT on the base (head) and then a multi color blend on the top. I've also always though the head kind of look a little like DH.....


Matthew likes this as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is project # 2 using the Unicorn SPiT. Brantley over 20 years ago had carved this head in possible preparation to turn it into a birdhouse for a habitat for humanity auction. (he's done many following the theme they come up with; had done a train, double barrel cannon, huge shoe representing the nursery rhyme The Little Old Lady that Lived in a Shoe, etc.) Anyway for years I used it in my classroom to keep my class set of meter sticks in (has a hole down through the top). Anyway, had him put a round top on it and then SPiT it. I've always been drawn to the "head" and thought it would be a unique side table. Did a thin green wash of SPiT on the base (head) and then a multi color blend on the top. I've also always though the head kind of look a little like DH.....


Great table Gwen I love what you have done with the top although every time I read SPiT I keep having visions of you spitting on it and rubbing it with a cloth ????
Glad you liked the pictures . I love seeing all the pictures from all around the world 
Like Margaret s beach this morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, lovely pictures, the village buildings sure look old.
> 
> Gwen, what an interesting piece, a real conversation piece!
> 
> I picked & cleaned just over a gallon if rasberries. Trying to decide if I should pick mine or go looking for Saskatoons.you can hardly see my old copper boilers anymore, I'm really happy with the plant combination this year. Hope you aren't sick of seeing my flowers.????


Gorgeous flowers Bonnie I've just been admiring them on FB . You can show as many pictures as you want 
If you need help in eating your raspberries just give me a shout I'll be there in a while ????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Loved the accent!
> 
> I did though take of photos. Was taken by the pink in the sky.
> 
> Beautiful photos. Look like inspiration for a watercolor.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> This is the face of excitement????
> 
> Love to see this smile????


What a lovely photo. So precious


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ready for the paddling pool!


She is so cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 19 July '16 Tuesday

I've been a little lax here with the recipes so I gathered these together for you.

It's 90° at 4:30PM here in northwest Ohio. Very little breeze so if feels warm and stuffy. I have my ceiling fan on which is basically moving hot air around. I may start the a/c - we'll see. It has cooled down in the evenings - lovely sleeping weather.

The place is cemetery quiet - not sure where everyone is. I saw Heidi drive out with Ayden - maybe taking him to a friend's house - or better yet - Pokémon hunting - which they seem to have taken a shine to. More power to them - at least it gets them outdoors and away from the video games.

I love peaches - fresh or home canned. Store canned leaves a bit to be desired although I do eat them. We always canned a bunch during peach season - usually two or three bushel so we had them all winter long.

I think this recipe would be even better if one made a little cooked peach compote to pour over it.

Peach Pound Cake

Who can turn down pound cake? And with peaches?! There's enough Peach Pound Cake here to make the whole gang cheer, 'cause you make this one in a Bundt pan.

SERVES 16
COOK TIME: 1 Hr 10 Min

What You'll Need:

1 cup (2 sticks) butter, softened
3 cups granulated sugar
6 eggs at room temperature
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup sour cream
2 cups peeled and chopped peaches (4 to 5 peaches)
Confectioners' sugar for sprinkling

What To Do:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a 12-cup Bundt pan with cooking spray; lightly sprinkle with flour.

2. In a large bowl, cream together butter and granulated sugar until light and fluffy. Add eggs and vanilla; beat well.

3. In another large bowl, combine flour, baking soda, and salt.

4. Stir flour mixture into egg mixture.

5. Add sour cream and beat on low until mixture is smooth.

6. Gently fold in peaches.

7. Pour batter evenly into Bundt pan.

8. Bake 70 to 75 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.

9. Let cool about 20 minutes, then invert onto serving plate. Let cool completely.

10. Sprinkle with confectioners' sugar before serving.

Notes: This fruity pound cake recipe also works great made with nectarines or apples.

http://www.mrfood.com/Cakes/Peach-Pound-Cake-3094#DW50vLhhjKM7C5Xd.99

Summer Berry Crisp

Total Time: 1 hr 5 min
Servings 12

Ingredients

1 cup all-purpose flour
3/4 cup rolled oats
1 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 cup butter (melted)
1 cup sugar
2 tablespoons cornstarch
1 cup water
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 (16 oz) container fresh strawberries (sliced)
1 (11 oz) container fresh blueberries

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350° F.

2. In medium bowl, combine flour, oats, brown sugar, cinnamon and melted butter. Stir until well mixed and crumbly.

3. Press about two-thirds of the oat mixture into the bottom of a 9x13 baking dish. Set aside.

4. In medium saucepan, combine sugar, cornstarch, water and vanilla. Stir continuously until mixture begins to boil and becomes thick and clear.

5. Remove from heat. Stir in sliced strawberries and blueberries. Pour into baking dish. Crumble remaining oat mixture over top of berries.

6. Bake for 45 minutes until bubbly and golden.

7. Serve with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream either right from the over or once it cools.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/summer-berry-crisp/9fc59999-4bab-43f9-a0df-db793c9adf71?utm_source=Email_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TBSP_07_19_2016&vcode=AQAAAAB9VNoi82WLTmXnd_tZTcjQYNKsdkeigMPbP-Ke4iXeUXA8zDsACTZLKfvOUk9eG4Er7fMrPnX1eeEt1EkWs60ajZ2TM0smaFZlxugLs1WJ9w

The next two recipes go together. The picture shows the avocado unpeeled - I would be inclined to peel it so you could slice into it and eat it with the stuffing easier.

Stuffed Avocados

Makes: 4 servings
Total Time: 10 minutes

Ingredients

2 medium avocados, halved and pits removed
1 cup prepared seafood, tuna or chicken salad

PREPARATION

1. Top each avocado half with 1/4 cup of the salad.

Nutrition: Per serving: 175 calories; 14 g fat (2 g sat, 9 g mono); 21 mg cholesterol; 9 g carbohydrates; 0 g added sugars; 7 g protein; 6 g fiber; 117 mg sodium; 604 mg potassium.

Nutrition Bonus: Protein, fiber, vitamin C, vitamin A, potassium.

Exchanges: 1/2 lean meat, 2 1/2 fat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/stuffed_avocados.html

Classic Dill Chicken Salad

We lightened up the creamy dressing in this healthy chicken salad recipe with a combo of mayonnaise and plain Greek yogurt. Dill, grapes, celery and walnuts make up this classic chicken salad but feel free to experiment with your favorite fruit, vegetables and herbs. Serve it open-face on toasted bread or scoop it on top of fresh salad greens.

Makes: 6 servings
190cal.serv
Serving Size: 3/4 cup
Total Time: 20 minutes

Ingredients

1/2 cup nonfat plain Greek yogurt
1/3 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons minced shallot
2 tablespoons chopped fresh dill
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground pepper
3 cups shredded or chopped cooked chicken
3/4 cup halved red or green grapes
3/4 cup diced celery
3 tablespoons chopped toasted pecans or walnuts

Directions

1. Combine yogurt, mayonnaise, shallot, dill, lemon juice, salt and pepper in a large bowl.

2. Stir in chicken, grapes and celery.

3. Top with nuts.

4. Serve at room temperature or refrigerate until cold, about 2 hours

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/classic_dill_chicken_salad.html

I wonder if our Sonja has ever picked these or had these cookies.

Cloudberry Cookies
To the uninitiated, a cloudberry might seem a whimsical fruit to be picked from the cloud forest. Or perhaps it is a made-up berry from a Moomin story, something Moomin Mama might have to search the forest for, past the ghost-shaped Hattifatners and avoiding the icy breath of The Groke. In fact it grows in swamps, bogs and marshes and rather romantically ripens under the 24-hour midnight sun. I can only think that cloudberries are so-called because the watery meadows where they grow reflect the skies in all their miraculous formations.

Cloudberries ('lakka') are an Arctic delicacy of Finland, Sweden and Norway and used to be known as 'Arctic gold' because small farmers could boost their incomes by selling them at the manor houses of the iron-ore mine owners. Prices have reached 10 Euros per kilo, although unfortunately this year's cloudberry
harvest was small due to the cold nights in early summer. This recipe comes from Tillmans, the Swedish sellers of organic fruit saft (cordial) and cloudberry jam. These delicious cookies, with their luminous puddle of cloudberry jam, provide a self-referential ending for the berry, as it reflects the sky once again,
but this time from the cookie.

Enough for about 12 cookies

Ingredients

115g butter
55g golden caster sugar
125g plain flour
1 egg, separated, both yolk and
white beaten
50g walnuts , chopped
cloudberry jam (see page 186 for suppliers)

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 150ºC/gas mark 2.

2. Cream the butter and sugar together in a mixing bowl.

3. Add the egg yolk and flour and mix well until a dough forms.

4. Roll the dough into 12 small balls and dip them in the egg white, then roll them in the chopped walnuts.

5. Place the balls of dough on a baking sheet.

6. Press down the centres gently with your thumb to make a small depression in each.

7. Bake for 5 minutes, then press the centres again to reform.

8. Bake for another 10-15 minutes.

9. While they're still warm, fill the centres with jam.

NOTE: http://www.nordicnaturals.com/en/Products/Product_Details/514/?ProdID=1411

http://teachingdadtocookflapjack.com/recipes/cloudberry%20cookies.html

I just thought this sounded good.

Pepper Salad

My inspiration for this salad came from my cousin Sylvia who brought a similar salad to our cousin get together. It's colourful, crisp and refreshing. Just right for a summer barbeque.
I've used a Greek style dressing but you could use a favourite bottled or homemade vinaigrette.

Ingredients

3 or 4 sweet bell peppers - I used 1 green, 1 red, 1 yellow and 1 orange 
1 small can drained, sliced black olives (you could substitute whole pitted or unpitted olives)
3/4 cup crumbled feta cheese

For the dressing:

1/2 cup olive oil
3 tablespoons red wine vinegar
2 teaspoons lemon zest
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried basil
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1. Cut peppers into lengthwise slices, discarding membranes and seeds.

2. Place peppers in a clear glass bowl and add drained black olives and crumbled feta.

3. Place dressing ingredients into a jar or salad dressing shaker and blend, shaking well.

4. Pour dressing over pepper salad and toss.

5. Refrigerate at least one hour before serving.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/07/pepper-salad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Still nobody home - think I am going to have a bowl of shredded wheat. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far is this beach from your new house? what a lovely beach - i was going to say that no one was in the water and them remembered it is winter for you. it just looks so inviting to get out and walk in the sand and wade along the shore. --- sam



darowil said:


> Loved the accent!
> 
> Great photos. Photos of bears seem so exotic to me. Then I guess all the kangaroos I saw today would be exotic to you- and none of us even thought of taking photos. Surprised at the number but not interesting enough to photograph.
> 
> I did though take of photos. Was taken by the pink in the sky at about 1.30pm, but decided to get beach in for you all. 4 of our bible study group went out for a drive as no bible study for a few weeks during school holidays.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, kangaroos are exotic for us, would love pic. Your beach pic made me long for the Atlantic Ocean. Pacific is way too cold to swim in.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 19 July '16 Tuesday
> 
> I've been a little lax here with the recipes so I gathered these together for you.
> 
> ...


Love cloudberries Sam . But not picked them , they grow in the north of Sweden and certain people own the rights to pick them .they have also become very expensive , but make a delicious jam or topping for cake 
Also like shredded wheat but the bite size ones


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness she is growing - very cute. love the hat. --- sam



KateB said:


> Ready for the paddling pool!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a sweet dog. she always looks like she is smiling. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Me trying to rinse mishka off yesterday afternoon after she had finally had enough of the shampoo. Had to chase her round the garden youngest thought it was funny


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that the linen stitch on the blue washcloth. the mitts looks great as do the washcloths. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Fingerless mitts and washcloths for a friend and her family ☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful day you had - a beautiful day trip. in the third picture - what is the cement wall out in the water? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here are some pictures from my day
> Went the moors road to Whitby , then to runswick bay then back onto the moors to finish coming home


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great table gwen - it does look like brantley in a way - going to make a great side table. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here is project # 2 using the Unicorn SPiT. Brantley over 20 years ago had carved this head in possible preparation to turn it into a birdhouse for a habitat for humanity auction. (he's done many following the theme they come up with; had done a train, double barrel cannon, huge shoe representing the nursery rhyme The Little Old Lady that Lived in a Shoe, etc.) Anyway for years I used it in my classroom to keep my class set of meter sticks in (has a hole down through the top). Anyway, had him put a round top on it and then SPiT it. I've always been drawn to the "head" and thought it would be a unique side table. Did a thin green wash of SPiT on the base (head) and then a multi color blend on the top. I've also always though the head kind of look a little like DH.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think any of us get tired of seeing your beautiful planters. they really outdid themselves this year. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, lovely pictures, the village buildings sure look old.
> 
> Gwen, what an interesting piece, a real conversation piece!
> 
> I picked & cleaned just over a gallon if rasberries. Trying to decide if I should pick mine or go looking for Saskatoons.you can hardly see my old copper boilers anymore, I'm really happy with the plant combination this year. Hope you aren't sick of seeing my flowers.????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so sad - and two dead because of it. my heart goes out to the occupants of the house. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of activity here in our neighborhood. We saw on the news today where a yellow car was going the wrong way on a very busy strip of expressway near here and caused two crashes killing himself and one other driver and injuring the third very badly. DH saw the news report and said it looked like the kid's (age 21) car from across the street. About 9:00 a.m., our neighborhood had 6 Illinois State police cars in front of our house, etc. which pretty much confirmed DH's thought. There have been lots of cars coming and going from across the street ever since and the news finally reported about an hour ago that it was indeed the neighbor. The accident was at 4:00 a.m. and confirmed that the driver was impaired. I can only imagine the sadness in our neighbor's house.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a wonderful day you had - a beautiful day trip. in the third picture - what is the cement wall out in the water? --- sam


It's part of the harbour walls,were the boats come in you can't see the other one because of the angle of the picture, you can also walk right along them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the url i gave shows where you can buy the jam. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Love cloudberries Sam . But not picked them , they grow in the north of Sweden and certain people own the rights to pick them .they have also become very expensive , but make a delicious jam or topping for cake
> Also like shredded wheat but the bite size ones


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> that is so sad - and two dead because of it. my heart goes out to the occupants of the house. --- sam


Truly, truly sad. I could cry for all the Families and loved ones, just breaks my heart.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely photos, good recipes there Sam. Hot here again today. Love it. Off to bed as I'm rather tired tonight. Take care all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of activity here in our neighborhood. We saw on the news today where a yellow car was going the wrong way on a very busy strip of expressway near here and caused two crashes killing himself and one other driver and injuring the third very badly. DH saw the news report and said it looked like the kid's (age 21) car from across the street. About 9:00 a.m., our neighborhood had 6 Illinois State police cars in front of our house, etc. which pretty much confirmed DH's thought. There have been lots of cars coming and going from across the street ever since and the news finally reported about an hour ago that it was indeed the neighbor. The accident was at 4:00 a.m. and confirmed that the driver was impaired. I can only imagine the sadness in our neighbor's house.


What a terrible accident, when will people learn not to drink & drive. So hard on the parents.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got back from picking berries, the Saskatoons are just hanging, picked about 5 quarts, I just took one pail with me as I was just checking out the patch, my friend wants to go maybe tomorrow.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Grrrrrr! LOL!......
I'm obviously not using my iPad often enough to remember how to post photo's to KTP, so here goes again!

Now don't be angry with me as I am kind've venting and yet laughing at the same time, as I'm happy yet angry....

Had my hair trimmed this afternoon, I love it, truly I do........ But, $80. For a 5 min trim, yes a shampoo & conditioner, hairspray AND a 30 minute wait........... Oh I forgot they had to blow dry my hair as well.....
6 weeks ago I paid $49.
I have a "Bob" haircut, so basically a straight cut around the neck.... Yes this time I asked her to tapper the back, so instead of 3 mins it took 5 mins, if even that, I mean I am being fair here as she's very fast.

Am I being mean,a nasty old lady?????? Oh dear!!!!!

Yes I'm upset, I mean that's 1/5th of my Pension........

Guess who's going back to cutting her own hair again....... Right, ME.....

Sent an email off to my daughter... Didn't tell her what I paid as she would laugh and say "Big deal Ma, you can't take it with you".

Ok enough venting for myself, others have so many other situations that are horrendously worse than mine I should be thankful for what I have and that life has been truly good to me these past few months.

To those of you on KTP, I am one of the KTP guests that only responds when I have the time..... BUT! There are only a few, well maybe a little more than a few weeks when I can't keep up or respond, as like so many of you I have too many other Family situations where I can't answer to you individually. But I do try to keep up with all that's going on, there are times where I am just saddened by what some of you a going through in your life's and mine seem so trivial.

Now let's see if I can add a photo od my new hairdo...
No working so will try via edit...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Here are photo's of my Egg Cutter and my Eggcup, actually have 12 Eggcups and maybe 6 egg cutters.
Have looked on eBay and am now considering selling them. They are all from Germany and I have all the original boxes.
Now don't laugh as I had originally taken photo's this morning but can't seem to download them. Have taken new photo's and low and behold I have a glass of wine in the photo.....
Oh yes after today's shinanigans I deserved that glass of wine, lol!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Grrrrrr! LOL!......
> 
> Had my hair trimmed this afternoon, I love it, truly I do........ But, $80.
> 
> It's so beautiful! Well worth the cost!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> kiwifrau said:
> 
> 
> > Grrrrrr! LOL!......
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeanette, so sad to hear about the accident. Those poor people, both the victims and those left behind to deal with the mess. 

And Sam's recipes reminded me that I didn't report on the pineapple upside down cake--it's GONE! So I'd say it was a success. I'm betting I could try it with other fruits, too (love peaches). Depends on what I can find fresh.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Accent, what accent??????????
> 
> What a beautiful place


Knew I'd get a response to the accent- but didn't expect it from you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are some pictures from my day
> Went the moors road to Whitby , then to runswick bay then back onto the moors to finish coming home


Did the trip make the hot day more bearable? looks like a lovely day


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> kiwifrau said:
> 
> 
> > Grrrrrr! LOL!......
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you, makes me feel a little better but will cut/trim trim it myself for 6 months or so.


I can't blame you for that as you spent quite a bit this time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of activity here in our neighborhood. We saw on the news today where a yellow car was going the wrong way on a very busy strip of expressway near here and caused two crashes killing himself and one other driver and injuring the third very badly. DH saw the news report and said it looked like the kid's (age 21) car from across the street. About 9:00 a.m., our neighborhood had 6 Illinois State police cars in front of our house, etc. which pretty much confirmed DH's thought. There have been lots of cars coming and going from across the street ever since and the news finally reported about an hour ago that it was indeed the neighbor. The accident was at 4:00 a.m. and confirmed that the driver was impaired. I can only imagine the sadness in our neighbor's house.


On top of the grief is knowing that he killed someone else (and maybe 2) when he shouldn't even have been driving. How very sad for all the families involved.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> On top of the grief is knowing that he killed someone else (and maybe 2) when he shouldn't even have been driving. How very sad for all the families involved.


That is the most disturbing aspect of this accident. It is very sad when you read about these types of accidents, but just so much worse when you know any of the people involved.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm pretty good at cutting hair and styling, used to do friends, neighbours and families for years. Maybe I should try doing this again, lol! Would just need a few willing models who wouldn't be afraid that a 73+ year old would be cutting their hair, LOL! Mind you I would need a pair of fast running shoes on in case I made a boo boo!????????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how far is this beach from your new house? what a lovely beach - i was going to say that no one was in the water and them remembered it is winter for you. it just looks so inviting to get out and walk in the sand and wade along the shore. --- sam


This one about an hour away. But the closest maybe 15 minute drive. 
Yes at the time I took the photo it was only about 12 C where we were. Meant to be warm today with clearing shower- looks very overcast outside though. Waiting for it to improve so I can wander off for a walk and coffee. Still saying 22 for tomorrow and sunny- beautiful. Mid winter and a day that Kate would probably love in summer! Actually so would I but for the opposite reason (lovely warm summer day for Kate lovely cool summer day day for me).
Maryanne and I are heading out to the shopping centre next to my football teams home ground tomorrow. A few weeks ago when I went with Vicky and Elizabeth they gave out tokens to spend on food at the Shopping Centre. Vick was given one for her and Elizabeth and figured she wouldn't use them so gave them to me. And I can travel free with my seniors card so figured may as well get a free meal as well. And while I often go to the football ground rarely do I cross the road to the shopping centre and I rather like walking round it bringing back memories of what it was like when I was a child. Totally different now- very hard to work out what was even where now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a delight to get to meet Machriste. It is so good to put a name to such a pretty face and smile. No wonder the girls at the sororiety house love her. The meal looks delicious too. The yarn shop looks so lovely; I'd never want to leave...at least not empty handed!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Grrrrrr! LOL!......
> I'm obviously not using my iPad often enough to remember how to post photo's to KTP, so here goes again!
> 
> Now don't be angry with me as I am kind've venting and yet laughing at the same time, as I'm happy yet angry....
> ...


It's a lovely haircut- but I'm with you on the crazy price. Was the extra $30 just becuase of the tappering or has it gone up that much? I keep looking at mine and thinking I should get it trimmed but keep putting it off.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm pretty good at cutting hair and styling, used to do friends, neighbours and families for years. Maybe I should try doing this again, lol! Would just need a few willing models who wouldn't be afraid that a 73+ year old would be cutting their hair, LOL! Mind you I would need a pair of fast running shoes on in case I made a boo boo!????????????


I'd be happy to let you cut mine- but it would be a very expensive hair cut!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hooray for your boys, Sam!


thewren said:


> baseball update. both boys won their respectful tourneys. avery with a trophy and ayden with a bicycle. i guess this is done every year in Paulding. a rather sad happening at the Paulding game. the rule is stated "that you will not heckle the pitcher". which the other team ignored and were unmerciful in their heckling. one of our coaches went over to the their third base umpire and asked him if he could tell his players to stop the heckling of the pitcher. to wit the umpire said "i'm not telling my players a f---ing thing!" our coach said something and turned around to leave and the other coach took a swing at him. this caused the main coach to come out of the dugout yelling and swinging - so the rest of the coaches of our team took him down just to quiet him down. Paulding tourneys always have paid umpires for homeplate. it took him about ten seconds to tell the paulding team they had just forfeited the game and told them to leave. evidently the team mother's were giving the coaches a collective piece of their minds and he kept shouting shut the f--- up. i can imagine how the coaches wives felt. and what an example to set for the team. and it certainly wasn't fair to the boys of the team to have the lost the game that way - because their coaches did not know what sportsmanship is. i was amused at avery - he said - i'm not jealous of the bike ayden got - i'm jealous because i didn't get to see the fight. lol so - one more toruney for avery in Kendalville, Indiana - maybe an hour and a half west of us on USRoute 6. so that will take some driving. then the rest of the summer is free although they will no doubt have gary out in the yard playing ball the rest of the summer. he won't mind - they all love the game. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely, Mel! Did you make the beautiful piece on your table?


gagesmom said:


> So I decided to go a with the same pattern for all the baby blankets coming up.
> So here is the progress on the blanket I made today.
> 
> Gage and I are off to bed. It is 11:30pm and we should have been in bed before now. We'll do the breathing exercise the counselor taught him to do before going to bed. I told him he can do it
> anytime he is feeling stressed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, Kate, so sad. I am sorry. Prayers for the family and friends. Hugs.


KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> I'd be happy to let you cut mine- but it would be a very expensive hair cut!


Goodness yes, very expensive for you to come up here or me down there.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely thoughts, Daralene. Thank you.


Cashmeregma said:


> You are so right. I have never forgotten the 2 babies that I cuddled that passed. We all got so attached to them. I thought of how much love they felt from us even though their lives were so short. One was an orphan and the nurses held a funeral for that precious baby. We all made sure that this baby knew love. Doctors and volunteers also attended and the hospital Chaplain spoke along with those who cared for him. I also like what you said about "She will get her wings....." Beautifully said Mel. This sweet family of Erin now has people from all over the world caring about them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:25 pm and I am caught up. ABI group was good tonight. Another fella has joined so I am no longer the new guy.???? 

Tonight we had scrambled eggs, bacon, sausages, toast and tomatoes. Breakfast for supper. Always good. 

Our activity tonight was badminton and Frisbee.
So I skipped that and knit of course. 

And we did tye dying too. I did 2 pair of socks. 1 for me and one for Gage. Will post them after they are washed. Can't wait to see how they turn out ????


I feel for the families of the victims of the car crash as well as the parents of the fella who caused it.


April the orange doily was my grandmother's so I can't take credit for it.☺


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

There you are, Kate! Lovely photo of the two of you! Isn't it fun to see Hannah, Gwen?!


KateB said:


> Went to Arran on the boat today and the weather for once was nice, although, as you can see it was a bit breezy on the boat!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such good advice to "be kinder..." we just don't know what others have been through, by the time we encounter them. Practice kindness.


Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:-
> 
> EATING IN THE FIFTIES
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the peach pound cake sounds devine! I definitely will need to make this one. I've been putting off buying any peaches though this is the peak week here for them. Guess I will just have to give in. Also have all the ingredients for the pepper salad so think I'll grill some chicken, make the pepper salad, maybe grill some corn and the pound cake for one day this week. Maybe even tomorrow!

Rookie so sad about your neighbor's son. How tragic. I hope they didn't find out by seeing the news as your DH did. Terrible, terrible, terrible.



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 19 July '16 Tuesday
> 
> I've been a little lax here with the recipes so I gathered these together for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Mel, you can tell Gage that I have had the same pen pal since 1974! It is fun.


gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and we are off to bed.
> Wanted to post my progress today. I knit on I then put it down and did whatever and then would knit a bit again
> 
> Also I am friends with a lady on facebook. She lives in Ohio. I will have to check where tomorrow. Anyways her daughter is 11 same age as Gage and they have a few things in common. Jokingly I said they should become pen pals. So tonight we traded addresses. Gage was so excited. he told his dad today that he is going to have a pen pal in the states. I am glad he is looking forward to it. Just went and checked. She is from Big Prairie, Ohio


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam. I meant to also show the top better. I'm the first to admit it is a bit unusual but hey...so am I. LOL
Here is the top at a better view. I'm not entirely satisfied as DH had to screw the top on leaving two indentions in the top and I should have filled them with putty but didn't have any on hand so just did it as is. Oh well....still happy with it.

Meant to say the hands are doing so much better. I've got 4 more days of the prednisone and I'm hoping that the positive effect from taking it will last a good while. So nice to have the hands pain free.



thewren said:


> what a great table gwen - it does look like brantley in a way - going to make a great side table. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad you didn't have any close encounters of the bear kind, Kaye!


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, we lived through Yellowstone and didn't get eaten by a bear, we did see 4 of them though.
> I'm going to get caught up by reading back to front. I hope that everyone is doing well or on the way to recovery, my aunt has started radiation, I haven't seen her since we got back but Marla and I are probably going to go over tomorrow to see her, they are going to give her a 2 week break in August though so that she can get her treatments for the macular degeneration if they are needed.
> Seems that Christopher was laid off from his job, Friday was his last day, he was only given a couple days notice, so he was rather freaked out while we were gone, I'm so glad that he was able to talk to Marla and she was able to calm him down and assure him that everything will work out, he has somethings lined up. I guess the owner/boss where he was working called the Ford dealership in Scottsbluff to see if they would take him( a month ago, mind he never told Christopher until a week ago), they want him but don't have room for him right now and another small used car dealership wanted him, but I don't know if they need him right now either. In the mean time he has a temporary job with one of his buddies and then a few odd jobs that people want him to do. He's here now watching Jurassic World with Carly and I.
> I'll post pics, I don't know if they transferred from my phone or not, so if not, I'll have to post from my cell.
> Hugs to all!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice hair cut even if over priced. Enjoy it! You look glamorous!


kiwifrau said:


> Grrrrrr! LOL!......
> I'm obviously not using my iPad often enough to remember how to post photo's to KTP, so here goes again!
> 
> Now don't be angry with me as I am kind've venting and yet laughing at the same time, as I'm happy yet angry....
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

She looks so happy, Kaye! What great experiences you have given her!


Poledra65 said:


> Especially as they had just had a meeting and he didn't even let on that he was going to eliminate jobs.
> Thank you, I'm so glad to be home also.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Perfectly beautiful, darowil! Thank you!


darowil said:


> Loved the accent!
> 
> Great photos. Photos of bears seem so exotic to me. Then I guess all the kangaroos I saw today would be exotic to you- and none of us even thought of taking photos. Surprised at the number but not interesting enough to photograph.
> 
> I did though take of photos. Was taken by the pink in the sky at about 1.30pm, but decided to get beach in for you all. 4 of our bible study group went out for a drive as no bible study for a few weeks during school holidays.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is! She heads back to Spain tomorrow morning.


oneapril said:


> There you are, Kate! Lovely photo of the two of you! Isn't fun to see Hannah, Gwen?!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Goodness yes, very expensive for you to come up here or me down there.


An enjoyable haircut though.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So pretty!


Swedenme said:


> Here are some pictures from my day
> Went the moors road to Whitby , then to runswick bay then back onto the moors to finish coming home


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome!


Gweniepooh said:


> Here is project # 2 using the Unicorn SPiT. Brantley over 20 years ago had carved this head in possible preparation to turn it into a birdhouse for a habitat for humanity auction. (he's done many following the theme they come up with; had done a train, double barrel cannon, huge shoe representing the nursery rhyme The Little Old Lady that Lived in a Shoe, etc.) Anyway for years I used it in my classroom to keep my class set of meter sticks in (has a hole down through the top). Anyway, had him put a round top on it and then SPiT it. I've always been drawn to the "head" and thought it would be a unique side table. Did a thin green wash of SPiT on the base (head) and then a multi color blend on the top. I've also always though the head kind of look a little like DH.....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is so pretty, Mel! What a nice thing to have from your gram.


gagesmom said:


> 9:25 pm and I am caught up. ABI group was good tonight. Another fella has joined so I am no longer the new guy.????
> 
> Tonight we had scrambled eggs, bacon, sausages, toast and tomatoes. Breakfast for supper. Always good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great to see your photos, did you not have any of you?


LOL, yes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Such good advice to "be kinder..." we just don't know what others have been through, by the time we encounter them. Practice kindness.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the peach pound cake sounds devine! I definitely will need to make this one. I've been putting off buying any peaches though this is the peak week here for them. Guess I will just have to give in. Also have all the ingredients for the pepper salad so think I'll grill some chicken, make the pepper salad, maybe grill some corn and the pound cake for one day this week. Maybe even tomorrow!
> 
> Rookie so sad about your neighbor's son. How tragic. I hope they didn't find out by seeing the news as your DH did. Terrible, terrible, terrible.


They may have as it was all over the news at 6:00 a.m. when we were up to take DD to the airport - the State Police where here by 9:00 a.m. and al the news up until that time had not included any names until after "family notifications". So if the police were across the street to make the notifications, it was quite possible that his Mom and Dad found out via the news or phone calls from anyone who may have recognized the car. It was a bright yellow/gold Toyota; not many of them around. There's an older brother, too, who's been away from this area for quite some time so may have learned the same way. It's a horrible thing to contemplate. I've been unnerved all day; we've known that he was into marijuana (he went to the H.S. where DH is the security guard) and I can't help but wonder if any of us could have done anything to prevent this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, yes.


Looks a bit cold in the top one. Good to see you again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> She looks so happy, Kaye! What great experiences you have given her!


She's been having a blast, we always try to make her try new things when she's here. Mom was having a panic attack when she was telling her that she had gotten in the kayak, after I sent the video, she was totally fine. Lol
Mom's waayyy over protective, but that's okay, better than the opposite. ????
We've been going to Centsible eating classes (my neighbor is the educator, so Carly, Marla and I, go to support her) and Carly loves it. She got to make tortillas this evening, she does help her mom cook and bake at home so she is really soaking up all the info.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 49! Already. Just popping on to share. We had dinner with Grandma Paula and her DH tonight. Had a great time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks a bit cold in the top one. Good to see you again.


Went were on a boat at 8am so it was rather chilly when the boat was in motion but not too bad while sitting in one spot. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 49! Already. Just popping on to share. We had dinner with Grandma Paula and her DH tonight. Had a great time!


Great picture! Hi y'all.????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 49! Already. Just popping on to share. We had dinner with Grandma Paula and her DH tonight. Had a great time!


Paula and Bob - I miss you. So glad you'll be coming to KAP. Merle and Tami -- miss you too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Grrrrrr! LOL!......
> I'm obviously not using my iPad often enough to remember how to post photo's to KTP, so here goes again!
> 
> Now don't be angry with me as I am kind've venting and yet laughing at the same time, as I'm happy yet angry....
> ...


Holy Moly, that's certainly a price jump, I'm wondering if they made a mistake. Very cute cut though, it suits very well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is the most disturbing aspect of this accident. It is very sad when you read about these types of accidents, but just so much worse when you know any of the people involved.


So very true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is project # 2 using the Unicorn SPiT. Brantley over 20 years ago had carved this head in possible preparation to turn it into a birdhouse for a habitat for humanity auction. (he's done many following the theme they come up with; had done a train, double barrel cannon, huge shoe representing the nursery rhyme The Little Old Lady that Lived in a Shoe, etc.) Anyway for years I used it in my classroom to keep my class set of meter sticks in (has a hole down through the top). Anyway, had him put a round top on it and then SPiT it. I've always been drawn to the "head" and thought it would be a unique side table. Did a thin green wash of SPiT on the base (head) and then a multi color blend on the top. I've also always though the head kind of look a little like DH.....


That's super cool!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, lovely pictures, the village buildings sure look old.
> 
> Gwen, what an interesting piece, a real conversation piece!
> 
> I picked & cleaned just over a gallon if rasberries. Trying to decide if I should pick mine or go looking for Saskatoons.you can hardly see my old copper boilers anymore, I'm really happy with the plant combination this year. Hope you aren't sick of seeing my flowers.????


Never get sick of flower pictures. ☺


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of activity here in our neighborhood. We saw on the news today where a yellow car was going the wrong way on a very busy strip of expressway near here and caused two crashes killing himself and one other driver and injuring the third very badly. DH saw the news report and said it looked like the kid's (age 21) car from across the street. About 9:00 a.m., our neighborhood had 6 Illinois State police cars in front of our house, etc. which pretty much confirmed DH's thought. There have been lots of cars coming and going from across the street ever since and the news finally reported about an hour ago that it was indeed the neighbor. The accident was at 4:00 a.m. and confirmed that the driver was impaired. I can only imagine the sadness in our neighbor's house.


Such sad losses, impaired driving wreaks such horrible results, for everyone. Prayers and healing thoughts to all those left with the aftermath.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are some pictures from my day
> Went the moors road to Whitby , then to runswick bay then back onto the moors to finish coming home


Gorgeous area, did you walk or drive?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I went through the garbage looking for my gym card, cleaned every area I had been in, went through the recycling, nowhere to be found. Felt a prick in my bra after bending over at the recycling and felt to see what was happening and I had stuck my card in there, of course so I wouldn't put it down and lose it. My secret stash place for a migraine pill. A little more embarrassing than having your glasses on your head and looking all over for them. No idea why, but since Scotland, I can't find my house and car keys. Of course I put them somewhere here so I wouldn't lose them in Scotland. Have lost the remote for the house alarm and just got that replaced. DH and I are both a pair at the moment. We have something in our hands one moment and then it is gone. Think we have been a little too busy. At least that's my excuse. Now I have no excuse for not going to the gym, except for the fact that I had a lot of garlic last night and may come out my pores in the sauna. Hope I'm alone in there. I would have to warn Tami to stay away if it was KTP for sure.


LOL! That's where I put my phone when I don't have pockets and am talking to David while doing other things, neighbor about died when I stuck my phone in there, speaker end up and told David (on the phone) that he might get a bit hot and stinky in there. Lol????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ready for the paddling pool!


Awe! She's growing up to fast, what a little cutie pie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, loved pix and video. Hope Chris finds steady employment quickly. He sounds like a good worker.


Thank you, I need a good camera, but my phone doesn't do too bad. 
He is, and dependable, I think he'll be re-employed soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me trying to rinse mishka off yesterday afternoon after she had finally had enough of the shampoo. Had to chase her round the garden youngest thought it was funny


LOL! I have to tie Buster to the fence or he heads to the hills.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok so I'm not going to lie. I totally went back to sleep after I posted earlier.
> 
> Kaye I love the pics and Carly kayaking. Good on her????sounds promising that someone else would like to employ Christopher. Positive thoughts Goin up from Canada for him ☺
> 
> ...


A nap is always a good thing. That sounds like a great group to be apart of, are you still going to knit group?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the pictures. Way to go Carly being able to cast out yourself.


She said that you then asked who you were. Lol, David told her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These pictures show just what majestic areas are in the area. Just wonderful.


They are really trying to keep Yellowstone as a wild place, and I think they are succeeding pretty well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great video of Carly kayaking. Did she learn how to roll it too? I've only been kayaking a couple of times but really enjoyed it.


LOL, no, she'd fall out, it doesn't have the smaller opening and skirt that keep you in, it's just for paddling and fishing in relatively calm waters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's a beautiful day today, meant to be heading for about 25C! Caitlin is here rather than us going there as both her mum & dad are down with food poisoning! Hannah and I walked her along the front this morning and now Caitlin is napping and Hannah has gone for another walk around the town.


Great photo of the two of them, Hannah and Caitlin look to be quite enjoying each other. Sucks that mum and dad have food poisoning though, hope they are more themselves soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Loved the accent!
> 
> Great photos. Photos of bears seem so exotic to me. Then I guess all the kangaroos I saw today would be exotic to you- and none of us even thought of taking photos. Surprised at the number but not interesting enough to photograph.
> 
> I did though take of photos. Was taken by the pink in the sky at about 1.30pm, but decided to get beach in for you all. 4 of our bible study group went out for a drive as no bible study for a few weeks during school holidays.


Love the beach photos, the sky is gorgeous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, great photos and I've never seen Yellowstone or a grizzly in person. What a wonderful time you must have had but that heat would be hard to take and what a change, from ice to 101f. Never realized Carly had grown so but I guess time has moved on since you first talked about her visiting. Lovely girl and such a cute shot with her and the dog. I love vacations in nature like that.


It's was a shock to the system. Lol 
She was 12 last time she came, slept most of the time in the car, 14 now and managed to be awake a lot more. ????of course she's on her cell phone a quite a bit though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to report that Erin passed away during the night.


So sorry Kate, warm hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> baseball update. both boys won their respectful tourneys. avery with a trophy and ayden with a bicycle. i guess this is done every year in Paulding. a rather sad happening at the Paulding game. the rule is stated "that you will not heckle the pitcher". which the other team ignored and were unmerciful in their heckling. one of our coaches went over to the their third base umpire and asked him if he could tell his players to stop the heckling of the pitcher. to wit the umpire said "i'm not telling my players a f---ing thing!" our coach said something and turned around to leave and the other coach took a swing at him. this caused the main coach to come out of the dugout yelling and swinging - so the rest of the coaches of our team took him down just to quiet him down. Paulding tourneys always have paid umpires for homeplate. it took him about ten seconds to tell the paulding team they had just forfeited the game and told them to leave. evidently the team mother's were giving the coaches a collective piece of their minds and he kept shouting shut the f--- up. i can imagine how the coaches wives felt. and what an example to set for the team. and it certainly wasn't fair to the boys of the team to have the lost the game that way - because their coaches did not know what sportsmanship is. i was amused at avery - he said - i'm not jealous of the bike ayden got - i'm jealous because i didn't get to see the fight. lol so - one more toruney for avery in Kendalville, Indiana - maybe an hour and a half west of us on USRoute 6. so that will take some driving. then the rest of the summer is free although they will no doubt have gary out in the yard playing ball the rest of the summer. he won't mind - they all love the game. --- sam


It's seems that at sporting events, it's usually the adults that create the problems. That coach certainly had no filters, he should never be allowed to coach children of any age. Glad y'alls coaches didn't react more than absolutely necessary. 
LOL! Boys will be boys, to miss seeing a fight is a horrible thing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, your haircut is lovely, but does sound pricey. But then I haven't been to beauty parlor in years. Where my hair in a bun and just put in pony tail and and cut it myself. Luckily it's thick. I put 2 #5 sock needles in to secure bun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I didn't leave either yarn store empty handed. I planned ahead and took money out of savings for the trip.


That was good thinking. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope you are not tired of my pictures as I have a few more to post. If you see a spot on my pictures, I do apologize as we noticed it at the wedding. I need to take my camera in to be looked at as it is on the lens and we can't find where it is.


Oh, it's looking fantastic, the coat looks so soft you just want to bury hadst and face into it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The end of my vacation was just as exciting for me as I finally got to visit Mary Maxim. I have ordered from their catalog for decades so I was thrilled to go to the store and was not disappointed to do so. It is a 3 hour drive from where I live so it was a day trip. We were in the store for 4 1/2 hours. Good thing I went with another knitter.


Wow, that's like sensory overload, so many lovely yarns. What a sender full way to spend a day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Grrrrrr! LOL!......
> I'm obviously not using my iPad often enough to remember how to post photo's to KTP, so here goes again!
> 
> Now don't be angry with me as I am kind've venting and yet laughing at the same time, as I'm happy yet angry....
> ...


Looks very nice but I agree, crazy price, I pay $30


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Went were on a boat at 8am so it was rather chilly when the boat was in motion but not too bad while sitting in one spot. ????


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 49! Already. Just popping on to share. We had dinner with Grandma Paula and her DH tonight. Had a great time!


Great to catch up with other KTPers isn't it.
And now to get off the computer and do some finishing off of items.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> come on all you gardeners what is this plant called? stands 3 feet tall at present and about as wide, is it a ember of the fuchsia family leaves are similar


Looks like one of the cape fuchsias. I tried to grow them in northern England but they didn't survive the cold winters.
I really like your blanket pattern, Mel. 
Sad but not surprised to hear about Erin. Condolences to all the family.
If you don't have egg cups do all the kiddies miss out on eggy soldiers? It's an essential part of childhood!!
If you get enthusiastic about haggis, add the chopped neeps to the pan you boil your haggis in, then mash them with butter to serve.
I'm rather busy so will just drop in at intervals. Off to England tomorrow to visit DD then my in-laws and possibly my brother. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, nice that you got to meet with Paula & Bob. Hope they are doing well.

Kiwi, I've never heard of egg cutters until the chat this week, we always just whack them with a knife.

Kaye have you travelled over Beartooth Pass going or coming from Yellowstone? It's really quite a road, beautiful views but so steep & winding.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Grrrrrr! LOL!......
> I'm obviously not using my iPad often enough to remember how to post photo's to KTP, so here goes again!
> 
> Now don't be angry with me as I am kind've venting and yet laughing at the same time, as I'm happy yet angry....
> ...


Your hair looks great . But I know what you mean about how much They charge it's the same here .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Did the trip make the hot day more bearable? looks like a lovely day


Had a lovely day but even at the coast it was still very hot , had a lovely lemon top to help cool down on the way home never thought to take a picture of that , was to busy eating it before it melted


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's just after 7am and DH & Hannah have just left for the airport. I didn't get to go as we kept Caitlin overnight last night as her mum & dad are still feeling really ill from the food poisoning.
Love all the photos on here recently, places and crafts. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great table Gwen I love what you have done with the top although every time I read SPiT I keep having visions of you spitting on it and rubbing it with a cloth ????
> Glad you liked the pictures . I love seeing all the pictures from all around the world
> Like Margaret s beach this morning


Glad the thought of Gwen spitting on her table wasn't just mine! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> This one about an hour away. But the closest maybe 15 minute drive.
> Yes at the time I took the photo it was only about 12 C where we were. Meant to be warm today with clearing shower- looks very overcast outside though. Waiting for it to improve so I can wander off for a walk and coffee. Still saying 22 for tomorrow and sunny- beautiful. Mid winter and a day that Kate would probably love in summer! Actually so would I but for the opposite reason (lovely warm summer day for Kate lovely cool summer day day for me).
> Maryanne and I are heading out to the shopping centre next to my football teams home ground tomorrow. A few weeks ago when I went with Vicky and Elizabeth they gave out tokens to spend on food at the Shopping Centre. Vick was given one for her and Elizabeth and figured she wouldn't use them so gave them to me. And I can travel free with my seniors card so figured may as well get a free meal as well. And while I often go to the football ground rarely do I cross the road to the shopping centre and I rather like walking round it bringing back memories of what it was like when I was a child. Totally different now- very hard to work out what was even where now.


You're right 22 would suit me fine...we got up to 27 yesterday and it was too hot!
:sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 49! Already. Just popping on to share. We had dinner with Grandma Paula and her DH tonight. Had a great time!


Great picture Tami. Glad you all had a great time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous area, did you walk or drive?


Drive . Whitby is roughly 40 minutes away


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I have to tie Buster to the fence or he heads to the hills.


Yes mishka give me a good run round the garden and a good telling off too


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Reminds me of a joke.
> 
> Do you know the difference between a pit bull & a hockey mom? Lipstick!????????


You may be right!
:sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage had me awake until almost 2am. We went to bed at 10: 30pm and we were still awake at 2:30am. So my eyes pop wide open at 7 am. I am debating going back to sleep.


Hope Gage wasn't fretting about things.....is he sleeping in today?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the Photos Poledra, and the kayaking video - great to hear your commentary, you have a lovely speaking voice!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely beach photos, Darowil. Do you get box jelly fish or crocodiles there? (Remember seeing notices about both when in the north of Aus, but don't know where they are generally found)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It does look like a beautiful day. Thanks for posting this picture.


Don't you feel a little bit jealous, Gwen? Such lovely photos of all your fun, Kate.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Me trying to rinse mishka off yesterday afternoon after she had finally had enough of the shampoo. Had to chase her round the garden youngest thought it was funny


Mishka just ensuring you water the hostas! She's a very pretty dog with such an expressive face.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Fingerless mitts and washcloths for a friend and her family ☺


More gorgeous work! You knit more in a week than I manage in a year


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is project # 2 using the Unicorn SPiT. Brantley over 20 years ago had carved this head in possible preparation to turn it into a birdhouse for a habitat for humanity auction. (he's done many following the theme they come up with; had done a train, double barrel cannon, huge shoe representing the nursery rhyme The Little Old Lady that Lived in a Shoe, etc.) Anyway for years I used it in my classroom to keep my class set of meter sticks in (has a hole down through the top). Anyway, had him put a round top on it and then SPiT it. I've always been drawn to the "head" and thought it would be a unique side table. Did a thin green wash of SPiT on the base (head) and then a multi color blend on the top. I've also always though the head kind of look a little like DH.....


Unique - I love it!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My cat gets a bath once a year, and DD does it--he will only tolerate it from her! He's about due (we have to do it when the weather is hot). Then I have to comb and comb and comb to get all the matted stuff and loose hair off. Poor bubby. He has a harder time now that he's older (he's 14) with keeping himself groomed properly. I try to brush him a little every day, but by the time I get to the end, I have to start at the beginning again (he has very long hair). :sm16:


If he's showing signs of arthritis it may help to get him on Metacam, but be sure you vet. does blood tests for kidney function as it can be bad for them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwifrau, your haircut is lovely, but does sound pricey. But then I haven't been to beauty parlor in years. Where my hair in a bun and just put in pony tail and and cut it myself. Luckily it's thick. I put 2 #5 sock needles in to secure bun.


I agree. Kiwifrau your new cut is very glamorous. I like the resourcefulness of us knitters, Sassafrass. (Using dpns to secure your bun)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Tami. Glad you all had a great time


Agree.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> I like the resourcefulness of us knitters, Sassafrass. (Using dpns to secure your bun)


????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad the thought of Gwen spitting on her table wasn't just mine! :sm09:


I join you both as well- and I suspect most of us think of the same thing when we see it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You're right 22 would suit me fine...we got up to 27 yesterday and it was too hot!
> :sm16: :sm09:


27 delightful here- but by the time London gets to over 30 it is horrid whereas 30 is not bad here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lovely beach photos, Darowil. Do you get box jelly fish or crocodiles there? (Remember seeing notices about both when in the north of Aus, but don't know where they are generally found)


Neither of them here. Sometimes sharks or blue ringed octopus but neither are common so rarely is it unsafe to go into the water here unlike northern Australia (and then only for short periods). However no one swimming as cold currently.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lookin' good Kaye Jo!


Poledra65 said:


> LOL, yes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How wonderful! Have missed seeing Paula post.


tami_ohio said:


> Page 49! Already. Just popping on to share. We had dinner with Grandma Paula and her DH tonight. Had a great time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That's where I put my phone when I don't have pockets and am talking to David while doing other things, neighbor about died when I stuck my phone in there, speaker end up and told David (on the phone) that he might get a bit hot and stinky in there. Lol????


 :sm12: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 49! Already. Just popping on to share. We had dinner with Grandma Paula and her DH tonight. Had a great time!


So good to see them again. I am glad you were able to meet up with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear Caitlin's parents are still feeling ill; food poisoning is awful. I know I've said it before but thank you and your DH a million times over for treating Hannah to such a lovely vacation. I know she will never forget you two; your hospitality and such a beautiful country. If ever given the opportunity I would love to repay your kindness.



KateB said:


> It's just after 7am and DH & Hannah have just left for the airport. I didn't get to go as we kept Caitlin overnight last night as her mum & dad are still feeling really ill from the food poisoning.
> Love all the photos on here recently, places and crafts. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....I also think it whenever I go to use the product. What a horrible name but it certainly does stick with you. At least it is called Unicorn SPiT and perhaps lends itself to being magical! LOL


KateB said:


> Glad the thought of Gwen spitting on her table wasn't just mine! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am jealous for sure but so thankful she has had this adventure. It's something I always wanted to do but just never had the chance to. Hey....life isn't over yet!


TNS said:


> Don't you feel a little bit jealous, Gwen? Such lovely photos of all your fun, Kate.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> If he's showing signs of arthritis it may help to get him on Metacam, but be sure you vet. does blood tests for kidney function as it can be bad for them.


So far he doesn't show signs of that, thank goodness, as he gets around fine. It seems to be more that his hair is changing, getting finer and mats up easier, and he needs help with the matted bits. I wipe him down with a damp cloth per the vet's instructions also to reduce static and clear off dust and dandruff. That seems to make the hair easier to brush.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kiwifrau, you look lovely! I'd balk at the price of the haircut too, but the result is great. I've cut my own hair (and did my kids too when they lived with me) for years, though once in a while I go to a salon. (Autocorrect wanted to make that saloon! LOL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm still sleepy...cat alarm is too efficient. Ha!

Today will be laundry. Bleah, one of my least favorite chores, schlepping everything to the laundromat. It's not so bad sometimes but this trip is all the sheets and my old quilt (which also needs repair).

Speaking of quilts, Sandi's (AZsticks) sister identified my mystery block! It's a Hunter's Star variation. The part that is a larger triangle in the usual block is made of smaller triangles, as it's a scrappy quilt. So now I can move forward with that, I think.

Off to get another cuppa. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam. I meant to also show the top better. I'm the first to admit it is a bit unusual but hey...so am I. LOL
> Here is the top at a better view. I'm not entirely satisfied as DH had to screw the top on leaving two indentions in the top and I should have filled them with putty but didn't have any on hand so just did it as is. Oh well....still happy with it.
> 
> Meant to say the hands are doing so much better. I've got 4 more days of the prednisone and I'm hoping that the positive effect from taking it will last a good while. So nice to have the hands pain free.


Super cool table Gwen, wanted to comment on your coffee table as well. In the meantime you've posted the photo of the base of the end table which is really fabulous. You are truly very talented, also your hubby. I'm jealous, lol!
I'm not artistic at all, nor musical, even though I appreciate both.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice hair cut even if over priced. Enjoy it! You look glamorous!


Ha! Thanks for the lovely comment, made an old lady feel good though, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> An enjoyable haircut though.


????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Moly, that's certainly a price jump, I'm wondering if they made a mistake. Very cute cut though, it suits very well.


No price was correct, 1st visit I received a discount as a friend recommended her, just didn't realize it would be such a difference.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwifrau, your haircut is lovely, but does sound pricey. But then I haven't been to beauty parlor in years. Where my hair in a bun and just put in pony tail and and cut it myself. Luckily it's thick. I put 2 #5 sock needles in to secure bun.


I normally cut mine too, actually did when my hubby was alive as I didn't have the time to go to the salon. After he passed I treated myself a few times, then went back to cutting it myself again. I find every once in a while it needs a good cut though. Going to do the same as a neighbor, keep it trimmed myself and go ever 6 months and have it cut again. Tried longer hair but not for me. Once it gets past the shoulders is when it doesn't look nice on my tiny face.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Super cool table Gwen, wanted to comment on your coffee table as well. In the meantime you've posted the photo of the base of the end table which is really fabulous. You are truly very talented, also your hubby. I'm jealous, lol!
> I'm not artistic at all, nor musical, even though I appreciate both.


You're a knitter--which makes you artistic and creative! :sm02:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks very nice but I agree, crazy price, I pay $30


???????????????? agree, I'm also going to look around for a better deal. When I was sitting waiting for my turn a young woman came in and asked for a price list, think I will walk around the town and do the same. Just call me "Mrs-el-cheapo. Ha!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Your hair looks great . But I know what you mean about how much They charge it's the same here .


Maybe I should look into buying a wig, of course I would want a bright Purple one. ????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

TNS said:


> I agree. Kiwifrau your new cut is very glamorous. I like the resourcefulness of us knitters, Sassafrass. (Using dpns to secure your bun)


Me too! I hope she places them in her bun Chris cross.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Kiwifrau, you look lovely! I'd balk at the price of the haircut too, but the result is great. I've cut my own hair (and did my kids too when they lived with me) for years, though once in a while I go to a salon. (Autocorrect wanted to make that saloon! LOL)


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, hope your DS & DIL are soon over the food poisoning soon, no joke, it can make you so sick, been there & hopefully never again. It's a good thing Caitlin didn't get sick

Safe travels to Hannah.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

just looked in at the puffin cam and there are LOTS of them http://www.teachingthroughnature.co.uk/webcams/main-webcam/


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello world.☺☺☺

Slept like a log last night as well as Gage.????

Caught up and ready to get my day on the go.
Will check in later on. ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....I also think it whenever I go to use the product. What a horrible name but it certainly does stick with you. At least it is called Unicorn SPiT and perhaps lends itself to being magical! LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, yes they are crisscrossed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday julie ????????????????
I know it's the 21 st where you are so hope you have a really wonderful day


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwifrau, yes they are crisscrossed.


well darn, that is me With purple cowl, but you can't tell I have bun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday julie ????????????????
> I know it's the 21 st where you are so hope you have a really wonderful day


Thanks so much, Sonja! I've gone up a decade! I will be going out for lunch I hope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> well darn, that is me With purple cowl, but you can't tell I have bun.


It is a lovely photo of you Joy, bun showing or not!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> well darn, that is me With purple cowl, but you can't tell I have bun.


Gonna y again. This is my knitting group. I'm in the blue striped shirt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gonna y again. This is my knitting group. I'm in the blue striped shirt.


Well done! You do look great!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Sonja! I've gone up a decade! I will be going out for lunch I hope.


Well happy 70th? Julie and I hope you lunch is delicious


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gonna y again. This is my knitting group. I'm in the blue striped shirt.


Lovely pictures Joy .can see your bun and your lovely kind face


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well happy 70th? Julie and I hope you lunch is delicious


That is the one! And thanks again!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday julie ????????????????
> I know it's the 21 st where you are so hope you have a really wonderful day


And another "Happy Birthday" from me! Have you arranged an UnBirthday celebration for about 6 months time when you can have a Right Royal Special Birthday to make up for all the changes in plans re. hip op etc?? Have a wonderful day now and another one later. hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> And another "Happy Birthday" from me! Have you arranged an UnBirthday celebration for about 6 months time when you can have a Right Royal Special Birthday to make up for all the changes in plans re. hip op etc?? Have a wonderful day now and another one later. hugs.


Thank you Lin! No I had not thought of an UnBrthday! But will keep it in mind!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sassafras, two lovely photos of you, but can't see the needles!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Desert Joy. You look fantastic.???? such a beautiful smile on such a beautiful lady.☺
????????????????????????????????
Happy birthday to you 
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear, sweet, amazing, beautiful Julie❤❤❤❤
Happy birthday to you

And many more.???? 
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I saw on facebook today that it is Pup lover. ...Dawns birthday as well.???? 
????????????????????????????????????????
Happy birthday Dawn, all the best☺❤


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So after taking my knitting with me to my group last night I have spent the better part of the morning and some of the afternoon Tinkling. Needless to say I am so frustrated and can't find the mistake I might just frog it again and restart it again. ????????????????

Will post any progress later


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Julie and Dawn. May the coming year be filled with many good things, especially lots of beautiful, soft yarn!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I dunno about these. My attempt at tye dying socks last night at ABI group. The yellow blue and green didn't take as well as I had hoped. Ah well maybe next time. Also I'll try shirts next time


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well at least you got some tidying up done!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Yes, that was the great part. I had debated cleaning up first, but cleaning won out. :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ready for the paddling pool!


Oh my goodness. She is so gorgeous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, safe travels for Hannah. What an amazing summer for sure. Memories for a lifetime, but I'm sure she will add many, many more. DH is so talented with wood. WOW, I'm always so impressed with what he does. Though not sure what SPIT means.

Mishka is so beautiful and an artist at escaping the rinse down. :sm23: How nice of her to give you a bath.:sm23: :sm23: Lovely landscape and what a charming village. Fun seeing your area of England.

Mel, great gifts. How nice that you have a group. Support is vital.

Sassafrass, great to have your knitting group again and it sure does help keep one's house up. :sm17: 

Bonnie, never get tired of seeing flowers. I thought everything would be dead here but can you believe my orchids were even blooming after a month with no water. My goodness, they are forgiving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of activity here in our neighborhood. We saw on the news today where a yellow car was going the wrong way on a very busy strip of expressway near here and caused two crashes killing himself and one other driver and injuring the third very badly. DH saw the news report and said it looked like the kid's (age 21) car from across the street. About 9:00 a.m., our neighborhood had 6 Illinois State police cars in front of our house, etc. which pretty much confirmed DH's thought. There have been lots of cars coming and going from across the street ever since and the news finally reported about an hour ago that it was indeed the neighbor. The accident was at 4:00 a.m. and confirmed that the driver was impaired. I can only imagine the sadness in our neighbor's house.


How awful. So sad to hear about this Rookie. A lot of pain for the family and friends of all involved. I imagine the family of the one responsible will feel absolutely horrible.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Julie & Dawn hope you both have a great day.

Joy, lovely photos, you look great

I'm supposed to go berry picking this afternoon but it's thundering, not sure if it's going to settle down. After a few days of heat we could use a shower.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Julie and Dawn!*


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm pretty good at cutting hair and styling, used to do friends, neighbours and families for years. Maybe I should try doing this again, lol! Would just need a few willing models who wouldn't be afraid that a 73+ year old would be cutting their hair, LOL! Mind you I would need a pair of fast running shoes on in case I made a boo boo!????????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, Wishing you a Happy Birthday thanks to another posting it a day ahead here so we can wish you on your actual day your time.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

and many more with you surrounded by friends and lots of love.

May it be the best ever.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the peach pound cake sounds devine! I definitely will need to make this one. I've been putting off buying any peaches though this is the peak week here for them. Guess I will just have to give in. Also have all the ingredients for the pepper salad so think I'll grill some chicken, make the pepper salad, maybe grill some corn and the pound cake for one day this week. Maybe even tomorrow!
> 
> Rookie so sad about your neighbor's son. How tragic. I hope they didn't find out by seeing the news as your DH did. Terrible, terrible, terrible.


I hope so too Gwen, that they didn't see it on the news and recognize the car. No easy way through this one.

Georgia peaches for the peach pound cake baked by a Georgia Peach would be divine for sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you so much for your kind remarks. Have a happy birthday and give yourself a hug from me.
Dawn, happy birthday, miss reading your posts.
Just got back from G/E doc. Blood pressure was 168/98.. Don't know what that is about.mi think their cuff is wrong. 
Slept 10-12, then awake til 6 and back to sleep til 9:30. Wish I could get normal sleep pattern. 
Asked doc about feeling "diabetic" and he said Budesonide can cause diabetics. I only had diabetes when on prednisone in hospital and had to have insulin. Luckily I only have 2 more weeks of steroid. I will watch diet. Notice I ate a slice of cake 3 days in a row. I NEVER eat sweets. Also don't eat ice cream unless at Ben & Jerry store (Napa or San Diego) but I ate the last of Al's quart of butterbrickle. So something is up. Back to stricter diet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, that pepper salad sounds great. I'm afraid the air comes on well before 90f in this house. It is a big house and takes a long time to cool so we have to start cooling before the real high heat hits. I like trying to go without it though but DH finds it hard to work. He is practicing for concerts right now. Fun for me to listen. Speaking of avocados, I'm watching this series and here in the States we must really read our labels. I don't think this is allowed in Europe or where most of our other members live. They said one brand of avocado mix in the big Wally store has no avocados in it at all. Probably has a picture of one on the front. :sm23: :sm23: They can get away with so much here. There are products with the cover showing a picture of all sorts of berries in the cereal and there are no berries in there at all, just colored dye with artificial flavor. Amazing, but not in the good way.

I have never heard of cloudberries.

Saskatoons hanging, I'm assuming they are berries. :sm23: :sm23: 

Kiwifrau, what a gorgeous haircut though. Would sure be cheaper if you can keep it up like she is doing. That was quite an increase in price!! Always nice to hear from you.

Darowil, great to get out, even better to have free food and lovely memories.

Mel, great that they had tye-dying. Can't wait to see the results. Big Prairie, OH isn't that far from Akron. Believe the church DH went to used to have summer camp there. Something fun for Gage to look forward to...getting letters in the mail.

Glad to know the hands are doing better Gwen.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Julie.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday julie ????????????????
> I know it's the 21 st where you are so hope you have a really wonderful day


Happy Birthday Julie!
Hope your day is special


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, nice that you got to meet with Paula & Bob. Hope they are doing well.
> 
> Kiwi, I've never heard of egg cutters until the chat this week, we always just whack them with a knife.
> 
> Kaye have you travelled over Beartooth Pass going or coming from Yellowstone? It's really quite a road, beautiful views but so steep & winding.


Not yet, but we've set the dates for next year. Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad the thought of Gwen spitting on her table wasn't just mine! :sm09:


???? OR mine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Drive . Whitby is roughly 40 minutes away


I thought it looked like driving but wasn't sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes mishka give me a good run round the garden and a good telling off too


????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for all the Photos Poledra, and the kayaking video - great to hear your commentary, you have a lovely speaking voice!


LOL, you are welcome. Thank you, it's so funny, my recorded voice sounds nothing like the live version, that's for sure. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lookin' good Kaye Jo!


???? Why thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> No price was correct, 1st visit I received a discount as a friend recommended her, just didn't realize it would be such a difference.


???? wow, they give good discounts I guess, to get you in the door, quite the shock on the return visit for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> well darn, that is me With purple cowl, but you can't tell I have bun.


Great picture, lovely family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gonna y again. This is my knitting group. I'm in the blue striped shirt.


Another great photo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Julie!!!!????????????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, that pepper salad sounds great. I'm afraid the air comes on well before 90f in this house. It is a big house and takes a long time to cool so we have to start cooling before the real high heat hits. I like trying to go without it though but DH finds it hard to work. He is practicing for concerts right now. Fun for me to listen. Speaking of avocados, I'm watching this series and here in the States we must really read our labels. I don't think this is allowed in Europe or where most of our other members live. They said one brand of avocado mix in the big Wally store has no avocados in it at all. Probably has a picture of one on the front. :sm23: :sm23: They can get away with so much here. There are products with the cover showing a picture of all sorts of berries in the cereal and there are no berries in there at all, just colored dye with artificial flavor. Amazing, but not in the good way.
> 
> I have never heard of cloudberries.
> 
> ...


Daralene cloudberries grow wild in very northern countries like Sweden Finland maybe Canada . They look a little like a blackberry or raspberry only orange yellow in colour a bit tart to taste but make a lovely tasting jam or topping for cake 
The berries are quite expensive now so only bought to use on special occasions . The jam is a lot cheaper and tastes lovely on waffles . As the swedes love ice cream as much as they love coffee . There is a cloudberry ice cream that is delicious


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Desert Joy. You look fantastic.???? such a beautiful smile on such a beautiful lady.☺
> ????????????????????????????????
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday to you
> ...


Thanks so much, Melody!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday Julie and Dawn. May the coming year be filled with many good things, especially lots of beautiful, soft yarn!


Thank you! It is so nice to be able to picture you now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I dunno about these. My attempt at tye dying socks last night at ABI group. The yellow blue and green didn't take as well as I had hoped. Ah well maybe next time. Also I'll try shirts next time


I wonder what the yarn content is?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Julie & Dawn hope you both have a great day.
> 
> Joy, lovely photos, you look great
> 
> I'm supposed to go berry picking this afternoon but it's thundering, not sure if it's going to settle down. After a few days of heat we could use a shower.


Thank you, Bonnie! I wonder if you've got rain?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday, Julie and Dawn!*


Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Wishing you a Happy Birthday thanks to another posting it a day ahead here so we can wish you on your actual day your time.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> ...


Thanks, Daralene!

I got a Birthday video from Bronwen and the kids- an off-key rendition of Happy Birthday- looks like the kids have inherited their mother's ear for a tune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you so much for your kind remarks. Have a happy birthday and give yourself a hug from me.
> Dawn, happy birthday, miss reading your posts.
> Just got back from G/E doc. Blood pressure was 168/98.. Don't know what that is about.mi think their cuff is wrong.
> Slept 10-12, then awake til 6 and back to sleep til 9:30. Wish I could get normal sleep pattern.
> Asked doc about feeling "diabetic" and he said Budesonide can cause diabetics. I only had diabetes when on prednisone in hospital and had to have insulin. Luckily I only have 2 more weeks of steroid. I will watch diet. Notice I ate a slice of cake 3 days in a row. I NEVER eat sweets. Also don't eat ice cream unless at Ben & Jerry store (Napa or San Diego) but I ate the last of Al's quart of butterbrickle. So something is up. Back to stricter diet.


Thank you Joy!
Sorry about the medical problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Julie.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alibee said:


> Happy Birthday Julie!
> Hope your day is special


Thank you alibee- it should be- we are going out for lunch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Julie!!!!????????????????????


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The latest from mjs:

Just got this crazy email from a friend. Spit out my cereal milk at the end of it. Hope you, too, laugh hard. jberg

Murder at Costco

Tired of constantly being broke and stuck in an unhappy marriage, a young husband decided to solve both problems by taking out a large insurance policy on his wife with himself as the beneficiary and then arranging to have her killed.
A 'friend of a friend' put him in touch with a nefarious dark-side underworld figure who went by the name of 'Artie.' Artie explained to the husband that his going price for snuffing out a spouse was $10,000.

The Husband said he was willing to pay that amount but that he wouldn't have any cash on hand until he could collect his wife's insurance money. Artie insisted on being paid at least something up front, so the man opened his wallet, displaying the single dollar coin that rested inside. 
Artie sighed, rolled his eyes and reluctantly agreed to accept the dollar as down payment for the dirty deed. 

A few days later, Artie followed the man's wife to the local Costco Supermarket. There, he surprised her in the produce department and proceeded to strangle her with his gloved hands. As the poor unsuspecting woman drew her last breath and slumped to the floor, the manager of the produce department stumbled unexpectedly onto the murder scene. Unwilling to leave any living witnesses behind, ol' Artie had no choice but to strangle the produce manager as well. 

However, unknown to Artie, the entire proceedings were captured by the hidden security cameras and observed by the shop's security guard, who immediately called the police. Artie was caught and arrested before he could even leave the premises. 
Under intense questioning at the police station, Artie revealed the whole sordid plan, including his unusual financial arrangements with the hapless husband who was also quickly arrested. 
The next day in the Newspaper, the headline declared...

(You're going to hate me for this....)









"ARTIE CHOKES 2 for $1.00 @ Costco"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 20 July '16

Today I was going to get a haircut and then drive to Napoleon to see my computer guru Ron. He has been remodeling his home - like down to the studs - moving the staircase - he was going to play show and tell with what all he has gotten done and then I was going to take him out for dinner (since it is usually the other way around - thought it was my turn). Heidi called and cancelled and remade a new haircut appointment for me and I called Ron and offered him a rain check which he agreed to. For some reason I am not breathing real well today - not sure why - but I thought I would never get out of the shower for the time I spent trying to catch my breath. I really am fine - nothing to panic about - I am just taking it east - not moving real fast - and doing extra breathing treatments.

Going through my email today I found these recipes I thought you might enjoy.

I hope someone tries this - maybe Bonnie - she seems to be getting mounds of raspberries. Seriously - does this not sound like something you just want to dig into and savor?

Honey-Drizzled Raspberry Brie Brûlée by Aimee

Recipe type: Appetizer 
Author: Aimee 
Total time: 7 mins 
Serves 2-4

A summery appetizer that is simple to make and irresistibly good. It features just a few ingredients, which allows the gorgeous berries to shine. Dip warm rounds of toast into a delicious tangle of warm cheese and honey-brûléed raspberries and live happily ever after.

Ingredients

2 tablespoons mild liquid honey
2 branches fresh thyme
1 baguette, sliced thin
1 1/4 cups fresh raspberries
4 oz best quality brie cheese

Instructions

1. Warm honey in a small sauce pot until very hot and runny. Add the thyme and cover the pot. Let stand until cool.

2. Preheat oven to 400F and move the baking rack to the highest position, right under the broiler.

3. Place baguette slices on a rimmed baking tray. Bake for 5-6 minutes or until golden brown. Be careful not to let them burn! Remove from oven and cool.

4. Preheat oven to Broil. Arrange half of the raspberries in a small baking dish. Cut the brie into 1-inch cubes and tuck around the berries. Add the remaining raspberries around the cheese.

5. Drizzle the berries with all of the honey. Place the pan under the broiler and broil for 2 minutes. Ovens may vary, so keep an eye on the dish. Remove when the cheese is half melted.

6. Serve at once with toasts. Use a small spoon to scoop the soft cheese and berries onto the toasts and enjoy warm.

Notes: You could also prepare this in 4 ramekins and make individual portions.

http://www.simplebites.net/honey-drizzled-raspberry-brie-brulee/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleBites+%28Simple+Bites%29

PEPPERONI STUFFED BAKED POTATOES

Total Cost: $5.75
Cost Per Serving: $1.44
TOTAL TIME: 1 hour 25 mins
Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

4 russet potatoes (about ½ lb. each) $2.20
1 Tbsp cooking oil $0.04
Pinch of salt $0.02
1 tsp Italian seasoning blend $0.10
32 pieces of pepperoni $1.33
1⅓ cup pizza sauce* $1.15
4 oz. shredded mozzarella $0.91

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat your oven to 400ºF.

2. Wash the potatoes well and then pat dry with a paper towel.

3. Using a large, sharp knife, cut parallel slits into the potatoes about ⅛th inch apart and about 80% of the way through the potato. Do not cut through the bottom of the potatoes--each potato should still be one piece.

4. Place the sliced potatoes on a baking sheet covered with parchment or foil for easy clean up.

5. Use your hands to rub cooking oil over the entire outside surface of the potatoes.

6. Begin stuffing the slits in the potatoes with slices of pepperoni. Use 8-10 slices of pepperoni per potato, placing a pepperoni in every other or every third slit.

7. Season the potatoes with a pinch of salt and a generous sprinkle of Italian seasoning blend.

8. Bake the potatoes in the preheated oven for 45-60 minutes, or until they are tender all the way through.

9. Remove the potatoes from the oven and pour about ⅓ cup pizza sauce over the top of each potato.

10. Top the sauced potatoes with shredded mozzarella, then return the potatoes to the oven for an additional 7-10 minutes, or until the cheese is melted and slightly golden brown on the edges. Serve hot.

NOTES: *I used a generic store bought jar of pizza sauce.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/07/pepperoni-stuffed-baked-potatoes/

VEGAN CHOCOLATE ZUCCHINI MUFFINS - OIL-FREE!

You'd never guess these incredibly moist 100% whole grain Vegan Chocolate Zucchini Muffins have zero oil and are packed with veggies! Whip up a batch for easy healthy breakfasts on-the-go. I assure you these beyond moist, perfectly sweet (and totally oil-free!) vegan chocolate zucchini muffins will distract you from any and every woe, even if just for a moment.

Author: Alexis
Recipe type: Snack, Dessert
TOTAL TIME: 35 mins
Serves: 12

INGREDIENTS

1 cup whole wheat pastry flour
¼ cup almond meal
¼ cup cocoa powder
⅓ cup coconut sugar
1¼ tsp baking powder
¾ tsp baking soda
½ tsp salt
½ tsp cinnamon
3 small over-ripe bananas, mashed
1 heaping cup grated zucchini (don't squeeze water out)
1 tbsp almond milk
¼ cup chocolate chips (I used mini) + more for topping

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350F. Grease muffin tin/line with liners and set aside.

2. Place flour, almond meal, cocoa powder, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon in a medium mixing bowl, stirring until combined.

3. Place bananas in a large mixing bowl and mash with a fork. Add zucchini, almond milk, and vanilla.

4. Pour half of dry mixture into wet mixture stirring just until combined. Repeat with the rest of the dry mixture. Fold in chocolate chips.

5. Fill sprayed muffin tin evenly with batter. Top each muffin with additional chocolate chips.

6. Bake for about 20-22 minutes, or until set.

NOTES: I was out of vanilla extract, but that would be a delicious addition!

http://www.hummusapien.com/vegan-chocolate-zucchini-muffins/

Cherry and Almond Quick Bread

Dark, sweet cherries are added to an almond flavored batter for a quick bread that's a sweet treat to eat and share with friends.

Total time: 1 hour 15 mins 
Serves: makes 1 loaf

Ingredients

¼ cup Land O' Lakes Super Premium European Style unsalted butter, at room temperature
4 ounces almond paste
¾ cup sugar
2 large eggs
2 cups all-purpose flour
¾ teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup milk
1 cup sweet cherries, pitted and sliced or quartered

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Prepare a bread pan with baking spray.

2. In a mixing bowl, cream together the softened butter and the almond paste until well blended.

3. Add the sugar and mix well.

4. Add the eggs one at a time and beat until incorporated.

5. Sift together the flour, baking powder and salt and add to the sugar mixture alternating with the milk.

6. Gently fold in the cherries.

7. Pour the batter into the bread pan and bake for 55-60 minutes or until the bread has pulled away from the sides of the pan and the top is golden brown.

8. Let cool in the pan for 5 minutes then transfer to a cooling rack.

9. Serve warm or at room temperature.

NOTE: This post was brought to you by Land O'Lakes. ADD A LITTLE GOOD™. As always, thank you for reading and for supporting companies I partner with, which allows me to create more unique content and recipes for you. All opinions are always my own.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/cherry-almond-quick-bread/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+foodiecrush+%28foodiecrush%29

Blueberry Pineapple Cobbler

It's blueberry season and one of my favourite desserts using these sweet little berries in cobbler. I've added fresh pineapple to this recipe and I think it brings this simple dessert up a notch.

Ingredients

4 cups fresh or frozen blueberries
1 1/2 cup fresh pineapple chunks
2/3 cup sugar
3 tbsp corn starch

Directions

1. Stir above ingredients together in a 9" square pan or pie plate.

2. Microwave for 3-4 minutes to just begin to warm.

Topping:

1 cup flour
1/3 cup sugar
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
3 tbsp cold butter
1/2 cup buttermilk

Directions

1. Stir together dry ingredients.

2. Cut in butter until small pea size pieces.

3. Stir in buttermilk.

4. Top fruit mixture with topping.

5. Bake in 425º oven for 20-25 minutes.

6. Poke topping with a tooth pick to make sure cobbler topping baked through.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/07/blueberry-pineapple-cobbler.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I'll be back in a minute - time for another breathing treatment. And don't worry - I am fine.

Gary and Avery off for baseball practice. The high school varsity coach is going to be there to help tonight - show some things the varsity team does. The boys will really enjoy it. One more tourney - yeah.

Think I am fixing myself a bowl of shredded wheat also. It and Cheerios are my two favorite cereals. I figure as long as I have bread, milk, peanut butter and cereal in the house I am well stocked. --- Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 20 July '16
> 
> Today I was going to get a haircut and then drive to Napoleon to see my computer guru Ron. He has been remodeling his home - like down to the studs - moving the staircase - he was going to play show and tell with what all he has gotten done and then I was going to take him out for dinner (since it is usually the other way around - thought it was my turn). Heidi called and cancelled and remade a new haircut appointment for me and I called Ron and offered him a rain check which he agreed to. For some reason I am not breathing real well today - not sure why - but I thought I would never get out of the shower for the time I spent trying to catch my breath. I really am fine - nothing to panic about - I am just taking it east - not moving real fast - and doing extra breathing treatments.
> 
> ...


Is it very hot and stuffy where you are Sam . It is here and it's been really messing with my sons breathing . Yesterday he had to put his oxygen on and he hasn't used that in ages . Apparently the oxygen and the droning noise of the fan helped him sleep . Even when he was a baby the droning noise of the vacuum cleaner would help him sleep


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Julie!......Maybe wait until the hip's done before you attempt this! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Julie!......Maybe wait until the hip's done before you attempt this! :sm09:


Thank you Kate! I think it will have to wait a little!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dawn!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Julie and Dawn. Hope you both have a great day and an even more wonderful year of knitting.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to see you, Kaye and what amazing scenery!


Poledra65 said:


> LOL, yes.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fun!


tami_ohio said:


> Page 49! Already. Just popping on to share. We had dinner with Grandma Paula and her DH tonight. Had a great time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

$80 - for that amount of money i had best get a mani and a pedi - maybe not both - i pay $17 (+ $5tip) - Heidi pay $20. I would definitely start cutting my hair again. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Grrrrrr! LOL!......
> I'm obviously not using my iPad often enough to remember how to post photo's to KTP, so here goes again!
> 
> Now don't be angry with me as I am kind've venting and yet laughing at the same time, as I'm happy yet angry....
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got back from a hot and sticky walk downtown to the bank. Took just over an hour.Checked facebook and we are under a weather warning /heat advisory. Wish I had known that before leaving the house.

Either way I made it. I am pooped. Won't be going to far tomorrow. Heat is supposed to last through the weekend. 

Took these on the walking bridge that crosses over the river.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you are right on sorlenna - you could use any fruit to make an upside down cake. glad the pineapple usd cake turned out well. how did your fresh pineapple cake turn out? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Jeanette, so sad to hear about the accident. Those poor people, both the victims and those left behind to deal with the mess.
> 
> And Sam's recipes reminded me that I didn't report on the pineapple upside down cake--it's GONE! So I'd say it was a success. I'm betting I could try it with other fruits, too (love peaches). Depends on what I can find fresh.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a good looking crew! And lovely Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> well darn, that is me With purple cowl, but you can't tell I have bun.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, JULIE!! ♡☆♡☆


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Sonja! I've gone up a decade! I will be going out for lunch I hope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday Julie and Dawn. Hope you both have a great day and an even more wonderful year of knitting.


Thank you, Joyce!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just got back from a hot and sticky walk downtown to the bank. Took just over an hour.Checked facebook and we are under a weather warning /heat advisory. Wish I had known that before leaving the house.
> 
> Either way I made it. I am pooped. Won't be going to far tomorrow. Heat is supposed to last through the weekend.
> 
> Took these on the walking bridge that crosses over the river.


Always good to see where people are living- sorry it was so very hot!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Put it down and come back later. Sometimes a little distance helps!


gagesmom said:


> So after taking my knitting with me to my group last night I have spent the better part of the morning and some of the afternoon Tinkling. Needless to say I am so frustrated and can't find the mistake I might just frog it again and restart it again. ????????????????
> 
> Will post any progress later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, JULIE!! ♡☆♡☆


Thank you so much, april!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Maybe you're pregnant, Joy!?


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you so much for your kind remarks. Have a happy birthday and give yourself a hug from me.
> Dawn, happy birthday, miss reading your posts.
> Just got back from G/E doc. Blood pressure was 168/98.. Don't know what that is about.mi think their cuff is wrong.
> Slept 10-12, then awake til 6 and back to sleep til 9:30. Wish I could get normal sleep pattern.
> Asked doc about feeling "diabetic" and he said Budesonide can cause diabetics. I only had diabetes when on prednisone in hospital and had to have insulin. Luckily I only have 2 more weeks of steroid. I will watch diet. Notice I ate a slice of cake 3 days in a row. I NEVER eat sweets. Also don't eat ice cream unless at Ben & Jerry store (Napa or San Diego) but I ate the last of Al's quart of butterbrickle. So something is up. Back to stricter diet.


 :sm23:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How wonderfu to get that!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene!
> 
> I got a Birthday video from Bronwen and the kids- an off-key rendition of Happy Birthday- looks like the kids have inherited their mother's ear for a tune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Dawn.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, take care in the heat, Sam also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just got back from a hot and sticky walk downtown to the bank. Took just over an hour.Checked facebook and we are under a weather warning /heat advisory. Wish I had known that before leaving the house.
> 
> Either way I made it. I am pooped. Won't be going to far tomorrow. Heat is supposed to last through the weekend.
> 
> Took these on the walking bridge that crosses over the river.


Lovely pictures Mel . Hope you get plenty of rest especially at night . Very hot here too , was forecast thunder storm and heavy rain but all we got was one rumble of thunder and a few drops of rain


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> How wonderfu to get that!!


It was a lovely surprise! I guess the SIL was wielding the camera.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures poledra - great haircut. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL, yes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do not even think you are partially responsible - jeanette - unless you were drinking with him there was no way you could have prevented this. he made some poor choices all on his own. tragic i agree but none of it is even slightly your fault. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> They may have as it was all over the news at 6:00 a.m. when we were up to take DD to the airport - the State Police where here by 9:00 a.m. and al the news up until that time had not included any names until after "family notifications". So if the police were across the street to make the notifications, it was quite possible that his Mom and Dad found out via the news or phone calls from anyone who may have recognized the car. It was a bright yellow/gold Toyota; not many of them around. There's an older brother, too, who's been away from this area for quite some time so may have learned the same way. It's a horrible thing to contemplate. I've been unnerved all day; we've known that he was into marijuana (he went to the H.S. where DH is the security guard) and I can't help but wonder if any of us could have done anything to prevent this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the picture tami - you all look like you were having a good time. good to see paula and bob. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Page 49! Already. Just popping on to share. We had dinner with Grandma Paula and her DH tonight. Had a great time!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene!
> 
> I got a Birthday video from Bronwen and the kids- an off-key rendition of Happy Birthday- looks like the kids have inherited their mother's ear for a tune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What a wonderful thing that Bronwen and the kids did for you. That is precious. Happy Birthday from Matthew and me as well. May your day be filled with many blessings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to son and dil - not fun to have food poisoning. --- sam



KateB said:


> It's just after 7am and DH & Hannah have just left for the airport. I didn't get to go as we kept Caitlin overnight last night as her mum & dad are still feeling really ill from the food poisoning.
> Love all the photos on here recently, places and crafts. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a wonderful thing that Bronwen and the kids did for you. That is precious. Happy Birthday from Matthew and me as well. May your day be filled with many blessings.


Thanks Mary! As one says it is the thought that counts, and they have to have done it before she left for work I think- the kids have one more day after this of school holidays, then the weekend and back to school.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Maybe you're pregnant, Joy!?
> 
> :sm23:


That is one way to get her to spit out her coffee or tea!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Mary! As one says it is the thought that counts, and they have to have done it before she left for work I think- the kids have one more day after this of school holidays, then the weekend and back to school.


I am so pleased that they did this for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you so much for the puffin cam - i always enjoy them - night time there now - they are fast asleep - even the rabbits are asleep. --- sam



TNS said:


> just looked in at the puffin cam and there are LOTS of them http://www.teachingthroughnature.co.uk/webcams/main-webcam/


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> do not even think you are partially responsible - jeanette - unless you were drinking with him there was no way you could have prevented this. he made some poor choices all on his own. tragic i agree but none of it is even slightly your fault. --- sam


I so agree with you Sam. The young man made some awful choices and hurt innocent people.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kiwifrau, you look lovely! I'd balk at the price of the haircut too, but the result is great. I've cut my own hair (and did my kids too when they lived with me) for years, though once in a while I go to a salon. (Autocorrect wanted to make that saloon! LOL)


Wouldn't recommend a hair cut from a saloon unless happy with a potential very strange look. :sm01:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture of you. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> well darn, that is me With purple cowl, but you can't tell I have bun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - happy happy birthday - hope you are having a good day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Sonja! I've gone up a decade! I will be going out for lunch I hope.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm still sleepy...cat alarm is too efficient. Ha!
> 
> Today will be laundry. Bleah, one of my least favorite chores, schlepping everything to the laundromat. It's not so bad sometimes but this trip is all the sheets and my old quilt (which also needs repair).
> 
> ...


Laundry here too- at least at vicky's I don't need to go out to do it. Second load washing now- organised early so I can go out for the day soon. And have a laundry at home soon I hope.
All hung up. And even ready to go out with a half hour to spare!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam... I hope the breathing gets better. It is to be awfully hot the rest of the week so you might want to stay inside and take care of yourself. I am glad that Heidi is there for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will join in the singing of happy birthday dear dawn - hope all is well with you. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I saw on facebook today that it is Pup lover. ...Dawns birthday as well.????
> ????????????????????????????????????????
> Happy birthday Dawn, all the best☺❤


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Laundry here too- at least at vicky's I don't need to go out to do it. Second load washing now- organised early so I can go out for the day soon. And have a laundry at home soon I hope.


How is the house coming along?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a "sweet tooth attack" to me. lol --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you so much for your kind remarks. Have a happy birthday and give yourself a hug from me.
> Dawn, happy birthday, miss reading your posts.
> Just got back from G/E doc. Blood pressure was 168/98.. Don't know what that is about.mi think their cuff is wrong.
> Slept 10-12, then awake til 6 and back to sleep til 9:30. Wish I could get normal sleep pattern.
> Asked doc about feeling "diabetic" and he said Budesonide can cause diabetics. I only had diabetes when on prednisone in hospital and had to have insulin. Luckily I only have 2 more weeks of steroid. I will watch diet. Notice I ate a slice of cake 3 days in a row. I NEVER eat sweets. Also don't eat ice cream unless at Ben & Jerry store (Napa or San Diego) but I ate the last of Al's quart of butterbrickle. So something is up. Back to stricter diet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so pleased that they did this for you.


It was a lovely surprise- I've been hunting to see if I could share it but can't find it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny - rotflmao --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from mjs:
> 
> Just got this crazy email from a friend. Spit out my cereal milk at the end of it. Hope you, too, laugh hard. jberg
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - happy happy birthday - hope you are having a good day. --- sam


Thank you Sam! It has been lovely to get all the Birthday wishes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what river is that melody? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just got back from a hot and sticky walk downtown to the bank. Took just over an hour.Checked facebook and we are under a weather warning /heat advisory. Wish I had known that before leaving the house.
> 
> Either way I made it. I am pooped. Won't be going to far tomorrow. Heat is supposed to last through the weekend.
> 
> Took these on the walking bridge that crosses over the river.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Julie!
Enjoy your Special Day and wishes for a great and healthy year ahead!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Happy Birthday, Julie!
> Enjoy your Special Day and wishes for a great and healthy year ahead!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Sonja! I've gone up a decade! I will be going out for lunch I hope.


Happy Birthday Julie- hope you are out for lunch right now- well almost as it will be 1130 for you. So a biggie for you too.

How lovely that Bronwyn and the kids specially did a video for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I saw on facebook today that it is Pup lover. ...Dawns birthday as well.????
> ????????????????????????????????????????
> Happy birthday Dawn, all the best☺❤


And a happy Birthday to Dawn as well I see. Same date or different date but at the same time?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So after taking my knitting with me to my group last night I have spent the better part of the morning and some of the afternoon Tinkling. Needless to say I am so frustrated and can't find the mistake I might just frog it again and restart it again. ????????????????
> 
> Will post any progress later


Sometimes you spend as much time trying to find and fix and mistake as it would have taken just to pull it out a fair back doesn't you? Well I assume others do the same as me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Yes, that was the great part. I had debated cleaning up first, but cleaning won out. :sm09:


Imagine if you had cleaned up then needed to go back over it all looking for the card? So by not cleaning up first you saved yourself time and still got it done!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> well darn, that is me With purple cowl, but you can't tell I have bun.


Wow stunning photo, everyone looks really happy. Oh ho love your purple cowl. My favourite color.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Gonna y again. This is my knitting group. I'm in the blue striped shirt.


Once again another Happy Group. Can also see your bun in this photo. Lucky you, you really suit the bun, not me I look like an old school Mam, lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just got back from a hot and sticky walk downtown to the bank. Took just over an hour.Checked facebook and we are under a weather warning /heat advisory. Wish I had known that before leaving the house.
> 
> Either way I made it. I am pooped. Won't be going to far tomorrow. Heat is supposed to last through the weekend.
> 
> Took these on the walking bridge that crosses over the river.


A lovely spot to stop and admire the creation- so do you cross this bridge regularly?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the one! And thanks again!


Oh you are still a Spring Chicken compared to me. But I shall also jump the gun to wish you a "Fantastic 70th Birthday". Also wishing you a wonderful day and many ore to come.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I dunno about these. My attempt at tye dying socks last night at ABI group. The yellow blue and green didn't take as well as I had hoped. Ah well maybe next time. Also I'll try shirts next time


They are unique at least and it was the fun time you had doing them that also counts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> How is the house coming along?


Apparently making progress. At Vicky's currently so not been back since more work started and Hingis are starting to look like they are happening now. 
Tomorrow is going to be cold and maybe wet for the football so will drop home on the way (the only ground it really is on the way forays well and we only play there once s year). Pick up some warmer gear and check out the weeks work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a cheapo at all; that being a wise shopper and frugal. An admirable quality in my book. And you are talented; just as Sorlenna stated...you are a knitter and therefore creative!


kiwifrau said:


> ???????????????? agree, I'm also going to look around for a better deal. When I was sitting waiting for my turn a young woman came in and asked for a price list, think I will walk around the town and do the same. Just call me "Mrs-el-cheapo. Ha!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will check them out tomorrow as it is dark there now and imagine they are sleeping. Bookmarked it!


TNS said:


> just looked in at the puffin cam and there are LOTS of them http://www.teachingthroughnature.co.uk/webcams/main-webcam/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are such a lovely lady. I also used to wear my hair up in a bun as a teacher and would stick pencils in it like you do knitting needles. Always had something to write with! Perhaps I need to get out some of my extra DPNS since my hair is long again!


sassafras123 said:


> well darn, that is me With purple cowl, but you can't tell I have bun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like such a friendly group of ladies. How I wish I had such a group. I'm officially envious!


sassafras123 said:


> Gonna y again. This is my knitting group. I'm in the blue striped shirt.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Interesting....never thought to tie dye socks. Sorry you aren't thrilled with them but hey...you had fun right!



gagesmom said:


> I dunno about these. My attempt at tye dying socks last night at ABI group. The yellow blue and green didn't take as well as I had hoped. Ah well maybe next time. Also I'll try shirts next time


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene Unicorn SPiT is the name of the product I use; a gel stain. On youtube you can look up Unicorn Spit and see many videos with lots of different techniques used.



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, safe travels for Hannah. What an amazing summer for sure. Memories for a lifetime, but I'm sure she will add many, many more. DH is so talented with wood. WOW, I'm always so impressed with what he does. Though not sure what SPIT means.
> 
> Mishka is so beautiful and an artist at escaping the rinse down. :sm23: How nice of her to give you a bath.:sm23: :sm23: Lovely landscape and what a charming village. Fun seeing your area of England.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene!
> 
> I got a Birthday video from Bronwen and the kids- an off-key rendition of Happy Birthday- looks like the kids have inherited their mother's ear for a tune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How wonderful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday to two beautiful ladies...Julie and Dawn????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope so too Gwen, that they didn't see it on the news and recognize the car. No easy way through this one.
> 
> Georgia peaches for the peach pound cake baked by a Georgia Peach would be divine for sure.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: Didn't get it done today but hopefully will tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, you are welcome. Thank you, it's so funny, my recorded voice sounds nothing like the live version, that's for sure. ????


No one's recorded voice sounds right to the person! We hear ourselves differently in our own heads than others hear us. We also see photos of ourselves differently, as the only other way we see ourselves is a mirror image, "backward" to photos. I always find things like that interesting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How wonderful! (not the off-key part) but that they sent it to you!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene!
> 
> I got a Birthday video from Bronwen and the kids- an off-key rendition of Happy Birthday- looks like the kids have inherited their mother's ear for a tune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you are right on sorlenna - you could use any fruit to make an upside down cake. glad the pineapple usd cake turned out well. how did your fresh pineapple cake turn out? --- sam


The upside down cake was the fresh pineapple cake idea--actually found canned pineapple with no sugar so used that. I didn't buy peaches today, as they were a bit pricey. Still plan to try it sometime though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from mjs:
> 
> Just got this crazy email from a friend. Spit out my cereal milk at the end of it. Hope you, too, laugh hard. jberg
> 
> ...


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Loved it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope i didn't already do this. i really think you should watch this - especially if you like dogs and kittens. A song from the past. by a three time grammy winner. i have already sent this as a blanket email. --- sam

Hope you enjoy this as much as I did. A song from the past - 1977 - "Lovely Day" by Bill Withers. I think the pictures will make it doubly good. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21754


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wouldn't recommend a hair cut from a saloon unless happy with a potential very strange look. :sm01:


It might also depend on which person was drinking! :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hingis? hinges --- sam



darowil said:


> Apparently making progress. At Vicky's currently so not been back since more work started and Hingis are starting to look like they are happening now.
> Tomorrow is going to be cold and maybe wet for the football so will drop home on the way (the only ground it really is on the way forays well and we only play there once s year). Pick up some warmer gear and check out the weeks work.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> That is one way to get her to spit out her coffee or tea!


 :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are such a lovely lady. I also used to wear my hair up in a bun as a teacher and would stick pencils in it like you do knitting needles. Always had something to write with! Perhaps I need to get out some of my extra DPNS since my hair is long again!


I used pencils when I worked at the bookstore. Do use dpns now too.

We're getting thunder but so far no rain... Same thing happened last night. Phooey.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny Joy should mention this...I have had a sweet tooth attack lately too. And NO I'm not pregnant; that factory closed long ago! LOL I am a stress eater for sure and have had some more confrontations with the crappy neighbors. Today was definitely the worst. Sydney got out of the yard while I was at the doctor's appointment (eye recheck) and I came home to having pack of "heathens" hanging on the fence and an officer from animal control. Sydney was just standing there but wouldn't come to the officer. I immediately called him and he came into the house. There was some yelling by neighbors....I lost my cool for sure (ashamed to say) and gave them what for for taunting and picking at my dog. Afterwards officer came to my house and I got the mandatory citation for having dog not being contained and have to go to court on Sept. 14th. Fine shouldn't be much according to officer but I was extremely pissed off. Former neighbor came over and said she and her DH had watched them taunting Sydney earlier again. Bottom line is though we are liable if something were to happen. Found where he had gotten under the fence and Brantley fixed it. I'm looking into having a solar electric dog pen fencing devise put on the fence to keep Sydney and the others from touching/digging near fence. Wonder if I can also put up signs inviting neighbors to touch the fence.....gee am I being snarky???? I did also call their landlord and unloaded on him (politely) that I am done with dealing with them and their trashiness. I know he later was over there reading them the riot act. We will see how much good it does. Gotta just shake this negativity off. Breathing in through the nose, out through the mouth...inserting oreo cookie....breath in, breath out, insert cookie......


thewren said:


> sounds like a "sweet tooth attack" to me. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is way too bad gwen. we have an electric fence running on electricity - doesn't use much power i think. each dog has to have a collar - they are about $75/80's. keeps our dogs in for sure. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Funny Joy should mention this...I have had a sweet tooth attack lately too. And NO I'm not pregnant; that factory closed long ago! LOL I am a stress eater for sure and have had some more confrontations with the crappy neighbors. Today was definitely the worst. Sydney got out of the yard while I was at the doctor's appointment (eye recheck) and I came home to having pack of "heathens" hanging on the fence and an officer from animal control. Sydney was just standing there but wouldn't come to the officer. I immediately called him and he came into the house. There was some yelling by neighbors....I lost my cool for sure (ashamed to say) and gave them what for for taunting and picking at my dog. Afterwards officer came to my house and I got the mandatory citation for having dog not being contained and have to go to court on Sept. 14th. Fine shouldn't be much according to officer but I was extremely pissed off. Former neighbor came over and said she and her DH had watched them taunting Sydney earlier again. Bottom line is though we are liable if something were to happen. Found where he had gotten under the fence and Brantley fixed it. I'm looking into having a solar electric dog pen fencing devise put on the fence to keep Sydney and the others from touching/digging near fence. Wonder if I can also put up signs inviting neighbors to touch the fence.....gee am I being snarky???? I did also call their landlord and unloaded on him (politely) that I am done with dealing with them and their trashiness. I know he later was over there reading them the riot act. We will see how much good it does. Gotta just shake this negativity off. Breathing in through the nose, out through the mouth...inserting oreo cookie....breath in, breath out, insert cookie......


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny Joy should mention this...I have had a sweet tooth attack lately too. And NO I'm not pregnant; that factory closed long ago! LOL I am a stress eater for sure and have had some more confrontations with the crappy neighbors. Today was definitely the worst. Sydney got out of the yard while I was at the doctor's appointment (eye recheck) and I came home to having pack of "heathens" hanging on the fence and an officer from animal control. Sydney was just standing there but wouldn't come to the officer. I immediately called him and he came into the house. There was some yelling by neighbors....I lost my cool for sure (ashamed to say) and gave them what for for taunting and picking at my dog. Afterwards officer came to my house and I got the mandatory citation for having dog not being contained and have to go to court on Sept. 14th. Fine shouldn't be much according to officer but I was extremely pissed off. Former neighbor came over and said she and her DH had watched them taunting Sydney earlier again. Bottom line is though we are liable if something were to happen. Found where he had gotten under the fence and Brantley fixed it. I'm looking into having a solar electric dog pen fencing devise put on the fence to keep Sydney and the others from touching/digging near fence. Wonder if I can also put up signs inviting neighbors to touch the fence.....gee am I being snarky???? I did also call their landlord and unloaded on him (politely) that I am done with dealing with them and their trashiness. I know he later was over there reading them the riot act. We will see how much good it does. Gotta just shake this negativity off. Breathing in through the nose, out through the mouth...inserting oreo cookie....breath in, breath out, insert cookie......


I am sorry, Gwen. Sad that you and your doggie have to deal with ignorant people. They certainly were not taught love if they were not taught to care for animals. No wonder you are upset. You deserve some Oreo cookies! Hugs!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel and Aprilone, thank you for kind remarks.
Aprilone, Are you doing an April Fool on me? Pregnant indeed! 
Julie, BAAAAD joke!????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you. Not blood relatives, but family of the heart.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad you are resting. Heat and humidity can play havoc with breathing. Take care, we love you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry Sydney got out and neighbors being jerks again. Hope electric fence helps. I have gained 12 pounds since starting steroid three months ago. They seem to cause "the hungries" and weight gain. I will be finished in two weeks. Meantime I am serious about diet. Hard to hike at altitude when you are a rolly pooly.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

April I did just that. Put it aside and did something else. I didn't frog it.But I did pull out the whole last pattern repeat. Have started from beginning of repeat and seems to be going smoother now.

I prefer to use the walking bridge. There are 3 other bridges in town that cross the river. You can use the sidewalks and cars can drive over as well. 

Sam this is the Grand River. 

Sassafras you are so welcome☺

Julie I am so pleased for you that Bronwen and the children sang Happy birthday to you ????????

I will wear the socks regardless of whether they are vibrant Like I had hoped or not. Told the group I would wear them next time I came. And you are all right. It certainly was a fun time☺

Karma will get those nasty neighbors Gwen. Poor Sydney ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Daralene cloudberries grow wild in very northern countries like Sweden Finland maybe Canada . They look a little like a blackberry or raspberry only orange yellow in colour a bit tart to taste but make a lovely tasting jam or topping for cake
> The berries are quite expensive now so only bought to use on special occasions . The jam is a lot cheaper and tastes lovely on waffles . As the swedes love ice cream as much as they love coffee . There is a cloudberry ice cream that is delicious


I googled them, says they grow in Newfoundland & Labrador & Alaska- called Salmonberries there, but I haven't heard of them here.
Kaye, did you see them when you lived in Alaska?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Bonnie! I wonder if you've got rain?


Only about 8 drops, wish we would get a good rain, it's unsettled tonight again but again only a few drops. MDH has some hay down & rain won't do it any good but the crops could sure use it. DH says our crops are some of the best he's seen, just need to get them in the bin. There was tennis ball sized hail a couple of hours south of here this morning


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene!
> 
> I got a Birthday video from Bronwen and the kids- an off-key rendition of Happy Birthday- looks like the kids have inherited their mother's ear for a tune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's good news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That Rasberry Brie sounds really good, not something DH would eat but I sure would????

& yes, I have tones of rasberries, need to pick them again tomorrow, I'm guessing about 3 gallons , so far we've picked about 5 gallons off the patch & they are just loaded[

quote=thewren]Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 20 July '16

Today I was going to get a haircut and then drive to Napoleon to see my computer guru Ron. He has been remodeling his home - like down to the studs - moving the staircase - he was going to play show and tell with what all he has gotten done and then I was going to take him out for dinner (since it is usually the other way around - thought it was my turn). Heidi called and cancelled and remade a new haircut appointment for me and I called Ron and offered him a rain check which he agreed to. For some reason I am not breathing real well today - not sure why - but I thought I would never get out of the shower for the time I spent trying to catch my breath. I really am fine - nothing to panic about - I am just taking it east - not moving real fast - and doing extra breathing treatments.

Going through my email today I found these recipes I thought you might enjoy.

I hope someone tries this - maybe Bonnie - she seems to be getting mounds of raspberries. Seriously - does this not sound like something you just want to dig into and savor?

Honey-Drizzled Raspberry Brie Brûlée by Aimee

Recipe type: Appetizer 
Author: Aimee 
Total time: 7 mins 
Serves 2-4

A summery appetizer that is simple to make and irresistibly good. It features just a few ingredients, which allows the gorgeous berries to shine. Dip warm rounds of toast into a delicious tangle of warm cheese and honey-brûléed raspberries and live happily ever after.

Ingredients

2 tablespoons mild liquid honey
2 branches fresh thyme
1 baguette, sliced thin
1 1/4 cups fresh raspberries
4 oz best quality brie cheese

Instructions

1. Warm honey in a small sauce pot until very hot and runny. Add the thyme and cover the pot. Let stand until cool.

2. Preheat oven to 400F and move the baking rack to the highest position, right under the broiler.

3. Place baguette slices on a rimmed baking tray. Bake for 5-6 minutes or until golden brown. Be careful not to let them burn! Remove from oven and cool.

4. Preheat oven to Broil. Arrange half of the raspberries in a small baking dish. Cut the brie into 1-inch cubes and tuck around the berries. Add the remaining raspberries around the cheese.

5. Drizzle the berries with all of the honey. Place the pan under the broiler and broil for 2 minutes. Ovens may vary, so keep an eye on the dish. Remove when the cheese is half melted.

6. Serve at once with toasts. Use a small spoon to scoop the soft cheese and berries onto the toasts and enjoy warm.

Notes: You could also prepare this in 4 ramekins and make individual portions.

http://www.simplebites.net/honey-drizzled-raspberry-brie-brulee/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleBites+%28Simple+Bites%29

PEPPERONI STUFFED BAKED POTATOES

Total Cost: $5.75
Cost Per Serving: $1.44
TOTAL TIME: 1 hour 25 mins
Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

4 russet potatoes (about ½ lb. each) $2.20
1 Tbsp cooking oil $0.04
Pinch of salt $0.02
1 tsp Italian seasoning blend $0.10
32 pieces of pepperoni $1.33
1⅓ cup pizza sauce* $1.15
4 oz. shredded mozzarella $0.91

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat your oven to 400ºF.

2. Wash the potatoes well and then pat dry with a paper towel.

3. Using a large, sharp knife, cut parallel slits into the potatoes about ⅛th inch apart and about 80% of the way through the potato. Do not cut through the bottom of the potatoes--each potato should still be one piece.

4. Place the sliced potatoes on a baking sheet covered with parchment or foil for easy clean up.

5. Use your hands to rub cooking oil over the entire outside surface of the potatoes.

6. Begin stuffing the slits in the potatoes with slices of pepperoni. Use 8-10 slices of pepperoni per potato, placing a pepperoni in every other or every third slit.

7. Season the potatoes with a pinch of salt and a generous sprinkle of Italian seasoning blend.

8. Bake the potatoes in the preheated oven for 45-60 minutes, or until they are tender all the way through.

9. Remove the potatoes from the oven and pour about ⅓ cup pizza sauce over the top of each potato.

10. Top the sauced potatoes with shredded mozzarella, then return the potatoes to the oven for an additional 7-10 minutes, or until the cheese is melted and slightly golden brown on the edges. Serve hot.

NOTES: *I used a generic store bought jar of pizza sauce.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/07/pepperoni-stuffed-baked-potatoes/

VEGAN CHOCOLATE ZUCCHINI MUFFINS - OIL-FREE!

You'd never guess these incredibly moist 100% whole grain Vegan Chocolate Zucchini Muffins have zero oil and are packed with veggies! Whip up a batch for easy healthy breakfasts on-the-go. I assure you these beyond moist, perfectly sweet (and totally oil-free!) vegan chocolate zucchini muffins will distract you from any and every woe, even if just for a moment.

Author: Alexis
Recipe type: Snack, Dessert
TOTAL TIME: 35 mins
Serves: 12

INGREDIENTS

1 cup whole wheat pastry flour
¼ cup almond meal
¼ cup cocoa powder
⅓ cup coconut sugar
1¼ tsp baking powder
¾ tsp baking soda
½ tsp salt
½ tsp cinnamon
3 small over-ripe bananas, mashed
1 heaping cup grated zucchini (don't squeeze water out)
1 tbsp almond milk
¼ cup chocolate chips (I used mini) + more for topping

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350F. Grease muffin tin/line with liners and set aside.

2. Place flour, almond meal, cocoa powder, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon in a medium mixing bowl, stirring until combined.

3. Place bananas in a large mixing bowl and mash with a fork. Add zucchini, almond milk, and vanilla.

4. Pour half of dry mixture into wet mixture stirring just until combined. Repeat with the rest of the dry mixture. Fold in chocolate chips.

5. Fill sprayed muffin tin evenly with batter. Top each muffin with additional chocolate chips.

6. Bake for about 20-22 minutes, or until set.

NOTES: I was out of vanilla extract, but that would be a delicious addition!

http://www.hummusapien.com/vegan-chocolate-zucchini-muffins/

Cherry and Almond Quick Bread

Dark, sweet cherries are added to an almond flavored batter for a quick bread that's a sweet treat to eat and share with friends.

Total time: 1 hour 15 mins 
Serves: makes 1 loaf

Ingredients

¼ cup Land O' Lakes Super Premium European Style unsalted butter, at room temperature
4 ounces almond paste
¾ cup sugar
2 large eggs
2 cups all-purpose flour
¾ teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup milk
1 cup sweet cherries, pitted and sliced or quartered

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Prepare a bread pan with baking spray.

2. In a mixing bowl, cream together the softened butter and the almond paste until well blended.

3. Add the sugar and mix well.

4. Add the eggs one at a time and beat until incorporated.

5. Sift together the flour, baking powder and salt and add to the sugar mixture alternating with the milk.

6. Gently fold in the cherries.

7. Pour the batter into the bread pan and bake for 55-60 minutes or until the bread has pulled away from the sides of the pan and the top is golden brown.

8. Let cool in the pan for 5 minutes then transfer to a cooling rack.

9. Serve warm or at room temperature.

NOTE: This post was brought to you by Land O'Lakes. ADD A LITTLE GOOD™. As always, thank you for reading and for supporting companies I partner with, which allows me to create more unique content and recipes for you. All opinions are always my own.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/cherry-almond-quick-bread/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+foodiecrush+%28foodiecrush%29

Blueberry Pineapple Cobbler

It's blueberry season and one of my favourite desserts using these sweet little berries in cobbler. I've added fresh pineapple to this recipe and I think it brings this simple dessert up a notch.

Ingredients

4 cups fresh or frozen blueberries
1 1/2 cup fresh pineapple chunks
2/3 cup sugar
3 tbsp corn starch

Directions

1. Stir above ingredients together in a 9" square pan or pie plate.

2. Microwave for 3-4 minutes to just begin to warm.

Topping:

1 cup flour
1/3 cup sugar
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
3 tbsp cold butter
1/2 cup buttermilk

Directions

1. Stir together dry ingredients.

2. Cut in butter until small pea size pieces.

3. Stir in buttermilk.

4. Top fruit mixture with topping.

5. Bake in 425º oven for 20-25 minutes.

6. Poke topping with a tooth pick to make sure cobbler topping baked through.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/07/blueberry-pineapple-cobbler.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I'll be back in a minute - time for another breathing treatment. And don't worry - I am fine.

Gary and Avery off for baseball practice. The high school varsity coach is going to be there to help tonight - show some things the varsity team does. The boys will really enjoy it. One more tourney - yeah.

Think I am fixing myself a bowl of shredded wheat also. It and Cheerios are my two favorite cereals. I figure as long as I have bread, milk, peanut butter and cereal in the house I am well stocked. --- Sam[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is it very hot and stuffy where you are Sam . It is here and it's been really messing with my sons breathing . Yesterday he had to put his oxygen on and he hasn't used that in ages . Apparently the oxygen and the droning noise of the fan helped him sleep . Even when he was a baby the droning noise of the vacuum cleaner would help him sleep


No good your DS needs the oxygen, I thought he was doing better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> hingis? hinges --- sam


I think it's supposed to say things????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't believe you get a court summons when they are tormenting your dogs! I don't blame you for being upset.



Gweniepooh said:


> Funny Joy should mention this...I have had a sweet tooth attack lately too. And NO I'm not pregnant; that factory closed long ago! LOL I am a stress eater for sure and have had some more confrontations with the crappy neighbors. Today was definitely the worst. Sydney got out of the yard while I was at the doctor's appointment (eye recheck) and I came home to having pack of "heathens" hanging on the fence and an officer from animal control. Sydney was just standing there but wouldn't come to the officer. I immediately called him and he came into the house. There was some yelling by neighbors....I lost my cool for sure (ashamed to say) and gave them what for for taunting and picking at my dog. Afterwards officer came to my house and I got the mandatory citation for having dog not being contained and have to go to court on Sept. 14th. Fine shouldn't be much according to officer but I was extremely pissed off. Former neighbor came over and said she and her DH had watched them taunting Sydney earlier again. Bottom line is though we are liable if something were to happen. Found where he had gotten under the fence and Brantley fixed it. I'm looking into having a solar electric dog pen fencing devise put on the fence to keep Sydney and the others from touching/digging near fence. Wonder if I can also put up signs inviting neighbors to touch the fence.....gee am I being snarky???? I did also call their landlord and unloaded on him (politely) that I am done with dealing with them and their trashiness. I know he later was over there reading them the riot act. We will see how much good it does. Gotta just shake this negativity off. Breathing in through the nose, out through the mouth...inserting oreo cookie....breath in, breath out, insert cookie......


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, yes, Saskatoons are berries, this is what I picked this afternoon, so far 4 gallons.
I see lots of pies, cakes & muffins in my future


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had visitors in my yard last night


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Julie- hope you are out for lunch right now- well almost as it will be 1130 for you. So a biggie for you too.
> 
> How lovely that Bronwyn and the kids specially did a video for you.


Yes I would have been heading up to the road- I have also been having problems with Google- Lunch was lovely- seafood and olives for starters- ham, chicken, mussels in coconut cream, and two small pieces of fish, then after a gap, jelly, pavlova, mousse, and truffles- I can still taste it in imagination- and I can do similar tomorrow for tea, but that party will be about thirty five people, not four.

It was lovely to get the little video, I imagine Peter was holding the camera.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a happy Birthday to Dawn as well I see. Same date or different date but at the same time?


Same time roughly, different date!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh you are still a Spring Chicken compared to me. But I shall also jump the gun to wish you a "Fantastic 70th Birthday". Also wishing you a wonderful day and many ore to come.


Thanks, Lynnette! It has been most enjoyable, and I still have some visitors coming for tea.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I would have been heading up to the road- I have also been having problems with Google- Lunch was lovely- seafood and olives for starters- ham, chicken, mussels in coconut cream, and two small pieces of fish, then after a gap, jelly, pavlova, mousse, and truffles- I can still taste it in imagination- and I can do similar tomorrow for tea, but that party will be about thirty five people, not four.
> 
> It was lovely to get the little video, I imagine Peter was holding the camera.


Sounds like a lovely lunch


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday to two beautiful ladies...Julie and Dawn????????


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How wonderful! (not the off-key part) but that they sent it to you!


It is another thing Bronwen shares with her Dad- Mwyffanwy and I were the ones with the musical ear- Mwyffanwy more so than me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel and Aprilone, thank you for kind remarks.
> Aprilone, Are you doing an April Fool on me? Pregnant indeed!
> Julie, BAAAAD joke!????


It was almost not funny!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I took some pictures when I was out picking berries yesterday of the farm, the last one is Fireweed that's growing in my flowerbed, I don't have the heart to pull it, it's so pretty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> April I did just that. Put it aside and did something else. I didn't frog it.But I did pull out the whole last pattern repeat. Have started from beginning of repeat and seems to be going smoother now.
> 
> I prefer to use the walking bridge. There are 3 other bridges in town that cross the river. You can use the sidewalks and cars can drive over as well.
> 
> ...


It was great, and quite unexpected!
I agree about poor Sydney, I am glad he refused to listen to Animal Control.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Only about 8 drops, wish we would get a good rain, it's unsettled tonight again but again only a few drops. MDH has some hay down & rain won't do it any good but the crops could sure use it. DH says our crops are some of the best he's seen, just need to get them in the bin. There was tennis ball sized hail a couple of hours south of here this morning


It is always a balancing act, on one hand you need to bring in the hay, on the other the crops must have rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good news.


It certainly was! Plus when I checked the letter box I had two cards from friends.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had visitors in my yard last night


Oh what beautiful visitors you had, maybe they were looking for Santa Claus lol! I've learned two new berries from you this week, I googled the cloudberries and the saskatoons, they look so yummy. What a fabulous harvest you're having this summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had visitors in my yard last night


They are beautiful, and I hope they did not do too much damage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a lovely lunch


It was!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I took some pictures when I was out picking berries yesterday of the farm, not quite so flat


Looking forward to you posting them, Bonnie!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, yes, Saskatoons are berries, this is what I picked this afternoon, so far 4 gallons.
> I see lots of pies, cakes & muffins in my future


They look delicious....


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I would have been heading up to the road- I have also been having problems with Google- Lunch was lovely- seafood and olives for starters- ham, chicken, mussels in coconut cream, and two small pieces of fish, then after a gap, jelly, pavlova, mousse, and truffles- I can still taste it in imagination- and I can do similar tomorrow for tea, but that party will be about thirty five people, not four.
> 
> It was lovely to get the little video, I imagine Peter was holding the camera.


Goodness lunch sounds really fantastic. Enjoy your party tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are beautiful, and I hope they did not do too much damage.


Soon as I took the pictures, I chased them out???? Tonight she was back with 2 fawns???? & when I tried to chase them out she just stood & looked at me until I was about 20 feet away, should have taken the camera again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I took some pictures when I was out picking berries yesterday of the farm, the last one is Fireweed that's growing in my flowerbed, I don't have the heart to pull it, it's so pretty


Such a lovely environment you have, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Goodness lunch sounds really fantastic. Enjoy your party tomorrow.


It was, and I expect I will!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Son as I took the pictures, I chased them out???? Tonight she was back with 2 fawns???? & when I tried to chase them out she just stood & looked at me until I was about 20 feet away, should have taken the camera again.


My cousin Anna who lives on the outskirts of Glasgow, Scotland has had an awful time protecting her garden from a deer who brings her fawns to chew on the delicacies there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder if it would help him to use it 24/7 at least during the hot muggy weather. it can be a drag - i'll be the first to admit it - but i would hate to go without it. tell him i said to wear it as much as possible - anything that will make it easier for him to breathe lessens the stress on the body. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> No good your DS needs the oxygen, I thought he was doing better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha!



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's supposed to say things????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Son as I took the pictures, I chased them out???? Tonight she was back with 2 fawns???? & when I tried to chase them out she just stood & looked at me until I was about 20 feet away, should have taken the camera again.


Oh, oh sounds like she has chosen your backyard to be their smorgasbord. You must have something in your garden that's attracting them. Used to have them come visiting us when I lived in Wasaga Beach. They did such a lot of damage, but that's nature and they are cute.
We tried everything to keep them out, nothing did. One neighbor had a 20ft high electric fence all around his property and he always had a stunning garden. Every year they would enter the garden show, truly truly beautiful. I believe he planted over 2,000 annuals this year, so you can imagine how beautiful their garden always is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the court summons was for having a dog not under your control - and outside you fence. it's sop. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe you get a court summons when they are tormenting your dogs! I don't blame you for being upset.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look almost like blueberries. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, yes, Saskatoons are berries, this is what I picked this afternoon, so far 4 gallons.
> I see lots of pies, cakes & muffins in my future


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are very cute - are they there for the sunflowers? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I had visitors in my yard last night


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are the round bales yours? everything looks green and lovely. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I took some pictures when I was out picking berries yesterday of the farm, the last one is Fireweed that's growing in my flowerbed, I don't have the heart to pull it, it's so pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh, oh sounds like she has chosen your backyard to be their smorgasbord. You must have something in your garden that's attracting them. Used to have them come visiting us when I lived in Wasaga Beach. They did such a lot of damage, but that's nature and they are cute.
> We tried everything to keep them out, nothing did. One neighbor had a 20ft high electric fence all around his property and he always had a stunning garden. Every year they would enter the garden show, truly truly beautiful. I believe he planted over 2,000 annuals this year, so you can imagine how beautiful their garden always is.


Wow! I would love to see that garden. I've never counted all the annuals I plant but certainly several 100, I can't imagine setting out 2000!

The deer really like my peas & beets, there are 1000's of acres of peas, you would think they could leave my few plants alone????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> they look almost like blueberries. --- sam


Similar look but very different taste, I prefer blueberries for fresh eating but baked goods are better with Saskatoons. Blueberries grow on small bushes, the wild ones about 6-8 inches tall, Saskatoon bushes can be 2-20 feet tall so are much easier to pick.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> are the round bales yours? everything looks green and lovely. --- sam


Yes, our bales. everything looks pretty lush this year but if the heat keeps up & we don't get me rain soon, that will change pretty quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny Joy should mention this...I have had a sweet tooth attack lately too. And NO I'm not pregnant; that factory closed long ago! LOL I am a stress eater for sure and have had some more confrontations with the crappy neighbors. Today was definitely the worst. Sydney got out of the yard while I was at the doctor's appointment (eye recheck) and I came home to having pack of "heathens" hanging on the fence and an officer from animal control. Sydney was just standing there but wouldn't come to the officer. I immediately called him and he came into the house. There was some yelling by neighbors....I lost my cool for sure (ashamed to say) and gave them what for for taunting and picking at my dog. Afterwards officer came to my house and I got the mandatory citation for having dog not being contained and have to go to court on Sept. 14th. Fine shouldn't be much according to officer but I was extremely pissed off. Former neighbor came over and said she and her DH had watched them taunting Sydney earlier again. Bottom line is though we are liable if something were to happen. Found where he had gotten under the fence and Brantley fixed it. I'm looking into having a solar electric dog pen fencing devise put on the fence to keep Sydney and the others from touching/digging near fence. Wonder if I can also put up signs inviting neighbors to touch the fence.....gee am I being snarky???? I did also call their landlord and unloaded on him (politely) that I am done with dealing with them and their trashiness. I know he later was over there reading them the riot act. We will see how much good it does. Gotta just shake this negativity off. Breathing in through the nose, out through the mouth...inserting oreo cookie....breath in, breath out, insert cookie......


Sorry to hear this Gwen hope Sydney was alright . Got a bit of a similar situation here with kids coming to play on spare land to the side of my house . They squeeze through the prickly bush to bang on fence to tease mishka but they do move when I tell them . Going to be fun ( not) now the summer holidays have started 
Think some kids and there parents could do with a good sharp jolt so go ahead and put the sign up :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No good your DS needs the oxygen, I thought he was doing better.


Think it's just the heat getting to him Bonnie . Making it harder for him to breathe . It's very hot and humid no breeze to move the air about . Its been hitting over 35 c here this week and 20c now this morning at 7am humidity had been in the 90ties . So very hot for us here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had visitors in my yard last night


I know they eat your plants Bonnie but they are beautiful .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I took some pictures when I was out picking berries yesterday of the farm, the last one is Fireweed that's growing in my flowerbed, I don't have the heart to pull it, it's so pretty


Beautiful Bonnie you live in an idyllic little haven . 
Are Saskatoon berries similar to blueberries


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday julie ????????????????
> I know it's the 21 st where you are so hope you have a really wonderful day


Happy Birthday Dear Julie. It is still the 20th here. You are younger than I am. I hope you got to go,out for lunch and had a great day
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gonna y again. This is my knitting group. I'm in the blue striped shirt.


Lovely ladies all????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Grrrrrr! LOL!......
> I'm obviously not using my iPad often enough to remember how to post photo's to KTP, so here goes again!
> 
> Now don't be angry with me as I am kind've venting and yet laughing at the same time, as I'm happy yet angry....
> ...


You have beautiful hair


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm pretty good at cutting hair and styling, used to do friends, neighbours and families for years. Maybe I should try doing this again, lol! Would just need a few willing models who wouldn't be afraid that a 73+ year old would be cutting their hair, LOL! Mind you I would need a pair of fast running shoes on in case I made a boo boo!????????????


I would let you cut mine????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is project # 2 using the Unicorn SPiT. Brantley over 20 years ago had carved this head in possible preparation to turn it into a birdhouse for a habitat for humanity auction. (he's done many following the theme they come up with; had done a train, double barrel cannon, huge shoe representing the nursery rhyme The Little Old Lady that Lived in a Shoe, etc.) Anyway for years I used it in my classroom to keep my class set of meter sticks in (has a hole down through the top). Anyway, had him put a round top on it and then SPiT it. I've always been drawn to the "head" and thought it would be a unique side table. Did a thin green wash of SPiT on the base (head) and then a multi color blend on the top. I've also always though the head kind of look a little like DH.....


Love it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

N


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene!
> 
> I got a Birthday video from Bronwen and the kids- an off-key rendition of Happy Birthday- looks like the kids have inherited their mother's ear for a tune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from mjs:
> 
> Just got this crazy email from a friend. Spit out my cereal milk at the end of it. Hope you, too, laugh hard. jberg
> 
> ...


Oh that is bad but funny????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny Joy should mention this...I have had a sweet tooth attack lately too. And NO I'm not pregnant; that factory closed long ago! LOL I am a stress eater for sure and have had some more confrontations with the crappy neighbors. Today was definitely the worst. Sydney got out of the yard while I was at the doctor's appointment (eye recheck) and I came home to having pack of "heathens" hanging on the fence and an officer from animal control. Sydney was just standing there but wouldn't come to the officer. I immediately called him and he came into the house. There was some yelling by neighbors....I lost my cool for sure (ashamed to say) and gave them what for for taunting and picking at my dog. Afterwards officer came to my house and I got the mandatory citation for having dog not being contained and have to go to court on Sept. 14th. Fine shouldn't be much according to officer but I was extremely pissed off. Former neighbor came over and said she and her DH had watched them taunting Sydney earlier again. Bottom line is though we are liable if something were to happen. Found where he had gotten under the fence and Brantley fixed it. I'm looking into having a solar electric dog pen fencing devise put on the fence to keep Sydney and the others from touching/digging near fence. Wonder if I can also put up signs inviting neighbors to touch the fence.....gee am I being snarky???? I did also call their landlord and unloaded on him (politely) that I am done with dealing with them and their trashiness. I know he later was over there reading them the riot act. We will see how much good it does. Gotta just shake this negativity off. Breathing in through the nose, out through the mouth...inserting oreo cookie....breath in, breath out, insert cookie......


That is so frustrating Gwen. You shouldn't feel ashamed for losing it. What jerks!! They should have to,pay the fine.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I googled them, says they grow in Newfoundland & Labrador & Alaska- called Salmonberries there, but I haven't heard of them here.
> Kaye, did you see them when you lived in Alaska?


I wondered if they might be what we call salmon berries. We have them here but not a lot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hingis? hinges --- sam


things- no idea how it got to be hingis! Looks like things are starting to happen at the house I was trying to say


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny Joy should mention this...I have had a sweet tooth attack lately too. And NO I'm not pregnant; that factory closed long ago! LOL I am a stress eater for sure and have had some more confrontations with the crappy neighbors. Today was definitely the worst. Sydney got out of the yard while I was at the doctor's appointment (eye recheck) and I came home to having pack of "heathens" hanging on the fence and an officer from animal control. Sydney was just standing there but wouldn't come to the officer. I immediately called him and he came into the house. There was some yelling by neighbors....I lost my cool for sure (ashamed to say) and gave them what for for taunting and picking at my dog. Afterwards officer came to my house and I got the mandatory citation for having dog not being contained and have to go to court on Sept. 14th. Fine shouldn't be much according to officer but I was extremely pissed off. Former neighbor came over and said she and her DH had watched them taunting Sydney earlier again. Bottom line is though we are liable if something were to happen. Found where he had gotten under the fence and Brantley fixed it. I'm looking into having a solar electric dog pen fencing devise put on the fence to keep Sydney and the others from touching/digging near fence. Wonder if I can also put up signs inviting neighbors to touch the fence.....gee am I being snarky???? I did also call their landlord and unloaded on him (politely) that I am done with dealing with them and their trashiness. I know he later was over there reading them the riot act. We will see how much good it does. Gotta just shake this negativity off. Breathing in through the nose, out through the mouth...inserting oreo cookie....breath in, breath out, insert cookie......


What a horrid day- Can't blame Sydney for wanting to get out when being taunted yet again. 
I assume the hole was dug from your side? Something is needed to keep Sydney inside the yard- does he have somewhere he can go to away from the taunting? But how to teach him to go there I have no idea!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's supposed to say things????


Well done Bonnie! Are you good at word puzzles?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had visitors in my yard last night


And are these appreciated visitors or pests? I suspect they may well eat things you would prefer left alone. Like Kangaroos here

Pests I see further down. Beautiful though. Guess its better to beautiful pests than unattractive ones if you must have them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I would have been heading up to the road- I have also been having problems with Google- Lunch was lovely- seafood and olives for starters- ham, chicken, mussels in coconut cream, and two small pieces of fish, then after a gap, jelly, pavlova, mousse, and truffles- I can still taste it in imagination- and I can do similar tomorrow for tea, but that party will be about thirty five people, not four.
> 
> It was lovely to get the little video, I imagine Peter was holding the camera.


While not a lunch I would enjoy- neither any of the sea foods nor the olives would I like!- sounds wonderful for you. The desserts on the other hand sound great to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I took some pictures when I was out picking berries yesterday of the farm, the last one is Fireweed that's growing in my flowerbed, I don't have the heart to pull it, it's so pretty


I see why you are reluctant to pull the Fireweed up it is really pretty- how invasive is it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Happy Birthday Dear Julie. It is still the 20th here. You are younger than I am. I hope you got to go,out for lunch and had a great day
> Marilynn


I did indeed! Had a lovely lunch, and going out again tomorrow evening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think it's just the heat getting to him Bonnie . Making it harder for him to breathe . It's very hot and humid no breeze to move the air about . Its been hitting over 35 c here this week and 20c now this morning at 7am humidity had been in the 90ties . So very hot for us here


And the high humidty at that temperature makes it even worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh that is bad but funny????


 :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> While not a lunch I would enjoy- neither any of the sea foods nor the olives would I like!- sounds wonderful for you. The desserts on the other hand sound great to me.


I am sure you would have found something to your liking!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure you would have found something to your liking!


If I really had to I could have just eaten dessert- talk about a sweet attack.
However I'm sure I could have found something


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I really had to I could have just eaten dessert- talk about a sweet attack.
> However I'm sure I could have found something


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope i didn't already do this. i really think you should watch this - especially if you like dogs and kittens. A song from the past. by a three time grammy winner. i have already sent this as a blanket email. --- sam
> 
> Hope you enjoy this as much as I did. A song from the past - 1977 - "Lovely Day" by Bill Withers. I think the pictures will make it doubly good. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21754


I did enjoy that Sam and I also watched the 'Dads dancing' which was really funny!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This just came up on my facebook page a fun knitting clip


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I took some pictures when I was out picking berries yesterday of the farm, the last one is Fireweed that's growing in my flowerbed, I don't have the heart to pull it, it's so pretty


Lovely pictures Bonnie. I thought your Fireweed looked very like our Rosebay Willowherb....googled it and it's the same thing! Grows all over the place here and I agree it might be a weed, but it is pretty!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> This just came up on my facebook page a fun knitting clip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Soooo, did you miss me? Yes I have been back in hospital. :sm13: The pain came back on Tuesday.... so I rang my surgeon and he got me a bed straight away and back on fluid drip to rest bowel again. It settled again and I cam home this afternoon (Thurs). It is just a matter of luck with this (or lack of it). 
If it keeps doing this on and off too many time he said he will have to think about surgery to cut away offending scar tissue. 

Anyway nurse had a go at getting iv in my wrist... failed., a resident doctor had the next try in hand.... failed., another go in other wrist..failed. Said "I think we will get the Intensive care doctor to do this"... yep, good plan. Sooo he says he will do it a bit further up on the back of my arm... wham, he shoved it in hard and quick and it worked immediately. No probing and digging needed. Thanks goodness! Never had problems before and they all couldnt understand it coz my veins are big and easy to see. Oh well., I now have 4 pretty decent bruises. 

Anyway thats my news for the week so far. LOL. Now I am 30 something pages behind....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Got a video from DS#2 last night (which I tried to post here, but it wouldn't play nice) of Caitlin walking at last!! Now their troubles really start...although I didn't say that to them! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Soooo, did you miss me? Yes I have been back in hospital. :sm13: The pain came back on Tuesday.... so I rang my surgeon and he got me a bed straight away and back on fluid drip to rest bowel again. It settled again and I cam home this afternoon (Thurs). It is just a matter of luck with this (or lack of it).
> If it keeps doing this on and off too many time he said he will have to think about surgery to cut away offending scar tissue.
> 
> Anyway nurse had a go at getting iv in my wrist... failed., a resident doctor had the next try in hand.... failed., another go in other wrist..failed. Said "I think we will get the Intensive care doctor to do this"... yep, good plan. Sooo he says he will do it a bit further up on the back of my arm... wham, he shoved it in hard and quick and it worked immediately. No probing and digging needed. Thanks goodness! Never had problems before and they all couldnt understand it coz my veins are big and easy
> Anyway thats my news for the week so far. LOL. Now I am 30 something pages behind....


Sorry to hear this Cathy, but glad they've got you sorted out for now. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Soooo, did you miss me? Yes I have been back in hospital. :sm13: The pain came back on Tuesday.... so I rang my surgeon and he got me a bed straight away and back on fluid drip to rest bowel again. It settled again and I cam home this afternoon (Thurs). It is just a matter of luck with this (or lack of it).
> If it keeps doing this on and off too many time he said he will have to think about surgery to cut away offending scar tissue.
> 
> Anyway nurse had a go at getting iv in my wrist... failed., a resident doctor had the next try in hand.... failed., another go in other wrist..failed. Said "I think we will get the Intensive care doctor to do this"... yep, good plan. Sooo he says he will do it a bit further up on the back of my arm... wham, he shoved it in hard and quick and it worked immediately. No probing and digging needed. Thanks goodness! Never had problems before and they all couldnt understand it coz my veins are big and easy to see. Oh well., I now have 4 pretty decent bruises.
> ...


Not good Cathy- hopefully no more obstructions becuase no surgery would be best.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen... So sorry that the neighbors are so rude. Did you capture the taunting on video? If so, could you take that to court with you?

Kate... Hope Caitlin's parents are feeling better. Hannah got blessed with meeting both of your grandchildren. Will you be going to Erin's funeral this week. I feel so bad for her parents, but glad she is not suffering any longer. 

Bella's mom was having a garage sale this week to raise some extra money to take along on the Make a Wish trip for Bella. They will go to Disney in a few weeks. It will be hot for sure at this time of year. I am glad that she survived her last hospital visit and is well enough to go. She turns 4 years old just before they leave so I am invited to her birthday party and send off party. I am not sure what I want to get her for her birthday. Maybe I will just give her some spending money for her trip. I have to think about it. Time to get ready for work. Julie, enjoy celebrating your birthday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got a video from DS#2 last night (which I tried to post here, but it wouldn't play nice) of Caitlin walking at last!! Now their troubles really start...although I didn't say that to them! :sm16: :sm09:


A reluctant walker I gather- how old is she now? Not old enough for it to be a concern as it's not all that long since her birthday is it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gwen... So sorry that the neighbors are so rude. Did you capture the taunting on video? If so, could you take that to court with you?
> 
> Kate... Hope Caitlin's parents are feeling better. Hannah got blessed with meeting both of your grandchildren. Will you be going to Erin's funeral this week. I feel so bad for her parents, but glad she is not suffering any longer.
> 
> Bella's mom was having a garage sale this week to raise some extra money to take along on the Make a Wish trip for Bella. They will go to Disney in a few weeks. It will be hot for sure at this time of year. I am glad that she survived her last hospital visit and is well enough to go. She turns 4 years old just before they leave so I am invited to her birthday party and send off party. I am not sure what I want to get her for her birthday. Maybe I will just give her some spending money for her trip. I have to think about it. Time to get ready for work. Julie, enjoy celebrating your birthday.


I forget how long we have been here- I still think of her as 2! How can she be almost 4?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Got a video from DS#2 last night (which I tried to post here, but it wouldn't play nice) of Caitlin walking at last!! Now their troubles really start...although I didn't say that to them! :sm16: :sm09:


They will certainly have to adjust to the heights that she will now reach.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I forget how long we have been here- I still think of her as 2! How can she be almost 4?


It is a blessing. I still remember her first birthday. I remember when she was born and taking her two oldest sisters to lunch. Such a loving family. I don't think she could have made it this long without the love of her family and the wonderful nurses and doctors who have attended to her as well. The party is the weekend before KAP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> come on all you gardeners what is this plant called? stands 3 feet tall at present and about as wide, is it a ember of the fuchsia family leaves are similar


I am sure someone has already answered, but here goes.... either a type of fuchsia as you say or it looks like a Penstamon to me.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Love Julie's 'card' kate


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Went to Arran on the boat today and the weather for once was nice, although, as you can see it was a bit breezy on the boat!


It DOES look rather breezy! Fun though. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not sound good cathy - continuous healing energy surrounding you to help get you back in the pink real quick - and keep you there. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Soooo, did you miss me? Yes I have been back in hospital. :sm13: The pain came back on Tuesday.... so I rang my surgeon and he got me a bed straight away and back on fluid drip to rest bowel again. It settled again and I cam home this afternoon (Thurs). It is just a matter of luck with this (or lack of it).
> If it keeps doing this on and off too many time he said he will have to think about surgery to cut away offending scar tissue.
> 
> Anyway nurse had a go at getting iv in my wrist... failed., a resident doctor had the next try in hand.... failed., another go in other wrist..failed. Said "I think we will get the Intensive care doctor to do this"... yep, good plan. Sooo he says he will do it a bit further up on the back of my arm... wham, he shoved it in hard and quick and it worked immediately. No probing and digging needed. Thanks goodness! Never had problems before and they all couldnt understand it coz my veins are big and easy to see. Oh well., I now have 4 pretty decent bruises.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gwen... So sorry that the neighbors are so rude. Did you capture the taunting on video? If so, could you take that to court with you?
> 
> Kate... Hope Caitlin's parents are feeling better. Hannah got blessed with meeting both of your grandchildren. Will you be going to Erin's funeral this week. I feel so bad for her parents, but glad she is not suffering any longer.
> 
> Bella's mom was having a garage sale this week to raise some extra money to take along on the Make a Wish trip for Bella. They will go to Disney in a few weeks. It will be hot for sure at this time of year. I am glad that she survived her last hospital visit and is well enough to go. She turns 4 years old just before they leave so I am invited to her birthday party and send off party. I am not sure what I want to get her for her birthday. Maybe I will just give her some spending money for her trip. I have to think about it. Time to get ready for work. Julie, enjoy celebrating your birthday.


Thank you yes, both DS & DDIL are feeling a lot better. I won't be going to Erin's funeral as I don't know the parents well and I may be looking after my niece's wee boy to let her go. Not an experience I'll be sorry to miss.
Delighted for Bella that she's getting to Disney - she will love it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I just signed in to FB and I see it is JULIE'S Birthday!!! Happy Birthday, I hope you have had a good day. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> A reluctant walker I gather- how old is she now? Not old enough for it to be a concern as it's not all that long since her birthday is it?


She's almost 14months, so no real concern, but we thought she would have walked long ago as she could stand and 'dance' without any help, but showed no interest in taking a step until last night. She's a really good crawler so probably didn't see the need to walk! :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> maybe because we americans usually don't take time for breakfast and if we do it is on the run. why cook when you can have a mcdonals's breakfast sandwich. --- sam


LOL :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i have an idea eggs for the queen come already topless. --- sam


Good one Sam! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry, Joy! Just being silly! Thank you for your photos, always nice to put a name to a lovely face!


sassafras123 said:


> Mel and Aprilone, thank you for kind remarks.
> Aprilone, Are you doing an April Fool on me? Pregnant indeed!
> Julie, BAAAAD joke!????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such pretty berries! Are they like blueberries, Bonnie or are they tart?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, yes, Saskatoons are berries, this is what I picked this afternoon, so far 4 gallons.
> I see lots of pies, cakes & muffins in my future


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you yes, both DS & DDIL are feeling a lot better. I won't be going to Erin's funeral as I don't know the parents well and I may be looking after my niece's wee boy to let her go. Not an experience I'll be sorry to miss.
> Delighted for Bella that she's getting to Disney - she will love it!


One of our ministers said that the worst funeral he ever took was for his niece- still born the same day his own daughter was born.
Looking after your nieces baby sounds like the best thing you could do in the circumstances.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like an amazing birthday lunch, Julie! I hope your day was fun!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I would have been heading up to the road- I have also been having problems with Google- Lunch was lovely- seafood and olives for starters- ham, chicken, mussels in coconut cream, and two small pieces of fish, then after a gap, jelly, pavlova, mousse, and truffles- I can still taste it in imagination- and I can do similar tomorrow for tea, but that party will be about thirty five people, not four.
> 
> It was lovely to get the little video, I imagine Peter was holding the camera.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a lovely area you live in, Bonnie! Thanks for the photos.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I took some pictures when I was out picking berries yesterday of the farm, the last one is Fireweed that's growing in my flowerbed, I don't have the heart to pull it, it's so pretty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's almost 14months, so no real concern, but we thought she would have walked long ago as she could stand and 'dance' without any help, but showed no interest in taking a step until last night. She's a really good crawler so probably didn't see the need to walk! :sm09:


Thats about what I expected. So no no problems as she was doing other things well.
We expected Vicky to walk early as she was using her legs to get round on and pulling herself up before 6 months. But learnt to crawl and pull herself up at the same time and stayed happy crawling until her first birthday. Now we expect Elizabeth to be early- she loves to walk around holding others hands and no real effort to crawl- but who knows they trick us so often.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Do you think they would change their behavior if you invited them in to meet your dog? They wouldn't expect that!


Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear this Gwen hope Sydney was alright . Got a bit of a similar situation here with kids coming to play on spare land to the side of my house . They squeeze through the prickly bush to bang on fence to tease mishka but they do move when I tell them . Going to be fun ( not) now the summer holidays have started
> Think some kids and there parents could do with a good sharp jolt so go ahead and put the sign up :sm23:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry you have been ill again, Sugar. And sorry for the i.v. experience...never fun at the best of times. I hope you are feeling better!


sugarsugar said:


> Soooo, did you miss me? Yes I have been back in hospital. :sm13: The pain came back on Tuesday.... so I rang my surgeon and he got me a bed straight away and back on fluid drip to rest bowel again. It settled again and I cam home this afternoon (Thurs). It is just a matter of luck with this (or lack of it).
> If it keeps doing this on and off too many time he said he will have to think about surgery to cut away offending scar tissue.
> 
> Anyway nurse had a go at getting iv in my wrist... failed., a resident doctor had the next try in hand.... failed., another go in other wrist..failed. Said "I think we will get the Intensive care doctor to do this"... yep, good plan. Sooo he says he will do it a bit further up on the back of my arm... wham, he shoved it in hard and quick and it worked immediately. No probing and digging needed. Thanks goodness! Never had problems before and they all couldnt understand it coz my veins are big and easy to see. Oh well., I now have 4 pretty decent bruises.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, last of the photos of Yellowstone.


Great photos, thanks for sharing. ..... Bears!! :sm06:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My DD is now in Albania. Yesterday she was at the beach!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, everyone.

It's been a while since there seemed to be enough time to catch up and post a bit. We are all well but terribly busy; and then yesterday as I reached to flush the commode at Elm, my ring of keys (including car fob, house and all the keys for Elm jumped into the toilet immediately after the powerful push of the water began.) They were pushed right into the city sewer system and gone forever!! Bit of panic and then the wait for Don to arrive with his car key so that I could use my car for errands. Fortunately, he had a new house key for me by the time I got home and Susan had had a couple of the most important building keys replaced for me. There were lots of chuckles at my expense .

I'd better get off and start my day. Y'all take care and play nice today. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful beach Darowil. Looks like a painting.


It does. I love our Aussie beaches. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ready for the paddling pool!


Aaaww she is soooo adorable. Love her little hat. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> It's been a while since there seemed to be enough time to catch up and post a bit. We are all well but terribly busy; and then yesterday as I reached to flush the commode at Elm, my ring of keys (including car fob, house and all the keys for Elm jumped into the toilet immediately after the powerful push of the water began.) They were pushed right into the city sewer system and gone forever!! Bit of panic and then the wait for Don to arrive with his car key so that I could use my car for errands. Fortunately, he had a new house key for me by the time I got home and Susan had had a couple of the most important building keys replaced for me. There were lots of chuckles at my expense .
> 
> ...


Chuckles from here too I must admit!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is project # 2 using the Unicorn SPiT. Brantley over 20 years ago had carved this head in possible preparation to turn it into a birdhouse for a habitat for humanity auction. (he's done many following the theme they come up with; had done a train, double barrel cannon, huge shoe representing the nursery rhyme The Little Old Lady that Lived in a Shoe, etc.) Anyway for years I used it in my classroom to keep my class set of meter sticks in (has a hole down through the top). Anyway, had him put a round top on it and then SPiT it. I've always been drawn to the "head" and thought it would be a unique side table. Did a thin green wash of SPiT on the base (head) and then a multi color blend on the top. I've also always though the head kind of look a little like DH.....


Wow! That is excellent! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, lovely pictures, the village buildings sure look old.
> 
> Gwen, what an interesting piece, a real conversation piece!
> 
> I picked & cleaned just over a gallon if rasberries. Trying to decide if I should pick mine or go looking for Saskatoons.you can hardly see my old copper boilers anymore, I'm really happy with the plant combination this year. Hope you aren't sick of seeing my flowers.????


Lovely colours, and no never sick of seeing your garden or any of your photos.... or anyone elses either for that matter. :sm11: Edit.... I have some of those containers like your green one in the 1st photo. They are so cheap and very handy.

Sonja..... loved your photos of Whitby and surrounds also. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Soooo, did you miss me? Yes I have been back in hospital. :sm13: The pain came back on Tuesday.... so I rang my surgeon and he got me a bed straight away and back on fluid drip to rest bowel again. It settled again and I cam home this afternoon (Thurs). It is just a matter of luck with this (or lack of it).
> If it keeps doing this on and off too many time he said he will have to think about surgery to cut away offending scar tissue.
> 
> Anyway nurse had a go at getting iv in my wrist... failed., a resident doctor had the next try in hand.... failed., another go in other wrist..failed. Said "I think we will get the Intensive care doctor to do this"... yep, good plan. Sooo he says he will do it a bit further up on the back of my arm... wham, he shoved it in hard and quick and it worked immediately. No probing and digging needed. Thanks goodness! Never had problems before and they all couldnt understand it coz my veins are big and easy to see. Oh well., I now have 4 pretty decent bruises.
> ...


I had noticed you as missing, sorry for failing to do, or say anything, because you are often online, when I have my first wake-up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, enjoy celebrating your birthday.


Thank you, Mary- it's nice when celebrating gets spread out over several days.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure you would have found something to your liking!


I would as I love olives, seafood and fish. Others could ve had the desserts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just signed in to FB and I see it is JULIE'S Birthday!!! Happy Birthday, I hope you have had a good day. :sm11: :sm11:


Indeed I have, dear! Thanks! The celebrations are continuing till Monday, when I will go out with Ann.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sounds like an amazing birthday lunch, Julie! I hope your day was fun!!


Yes it certainly was, thanks april!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My DD is now in Albania. Yesterday she was at the beach!


I don't think I've ever seen photos of Albania before- looks like a lovely beach.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> It's been a while since there seemed to be enough time to catch up and post a bit. We are all well but terribly busy; and then yesterday as I reached to flush the commode at Elm, my ring of keys (including car fob, house and all the keys for Elm jumped into the toilet immediately after the powerful push of the water began.) They were pushed right into the city sewer system and gone forever!! Bit of panic and then the wait for Don to arrive with his car key so that I could use my car for errands. Fortunately, he had a new house key for me by the time I got home and Susan had had a couple of the most important building keys replaced for me. There were lots of chuckles at my expense .
> 
> ...


Golly! one for the book!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I would as I love olives, seafood and fish. Others could ve had the desserts.


 :sm24: It is really nice to have the chance for olives, now I'm on my own, I seldom even afford mussels- we used to have them all the time for Fale, even as Pizza- he loved that loaded with mussels, tomato, etc.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Such sad losses, impaired driving wreaks such horrible results, for everyone. Prayers and healing thoughts to all those left with the aftermath.


From me too. So sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well done! You do look great!


RE Sassafrass..... ditto...

Also RE Kiwifrau... I really like your hair cut but I agree that was pretty expensive. I pay $28 for wash, trim and blowave here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I saw on facebook today that it is Pup lover. ...Dawns birthday as well.????
> ????????????????????????????????????????
> Happy birthday Dawn, all the best☺❤


Happy Birthday from me too..... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene!
> 
> I got a Birthday video from Bronwen and the kids- an off-key rendition of Happy Birthday- looks like the kids have inherited their mother's ear for a tune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am so glad that you heard from them all for your special birthday, how lovely. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam it is supposed to be 92* F and 90% humidity so a good day to stay inside with the air conditioner on. I hope you are staying well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 62. And I need sleep. So hard to get decent sleep in hospital isnt it? They say rest rest rest.... yep. Too noisy for sure. Although I was lucky both times as I am only covered for a shared room but both times there were only single room available so thats what I got and dont have to pay for. Yay. 

Nurses coming in at 4.45AM.... good morning...... are they serious!! LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've just ignored my first KPer. I didn't think I would . But being told that I deserved to be shoot becuase I didn't like dogs and then to be told I must be vile was just a little too much. But then again most people are vile according to her (mind you her might be a him) so I guess I'm in good company.
Not sure whether to be angry or laugh. 
So now to see what it does- think it doesn't make any difference to this topic we are in-only ones she starts or I start. If it gets too nasty I will have to unwatch it but it will be interesting to see what others have to say now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 62. And I need sleep. So hard to get decent sleep in hospital isnt it? They say rest rest rest.... yep. Too noisy for sure. Although I was lucky both times as I am only covered for a shared room but both times there were only single room available so thats what I got and dont have to pay for. Yay.
> 
> Nurses coming in at 4.45AM.... good morning...... are they serious!! LOL


Sleep well Cathy- no hospitals are not good for sleeping


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doesn't matter Bonnie; he was loose and they are pretty strict about keeping your dogs contained if you are with them on a leash. You also cannot put a dog on a staked chain/run here which I wouldn't do anyway. Oh well....it will be resolved. Just didn't need this expense and bother. The aggravation just made my stomach hurt.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe you get a court summons when they are tormenting your dogs! I don't blame you for being upset.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy do I wish we were closer! I'd help you pick and can and bake and.....they look yummy!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, yes, Saskatoons are berries, this is what I picked this afternoon, so far 4 gallons.
> I see lots of pies, cakes & muffins in my future


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That's where I put my phone when I don't have pockets and am talking to David while doing other things, neighbor about died when I stuck my phone in there, speaker end up and told David (on the phone) that he might get a bit hot and stinky in there. Lol????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure they are not helpful for your garden but oh my how beautiful!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I had visitors in my yard last night


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, yes.


BEautiful. I'm searching for the video in your messages and came across these photos of you. One of the advantages of this new system is being able to see photos in your postings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you so much for your kind remarks. Have a happy birthday and give yourself a hug from me.
> Dawn, happy birthday, miss reading your posts.
> Just got back from G/E doc. Blood pressure was 168/98.. Don't know what that is about.mi think their cuff is wrong.
> Slept 10-12, then awake til 6 and back to sleep til 9:30. Wish I could get normal sleep pattern.
> Asked doc about feeling "diabetic" and he said Budesonide can cause diabetics. I only had diabetes when on prednisone in hospital and had to have insulin. Luckily I only have 2 more weeks of steroid. I will watch diet. Notice I ate a slice of cake 3 days in a row. I NEVER eat sweets. Also don't eat ice cream unless at Ben & Jerry store (Napa or San Diego) but I ate the last of Al's quart of butterbrickle. So something is up. Back to stricter diet.


Sorry BP was so high and feeling diabetic along with craving sweets. Hope all changes for the better real soon. It's hard in summer not to want things like that, at least I've noticed the desire more in summer. Could also be a side effect. Hope the 2 weeks goes fast till off the steroid.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Doesn't matter Bonnie; he was loose and they are pretty strict about keeping your dogs contained if you are with them on a leash. You also cannot put a dog on a staked chain/run here which I wouldn't do anyway. Oh well....it will be resolved. Just didn't need this expense and bother. The aggravation just made my stomach hurt.


Is there anything you can do to stop them taunting Sydney? Like take them to court? Maybe they would learn a lesson rather than continuing to get away with it.
While I deserve to be shot for not liking dogs and agree that rules need to be there to keep dogs under control I also don't believe that they should be able to torment Sydney so that he wants to get out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I've just ignored my first KPer. I didn't think I would . But being told that I deserved to be shoot becuase I didn't like dogs and then to be told I must be vile was just a little too much. But then again most people are vile according to her so I guess I'm in good company.
> Not sure whether to be angry or laugh.
> So now to see what it does- think it doesn't make any difference to this topic we are in-only ones she starts or I start. If it gets too nasty I will have to unwatch it but it will be interesting to see what others have to say now.


It is so easy for others to judge. Glad you are able to take it as well as you did. I admire your attitude and we all know you aren't vile at all. Thank goodness we are all different. Hugs even though you sound ok. I think you can choose to laugh as it is easier and better for your system. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I think that sometimes people get bold and mean when online. Like road rage....internet rage. You are the BEST.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Yesterday when we were walking at the Canal I saw a transgender walking alone and thought of how sweet our Aran is. Has anyone heard from him? Hope all is still as wonderful as last time I read his posts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, so sorry you have been sick. Sounds serious and the problem with the IV...yuck. Feel better soon.

Ohio Joy, what a time you had with the keys. I still have to replace all mine that I put somewhere safe for my trip to Scotland, but they didn't go down the toilet I know. An awful feeling I'm sure as you saw them disappear. DH lost all his keys once down the space where ;you get on the elevator in an older school building. Thankfully they were recovered. So glad yours are getting replaced but I'll bet the FOB is expensive to replace.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny Joy should mention this...I have had a sweet tooth attack lately too. And NO I'm not pregnant; that factory closed long ago! LOL I am a stress eater for sure and have had some more confrontations with the crappy neighbors. Today was definitely the worst. Sydney got out of the yard while I was at the doctor's appointment (eye recheck) and I came home to having pack of "heathens" hanging on the fence and an officer from animal control. Sydney was just standing there but wouldn't come to the officer. I immediately called him and he came into the house. There was some yelling by neighbors....I lost my cool for sure (ashamed to say) and gave them what for for taunting and picking at my dog. Afterwards officer came to my house and I got the mandatory citation for having dog not being contained and have to go to court on Sept. 14th. Fine shouldn't be much according to officer but I was extremely pissed off. Former neighbor came over and said she and her DH had watched them taunting Sydney earlier again. Bottom line is though we are liable if something were to happen. Found where he had gotten under the fence and Brantley fixed it. I'm looking into having a solar electric dog pen fencing devise put on the fence to keep Sydney and the others from touching/digging near fence. Wonder if I can also put up signs inviting neighbors to touch the fence.....gee am I being snarky???? I did also call their landlord and unloaded on him (politely) that I am done with dealing with them and their trashiness. I know he later was over there reading them the riot act. We will see how much good it does. Gotta just shake this negativity off. Breathing in through the nose, out through the mouth...inserting oreo cookie....breath in, breath out, insert cookie......


How awful Gwen. I'm sure their taunting him had something to do with him wanting out too. Quite upsetting even to me to think of him being taunted. So glad you got home before animal control got him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is so easy for others to judge. Glad you are able to take it as well as you did. I admire your attitude and we all know you aren't vile at all. Thank goodness we are all different. Hugs even though you sound ok. I think you can choose to laugh as it is easier and better for your system. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I think that sometimes people get bold and mean when online. Like road rage....internet rage. You are the BEST.


Well I'm about to go to bed so I guess that will tell. But as I'm not aware of having come across her before it is silly to get upset by it- but emotions aren't always logical. So I will see. If it bothers me it will overnight that I discover it.
I wonder what she has gone through that she has more confidence in animals than humans- and would make such a statement based purely on my dislike of dogs. No dog has ever attacked a human without provocation- I think this means that any one who has been attacked by a dog is vile as dogs now when someone is vile. So babies attacked by family dogs and killed I guess deserve it as they are vile.
I will admit that some of this is conjecture from what she said-but the basic premise that dogs NEVER attack without provocation is what she said. And that dogs know if someone is vile. The baby being vile is my conclusion from her statements so she may not actually agree with that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest from mjs:
> 
> Just got this crazy email from a friend. Spit out my cereal milk at the end of it. Hope you, too, laugh hard. jberg
> 
> ...


Made me choke too. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, your Birthday lunch sounds so good and a big party today. Whoopee!!!! That is wonderful. Sounds very, very special. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I'm about to go to bed so I guess that will tell. But as I'm not aware of having come across her before it is silly to get upset by it- but emotions aren't always logical. So I will see. If it bothers me it will overnight that I discover it.
> I wonder what she has gone through that she has more confidence in animals than humans- and would make such a statement based purely on my dislike of dogs. No dog has ever attacked a human without provocation- I think this means that any one who has been attacked by a dog is vile as dogs now when someone is vile. So babies attacked by family dogs and killed I guess deserve it as they are vile.
> I will admit that some of this is conjecture from what she said-but the basic premise that dogs NEVER attack without provocation is what she said. And that dogs know if someone is vile. The baby being vile is my conclusion from her statements so she may not actually agree with that.


She doesn't make sense with that, for sure. Hope you are able to find sleep comes easily. Tell that to those who have suffered from dog attacks. I love dogs but am wary also. My son was bitten twice by dogs and didn't do anything to warrant it. Just standing there the one time in a line at a video store and the other was playing with neighborhood children and their dog, normally ok, chose him on his neck. Mind you, he may have misunderstood their playing, but still could have been deadly. Thank goodness just a nip, but only 7 or 8 at the time. He was never a mean child and loved animals.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The lunch sounds as it it was quite tasty. Hope today goes well also. ????


Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I would have been heading up to the road- I have also been having problems with Google- Lunch was lovely- seafood and olives for starters- ham, chicken, mussels in coconut cream, and two small pieces of fish, then after a gap, jelly, pavlova, mousse, and truffles- I can still taste it in imagination- and I can do similar tomorrow for tea, but that party will be about thirty five people, not four.
> 
> It was lovely to get the little video, I imagine Peter was holding the camera.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your farm is so beautiful. I also couldn't pull up the fireweed; it is so pretty.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I took some pictures when I was out picking berries yesterday of the farm, the last one is Fireweed that's growing in my flowerbed, I don't have the heart to pull it, it's so pretty


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This just made my day. Cute as can be. I'm going to put it on my FB page.


darowil said:


> This just came up on my facebook page a fun knitting clip


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think it's just the heat getting to him Bonnie . Making it harder for him to breathe . It's very hot and humid no breeze to move the air about . Its been hitting over 35 c here this week and 20c now this morning at 7am humidity had been in the 90ties . So very hot for us here


Even I find it hard to breathe when it's so humid, humidity isn't normal for here. I didn't know it got like that so close to the ocean


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cathy so sorry to here this happened again and then problems getting the IV in to boot! And from what you've said previously having surgery (if that ends up happening) really is a catch 22 situation. Will be praying for a miracle to solve this problem for sure. Sending you {{{gentle healing hugs}}}.



sugarsugar said:


> Soooo, did you miss me? Yes I have been back in hospital. :sm13: The pain came back on Tuesday.... so I rang my surgeon and he got me a bed straight away and back on fluid drip to rest bowel again. It settled again and I cam home this afternoon (Thurs). It is just a matter of luck with this (or lack of it).
> If it keeps doing this on and off too many time he said he will have to think about surgery to cut away offending scar tissue.
> 
> Anyway nurse had a go at getting iv in my wrist... failed., a resident doctor had the next try in hand.... failed., another go in other wrist..failed. Said "I think we will get the Intensive care doctor to do this"... yep, good plan. Sooo he says he will do it a bit further up on the back of my arm... wham, he shoved it in hard and quick and it worked immediately. No probing and digging needed. Thanks goodness! Never had problems before and they all couldnt understand it coz my veins are big and easy to see. Oh well., I now have 4 pretty decent bruises.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My oh my yes....get your track shoes on for sure! Hannah really enjoyed your grandkids; said they were so precious.



KateB said:


> Got a video from DS#2 last night (which I tried to post here, but it wouldn't play nice) of Caitlin walking at last!! Now their troubles really start...although I didn't say that to them! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well done Bonnie! Are you good at word puzzles?


Not really, just seems my iPad has had a real bug up its a-- lately & ive been getting some really weird autocorrect words so thought the same had happened to you????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary I do have it on video but regardless he was out of the fenced area. It is what it is but I will definitely be telling the judge about the taunting if given the opportunity.



pacer said:


> Gwen... So sorry that the neighbors are so rude. Did you capture the taunting on video? If so, could you take that to court with you?
> 
> Kate... Hope Caitlin's parents are feeling better. Hannah got blessed with meeting both of your grandchildren. Will you be going to Erin's funeral this week. I feel so bad for her parents, but glad she is not suffering any longer.
> 
> Bella's mom was having a garage sale this week to raise some extra money to take along on the Make a Wish trip for Bella. They will go to Disney in a few weeks. It will be hot for sure at this time of year. I am glad that she survived her last hospital visit and is well enough to go. She turns 4 years old just before they leave so I am invited to her birthday party and send off party. I am not sure what I want to get her for her birthday. Maybe I will just give her some spending money for her trip. I have to think about it. Time to get ready for work. Julie, enjoy celebrating your birthday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I see why you are reluctant to pull the Fireweed up it is really pretty- how invasive is it?


Not bad, & the roots aren't deep so I can tame it easily, it only grows in an area about 10 ft long in the flower bed & hasn't come anywhere else. It grows in ditches, & especially where there's been a fire.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm afraid that because of the taunting that he (Sydney) would not respond well at all. I've been dealing with this for over 2 years now. I am so done trying to be nice to them. Will not be ugly but will be taking any and all legal steps necessary from now on. And it is not just the taunting of Sydney....they have damaged the fence, throw their empty liquor containers and trash over the fence into my yard, have climbed fence and stolen everything from property to produce. Just people with no respect for others and poor parenting.



oneapril said:


> Do you think they would change their behavior if you invited them in to meet your dog? They wouldn't expect that!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet she is having a fabulous time. What a beautiful beach. I had no idea what to expect Albania to look like. 


oneapril said:


> My DD is now in Albania. Yesterday she was at the beach!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well....considering where they (the keys) ended up I don't think you have to worry about someone using them to enter the building/house/car. Do we need to send you a new key ring now? I bet you have heard quite a few chuckles from this. Sorry this happened. So glad Don had you new keys quickly.



jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> It's been a while since there seemed to be enough time to catch up and post a bit. We are all well but terribly busy; and then yesterday as I reached to flush the commode at Elm, my ring of keys (including car fob, house and all the keys for Elm jumped into the toilet immediately after the powerful push of the water began.) They were pushed right into the city sewer system and gone forever!! Bit of panic and then the wait for Don to arrive with his car key so that I could use my car for errands. Fortunately, he had a new house key for me by the time I got home and Susan had had a couple of the most important building keys replaced for me. There were lots of chuckles at my expense .
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Soooo, did you miss me? Yes I have been back in hospital. :sm13: The pain came back on Tuesday.... so I rang my surgeon and he got me a bed straight away and back on fluid drip to rest bowel again. It settled again and I cam home this afternoon (Thurs). It is just a matter of luck with this (or lack of it).
> If it keeps doing this on and off too many time he said he will have to think about surgery to cut away offending scar tissue.
> 
> Anyway nurse had a go at getting iv in my wrist... failed., a resident doctor had the next try in hand.... failed., another go in other wrist..failed. Said "I think we will get the Intensive care doctor to do this"... yep, good plan. Sooo he says he will do it a bit further up on the back of my arm... wham, he shoved it in hard and quick and it worked immediately. No probing and digging needed. Thanks goodness! Never had problems before and they all couldnt understand it coz my veins are big and easy to see. Oh well., I now have 4 pretty decent bruises.
> ...


I'm sorry you've been sick, hope you can avoid surgery. Sometimes if you are dehydrated it's hard to get a vein. When I had my shoulder surgery I ended up with the IV in my ankle???? & I also have good veins but had had nothing to drink for 10 hrs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! How ugly and threatening. Of course I know you are safe but no one should say such a thing. Everyone is entitled to like or not like anything. I sure hope I don't run into someone like this. Just ignore them .


darowil said:


> Well I've just ignored my first KPer. I didn't think I would . But being told that I deserved to be shoot becuase I didn't like dogs and then to be told I must be vile was just a little too much. But then again most people are vile according to her (mind you her might be a him) so I guess I'm in good company.
> Not sure whether to be angry or laugh.
> So now to see what it does- think it doesn't make any difference to this topic we are in-only ones she starts or I start. If it gets too nasty I will have to unwatch it but it will be interesting to see what others have to say now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO!


Cashmeregma said:


> It is so easy for others to judge. Glad you are able to take it as well as you did. I admire your attitude and we all know you aren't vile at all. Thank goodness we are all different. Hugs even though you sound ok. I think you can choose to laugh as it is easier and better for your system. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I think that sometimes people get bold and mean when online. Like road rage....internet rage. You are the BEST.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I see him and respond to him frequently on FB. He and Chrissy (girlfriend) are doing great.



Cashmeregma said:


> Yesterday when we were walking at the Canal I saw a transgender walking alone and thought of how sweet our Aran is. Has anyone heard from him? Hope all is still as wonderful as last time I read his posts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Several years ago I had to have the FOB replaced for my van and it was $200. Later found the original on in a bag with items I had purchased at the mall. Grrrrrr......


Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar, so sorry you have been sick. Sounds serious and the problem with the IV...yuck. Feel better soon.
> 
> Ohio Joy, what a time you had with the keys. I still have to replace all mine that I put somewhere safe for my trip to Scotland, but they didn't go down the toilet I know. An awful feeling I'm sure as you saw them disappear. DH lost all his keys once down the space where ;you get on the elevator in an older school building. Thankfully they were recovered. So glad yours are getting replaced but I'll bet the FOB is expensive to replace.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've just ignored my first KPer. I didn't think I would . But being told that I deserved to be shoot becuase I didn't like dogs and then to be told I must be vile was just a little too much. But then again most people are vile according to her (mind you her might be a him) so I guess I'm in good company.
> Not sure whether to be angry or laugh.
> So now to see what it does- think it doesn't make any difference to this topic we are in-only ones she starts or I start. If it gets too nasty I will have to unwatch it but it will be interesting to see what others have to say now.


It just amazes me how silly & opinionated some people are. If I disagree with something, most times I ignore it & just move on. How can people get so nasty on a knitting website? Were they not taught if you can't say something nice, say nothing.

Based on her logic, I must also be vile as I was attacked by a Doberman many years ago, I am very wary of all dogs now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, sorry you lost your keys but at least they aren't accessible to anyone, I hope & good you got replacements.

Mary, it's great Bella is getting a trip to Disneyland. Is the whole family going?
Julie, I would like your lunch, I think. I've never had mussels but like other - lobster, crab & shrimp, I don't like oyster or olives though.

We are getting a lively rain this morning, yay, I don't have to water!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hadn't set up my buddy list here and just went through doing so. Hopefully I've remembered everyone on the KTP I think but if not will catch it and make additions.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, how special to have deer as visitors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I see him and respond to him frequently on FB. He and Chrissy (girlfriend) are doing great.


Thanks Gwen. Nice to know. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Several years ago I had to have the FOB replaced for my van and it was $200. Later found the original on in a bag with items I had purchased at the mall. Grrrrrr......


Upsetting for sure. We still have to replace the one for our car.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> My DD is now in Albania. Yesterday she was at the beach!


It looks beautiful and so inviting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, you are as hot up there as we were in Venice. That's saying something. Guess the weather down there was traveling toward you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, I'm off to the gym. That was a funny day the other day. After all my fun losing my card I then had to buy a new lock. Forgot the new lock combination for the locker and had to go out to the car, so borrowed something from lost and found to wear. Probably should have gotten a lock with keys, but still more things to lose. Of course keys to the car were in the locked locker, but I had stuck the code on the steering wheel so was able to look in and refresh my memory. Too bad we need locks. Would be so much easier if we could just put things down and know they would still be there when we came back. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Not.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! How ugly and threatening. Of course I know you are safe but no one should say such a thing. Everyone is entitled to like or not like anything. I sure hope I don't run into someone like this. Just ignore them .


To say something like someone should be shot I think is beyond the rules of even bullying. That truly is awful and shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, sorry you were in hospital again. Hope you are healing and won't need further surgery.
Julie, we use to pick our own mussels on beaches on along Island, NY.
We'll need to finish tidying and get dessert for knitting group.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Is there anything you can do to stop them taunting Sydney? Like take them to court? Maybe they would learn a lesson rather than continuing to get away with it.
> While I deserve to be shot for not liking dogs and agree that rules need to be there to keep dogs under control I also don't believe that they should be able to torment Sydney so that he wants to get out.


I'm wondering if someone should report this person for saying that. That is threatening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have a fun day with your knitting group.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> She's almost 14months, so no real concern, but we thought she would have walked long ago as she could stand and 'dance' without any help, but showed no interest in taking a step until last night. She's a really good crawler so probably didn't see the need to walk! :sm09:


Congratulations. These milestones are always exciting.

Nice that you will be able to help by watching the baby so your niece can go to the funeral. What a sad time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm caught up for now. Off to knit and clean some. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad that you heard from them all for your special birthday, how lovely. :sm11: :sm11:


I finally remembered to text a thank you, at about 11pm., hope she doesn't sleep with her phone! I wish I knew how to file it so I could find it again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've just ignored my first KPer. I didn't think I would . But being told that I deserved to be shoot becuase I didn't like dogs and then to be told I must be vile was just a little too much. But then again most people are vile according to her (mind you her might be a him) so I guess I'm in good company.
> Not sure whether to be angry or laugh.
> So now to see what it does- think it doesn't make any difference to this topic we are in-only ones she starts or I start. If it gets too nasty I will have to unwatch it but it will be interesting to see what others have to say now.


It is quite amazing what people will say under anonymity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, your Birthday lunch sounds so good and a big party today. Whoopee!!!! That is wonderful. Sounds very, very special. Hugs


Thank you, Daralene! It was good, and it's nice to know it will be similar tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The lunch sounds as it it was quite tasty. Hope today goes well also. ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, sorry you lost your keys but at least they aren't accessible to anyone, I hope & good you got replacements.
> 
> Mary, it's great Bella is getting a trip to Disneyland. Is the whole family going?
> Julie, I would like your lunch, I think. I've never had mussels but like other - lobster, crab & shrimp, I don't like oyster or olives though.
> ...


It is a self-help buffet, so you avoid what you don't like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, sorry you were in hospital again. Hope you are healing and won't need further surgery.
> Julie, we use to pick our own mussels on beaches on along Island, NY.
> We'll need to finish tidying and get dessert for knitting group.


 :sm24: We used to gather a similar shell fish known as _Pipi_ in great bucket fulls. Those days are long gone. There is a beautiful one known as the _Toheroa_ that was over collected and has still not recovered, despite being banned for years. Problem of just too many people taking them willy nilly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, sorry you lost your keys but at least they aren't accessible to anyone, I hope & good you got replacements.
> 
> Mary, it's great Bella is getting a trip to Disneyland. Is the whole family going?
> Julie, I would like your lunch, I think. I've never had mussels but like other - lobster, crab & shrimp, I don't like oyster or olives though.
> ...


The whole family is going to Disney world.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> The whole family is going to Disney world.


How wonderful. Is this through one of the programs like Make A Wish?

Back from the gym but just using the steam room and sauna. I'm afraid exercising is waiting till I get some energy. Oh dear, if I wait till then I may never exercise. Today it was an uneventful trip, nothing lost or forgotten. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That is so frustrating Gwen. You shouldn't feel ashamed for losing it. What jerks!! They should have to,pay the fine.


You know, at this point, I think I'd apply for a restraining order! Cite fear for the safety of your dog and property as reason (and trespassing and constant harassment). If the neighbors and the landlord are aware of what's going on, you have witnesses--and lay it all out when you go to the hearing for the citation, too. Ask what your options are since they won't leave Sydney alone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful. Is this through one of the programs like Make A Wish?
> 
> Back from the gym but just using the steam room and sauna. I'm afraid exercising is waiting till I get some energy. Oh dear, if I wait till then I may never exercise. Today it was an uneventful trip, nothing lost or forgotten. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


It is the Make a Wish foundation. I don't know who is covering the cost of the nurse who has to travel with them. It is good for the whole family to be going though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> You know, at this point, I think I'd apply for a restraining order! Cite fear for the safety of your dog and property as reason (and trespassing and constant harassment). If the neighbors and the landlord are aware of what's going on, you have witnesses--and lay it all out when you go to the hearing for the citation, too. Ask what your options are since they won't leave Sydney alone.


That is a good idea.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sugar sorry to hear about your trip to the hospital. Hope you are feeling better now. 

Mary I did hear that the family is going to Disney. 
So excited.???? for all of them. 

Gage is beyond out of control with his language and behavior today. He has had his game system and my tablet taken away. He is miserable and I am over the top frustrated.
God give me strength. 

Will check in later.????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Sugar sorry to hear about your trip to the hospital. Hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> Mary I did hear that the family is going to Disney.
> So excited.???? for all of them.
> ...


I hope Gage can pull himself back together.

I heard that it takes about a week to pack for Bella with all that she needs medically. I am hoping that she will get to have a private princess get together for her. She doesn't eat food so it wouldn't be a breakfast or lunch meeting. I am sure that they will have to do things in short intervals of time and then take time to rest.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you. What a veritable mess. Street in front of house torn up because transformer broken, trucks, workmen. I'm picking up Gloriaa, at 90, our oldest member, Sharon is bringing Sally, and Jean's daughter is dropping her off. What a mess.
Pacer, glad whole family can go to Disneyland.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, this too will pass love. Typical boy to express anger in bad language. Hopefully when he calms down he can verbalized cause of anger. Hugs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, this too will pass love. Typical boy to express anger in bad language. Hopefully when he calms down he can verbalized cause of anger. Hugs.


That what it sounds like to me, too. He's just trying it out to see how far he can go, I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got back from Tractor Supply Farm store; DH bought all that was/is needed to electrify our chain link fence. It will be solar powered too. He said he may not be working tomorrow and if not will then install the fence stuff. Positive thing is that it will stop the digging under the fence by all the dogs if they so are inclined. Initially the fence will be electrified at the bottom but will be adding it as the top of the fence also to deter the riff-raff from climbing the fence. Won't cause damage to anything/one who touches the fence but will most definitely give them a good shock. yea!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The only problem with that would be I would need to list individual names and *unfortunately* there are people "stayin' there" who don't actually live there according to the lease...true riff-raff/gang related trash. I don't have names for all. I do have witnesses though and the 24/7 video recording from our security cameras. I do know the landlord had words with them last night and hope this helps. He doesn't want it to continue because bottom line....over half the trailers are situated either too close to the property line OR actually extending onto our property and if I need to get real ugly I can legally force him to move the trailers which will cost him quite a bit. (Long story...original owners of trailer park were long time friends of DH's family)



Sorlenna said:


> You know, at this point, I think I'd apply for a restraining order! Cite fear for the safety of your dog and property as reason (and trespassing and constant harassment). If the neighbors and the landlord are aware of what's going on, you have witnesses--and lay it all out when you go to the hearing for the citation, too. Ask what your options are since they won't leave Sydney alone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Starting to thunder here and wind cranking up...guess we are in for another late afternoon thunderstorm. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is the Make a Wish foundation. I don't know who is covering the cost of the nurse who has to travel with them. It is good for the whole family to be going though.


I agree. So wonderful that her family will be with her. Hmmmm, good question about the nurse?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sugar sorry to hear about your trip to the hospital. Hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> Mary I did hear that the family is going to Disney.
> So excited.???? for all of them.
> ...


Oh no, sorry about the rough day. Being a mother is the best and sometimes the worst. No breaks and the pay is lousy. One time I read an advertisement for a job for a mother and how they offered it to people as if it was a real job. Hours were 24 hrs. a day with no days off, no vacation, no breaks......you get the idea. Nobody wanted that job and at the end they said it was what all their mothers had done. Not easy Mel when the days are like this for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you. What a veritable mess. Street in front of house torn up because transformer broken, trucks, workmen. I'm picking up Gloriaa, at 90, our oldest member, Sharon is bringing Sally, and Jean's daughter is dropping her off. What a mess.
> Pacer, glad whole family can go to Disneyland.


Just saw the photos of the knitting group. How nice of you to show us. Whichever one is 90 is hard to tell. A young looking 90 for sure.

Sorry the street is a mess when you have people coming. I'm sure once you are all inside it will be wonderful. I gained weight after steroid shots for my back but I didn't care because the pain I had been in was off the charts. After as many shots as I could have I got my life back. It was well worth the weight gain to be out of pain. Mind you, I didn't like the weight gain but compared to having no life it was the least of the 2 evils. Hope the steroids help you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from Tractor Supply Farm store; DH bought all that was/is needed to electrify our chain link fence. It will be solar powered too. He said he may not be working tomorrow and if not will then install the fence stuff. Positive thing is that it will stop the digging under the fence by all the dogs if they so are inclined. Initially the fence will be electrified at the bottom but will be adding it as the top of the fence also to deter the riff-raff from climbing the fence. Won't cause damage to anything/one who touches the fence but will most definitely give them a good shock. yea!!!


Hope this helps Gwen!!!! I'm actually pretty sure it will. I remember many of the farmer's fences being electrified to keep animals in. Same type of voltage as you are talking about, so at least the digging under the fence should stop and hopefully the riff raff will stay away too. At least less chance of them climbing in and stealing things now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've just ignored my first KPer. I didn't think I would . But being told that I deserved to be shoot becuase I didn't like dogs and then to be told I must be vile was just a little too much. But then again most people are vile according to her (mind you her might be a him) so I guess I'm in good company.
> Not sure whether to be angry or laugh.
> So now to see what it does- think it doesn't make any difference to this topic we are in-only ones she starts or I start. If it gets too nasty I will have to unwatch it but it will be interesting to see what others have to say now.


It's my understanding that ignoring someone means you won't see any of that person's posts anywhere. And I don't blame you! What a thing to say to someone. :sm06:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I see him and respond to him frequently on FB. He and Chrissy (girlfriend) are doing great.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from Tractor Supply Farm store; DH bought all that was/is needed to electrify our chain link fence. It will be solar powered too. He said he may not be working tomorrow and if not will then install the fence stuff. Positive thing is that it will stop the digging under the fence by all the dogs if they so are inclined. Initially the fence will be electrified at the bottom but will be adding it as the top of the fence also to deter the riff-raff from climbing the fence. Won't cause damage to anything/one who touches the fence but will most definitely give them a good shock. yea!!!


That will be good for your animals as they will know their boundaries and good for the neighbors because they will know their boundaries as well. Just make sure the cameras are not touching the electric fence.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 49! Already. Just popping on to share. We had dinner with Grandma Paula and her DH tonight. Had a great time!


How nice to see her and her DH again. Glad you had a wonderful time together and good to know they are well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The only problem with that would be I would need to list individual names and *unfortunately* there are people "stayin' there" who don't actually live there according to the lease...true riff-raff/gang related trash. I don't have names for all. I do have witnesses though and the 24/7 video recording from our security cameras. I do know the landlord had words with them last night and hope this helps. He doesn't want it to continue because bottom line....over half the trailers are situated either too close to the property line OR actually extending onto our property and if I need to get real ugly I can legally force him to move the trailers which will cost him quite a bit. (Long story...original owners of trailer park were long time friends of DH's family)


If they're not on the lease, sounds like the landlord needs to evict the whole bunch. Sigh. But hey, a little voltage around the fence should surprise 'em. I know it kept some bratty kids out of our neighbor's yard when we lived in another state--they only tried climbing it once!

{{{{Cathy}}}} Healing thoughts at full power for you.

Mel, hope Gage gets settled down. I know it's frustrating for you and it's hard for kids who don't know how to express what they're feeling any other way (went through similar with one of mine). Hugs for both of you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, it's been a busy week by what I'm reading. 
Gwen I sure hope the fence will do the trick with the bad neighbours, what a shame you have to go to those lengths to protect your dogs and property, and hope everything comes good for you.
It's good we can ignore rude people on KP, they don't deserve to be on this fabulous site, with so much talent out there.
I can say from experience the restaurant Julie went to is brilliant, so many wonderful dishes to cater for all tastes, it's called Happy Days and Julie sure had a happy day, so pleased for her.
I'm in the midst of getting prepared for new carpet being laid next week and house is looking bare in places now with things put away until it's done.
Just hope I can remember where they are afterwards lol! 
Baby shower for the twins is on Saturday so the blankets will be given to new mum.
I'm going through crafting withdrawal, so am beginning to crochet a poncho with a cowl neckline. Need to get another ball to do it, found some lavender yarn in my stash to make it. It's an easy pattern, very plain so might tinker with it a little to jazz it up a bit. I have some silver beads which I might use.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful beach - i could spend a week or so catching the rays here. --- sam



oneapril said:


> My DD is now in Albania. Yesterday she was at the beach!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mary, how wonderful that Bella and family will have a trip. I hope it brings them many wonderful memories and that she has a most happy birthday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am doing well - thanks mary. the a/c has been running since yesterday morning. right now we are having rain and thunder - have seen no lightening. maybe this will clean up the air - it was so heavy and thick this morning when i walked over to heidi's for breakfast. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sam it is supposed to be 92* F and 90% humidity so a good day to stay inside with the air conditioner on. I hope you are staying well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have always said of my hospital stays - i had to come home to catch up on my sleep and recover from being in the hospital. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Page 62. And I need sleep. So hard to get decent sleep in hospital isnt it? They say rest rest rest.... yep. Too noisy for sure. Although I was lucky both times as I am only covered for a shared room but both times there were only single room available so thats what I got and dont have to pay for. Yay.
> 
> Nurses coming in at 4.45AM.... good morning...... are they serious!! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no margaret - are you getting involved in an online argument here. it will not end well. walk away. not everyone likes dogs. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I've just ignored my first KPer. I didn't think I would . But being told that I deserved to be shoot becuase I didn't like dogs and then to be told I must be vile was just a little too much. But then again most people are vile according to her (mind you her might be a him) so I guess I'm in good company.
> Not sure whether to be angry or laugh.
> So now to see what it does- think it doesn't make any difference to this topic we are in-only ones she starts or I start. If it gets too nasty I will have to unwatch it but it will be interesting to see what others have to say now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you were being facetious about being shot for not liking dogs. i find it difficult to believe anyone would not like dogs but it is allowed without any repercussions. --- sam



darowil said:


> Is there anything you can do to stop them taunting Sydney? Like take them to court? Maybe they would learn a lesson rather than continuing to get away with it.
> While I deserve to be shot for not liking dogs and agree that rules need to be there to keep dogs under control I also don't believe that they should be able to torment Sydney so that he wants to get out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i am doing well - thanks mary. the a/c has been running since yesterday morning. right now we are having rain and thunder - have seen no lightening. maybe this will clean up the air - it was so heavy and thick this morning when i walked over to heidi's for breakfast. --- sam


The next few days are to be extremely hot. I am not sure about the humidity though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he and chrissy are still in love - planning on moving in with each other. ---- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Yesterday when we were walking at the Canal I saw a transgender walking alone and thought of how sweet our Aran is. Has anyone heard from him? Hope all is still as wonderful as last time I read his posts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sleep the sleep of the innocent margaret. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I'm about to go to bed so I guess that will tell. But as I'm not aware of having come across her before it is silly to get upset by it- but emotions aren't always logical. So I will see. If it bothers me it will overnight that I discover it.
> I wonder what she has gone through that she has more confidence in animals than humans- and would make such a statement based purely on my dislike of dogs. No dog has ever attacked a human without provocation- I think this means that any one who has been attacked by a dog is vile as dogs now when someone is vile. So babies attacked by family dogs and killed I guess deserve it as they are vile.
> I will admit that some of this is conjecture from what she said-but the basic premise that dogs NEVER attack without provocation is what she said. And that dogs know if someone is vile. The baby being vile is my conclusion from her statements so she may not actually agree with that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does a buddy list do? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hadn't set up my buddy list here and just went through doing so. Hopefully I've remembered everyone on the KTP I think but if not will catch it and make additions.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

For the most part Gage has calmed down. It is awful when it happens for both of us. Thanks all for your support and hugs☺

A friend I used to work with at Pizza Delight was just hhere for the past 2 hours. We had a great catch up. Missed seeing her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tractor supply is my very most favorite store - i could wander around in there all day. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from Tractor Supply Farm store; DH bought all that was/is needed to electrify our chain link fence. It will be solar powered too. He said he may not be working tomorrow and if not will then install the fence stuff. Positive thing is that it will stop the digging under the fence by all the dogs if they so are inclined. Initially the fence will be electrified at the bottom but will be adding it as the top of the fence also to deter the riff-raff from climbing the fence. Won't cause damage to anything/one who touches the fence but will most definitely give them a good shock. yea!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> tractor supply is my very most favorite store - i could wander around in there all day. --- sam


And Rural King is mine (same type of store), though we don't have one around here.

I've had a couple of odd milestones this month! I have now been widowed (slightly) longer than I was married, and I just passed 16 years at my job. I thought neither of those things would ever happen, but here I am. LOL

Off to fix supper--hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary I do have it on video but regardless he was out of the fenced area. It is what it is but I will definitely be telling the judge about the taunting if given the opportunity.


Mitigating circumstances might lessen the fine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm afraid that because of the taunting that he (Sydney) would not respond well at all. I've been dealing with this for over 2 years now. I am so done trying to be nice to them. Will not be ugly but will be taking any and all legal steps necessary from now on. And it is not just the taunting of Sydney....they have damaged the fence, throw their empty liquor containers and trash over the fence into my yard, have climbed fence and stolen everything from property to produce. Just people with no respect for others and poor parenting.


Any likelihood that they dug the hole?
Sounds like you do need to do something about them- it's not like its a once off. It has been ongoing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The whole family is going to Disney world.


What fun that will be for the family


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from Tractor Supply Farm store; DH bought all that was/is needed to electrify our chain link fence. It will be solar powered too. He said he may not be working tomorrow and if not will then install the fence stuff. Positive thing is that it will stop the digging under the fence by all the dogs if they so are inclined. Initially the fence will be electrified at the bottom but will be adding it as the top of the fence also to deter the riff-raff from climbing the fence. Won't cause damage to anything/one who touches the fence but will most definitely give them a good shock. yea!!!


Sounds a good idea- what a shame you need to go to such an extreme to prevent the taunting. Though the bottom section is not a bad idea anyway with so many dogs- and dogs love to get out of places even without being taunted, so this would keep them in.
In this instance I would almost agree with the poster who said that the only reason dogs attack humans is becuase the human is vile (not the only reason but one reason). Wouldn't use the word vile but it would be understandable if Sydney did react. And that you need to avoid as him and you would be held responsible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sugar sorry to hear about your trip to the hospital. Hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> Mary I did hear that the family is going to Disney.
> So excited.???? for all of them.
> ...


An occasional day has to be expected- I know there are days when I'm not nice to be around. But still makes it hard for you and he has to be corrected. Can you get him out the house for a while- but not something he likes so much he is being rewarded for misbehaving? Just a we need to get something from the shop lets go for a walk type thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's my understanding that ignoring someone means you won't see any of that person's posts anywhere. And I don't blame you! What a thing to say to someone. :sm06:


I don't think it stops seeing their posts in someone else's topics. She did respond to my last post but I didn't respond back-though that have been sent while I was working out how to ignore her!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 21 July '16

Well - I think the rain is over for the evening although the sky still looks a bit ominous. And of course Blanco is under my computer table making me sit sideways while I try and type this out. I talked to Heidi earlier - remember I mentioned Avery's tourney in Kendallville, Indiana beginning tonight - and they were on an hour rain delay - the game had not even started yet - practice at five and the game to start at six. So I hope they are playing now. She had mentioned the field they were going to use was under water - I wouldn't think they would want anyone playing on it in that condition. I will wait for updates.

My breathing is ok - I still feel like there is a strap around my chest - so I move rather sedately and with no sudden moves. It is to over 90° the rest of the week.

What were the berries that Bonnie was picking - I think you could even use raspberries in the following recipe.

BLUEBERRY OAT CRUMBLE BARS BY BRENDA

These Blueberry Oat Crumble Bars are filled with fresh, jammy summer berries and topped with a buttery, oats-crunchy topping.

YIELD: 24 BARS

INGREDIENTS:

FOR THE BOTTOM LAYER:

2 c. all-purpose flour
1-1/4 tsp. baking powder
3/4 tsp. kosher salt
1-1/4 c. Land O Lakes® Unsalted Butter, at room temperature
2-1/4 c. powdered sugar
4 large eggs
2 tsp. pure vanilla extract

FOR THE BLUEBERRY LAYER:

1/2 c. sugar
4 tsp. cornstarch
2 T. freshly squeezed lemon juice
zest from one lemon
4 c. fresh blueberries

FOR THE OAT CRUMBLE TOPPING:

3/4 c. Land O Lakes® Unsalted Butter, melted
1 c. packed brown sugar
1-1/2 c. all-purpose flour
1-1/2 c. old fashioned oats
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. kosher salt
1/4 tsp. cinnamon

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 350° F. Lightly spray a 9" x 13" pan and set aside. Or line pan with parchment paper, whichever you prefer.

FOR THE BOTTOM LAYER:

1. In a medium bowl, whisk flour, baking powder, and salt.

2. In a large bowl, using an electric mixer, beat butter and powdered sugar until light and fluffy, about 1 to 
2 minutes.

3. Beat in the eggs, one at a time.

4. With mixer on low, beat in vanilla, and then the flour mixture.

5. Spread batter in prepared pan.

FOR THE BLUEBERRY LAYER:

1. In a medium bowl, stir together sugar, cornstarch, lemon juice, and lemon zest.

2. Gently fold in blueberries.

3. Spread blueberry mixture evenly over bottom cake layer.

FOR THE OAT CRUMBLE LAYER:

1. In a small bowl, stir together butter and brown sugar.

2. In a separate medium bowl, whisk flour, oats, baking powder, salt, and cinnamon.

3. Stir dry ingredients into the wet until incorporated.

4. With your fingers, break up dough, crumbling it onto the top of the blueberry layer, leaving some larger chunks here and there.

5. If you like to have some of the pretty blueberries peeking through on top of the cake, poke a few blueberries randomly up through the oat crumble layer.

6. Bake until cake is set and the oat crumble layer is nicely golden, about 70 to 75 minutes.

7. Let cool completely in pan and then cut into bars.

8. Serve as is, or with some freshly whipped and sweetened cream.

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/blueberry-oat-crumble-bars-recipe/

Chocolate Chip Oatmeal Cream Pies With Vanilla Bean Filling

Ingredients

Oatmeal Cookie Ingredients

3/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
3/4 cup unsalted butter, room temperature
2 large eggs
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 cup heavy whipping cream
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups rolled oats
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips

Filling Ingredients

1 cup unsalted butter, room temperature
2 cups powdered sugar
2 tablespoons heavy whipping cream
1 tablespoon vanilla bean paste
1/4 teaspoon salt

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350 F.

2. In a medium-sized mixing bowl, beat brown sugar, white sugar, and butter until light and fluffy.

3. Mix in eggs one at a time until fully combined.

4. Mix in salt, cinnamon, baking powder, heavy whipping cream, baking soda, and flour until just combined.

5. Fold in oats and chocolate chips.

6. Scoop out golf ball-sized balls of dough and set them on parchment- or Silpat-lined cookie sheets spaced about 2" apart from each other.

7. Bake for 10 minutes or until they are lightly browned around the edges.

8. Cool on a cooling rack.

Filling Instructions

1. Beat butter for two minutes on high speed in the bowl of an electric mixer.

2. Add powdered sugar and beat for another two minutes. It's important to beat for a long time in order to incorporate a lot of air and to end up with the fluffy texture that we are looking for.

3. Mix in heavy whipping cream, vanilla bean paste, and salt and beat for another minute.

4. Sandwich spoonfuls of filling between pairs of cooled cookies.

Nielsen Massey Madagascar Bourbon Pure Vanilla Bean Paste, 4 Ounce
This filling for these oatmeal cream pies uses vanilla bean paste. If you don't already know about this favorite ingredient of mine, be sure to read the entire post that I have devoted to it.

http://www.cupcakeproject.com/2016/07/oatmeal-cream-pies.html

BBQ CHICKEN QUINOA CASSEROLE

TOTAL TIME: 30 MINS

INGREDIENTS:

3 cups cooked quinoa* (see tutorial for how to cook quinoa)
2 cups (8 ounces) shredded Colby Jack cheese**, divided
2 cups shredded cooked chicken
1 (15-ounce) can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 cup whole-kernel corn, canned or frozen (then thawed)
1 1/4 cups KC Masterpiece Kansas City Classic BBQ Sauce, plus extra for drizzling on top
Optional garnishes: chopped fresh cilantro, finely-chopped red or green onions, diced avocado, sour cream, etc.

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 375°F.

1. In a large bowl or baking dish, stir together quinoa, 1 1/2 cups cheese, chicken, black beans, corn and bbq sauce until combined.

2. Transfer the quinoa mixture to a baking dish (or leave it, if you're mixing this up in the baking dish), and sprinkle the remaining 1/2 cup cheese evenly on top.

3. Bake for 15-20 minutes or until the cheese is melted and the casserole is warmed through.

4. Remove from the oven, and drizzle the top of the casserole with a little extra bbq sauce, and top with your desired (optional) garnishes.

5. Serve immediately.

NOTE: *3 cups cooked quinoa is made from 1 cup uncooked quinoa, cooked with 2 cups chicken or vegetables stock. **Feel free to use just about any shredded cheese here. I used part-skim Colby Jack.

This BBQ Chicken Quinoa Casserole only calls for 6 main ingredients, it's quick and easy to make, and it is so hearty and delicious!

http://www.gimmesomeoven.com/bbq-chicken-quinoa-casserole-recipe/

The following recipe looks and sounds so good - hope someone tries it.

ALFAJORES BY RACHAEL MASRI

This traditional alfajor cookie sandwich recipe comes straight from my good friend's recipe book in Argentina. A delicious classic!

37 MIN DURATION
24 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1 cup butter
¾ cup sugar
2 egg yolks
2 cups cornflour
1 cup flour
1 tablespoon rum extract or whiskey
Peel of 1 lemon, grated
½ teaspoon vanilla
1 jar dulce de leche (dairy caramel spread)
Coconut flakes (optional)

PREPARATION

1. Beat butter with sugar (best to do this by hand). Add yolks, rum extract, vanilla, and grated lemon until well combined. With your hand, gently add in the flour and cornflour.

2. With a wet hand, separate shot glass-width sized balls of dough. Flatten each with your hand, then place on the cookie sheet. Bake for maximum 7 minutes.

3. Remove and let cool.

4. Create sandwiches by filling 2 cookies with dulce de leche from a pastry bag.

5. Optional: Roll each cookie in coconut flakes.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/alfajores/

I love stuffed peppers - doesn't this sound like a great way to fix them?

3-Ingredient Grilled Stuffed Peppers with Pulled Pork By Ashley from thereciperebel.com

Grilling couldn't get any easier with the help of these 3-Ingredient Grilled Stuffed Peppers with Pulled Pork. This stuffed pepper recipe will complement your Saturday night perfectly, with its savory pork center, grilled pepper shell, and melted cheese topping. You will have to prepare these 3 ingredients before grilling-but it's well worth the time investment. You can either bake the peppers or simmer them in a slow cooker. Whatever way you slice it, you and your family will absolutely love sinking your teeth into these easy stuffed peppers.

Serves: 6
Cooking Time: 25 min
Slow Cooker Time LOW: 2 hr

INGREDIENTS

3 sweet bell peppers, halved and seeded (6 halves)
1 20oz box Farm Rich Smokehouse Pulled Pork BBQ
1 ½ cups shredded cheddar cheese
Green onions for garnish, optional

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Heat pulled pork according to package directions (it doesn't necessarily be hot, just thawed, as you will be grilling the peppers later on).

2. Spoon ⅙ of the pork into each pepper half and sprinkle with cheese.

3. Spray 6 sheets of tin foil with non-stick spray (this helps the cheese not to stick!) and place a pepper half in the middle of each sheet. Fold up the sides of the tin foil to seal.

4. *To make ahead, place in the refrigerator up to 24 hours in advance.

5. Preheat the grill to roughly 450 degrees F. Reduce heat on one side of the grill and place your tin foil wrapped peppers on the side with lower heat. Grill for 10-15 minutes and then open to check doneness. If desired, remove from tin foil and grill on the hotter side of the grill for 2-3 minutes to char the peppers.

NOTES: (1) *Slow Cooker: place tin foil wrapper peppers in the slow cooker and cook on low for 2 hours (cooking time will vary based on slow cooker model) (2) *Oven: place on a baking sheet and bake at 400 degrees F for 20-25 minutes or until they reach desired doneness.

http://www.recipelion.com/Grilling/3-Ingredient-Grilled-Stuffed-Peppers-Pulled-Pork#CUJ2WxapzuVwiu2F.99

No one is home yet so I assume the game is on. I'm rooting for Avery's team. --- Sam


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Soooo, did you miss me? Yes I have been back in hospital. :sm13: The pain came back on Tuesday.... so I rang my surgeon and he got me a bed straight away and back on fluid drip to rest bowel again. It settled again and I cam home this afternoon (Thurs). It is just a matter of luck with this (or lack of it).
> If it keeps doing this on and off too many time he said he will have to think about surgery to cut away offending scar tissue.
> 
> Anyway nurse had a go at getting iv in my wrist... failed., a resident doctor had the next try in hand.... failed., another go in other wrist..failed. Said "I think we will get the Intensive care doctor to do this"... yep, good plan. Sooo he says he will do it a bit further up on the back of my arm... wham, he shoved it in hard and quick and it worked immediately. No probing and digging needed. Thanks goodness! Never had problems before and they all couldnt understand it coz my veins are big and easy to see. Oh well., I now have 4 pretty decent bruises.
> ...


Ouch! Poor you, do hope you are feeling much better now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope you were being facetious about being shot for not liking dogs. i find it difficult to believe anyone would not like dogs but it is allowed without any repercussions. --- sam


No that is what she said-in her first post she said anyone who didn't like dogs should be shoot. 
So I replied with in that case you will need to shoot me. And her reply was such that it was clear she has no liking for people and anyone who dislikes dogs is vile (her word) and deserves to be shoot. Not I think because they don't like dogs but because they are vile. But as you must be vile if you don't like dogs it is the same thing. After responding and telling her I was going to ignore her I didn't respond to her next post and won't again if I should see anymore.
I suspect she thinks many other people are vile as well. Gee I sure hope she doesn't have a gun! Not that I am concerned for me as she is not from here (and it wouldn't occur to me to think that about someone over here) but what might she do to others?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd have to use some other berries (autocorrect wanted to make that beers...yuck!), as I don't like blueberries, but raspberries are my favorite!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And Rural King is mine (same type of store), though we don't have one around here.
> 
> I've had a couple of odd milestones this month! I have now been widowed (slightly) longer than I was married, and I just passed 16 years at my job. I thought neither of those things would ever happen, but here I am. LOL
> 
> Off to fix supper--hugs & blessings to all.


Congratulations on 16 years at the one job. Not many do that these days. And for getting through the years of widowhood.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> An occasional day has to be expected- I know there are days when I'm not nice to be around. But still makes it hard for you and he has to be corrected. Can you get him out the house for a while- but not something he likes so much he is being rewarded for misbehaving? Just a we need to get something from the shop lets go for a walk type thing.


Margaret 
I called his dad earlier and asked h8m o one get him for a bit. He wasn't able to then but showed up a bit ago and he is now out for a walk with his dad. Ahh sweet silence.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congratulations on 16 years at the one job. Not many do that these days. And for getting through the years of widowhood.


Thanks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Margaret
> I called his dad earlier and asked h8m o one get him for a bit. He wasn't able to then but showed up a bit ago and he is now out for a walk with his dad. Ahh sweet silence.


Thats good all round. Greg is taking some responsibility and he can't always be available but he didn't just ignore your request. And Gage is out and about and you get a break.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, the steroids do help control the worst of colitis but I want to start getting a handle on weight and stop chowing down on carbs. Knitting was fun. Ladies very understanding, bless them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, the steroids do help control the worst of colitis but I want to start getting a handle on weight and stop chewing down on carbs. Knitting was fun. Ladies very understanding, bless them.


Steroids are so good at doing what they used for- but have such terrible side effects as well. You can't live them and you can't live without them. As Daralene said sometimes the negative aspects like weight gain just have to be put up with as the other option is just not feasible.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, luckily I only have 2 more weeks of steroids. I may even stop tomorrow as I'm down to one pill and it is bothering me about the weight. Really think I'd be more comfortable hiking, especially at altitude, if I lost at least 10 lbs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, luckily I only have 2 more weeks of steroids. I may even stop tomorrow as I'm down to one pill and it is bothering me about the weight. Really think I'd be more comfortable hiking, especially at altitude, if I lost at least 10 lbs.


Don't you need to wean yourlsef off them as you've been on them for a while?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks!


Sorlenna, thinking of you as you pass the milestone of now being without your DH longer than you were with him. I'm sure there are days when it seems like yesterday. A difficult milestone. Then to celebrate 16 yrs. at the same job. Thoughts of you across the miles on this day. Hugs back to you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, the steroids do help control the worst of colitis but I want to start getting a handle on weight and stop chowing down on carbs. Knitting was fun. Ladies very understanding, bless them.


So glad they are having some positive effect. You are such a beautiful lady and there will soon come the time when you can watch the carbs more without all the cravings. Most important for now to get the colitis and pain under control. Hard to substitute the carbs. I had pesto that I made with some water and just a little oil, and then my pasta was raw spiraled zucchini. It did seem to help. I did have my fill of carbs while in Europe for sure. Nice to be with understanding friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats good all round. Greg is taking some responsibility and he can't always be available but he didn't just ignore your request. And Gage is out and about and you get a break.


Agree with all you said.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, luckily I only have 2 more weeks of steroids. I may even stop tomorrow as I'm down to one pill and it is bothering me about the weight. Really think I'd be more comfortable hiking, especially at altitude, if I lost at least 10 lbs.


I'm not a doctor but with all the problems you have had I wouldn't cut out the last pill myself. There may still be some irritation that it would help keep calm longer. You will lose the 10 lbs., but give it time. The hiking will help and you are motivated because you want to do it easily. I think it is most important to get the irritation of the colitis under control dear friend and then the weight will come off with less pain, more activity, and less cravings. Of course, that is just what I would do. You must make your own choice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, hoping you slept well, but still, having such an awful thing said to you would be unsettling. I know you wouldn't mind if she disagreed with you but to say what she did was cruel and threatening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> For the most part Gage has calmed down. It is awful when it happens for both of us. Thanks all for your support and hugs☺
> 
> A friend I used to work with at Pizza Delight was just hhere for the past 2 hours. We had a great catch up. Missed seeing her.


Wonderful to have a visit with a friend after a time like that. Glad Gage has calmed down.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Me too, Bonnie! Yum!


Gweniepooh said:


> Boy do I wish we were closer! I'd help you pick and can and bake and.....they look yummy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> mother made the best dandilion with bacon - yummy. --- sam


I love that too. My MIL made a wonderful salad just like that and I've made my own also. Mmmmmmmm and nutritious too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hugs to you, too Sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> And Rural King is mine (same type of store), though we don't have one around here.
> 
> I've had a couple of odd milestones this month! I have now been widowed (slightly) longer than I was married, and I just passed 16 years at my job. I thought neither of those things would ever happen, but here I am. LOL
> 
> Off to fix supper--hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, the steroids do help control the worst of colitis but I want to start getting a handle on weight and stop chowing down on carbs. Knitting was fun. Ladies very understanding, bless them.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, VA Beach Sharon! How is your arm healing? I hope you have had a better week!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, thinking of you as you pass the milestone of now being without your DH longer than you were with him. I'm sure there are days when it seems like yesterday. A difficult milestone. Then to celebrate 16 yrs. at the same job. Thoughts of you across the miles on this day. Hugs back to you too.


I remarked on the milestone simply because it surprised me to realize it, not because it troubles me over much...after so long, it seems like another life, and I came to peace with all of that. But I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got a bit more done on the latest knitting experiment (still haven't gone back to the socks...), now heading off to sleep. I'm planning on getting some things up on Ravelry tomorrow also. Hope all have a good day/night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This was on Facebook and I thought it was cute. 
I am 52 years old, and I realized I still have so many unanswered questions!!!! I never found out who let the dogs out...where's the beef...how to get to Sesame Street... why Dora doesn't just use Google Maps...why eggs are packaged in a flimsy paper carton, but batteries are secured in plastic that's tough as nails...why women can't put on mascara with their mouth closed... why "abbreviated" is such a long word... why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor yet dish-washing liquid is made with real lemons... why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections... and, why do you have to "put your two cents in" but it's only a "penny for your thoughts" where's that extra penny going to... why do The Alphabet Song and Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune... why did you just try to sing those two previous songs... and just what is Victoria's secret? ...and do you really think I am this witty?? ... I actually got this from a friend, who stole it from her brother's girlfriend's, uncle's cousin's, baby momma's doctor who lived next door to my old class mate's mail man...Now it is your turn to take it from me...Peace!!
Copy and Paste, change the age, and enjoy your day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene!
> 
> I got a Birthday video from Bronwen and the kids- an off-key rendition of Happy Birthday- looks like the kids have inherited their mother's ear for a tune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL! Nice thought though. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Margaret
> I called his dad earlier and asked h8m o one get him for a bit. He wasn't able to then but showed up a bit ago and he is now out for a walk with his dad. Ahh sweet silence.


????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No that is what she said-in her first post she said anyone who didn't like dogs should be shoot.
> So I replied with in that case you will need to shoot me. And her reply was such that it was clear she has no liking for people and anyone who dislikes dogs is vile (her word) and deserves to be shoot. Not I think because they don't like dogs but because they are vile. But as you must be vile if you don't like dogs it is the same thing. After responding and telling her I was going to ignore her I didn't respond to her next post and won't again if I should see anymore.
> I suspect she thinks many other people are vile as well. Gee I sure hope she doesn't have a gun! Not that I am concerned for me as she is not from here (and it wouldn't occur to me to think that about someone over here) but what might she do to others?


Oh my, what a strange person, her, not you. Lol. We are all allowed to have our preferences, so dogs aren'the your cup of tea, what's it to her. Good response that you will just ignore her as she doesn't sound like someone worth paying attention to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope this helps Gwen!!!! I'm actually pretty sure it will. I remember many of the farmer's fences being electrified to keep animals in. Same type of voltage as you are talking about, so at least the digging under the fence should stop and hopefully the riff raff will stay away too. At least less chance of them climbing in and stealing things now.


Just don't back into it, ask meach why I say that, and yes, more than once, you think we'd learn after the first. The dog was smarter than us, he figured it out the first time he backed into it. Lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You know, at this point, I think I'd apply for a restraining order! Cite fear for the safety of your dog and property as reason (and trespassing and constant harassment). If the neighbors and the landlord are aware of what's going on, you have witnesses--and lay it all out when you go to the hearing for the citation, too. Ask what your options are since they won't leave Sydney alone.


Great idea


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does a buddy list do? --- sam


I have wondered the same thing


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well it wasn't food poisoning DS & DDIL had, must be a bug because I've got it now! Been up half the night being sick, etc...not nice! I was down at DS's house yesterday so that may well be when I picked it up. Just going to sit around here today, sipping water. I was supposed to be hosting a celebration meal for DH's brother & wife's Ruby wedding (it was in June so not the actual date) but that's now on hold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well it wasn't food poisoning DS & DDIL had, must be a bug because I've got it now! Been up half the night being sick, etc...not nice! I was down at DS's house yesterday so that may well be when I picked it up. Just going to sit around here today, sipping water. I was supposed to be hosting a celebration meal for DH's brother & wife's Ruby wedding (it was in June so not the actual date) but that's now on hold.


Oh no hope you are soon feeling better. Sure sounds like a bug if you have it now. Lets hope Caitlyn doesn't pick it up. Good reason to not do anything. Not only do you not feel up to it you need to be careful to try and stop others getting it from you (well DH now).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gwen I do hope you can finally sort out the problem with the pain in the butt kids . Not funny but i hope you do catch them getting a sharp shock off the fence on your camera . Would make a gratifying watch , who am I kidding after what they have put poor Sydney through it would be funny to watch 

Cathy sorry to hear you have been in hospital again . Do hope that pain has gone for good this time 

Desert Joy I know it's not very comfortable when you put a bit of weight on but I think you should finish your course of steroids . My son has ulcer colulitis and when he was put on steroids was told to finish the course 

Joy I must admit I laughed out loud at where you lost your keys . I keep my phone in my back pocket and a few times its ended up on the floor one of these days I'm going to end up having to get another phone . 

Mel sorry to hear about Gage being miserable . It's hard being a kid and trying to sort out how you feel although sometimes I wish I could just throw myself on the floor and have a good old fashioned tantrum , I used to be quite good at it according to my older sisters . How old is Gage now maybe hormones are coming into play too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Well it wasn't food poisoning DS & DDIL had, must be a bug because I've got it now! Been up half the night being sick, etc...not nice! I was down at DS's house yesterday so that may well be when I picked it up. Just going to sit around here today, sipping water. I was supposed to be hosting a celebration meal for DH's brother & wife's Ruby wedding (it was in June so not the actual date) but that's now on hold.


You have my full sympathies Kate I hate being sick ???? I hope little Caitlin doesn't get it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just had a really tasty meal. I'm back to the 5:2 diet again and this one has 233 calories, so a bit under half of the days calories. Looking forward to my next 'starving' day!
Vegetarian (well with vegetarian cheese) as well.
For any one looking for low calorie recipes including this one this had some other good sounding ones http://www.popsugar.com.au/fitness/Healthy-Recipes-Meals-Under-500-Calories-34461098#photo-34461061 
*Red Capsicum and Lentil Bake.*
INGREDIENTS

1 teaspoon olive oil
1 large onion, peeled and finely chopped
1 garlic clove, peeled and finely chopped
1/2 cup lentils
2 1/2 cups low-sodium, organic vegetable broth
4 red capsicums, de-seeded and chopped
1 large cooking apple such as Granny Smith, peeled, cored, and chopped
2 teaspoons dried basil
1/4 cup white wine
14 ounces canned chopped tomatoes
1 ounce shredded cheddar cheese
1/3 ounce shredded parmesan cheese
Salt and pepper to taste

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 180 degrees. (do this later actually as cook the lentils for 25 minutes!). 
Heat the olive oil gently in a large saucepan, add onion and garlic, and fry for five minutes until the onions are translucent.
Add lentils and stir, then add vegetable stock. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 25 minutes. (After 20m minutes I turned on the oven and prepared the rest of the vegies etc.)
Add the capsicums, basil, apple, white wine, and canned tomatoes and mix well.
Transfer the mixture to an oven-proof 9-by-13 baking dish and sprinkle cheese on top. Cook in oven for 30 minutes.
Serve immediately, or freeze remaining portions in individual servings.
Makes four servings.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny Joy should mention this...I have had a sweet tooth attack lately too. And NO I'm not pregnant; that factory closed long ago! LOL I am a stress eater for sure and have had some more confrontations with the crappy neighbors. Today was definitely the worst. Sydney got out of the yard while I was at the doctor's appointment (eye recheck) and I came home to having pack of "heathens" hanging on the fence and an officer from animal control. Sydney was just standing there but wouldn't come to the officer. I immediately called him and he came into the house. There was some yelling by neighbors....I lost my cool for sure (ashamed to say) and gave them what for for taunting and picking at my dog. Afterwards officer came to my house and I got the mandatory citation for having dog not being contained and have to go to court on Sept. 14th. Fine shouldn't be much according to officer but I was extremely pissed off. Former neighbor came over and said she and her DH had watched them taunting Sydney earlier again. Bottom line is though we are liable if something were to happen. Found where he had gotten under the fence and Brantley fixed it. I'm looking into having a solar electric dog pen fencing devise put on the fence to keep Sydney and the others from touching/digging near fence. Wonder if I can also put up signs inviting neighbors to touch the fence.....gee am I being snarky???? I did also call their landlord and unloaded on him (politely) that I am done with dealing with them and their trashiness. I know he later was over there reading them the riot act. We will see how much good it does. Gotta just shake this negativity off. Breathing in through the nose, out through the mouth...inserting oreo cookie....breath in, breath out, insert cookie......


Oh Gwen, thats terrible. Those brats probably taunted and encouraged Sydney to come over there.... It sounds like an electric fence will be a great idea... gee maybe some fried brats after all....

Keep breathing.... and enjoy those oreos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I would have been heading up to the road- I have also been having problems with Google- Lunch was lovely- seafood and olives for starters- ham, chicken, mussels in coconut cream, and two small pieces of fish, then after a gap, jelly, pavlova, mousse, and truffles- I can still taste it in imagination- and I can do similar tomorrow for tea, but that party will be about thirty five people, not four.
> 
> It was lovely to get the little video, I imagine Peter was holding the camera.


Yum, that sounds like a lovely feast. Glad you had a good Birthday. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> This just came up on my facebook page a fun knitting clip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. So far so good. Again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> She's almost 14months, so no real concern, but we thought she would have walked long ago as she could stand and 'dance' without any help, but showed no interest in taking a step until last night. She's a really good crawler so probably didn't see the need to walk! :sm09:


They all do it when they are ready and feel like it dont they? 14months isnt late I dont think. Boy that time has flown by. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats about what I expected. So no no problems as she was doing other things well.
> We expected Vicky to walk early as she was using her legs to get round on and pulling herself up before 6 months. But learnt to crawl and pull herself up at the same time and stayed happy crawling until her first birthday. Now we expect Elizabeth to be early- she loves to walk around holding others hands and no real effort to crawl- but who knows they trick us so often.


Jeepers! Walking around holding hands already.....? As I just said to Kate, boy that time has just flown.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I've just ignored my first KPer. I didn't think I would . But being told that I deserved to be shoot becuase I didn't like dogs and then to be told I must be vile was just a little too much. But then again most people are vile according to her (mind you her might be a him) so I guess I'm in good company.
> Not sure whether to be angry or laugh.
> So now to see what it does- think it doesn't make any difference to this topic we are in-only ones she starts or I start. If it gets too nasty I will have to unwatch it but it will be interesting to see what others have to say now.


 :sm06: Oh dear. Why do some have to be so nasty? Good grief. Well we all know you arent vile. I think laugh is the better attitude. :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Is there anything you can do to stop them taunting Sydney? Like take them to court? Maybe they would learn a lesson rather than continuing to get away with it.
> While I deserve to be shot for not liking dogs and agree that rules need to be there to keep dogs under control I also don't believe that they should be able to torment Sydney so that he wants to get out.


I agree!!! But not about the bit about you deserving to be shot..... I still cant believe that bit.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finally remembered to text a thank you, at about 11pm., hope she doesn't sleep with her phone! I wish I knew how to file it so I could find it again!


Is it on your computer? Should be in recent downloads??


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is the Make a Wish foundation. I don't know who is covering the cost of the nurse who has to travel with them. It is good for the whole family to be going though.


That is fantastic that the whole family are able to go. Make a Wish are amazing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i have always said of my hospital stays - i had to come home to catch up on my sleep and recover from being in the hospital. --- sam


Exactly! I hope your breathing has improved and your weather a little cooler...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well it wasn't food poisoning DS & DDIL had, must be a bug because I've got it now! Been up half the night being sick, etc...not nice! I was down at DS's house yesterday so that may well be when I picked it up. Just going to sit around here today, sipping water. I was supposed to be hosting a celebration meal for DH's brother & wife's Ruby wedding (it was in June so not the actual date) but that's now on hold.


Oh no! Feel better soon. I hope Caitlin doesnt get it too. :sm25:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I remarked on the milestone simply because it surprised me to realize it, not because it troubles me over much...after so long, it seems like another life, and I came to peace with all of that. But I appreciate the kind words.


Glad to hear that. :sm01: I'm sure that will help others.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

All of you take care with this extreme heat. I learned from a nurse that as we age we don't feel the heat the same and can suffer from heat exhaustion before we even know it is coming on. There is a heat warning out, so use the air for precaution and if they are right, don't be out in it for long. Learned this because mom had COPD and a nurse visiting someone else saw mom and I sitting outside and warned us to go inside. Mom and I always sat outside if it wasn't raining. My sister found out why, that we become more like babies and our bodies don't adjust to the heat as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No problem with the cameras; they are mounted on the house. Thanks for your concern though. 


pacer said:


> That will be good for your animals as they will know their boundaries and good for the neighbors because they will know their boundaries as well. Just make sure the cameras are not touching the electric fence.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not completely sure LOL but I believe if you want to find a post from one of your buddies it makes it easier to do so. I believe Julie uses the buddy list so let's ask her. *Hey Julie....how do you use the buddy list?*


thewren said:


> what does a buddy list do? --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, sorry you caught the bug. Our friends in southern Germany had just been sick and we were thankful we didn't catch it. Sorry it has messed up the wedding celebration and hope you can still use the things you may have already prepared.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, you can tell it was done from inside the fence. It will be solved with the adding of the electric fence gizmo. DH has gone this morning to get the ground rod (store last night didn't have them) and will begin installing it all today. Someone else mentioned how the landlord should evict them and from my understanding he is trying to do so. Eviction isn't quite as easy as you'd think it is so I'm hoping my calling him will add to his ability to get them out. I just want them to leave my dog and property alone.



darowil said:


> Any likelihood that they dug the hole?
> Sounds like you do need to do something about them- it's not like its a once off. It has been ongoing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well it wasn't food poisoning DS & DDIL had, must be a bug because I've got it now! Been up half the night being sick, etc...not nice! I was down at DS's house yesterday so that may well be when I picked it up. Just going to sit around here today, sipping water. I was supposed to be hosting a celebration meal for DH's brother & wife's Ruby wedding (it was in June so not the actual date) but that's now on hold.


I hate summer stomach bugs...seem to last forever. Sure hope you begin to feel better soon. Hope DS and DDIL are totally over it and that the little ones haven't caught it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree Margaret. Sydney isn't vile but because this has caused such anxiety in him it wouldn't take too much for that anxiety to change to aggression and I don't want an aggressive dog. He is going to be protective and that is different. He went with us to the store last night (they allow dogs inside the farm store) and everyone just loves him (of course you have to be a dog lover to begin with and perfectly okay if you are not). He really is a big wussy and gentle as can be. This fence addition will definitely protect all my dogs and keep them better contained and out of the road.

This is what he does probably 90% of the day...if you look closely you will see Alice on the far end of the sofa too. She weighs 19.2 lbs now...growing like a weed!



darowil said:


> Sounds a good idea- what a shame you need to go to such an extreme to prevent the taunting. Though the bottom section is not a bad idea anyway with so many dogs- and dogs love to get out of places even without being taunted, so this would keep them in.
> In this instance I would almost agree with the poster who said that the only reason dogs attack humans is becuase the human is vile (not the only reason but one reason). Wouldn't use the word vile but it would be understandable if Sydney did react. And that you need to avoid as him and you would be held responsible.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hate summer stomach bugs...seem to last forever. Sure hope you begin to feel better soon. Hope DS and DDIL are totally over it and that the little ones haven't caught it.


Hope you are ok in this heat Rookie, and all our KP'ers who have been in this type of heat for a while now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree Margaret. Sydney isn't vile but because this has caused such anxiety in him it wouldn't take too much for that anxiety to change to aggression and I don't want an aggressive dog. He is going to be protective and that is different. He went with us to the store last night (they allow dogs inside the farm store) and everyone just loves him (of course you have to be a dog lover to begin with and perfectly okay if you are not). He really is a big wussy and gentle as can be. This fence addition will definitely protect all my dogs and keep them better contained and out of the road.
> 
> This is what he does probably 90% of the day...if you look closely you will see Alice on the far end of the sofa too. She weighs 19.2 lbs now...growing like a weed!


He sure is a beauty. Had to laugh wondering if the animals bought any couches for you to sit on. :sm17:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like the BBQ Chicken Quinoa casserole recipe Sam. Have copied it for sure. 

Don't like the sound of your breathing issue with the hot weather Sam. Use your oxygen as much as you need (of course you will) and don't worry if you have to go slowly. I worry about you and keep you always in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cashmeregma put into words what I was having difficult doing....ditto to what Cashmeregmas said so well.



Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, thinking of you as you pass the milestone of now being without your DH longer than you were with him. I'm sure there are days when it seems like yesterday. A difficult milestone. Then to celebrate 16 yrs. at the same job. Thoughts of you across the miles on this day. Hugs back to you too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved this! Thank you for my morning chuckle!


Poledra65 said:


> This was on Facebook and I thought it was cute.
> I am 52 years old, and I realized I still have so many unanswered questions!!!! I never found out who let the dogs out...where's the beef...how to get to Sesame Street... why Dora doesn't just use Google Maps...why eggs are packaged in a flimsy paper carton, but batteries are secured in plastic that's tough as nails...why women can't put on mascara with their mouth closed... why "abbreviated" is such a long word... why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor yet dish-washing liquid is made with real lemons... why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections... and, why do you have to "put your two cents in" but it's only a "penny for your thoughts" where's that extra penny going to... why do The Alphabet Song and Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune... why did you just try to sing those two previous songs... and just what is Victoria's secret? ...and do you really think I am this witty?? ... I actually got this from a friend, who stole it from her brother's girlfriend's, uncle's cousin's, baby momma's doctor who lived next door to my old class mate's mail man...Now it is your turn to take it from me...Peace!!
> Copy and Paste, change the age, and enjoy your day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry. Try to keep hydrated, which sound like you are doing that. Hope it will pass quickly and you'll be okay soon.


KateB said:


> Well it wasn't food poisoning DS & DDIL had, must be a bug because I've got it now! Been up half the night being sick, etc...not nice! I was down at DS's house yesterday so that may well be when I picked it up. Just going to sit around here today, sipping water. I was supposed to be hosting a celebration meal for DH's brother & wife's Ruby wedding (it was in June so not the actual date) but that's now on hold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, you can tell it was done from inside the fence. It will be solved with the adding of the electric fence gizmo. DH has gone this morning to get the ground rod (store last night didn't have them) and will begin installing it all today. Someone else mentioned how the landlord should evict them and from my understanding he is trying to do so. Eviction isn't quite as easy as you'd think it is so I'm hoping my calling him will add to his ability to get them out. I just want them to leave my dog and property alone.


So was Sydney's work.
Evicting tenants is really hard here as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> All of you take care with this extreme heat. I learned from a nurse that as we age we don't feel the heat the same and can suffer from heat exhaustion before we even know it is coming on. There is a heat warning out, so use the air for precaution and if they are right, don't be out in it for long. Learned this because mom had COPD and a nurse visiting someone else saw mom and I sitting outside and warned us to go inside. Mom and I always sat outside if it wasn't raining. My sister found out why, that we become more like babies and our bodies don't adjust to the heat as well.


 :sm24: Yes and dont to forget to drink extra water even if you are in an airconditioned area. Stay cool and safe everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound yummy. Went to the website and bookmarked several of the recipes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree Margaret. Sydney isn't vile but because this has caused such anxiety in him it wouldn't take too much for that anxiety to change to aggression and I don't want an aggressive dog. He is going to be protective and that is different. He went with us to the store last night (they allow dogs inside the farm store) and everyone just loves him (of course you have to be a dog lover to begin with and perfectly okay if you are not). He really is a big wussy and gentle as can be. This fence addition will definitely protect all my dogs and keep them better contained and out of the road.
> 
> This is what he does probably 90% of the day...if you look closely you will see Alice on the far end of the sofa too. She weighs 19.2 lbs now...growing like a weed!


Alice is hard to see- she is a similar colour to the couch.
If Sydney does bite someone it will be because of this treatment he has received (though it may not be them unfortunately)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wanted to share about the new reading glasses I got. The are made by ThinOptics and I ordered them online. No earpieces! I love them; very light weight. Not too costly either IMHO at least for good reading glasses. Check them out at www.thinoptics.com.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are right on both counts.....she does blend in and it would be horrible if he were to bite someone. He has BIG teeth.


darowil said:


> Alice is hard to see- she is a similar colour to the couch.
> If Sydney does bite someone it will be because of this treatment he has received (though it may not be them unfortunately)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you tell Alice is being spoiled by Brantley? DH is such a goofball sometimes. And yes, the yard needs cutting again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you tell Alice is being spoiled by Brantley? DH is such a goofball sometimes. And yes, the yard needs cutting again.


And what did Alice think of a slippery dip?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you tell Alice is being spoiled by Brantley? DH is such a goofball sometimes. And yes, the yard needs cutting again.


 :sm24: Good fun.... :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She loved the attention....most of our dogs like climbing up on the swinging bridge that connects the slide to the tower/fort across from it.



darowil said:


> And what did Alice think of a slippery dip?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gotta go feed the 4 legged crew now. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yum, that sounds like a lovely feast. Glad you had a good Birthday. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope you are ok in this heat Rookie, and all our KP'ers who have been in this type of heat for a while now.


Glad that if our a/c had to go out that it did it over a week ago and not this week; I doubt that the repairmen would have been so available as to be able to fix it in a day. We're staying pretty close to home when it's this hot. DGS's camp keeps the children in the A/C also since it's been so hot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Is it on your computer? Should be in recent downloads??


It's titled with mumbo jumbo numbers- I've not been able to relocate it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, you can tell it was done from inside the fence. It will be solved with the adding of the electric fence gizmo. DH has gone this morning to get the ground rod (store last night didn't have them) and will begin installing it all today. Someone else mentioned how the landlord should evict them and from my understanding he is trying to do so. Eviction isn't quite as easy as you'd think it is so I'm hoping my calling him will add to his ability to get them out. I just want them to leave my dog and property alone.


Sadly, it's true that eviction can take a long time, though I think this landlord has plenty of evidence to make it stick. I hope the situation gets settled soon. Poor Sydney is only trying to protect his pack. And Alice is growing fast! What a love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not completely sure LOL but I believe if you want to find a post from one of your buddies it makes it easier to do so. I believe Julie uses the buddy list so let's ask her. *Hey Julie....how do you use the buddy list?*


To keep track of those active on the KTP, but also it has a nice feature on the digest- that alerts you to a buddies posts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you tell Alice is being spoiled by Brantley? DH is such a goofball sometimes. And yes, the yard needs cutting again.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My DD is now in Albania. Yesterday she was at the beach!


Ooh, so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> It's been a while since there seemed to be enough time to catch up and post a bit. We are all well but terribly busy; and then yesterday as I reached to flush the commode at Elm, my ring of keys (including car fob, house and all the keys for Elm jumped into the toilet immediately after the powerful push of the water began.) They were pushed right into the city sewer system and gone forever!! Bit of panic and then the wait for Don to arrive with his car key so that I could use my car for errands. Fortunately, he had a new house key for me by the time I got home and Susan had had a couple of the most important building keys replaced for me. There were lots of chuckles at my expense .
> 
> ...


LOL! I did that with my work keys once, so you have all my sympathies, but at least duplicates are fairly easy to aquire. Have a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Soooo, did you miss me? Yes I have been back in hospital. :sm13: The pain came back on Tuesday.... so I rang my surgeon and he got me a bed straight away and back on fluid drip to rest bowel again. It settled again and I cam home this afternoon (Thurs). It is just a matter of luck with this (or lack of it).
> If it keeps doing this on and off too many time he said he will have to think about surgery to cut away offending scar tissue.
> 
> Anyway nurse had a go at getting iv in my wrist... failed., a resident doctor had the next try in hand.... failed., another go in other wrist..failed. Said "I think we will get the Intensive care doctor to do this"... yep, good plan. Sooo he says he will do it a bit further up on the back of my arm... wham, he shoved it in hard and quick and it worked immediately. No probing and digging needed. Thanks goodness! Never had problems before and they all couldnt understand it coz my veins are big and easy to see. Oh well., I now have 4 pretty decent bruises.
> ...


I'm glad you are back on your feet, I hope you don't end up in surgery, but I certainly hope they can get this taken care of for you so that you don't have these occuances any more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gwen... So sorry that the neighbors are so rude. Did you capture the taunting on video? If so, could you take that to court with you?
> 
> Kate... Hope Caitlin's parents are feeling better. Hannah got blessed with meeting both of your grandchildren. Will you be going to Erin's funeral this week. I feel so bad for her parents, but glad she is not suffering any longer.
> 
> Bella's mom was having a garage sale this week to raise some extra money to take along on the Make a Wish trip for Bella. They will go to Disney in a few weeks. It will be hot for sure at this time of year. I am glad that she survived her last hospital visit and is well enough to go. She turns 4 years old just before they leave so I am invited to her birthday party and send off party. I am not sure what I want to get her for her birthday. Maybe I will just give her some spending money for her trip. I have to think about it. Time to get ready for work. Julie, enjoy celebrating your birthday.


That will be a great trip for them all.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi All! I am still here though not often unfortunately, life just gets in the way. Have been busy with work and family, especially the DGDs. I babysit both of them at least once a week while parents are working, which on one hand is great love being with them, they just fill and lift my soul with so much love. They also totally wear me out! Knitting and reading are things that are done rarely, I try to do a row and a couple of pages a day doesnt always work out though, more often that not I tend to fall asleep half way through the first page! lol Vacation starts today and I am off to go see my dad in Southern Illinois for a few days then back home to try and get some things done around the house as well as spend some time in the pool we put up this year for the DGS and ourselves. It has finally gotten warm enough to use it daily. We had a cold snap the first part of July low 70f during the day and low 50s f at night, did nothing for the pool. When the 6 year old DGS wont stay in you know its cold! For those of you not on FB here are a couple of pictures, they are all growing so fast, dont know where the time goes. For those of you on FB, sorry I flood your pages with pictures. Hope you all enjoy your weekend, will try to check in more often.

Love and hugs to all of you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree Margaret. Sydney isn't vile but because this has caused such anxiety in him it wouldn't take too much for that anxiety to change to aggression and I don't want an aggressive dog. He is going to be protective and that is different. He went with us to the store last night (they allow dogs inside the farm store) and everyone just loves him (of course you have to be a dog lover to begin with and perfectly okay if you are not). He really is a big wussy and gentle as can be. This fence addition will definitely protect all my dogs and keep them better contained and out of the road.
> 
> This is what he does probably 90% of the day...if you look closely you will see Alice on the far end of the sofa too. She weighs 19.2 lbs now...growing like a weed!


What a lovely picture Gwen . Sydney chilling with his little friend . Mishka sleeps a lot too . Outside under a big bush is her favourite place . You would not see her if you didn't know where to look


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you tell Alice is being spoiled by Brantley? DH is such a goofball sometimes. And yes, the yard needs cutting again.


They both look happy . Alice has definitly settled in and become one of your family . 
just cut my grass . It rained in the middle of the night so hopefully where it's looking a bit dry will turn green again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dawn, we never tire of pictures, cute kids. Hope you have a great vacation.

Kate, hope you are over the bug quickly & no one else catches it. My GD was sick for a couple of days but is better now & ive not heard that anyone else is sick.

Gwen, great photos, hope you get the troubles with the neighbors straightened out, wouldn't it be nice if they were evicted. I don't understand why anyone would think they need to torment animals.

We went to the lake yesterday afternoon, a bunch of DH cousins are camped up there, we had a potluck supper with 2 families, then joined another 3 families just sitting around the campfire & visiting, quite a crowd.
I made Saskatoon pies in the morning, 5 regular sized & I had a pie plate from Costco that must be 12-14 inches across, I made one in that & took it to the lake, everyone was thrilled with my donation to supper. 
Well, must get to the Rasberry patch. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi All! I am still here though not often unfortunately, life just gets in the way. Have been busy with work and family, especially the DGDs. I babysit both of them at least once a week while parents are working, which on one hand is great love being with them, they just fill and lift my soul with so much love. They also totally wear me out! Knitting and reading are things that are done rarely, I try to do a row and a couple of pages a day doesnt always work out though, more often that not I tend to fall asleep half way through the first page! lol Vacation starts today and I am off to go see my dad in Southern Illinois for a few days then back home to try and get some things done around the house as well as spend some time in the pool we put up this year for the DGS and ourselves. It has finally gotten warm enough to use it daily. We had a cold snap the first part of July low 70f during the day and low 50s f at night, did nothing for the pool. When the 6 year old DGS wont stay in you know its cold! For those of you not on FB here are a couple of pictures, they are all growing so fast, dont know where the time goes. For those of you on FB, sorry I flood your pages with pictures. Hope you all enjoy your weekend, will try to check in more often.
> 
> Love and hugs to all of you


So lovely to see photos of your precious family and DGC. Looks like your Birthday was really special. Great to know you are doing well and having time with family.

Having a cuppa' and going out tonight with a friend and DH for dinner then a musical with our grandson.

Cute that Julie got a video for her Birthday with the children singing for her. On or off key it must have been a joy.

Bonnie, great that you had a good time at the lake. Brings back memories of living in West Guilford. When I was a child food always tasted better at the lake for some reason.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kate I hope the bug doesn't stick around very long. 

Gwen it really gets my goat the neighbors have been bothering Sydney. I hope they do get evicted. 

Dawn your grandchildren are adorable and I can see they bring you much joy.

Gage and I have an appointment with the dr today. A follow up for him and I need to get my prescriptions renewed. So it is a good thing as my neck and throat have been bugging me the past few days. Thought I may have slept the wrong way. But it feels like swollen glands. Will find out today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pictures Dawn. And flood those FB pages all you want! Love seeing how those DGDs grow.

Hope you have a good vacation. Enjoy that pool!



Pup lover said:


> Hi All! I am still here though not often unfortunately, life just gets in the way. Have been busy with work and family, especially the DGDs. I babysit both of them at least once a week while parents are working, which on one hand is great love being with them, they just fill and lift my soul with so much love. They also totally wear me out! Knitting and reading are things that are done rarely, I try to do a row and a couple of pages a day doesnt always work out though, more often that not I tend to fall asleep half way through the first page! lol Vacation starts today and I am off to go see my dad in Southern Illinois for a few days then back home to try and get some things done around the house as well as spend some time in the pool we put up this year for the DGS and ourselves. It has finally gotten warm enough to use it daily. We had a cold snap the first part of July low 70f during the day and low 50s f at night, did nothing for the pool. When the 6 year old DGS wont stay in you know its cold! For those of you not on FB here are a couple of pictures, they are all growing so fast, dont know where the time goes. For those of you on FB, sorry I flood your pages with pictures. Hope you all enjoy your weekend, will try to check in more often.
> 
> Love and hugs to all of you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Yes and dont to forget to drink extra water even if you are in an airconditioned area. Stay cool and safe everyone.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you tell Alice is being spoiled by Brantley? DH is such a goofball sometimes. And yes, the yard needs cutting again.


So cute and put a smile on my face. Brantley must be a wonderful DH to care and have such fun.

Let me know how you like this glasses.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To keep track of those active on the KTP, but also it has a nice feature on the digest- that alerts you to a buddies posts.


I've never activated it but I should. Figured since I'm mainly active here I would see all posts, but that hasn't been happening. I'll give it a try.

Well, glory be, went to start a buddy list and I have one but I certainly don't know how to use it since I didn't even know I had it. Will have to play around with it to see what the advantage is. Ok, so far I don't see any advantage. I must be missing something.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've never activated it but I should. Figured since I'm mainly active here I would see all posts, but that hasn't been happening. I'll give it a try.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am a bit concerned, Sam is not online yet, he usually is by now on a Friday evening- I am all ready to go with the summaries, but will wait for Sam.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere and Margaret, I do hear what you are saying. I started with 3 pills a day x 1 month,mthen 2 pills a day for 1 month, now on 1 pill a day. My last pill would be 8/4. But I did decide to not take pill today. I started 2 peptones all tabs 3x's a day as that would be his directions for when I completed steroids. It is microscopic chili titis that I have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - a couple minutes late - sorry --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-415052-1.html#9387717


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi All! I am still here though not often unfortunately, life just gets in the way. Have been busy with work and family, especially the DGDs. I babysit both of them at least once a week while parents are working, which on one hand is great love being with them, they just fill and lift my soul with so much love. They also totally wear me out! Knitting and reading are things that are done rarely, I try to do a row and a couple of pages a day doesnt always work out though, more often that not I tend to fall asleep half way through the first page! lol Vacation starts today and I am off to go see my dad in Southern Illinois for a few days then back home to try and get some things done around the house as well as spend some time in the pool we put up this year for the DGS and ourselves. It has finally gotten warm enough to use it daily. We had a cold snap the first part of July low 70f during the day and low 50s f at night, did nothing for the pool. When the 6 year old DGS wont stay in you know its cold! For those of you not on FB here are a couple of pictures, they are all growing so fast, dont know where the time goes. For those of you on FB, sorry I flood your pages with pictures. Hope you all enjoy your weekend, will try to check in more often.
> 
> Love and hugs to all of you


Good to see you when you can get here.
I can't decide whether I like the idea of looking after Elizabeth all day for a day or two a week starting in a few weeks. While I love being with her she is exhausting- I'll be lucky to get time for a coffee while she sleeps by herself maybe twice a day. The rest of the time she either sleeps in arms or cries becuase she doesn't want to go to sleep but needs it. Of course she has delightful times when she is awake and happy. Not sure how I will cope when it is a 2 day week especially. Maybe the extra day of child care they want will come up soon!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wanted to share about the new reading glasses I got. The are made by ThinOptics and I ordered them online. No earpieces! I love them; very light weight. Not too costly either IMHO at least for good reading glasses. Check them out at www.thinoptics.com.


Oh, oh! I would love these.... What a fantastic idea. Boo Hoo seems they don't ship to Canada....
Have saved their website and will go in and read again, seems I can sign up for emails and they will let me know when they will be shipping to Canada.
Of course I will also have to see I'd their lenses can be made to my prescription!!!!!!

If they can be then I will ask my friend if I can ship them to her when they are in Florida for the Winter, but all depends on the lens situation.
Will also see if someone sells them in Canada, as soon as I've finished reading KTP.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Funny...and oddly true!


Poledra65 said:


> This was on Facebook and I thought it was cute.
> I am 52 years old, and I realized I still have so many unanswered questions!!!! I never found out who let the dogs out...where's the beef...how to get to Sesame Street... why Dora doesn't just use Google Maps...why eggs are packaged in a flimsy paper carton, but batteries are secured in plastic that's tough as nails...why women can't put on mascara with their mouth closed... why "abbreviated" is such a long word... why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor yet dish-washing liquid is made with real lemons... why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections... and, why do you have to "put your two cents in" but it's only a "penny for your thoughts" where's that extra penny going to... why do The Alphabet Song and Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune... why did you just try to sing those two previous songs... and just what is Victoria's secret? ...and do you really think I am this witty?? ... I actually got this from a friend, who stole it from her brother's girlfriend's, uncle's cousin's, baby momma's doctor who lived next door to my old class mate's mail man...Now it is your turn to take it from me...Peace!!
> Copy and Paste, change the age, and enjoy your day!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh sorry for you, Kate! Horrible way to feel. Feel better soon!


KateB said:


> Well it wasn't food poisoning DS & DDIL had, must be a bug because I've got it now! Been up half the night being sick, etc...not nice! I was down at DS's house yesterday so that may well be when I picked it up. Just going to sit around here today, sipping water. I was supposed to be hosting a celebration meal for DH's brother & wife's Ruby wedding (it was in June so not the actual date) but that's now on hold.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dear!


Gweniepooh said:


> I agree Margaret. Sydney isn't vile but because this has caused such anxiety in him it wouldn't take too much for that anxiety to change to aggression and I don't want an aggressive dog. He is going to be protective and that is different. He went with us to the store last night (they allow dogs inside the farm store) and everyone just loves him (of course you have to be a dog lover to begin with and perfectly okay if you are not). He really is a big wussy and gentle as can be. This fence addition will definitely protect all my dogs and keep them better contained and out of the road.
> 
> This is what he does probably 90% of the day...if you look closely you will see Alice on the far end of the sofa too. She weighs 19.2 lbs now...growing like a weed!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love it!


Gweniepooh said:


> Can you tell Alice is being spoiled by Brantley? DH is such a goofball sometimes. And yes, the yard needs cutting again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi All! I am still here though not often unfortunately, life just gets in the way. Have been busy with work and family, especially the DGDs. I babysit both of them at least once a week while parents are working, which on one hand is great love being with them, they just fill and lift my soul with so much love. They also totally wear me out! Knitting and reading are things that are done rarely, I try to do a row and a couple of pages a day doesnt always work out though, more often that not I tend to fall asleep half way through the first page! lol Vacation starts today and I am off to go see my dad in Southern Illinois for a few days then back home to try and get some things done around the house as well as spend some time in the pool we put up this year for the DGS and ourselves. It has finally gotten warm enough to use it daily. We had a cold snap the first part of July low 70f during the day and low 50s f at night, did nothing for the pool. When the 6 year old DGS wont stay in you know its cold! For those of you not on FB here are a couple of pictures, they are all growing so fast, dont know where the time goes. For those of you on FB, sorry I flood your pages with pictures. Hope you all enjoy your weekend, will try to check in more often.
> 
> Love and hugs to all of you


Great to hear from you on here again. Gorgeous gorgeous children and babies. Thanks for sharing. 
:sm11: :sm24:


----------

